# Cricket



## SMC

I am surprised to see that there is no topic about cricket here, being by far Pakistan's biggest sport!

Anyways, Pakistan is touring South Africa ATM. Having lost the test series 2-1, a lot of hope is on the ODI series. But South Africa at home in ODIs are basically invincible. Let's see what happens. Then we also got WC coming up.


----------



## Janbaz

People discuss the sport in threads when games are on. The threads move downwards as they are not pinned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

What just happened there?  
Saalon ne hagg dia!!  



> *South Africa trounce Pakistan in cricket one-dayer*
> by Chris Burnes
> 
> CENTURION, South Africa (AFP) - South Africa went on a batting rampage to set up a comprehensive 164-run win over Pakistan in the first one-day international at Centurion Park.
> 
> South Africa hammered 392 for six after being sent in and then bowled out the tourists for 228.
> 
> To add to a miserable day for Pakistan, Shahid Afridi risked disciplinary action when he prodded his bat at a barracking spectator as he walked up the steps to the dressing room after being dismissed.
> 
> Pakistan's injury list grew when Shabbir Ahmed became the third fast bowler to be sent home from the tour after suffering a groin injury during a Twenty20 international in Johannesburg Friday.
> 
> Pakistan captain Inzamam-ul-Haq admitted Pakistan had not batted or bowled well. His decision to send South Africa in was based on a good record for teams chasing targets at Centurion.
> 
> "I was thinking we would have to score 280 or 290 in the second innings but South Africa played very well," he said Sunday.
> 
> South Africa's innings was built on two century partnerships at far better than a run a ball on an excellent batting pitch.
> 
> Captain Graeme Smith (72) and AB de Villiers (67) gave South Africa an explosive start, putting on 140 off 112 balls for the first wicket.
> 
> But that was made to seem relatively pedestrian as man-of-the-match Jacques Kallis (88 not out) and Mark Boucher (78) thrashed 128 off 66 balls for the fifth wicket, with Boucher making his runs off just 38 balls.
> 
> Smith, who was playing in his 100th one-day international, said South Africa's total showed what could be achieved if the team made a good start, which they failed to do earlier in the season.
> 
> "We achieved all our goals today," he said.
> 
> It was the seventh highest total in one-day internationals and the highest conceded by Pakistan, whose previous worst was 363 for seven by England at Nottingham in 1992.
> 
> The Pakistan bowlers took a pounding and made their situation worse by sending down 16 wides and nine no-balls.
> 
> Pakistan's batsmen went for their shots in search of an unlikely victory but four wickets fell in the first 12 overs.
> 
> Mohammad Yousuf made a stroke-filled 39 off 25 balls as he and Inzamam put on 49 for the fifth wicket. But both men were in the space of four balls with the total on 119.
> 
> Pakistan slid to 125 for eight and were in danger of suffering the biggest defeat by a margin of runs in one-day internationals before Shoaib Malik and Mohammad Sami reduced the deficit below the 256 runs by which Australia beat Namibia in Potchefstroom during the 2003 World Cup.
> 
> With the intensity out of the match, Malik and Sami put on 73 for the ninth wicket off a pedestrian 119 balls, with Malik making an unbeaten 52 and Sami a career-best 46.
> 
> Smith said he was not concerned that his team failed to knock over the tail quickly.
> 
> "It was a cracker of a pitch all day and the ball got pretty soft," he said. "The guys stuck to their guns and the intensity was good."
> 
> Smith and De Villiers gave South Africa a flying start before the introduction of spin in the 19th over brought two wickets and a slowing down of the scoring rate.
> 
> Smith charged down the pitch and was stumped by Kamran Akmal off the second ball from off-spinner Mohammad Hafeez after bludgeoning 72 off 47 balls.
> 
> The South African captain hit 15 boundaries, including six in succession off Rana Naved-ul-Hasan, who conceded 27 runs in a nightmare over which included two wides and a no-ball.
> 
> Smith's innings followed his unbeaten 70 off 40 balls in Twenty20 international at the Wanderers in Johannesburg Friday.
> 
> Boucher thrashed nine fours and four sixes.
> 
> Mohammad Asif, the most impressive Pakistan bowler in an opening spell in which he conceded 33 runs off eight overs, gave up 28 runs in his only other over, including two sixes and two fours by Boucher, a four by Kallis and two no-balls. It was the joint third most runs in an over in one-day internationals.
> 
> Hafeez and Razzaq both conceded 22 runs in a single over as the batsmen cut loose.
> 
> SCOREBOARD
> South Africa:
> A de Villiers c Naved-ul-Hasan b Afridi 67
> G Smith st Akmal b Hafeez 72
> L Bosman c Akmal b Hafeez 4
> J Kallis not out 88
> A Prince c Razzaq b Afridi 39
> M Boucher c Inzamam b Naved-ul-Hasan 78
> J Kemp c Akmal b Naved-ul-Hasan 11
> S Pollock not out 2
> Extras b1, lb5, nb9, w16 31
> Total for 6 wkts 392
> Fall of wkts 1-140, 2-144, 3-167, 4-235, 5-363, 6-380
> Bowling Mohammad Asif 9-1-61-0 (3nb, 1w)
> Naved-ul-Hasan 8-0-92-2 (4nb, 5w)
> Mohammad Sami 7-0-68-0 (1nb, 6w)
> Mohammad Hafeez 9-0-69-2
> Shahid Afridi 10-0-42-2 (1nb, 3w)
> Shoaib Malik 6-0-32-0
> Abdul Razzaq 1-0-22-0 (1w)
> Pakistan
> Mohammad Hafeez c Smith b Ntini 21
> Kamran Akmal c Prince b Pollock 13
> Younis Khan c and b Ntini 13
> Shahid Afridi c Nel b Ntini 17
> Mohammad Yousuf c Smith b Nel 39
> Inzamam-ul-Haq c sub (Hall) b Kallis 15
> Shoaib Malik not out 52
> Abdul Razzaq c Peterson b Kallis 6
> Rana Naved-ul-Hasan c Boucher b Kallis 0
> Mohammad Sami c Boucher b Peterson 46
> Mohammad Asif c Prince b Smith 2
> Extras (w4) 4
> Total (46.4 overs) 228
> Falls: 1-27, 2-37, 3-56, 4-70, 5-119, 6-119, 7-125, 8-125, 9-198
> Bowling: Pollock 10-0-46-1 (1w)
> Ntini 10-0-51-3
> Nel 7-1-26-1 (1w)
> Kallis 5-0-34-3 (2w)
> Peterson 9-1-49-1
> Kemp 2-0-13-0
> Prince 2-0-3-0
> Smith 1.4-0-6-1
> Result: South Africa won by 164 runs
> Umpires: P Parker (AUS), R Koertzen (RSA)
> TV umpire: K Hurter (RSA)
> Match referee: C Broad (Eng)
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20070204/wl_sthasia_afp/cricketrsapak_070204164558

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

Before the series started, I didn't expect Pakistan to do much, especially in ODIs because we were playing SAF at their home. I am not really disappointed in losing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

A shameful defeat, they've showed us the mirror, inzi's reply after the defeat.

Why Pakistan always loose its plot straight away before world cup. 

Dude there is only going to be a competition between 2 teams Australia and South africa, India and Newzealand can give tough times. I easily exclude Pakistan, Srilanka, England and Westindies out of WC campain. Dont need to talk about other remaining teams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adux

South Asian Cricket is marred with controversy and corruption

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

Adux said:


> South Asian Cricket is marred with controversy and corruption



It is, its just a money game now, corruption and politics really decline the prospect of winning the worldcup by any sth asian cricket team. Perhaps ICC is also playing an important role in it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adux

melb4aust said:


> It is, its just a money game now, corruption and politics really decline the prospect of winning the worldcup by any sth asian cricket team. Perhaps ICC is also playing an important role in it.



I dont believe that melb, It is our own people causing our downfall not ICC or something. Dalmiya ex-ICC chief from India, Nobody can ever get more corrupt, he has been replaced by even more corrupt politican in BCCI Sharad Pawar. I am not going to sit here and blame WHITE people for our faults

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

sab sahi hojayega.

Pak gave a good fight in the tests. Our defeat had largely to blame those idiotic umpires who couldn't get over 20 decisions right which went against Pakistan. Right now we just have one useful bowler, Asif. Shoaib sitting it out is hurting Pakistan. Either we let him back in or make a decision and start searching for another bowler that can do the trick for us.

Shabbir has returned but he's hardly the same deadly bowler he was before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bull

Souh Asians are fickle minded, one loss and all hell break lose.

Just wait for the second match and see how the Asif will rape the S African batsmen. Its just that they started connecting the ball at the right time and it just went on. The last 10 overs were absolute carnage, if the score was at around 300- 320 it would have been a much tighter match.

And why the hell is Afridi playing at all, he is abosultly useless batsmen, a total waste of talent and worser than Shewag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adux

Bull said:


> Souh Asians are fickle minded, one loss and all hell break lose.
> 
> Just wait for the second match and see how the Asif will rape the S African batsmen. Its just that they started connecting the ball at the right time and it just went on. The last 10 overs were absolute carnage, if the score was at around 300- 320 it would have been a much tighter match.
> 
> And why the hell is Afridi playing at all, he is abosultly useless batsmen, a total waste of talent and worser than Shewag.



I get it you are not a Fan sehwag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bull

Adux said:


> I get it you are not a Fan sehwag



No i like him only when he clicks. 

But frankly throwing your bat at every ball is not a sign of good cricketer.

Well im sure bradman also used to leave deliveries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## melb4aust

I think the player who's gonna make a difference for india in the world cup is Sourav Ganguly.

Bring back both sachin and ganguly as openers, they will kill every bowler on their way.

Similarly in the bowling department, you should have Zaheer, pathan and nehra & agarkar as a backup. 

Sehwag was a past thing, he has the technique but doesnt have the patience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bull

melb4aust said:


> I think the player who's gonna make a difference for india in the world cup is Sourav Ganguly..



Definitly yes.



melb4aust said:


> Bring back both sachin and ganguly as openers, they will kill every bowler on their way...




yeah that will work, but without sachin in middle orders it looks a bit weak.Yuvaraj is just returning from an injury that leaves only dravid and dhoni are dependable.

If Saurav and either shewag/uttappa can open and dravid in first down, sachin second followed by yuvaraj,dinesh karthik/kaif/raina,dhoni.

Similarly in the bowling department, you should have Zaheer, pathan and nehra & agarkar as a backup. 



melb4aust said:


> Sehwag was a past thing, he has the technique but doesnt have the patience.



the very point. 

But he is not over yet, he definitily has potential in him to come back. Hopefully the kick from the team would rejuvanate him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SMC

Actually Sehwag has very poor technique too. Almost no footwork. Feet superglued to the ground.

But seriously, I don't understand why Afridi still plays. He averaged 7.67 last year with the bat. Sure he can bowl a little bit and is handy with his bowling, but he is in the team for batting, not bowling.

And I don't understand one thing. Why do Pakistan fans are always so critical about the team? Yes they lose -- thats why its called a game. But they've performed pretty good over the last 2 years or so. Since that tour of Australia, we've won 4 test series and lost 2 -- and one of those series because of real poor umpiring from Hair and Doctrove. Won 5 ODI series, lost 1. We win 1 game and we are the greatest team, lost 1 and we're the worst. That's pathetic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keysersoze

Ahsan_R said:


> But seriously, I don't understand why Afridi still plays. He averaged 7.67 last year with the bat. Sure he can bowl a little bit and is handy with his bowling, but he is in the team for batting, not bowling.



Thank god someone else thinks this........Afridi is so Hit and MISS the problem being that he misses a lot more than he hits.


----------



## SMC

keysersoze said:


> Thank god someone else thinks this........Afridi is so Hit and MISS the problem being that he misses a lot more than he hits.



Misses more than he hits.. more like he misses pretty much every time and hits once in a blue moon. 4 centuries and 26 fifties for a player who has played almost 250 ODIs is pathetic. Also add to the fact that he has opened mostly for Pakistan. Allrounders like Razzaq and Malik are far better. Need to invest in some new player rather than persisting with afridi.


----------



## SMC

And if you guys look at these statistics you will be very surprised.

http://usa.cricinfo.com/db/STATS/TESTS/RESULTS/TEST_RECORD_BY_COUNTRY.html

Pakistan there at number 3, very close to number 2 infact.

http://usa.cricinfo.com/db/STATS/ODIS/RESULTS/ODI_TEAM_RESULTS.html

Also pretty good in ODIs as well. Pakistan team isn't as bad as we think. It's just that after 1 or 2 losses, they get demonized quite badly and the fans are asking for the heads of some of the players. There isn't a possible way to win every single matches like some fans expect.

Look at the matches Inzi has captained Pakistan in ODIs.
82 matches -- 50 wins, 29 loss. That's an excellent record, considering that Pakistan hasn't had a lot of good players in ODIs over the last few years and Shoaib being fit once in a year.


----------



## Keysersoze

Ahsan_R said:


> And if you guys look at these statistics you will be very surprised.
> 
> http://usa.cricinfo.com/db/STATS/TESTS/RESULTS/TEST_RECORD_BY_COUNTRY.html
> 
> Pakistan there at number 3, very close to number 2 infact.
> 
> http://usa.cricinfo.com/db/STATS/ODIS/RESULTS/ODI_TEAM_RESULTS.html
> 
> Also pretty good in ODIs as well. Pakistan team isn't as bad as we think. It's just that after 1 or 2 losses, they get demonized quite badly and the fans are asking for the heads of some of the players. There isn't a possible way to win every single matches like some fans expect.
> 
> Look at the matches Inzi has captained Pakistan in ODIs.
> 82 matches -- 50 wins, 29 loss. That's an excellent record, considering that Pakistan hasn't had a lot of good players in ODIs over the last few years and Shoaib being fit once in a year.



Pakistan has always been a very talented team however I think the issue is their consistency. Or rather their lack of it. That's why I like players like Yousuf as he has the right mental attitude toward batting. A few more like him in the line up and Pak will start winning against the Aussies every so often. Bowling I think has never been a major problem But again I was impressed with 
Asif when I saw him play.


----------



## SMC

keysersoze said:


> Pakistan has always been a very talented team however I think the issue is their consistency. Or rather their lack of it. That's why I like players like Yousuf as he has the right mental attitude toward batting. A few more like him in the line up and Pak will start winning against the Aussies every so often. Bowling I think has never been a major problem But again I was impressed with
> Asif when I saw him play.



Well yes consistency has been an issue. But they've been somewhat consistent over the last 2 years. Winning 4 series and losing 2, somewhat consistent, though you're going to eventually to lose a series after winning a string of them. Pakistan had won 3 test series in a row before losing to England. 

One thing I must say, people criticize Pakistan for being poor away from home. Well at the moment, pretty much every team is poor away from home except Australia. That's why Australia have been so good.


----------



## A.Rahman

Can anyone post the stream link to live cricket? [ if you know one]


----------



## Bull

Ahsan_R said:


> Actually Sehwag has very poor technique too. Almost no footwork. Feet superglued to the ground..



i agree with you on Afridi, he is just boom boom !!!

Shewag has got a impressive record both in tests as well as in ODIs.
I dont care if a batsman moves his foot or not, he should be worth every penny.


*ODI*
Sehwag - Matches 163 , Runs - 4756 , Avg 31.28, 7 -100s, 24 - 50s

*Test Matches*
Sehwag - Matches 52 Runs - 4155 , Avg 49.46, 12 -100s, 12 - 50s

And he has 3 double centuries against his name already in the 5 years or so that he played.


----------



## melb4aust

Bull said:


> And he has 3 double centuries against his name already in the 5 years or so that he played.



And most of them are at home soil or in sub-continent , same is the problem with all the young players in both india and pakistan side, leave alone the experience chaps.

Better foot work does make a difference, the batsman can vary its shots, plus gets variety and elegance. I think for a better player its important to have a foot work and it is a classical way of playing, not just stand and deliver. Brain Lara, Saeed Anwar, Ponting and Dravid are fine examples.


----------



## melb4aust

Bull said:


> *Test Matches*
> Sehwag - Matches 52 Runs - 4155 , Avg 49.46, 12 -100s, 12 - 50s
> .



He does have an impressive record in test cricket, Avg 49.5 is excellent, but again the consistency issue and to hit the opposition at right time.


----------



## Bull

melb4aust said:


> And most of them are at home soil or in sub-continent , same is the problem with all the young players in both india and pakistan side, leave alone the experience chaps.
> 
> Better foot work does make a difference, the batsman can vary its shots, plus gets variety and elegance. I think for a better player its important to have a foot work and it is a classical way of playing, not just stand and deliver. Brain Lara, Saeed Anwar, Ponting and Dravid are fine examples.



He scored his first century against South Africa in South Africa , he raced to 196 against Australia in iAustralia and that too in the first day of the test .

Footwork is just crap, if you can belt and place the ball, well you are worth it.

Bevan ,gilchrist two of the great ODI players for Australia depends on improvisation than any footwork.


----------



## Bull

His average against playing away to Australia is 54.7 in the tests.


----------



## Bull

melb4aust said:


> And most of them are at home soil or in sub-continent , .



I dont know why people dont give credit to batsmen when they play and score in Asia?

How has Ponting or Lara fared while playing in Asia?


----------



## SMC

Most players tend to fare pretty good in their beginning years. Just take Salman butt for instance. He was pretty good, but bowlers found him out. Same happened with Sehwag. Remember Asif getting him out at Karachi. That technique has been used quite repeatedly by other bowlers and I have seen him getting out that way quite often during his last few innings. Most players have good first few years, it's how they deal with the latter part of the career, when they're found out.


----------



## Bull

Ahsan_R said:


> Most players have good first few years, it's how they deal with the latter part of the career, when they're found out.



I agree totally with you.


----------



## Bull

Look at the score , all you fickle minded pakistani cricket fans.

Pakistan is 267 / 4 in 42.2 overs.


----------



## Bull

Here we are pak is 351 / 4 in 50 overs, thats a whopping 90 runs from the last 8 overs.


----------



## Neo

Bull said:


> Here we are pak is 351 / 4 in 50 overs, thats a whopping 90 runs from the last 8 overs.



Yesssss!  
Thats my team! :flag:


----------



## Bull

Bull said:


> i agree with you on Afridi, he is just boom boom !!!.





Ahsan_R said:


> But seriously, I don't understand why Afridi still plays..





keysersoze said:


> Thank god someone else thinks this........Afridi is so Hit and MISS the problem being that he misses a lot more than he hits.



I think we all need to *SHUT OUR MOUTH * now, atleast temporarily.  


Shahid Afridi 77 of 35 balls, 5 fours and six sixes


----------



## Bull

Neo said:


> Yesssss!
> Thats my team! :flag:



Golden words....



Ahsan_R said:


> And I don't understand one thing. Why do Pakistan fans are always so critical about the team? We win 1 game and we are the greatest team, lost 1 and we're the worst. That's pathetic.





Bull said:


> South Asians are fickle minded, one loss and all hell break lose..


----------



## melb4aust

Neo said:


> Yesssss!
> Thats my team! :flag:



Yup, if they win or perform well.

Else....

$$$ paise khadein ne, juwaaa laga huwa hai etc. etc 

or else, ahhh man dont talk about cricket, its just.... getting worst


----------



## SMC

I am still not convinced about Afridi. Ok yes he played a big role in today's innings, but he's probably the most inconsistent international player who has played over 100 ODIs. Infact he has played over 200 ODIs. He works in one game, secures his spot for the next 20. Doesn't perform in the next 20, and then performs again in one game, securing his spot for another 20.


----------



## Keysersoze

Bull said:


> I think we all need to *SHUT OUR MOUTH * now, atleast temporarily.
> 
> 
> Shahid Afridi 77 of 35 balls, 5 fours and six sixes



Dude for every performance like that he gets 5 crappy ones..........I cringe when he comes out and Pak need to steady the ship.......

Yousuf got 101.......... 
Younis Khan got 93.........


----------



## melb4aust

keysersoze said:


> Dude for every performance like that he gets 5 crappy ones..........I cringe when he comes out and Pak need to steady the ship.......
> 
> Yousuf got 101..........
> Younis Khan got 93.........



What about his bowling:bat: 
3 for 25 in 9 overs. 

Last game: 2 for 45 in his 10. Most economical of all


----------



## Keysersoze

melb4aust said:


> What about his bowling:bat:
> 3 for 25 in 9 overs.
> 
> Last game: 2 for 45 in his 10. Most economical of all



Look how many times can I say this.......When he is good he is great ......When he is bad, he is awful ........And unfortunately he is mostly the latter.


----------



## SMC

His bowling as always has been effective. No doubt about that. But he is in the team for batting, not bowling.


----------



## Abs

Ahsan_R said:


> His bowling as always has been effective. No doubt about that. But he is in the team for batting, not bowling.



he's an allrounder, he's in the team for both bowling and batting.


----------



## Janbaz

Whatever the case, the Pakistani pace attack does not have the wrath of the late 1990's when Shoaib, Wasim Akram, Waqar all were togather supported by Azhar Mahmood or Razzaq. I remember 1 match in Sharjah, Wasim got a hat-trick against India in the first 3 balls. Oh........ it was 1999, still love that memory, the summer of Pak and our beloved Wasim........... *GOOD TIMES*


----------



## Janbaz

Ahsan_R said:


> His bowling as always has been effective. No doubt about that. But he is in the team for batting, not bowling.



Someone is reported to have said "Batting ties games, it is bowling that wins one"! Very True words, the pace attack cannot be underestimated along side the spinner.


----------



## Keysersoze

Janbaz said:


> Whatever the case, the Pakistani pace attack does not have the wrath of the late 1990's when Shoaib, Wasim Akram, Waqar all were togather supported by Azhar Mahmood or Razzaq. I remember 1 match in Sharjah, Wasim got a hat-trick against India in the first 3 balls. Oh........ it was 1999, still love that memory, the summer of Pak and our beloved Wasim........... *GOOD TIMES*



Wasim and Waqar were brilliant. I was never a fan of Shoaib in the earlier years of his career. He seemed to think that faster was better. All the batsman had to do was stick the bat in the way and he would score runs easily.


----------



## Bull

keysersoze said:


> Wasim and Waqar were brilliant. I was never a fan of Shoaib in the earlier years of his career. He seemed to think that faster was better. All the batsman had to do was stick the bat in the way and he would score runs easily.




I luv shoaib, he is the only happening guy in Pakistani team as of now. Rest all are so boring. Inzamam, yousuf, younis they dont have that "blink" in them. 

The early pakistan team with Wasim and Miandad was such a happening team, there was always enthusiasm and all had a spring in their feet.

This is most boring Pakistani team i have seen.


----------



## melb4aust

It's sad, India vs Srilanka cricket match abandoned due to rain,

Old horse, Jayasuria was really having a crack out there........ would have had an interesting contest later while Sachin and Ganguly would have had to score runs then.


----------



## SMC

After today's performance, I don't know why I spent my night wasting time on watching cricket instead of sleeping. That was probably the biggest waste of time in my life. Somebody... give me my 6 hours back.


----------



## melb4aust

Ahsan_R said:


> After today's performance, I don't know why I spent my night wasting time on watching cricket instead of sleeping. That was probably the biggest waste of time in my life. Somebody... give me my 6 hours back.



I was working, knew it was gonna happen, but did'nt expect, that it was gonna happen that badly. 

1. Afridi out for 2 onedayers in world cup
2. Shoaib is suffering from knee injury and also doubtful..../////
3. Sword is still hanging on Asif from WADA
4. Keeper issue, BIG ISSUE
5. ICC rejected Pakistan's proposal to give time to make announcement for WC squad
6. Openers, Dont know how to rate this issue really, it's been a long time....

*Conclusion*: Seriouse Lack of Planning, Internal Politics and Inconsistency, so forget the Worldcup.
*My Proposal*:thumbsup: : Never keep any hopes, whats so ever from the team seriously.
Any way still i would say "GOOD LUCK", if there is any luck


----------



## Neo

*Cricket World Cup records 1975-2003*

World Cup records ahead of the 2007 tournament which gets underway in the West Indies from March 13:

*Team records*

Highest Total: 398-5 Sri Lanka v Kenya, Kandy, 1996

Lowest Total: 36 Canada v Sri Lanka, Paarl, 2003

Highest match aggregate: 652 Sri Lanka v Kenya, Kandy, 1996

Highest winning margin (runs): 256 Australia v Namibia, Potchefstroom, 2003

*Batting records*

Most runs in a career: 1732 Sachin Tendulkar, India

Highest score: 188 not out Gary Kirsten, South Africa v UAE,Rawalpindi, 1996

Most runs in a tournament: 673 Sachin Tendulkar, 2003

*Bowlng records*

Most wickets in a career: 55 Wasim Akram, Pakistan

Best figures: 7 for 15 Glenn McGrath, Australia v Namibia, Potchefstroom, 2003

Most wickets in a tournament: 23 Chaminda Vaas, Sri Lanka, 2003

Most runs conceded: 105 (off 12 overs) Martin Snedden, New Zealand v England, The Oval, 1983

*Fielding records*

Most catches in a career: 18 Ricky Ponting, Australia

Most catches in a tournament: 11 Ricky Ponting, 2003

Youngest/oldest

Youngest player: Talha Jubair, 17y 70d, Bangladesh v West Indies, Benoni, 2003

Oldest player: Nolan Clarke, 47y 257d, Netherlands v South Africa, Rawalpindi, 1996
Source:The News 

http://www.cricketviewer.com/cricket-world-cup-records-1975-2003.html


----------



## EagleEyes

Neo we got to beat Sachin.


----------



## Neo

We do but not during this World Cup I'm affraid. 
Its hard to beat his record, the guy's a legend. What's our highest WC batting record btw?


----------



## Janbaz

WebMaster said:


> Neo we got to beat Sachin.



No serious bowlers, nothing to fear in our pace attack!


----------



## parihaka

Ahem


3-0



hee heeh eeeheheeeeeh ahahahahaa MWAHhHHAHAHAAHAAH


----------



## Adux

Aussie's needed that


----------



## Neo

parihaka said:


> Ahem
> 
> 
> 3-0
> 
> 
> 
> hee heeh eeeheheeeeeh ahahahahaa MWAHhHHAHAHAAHAAH



Grrrr....:GUNS:
Good to see you again Sir!


----------



## Bull

Adux said:


> Aussie's needed that



Nahi re now they will get back to basics and be charged up for WC. And also dont forget they were without Mcgrath, Lee, Ponting and Clarke.


----------



## Adux

They feel they are larger than the game itself!! they need a lil bit of bashing, bring them down to earth


----------



## Neo

Adux said:


> They feel they are larger than the game itself!! *they need a lil bit of bashing, bring them down to earth*


Oh gawd, I hope Jana doesn't read this.


----------



## parihaka

Neo said:


> Grrrr....:GUNS:
> Good to see you again Sir!



Don't tell me you're a fan of the Aussies Neo?:confused1: :disappointed:


----------



## melb4aust

Look what i found on cricinfo 







*Obelix-ul-Haq*

Inzamam-ul-Haq
Gentle, powerful and touchingly sensitive about his weight, Inzamam is cricket's equivalent of the cartoon Gaulish warrior, Obelix, who forever denied that he was fat, insisting instead that his chest "had slipped a bit". But beware the wrath of the mighty "Aloo". At Toronto in 1997, after being tormented incessantly as a "fat potato" by an Indian fan with a megaphone, Inzamam launched himself into the stands like his cartoon alter-ego into a phalanx of Roman Legionaries. Ahead of the 2003 World Cup Inzy did attempt to transform his ways and shed 17 kilos in a bid to become a lean mean batting machine. He was so miserable as a result he managed 19 runs in six innings, and has vowed never to compromise his gut ever again. 

http://content-aus.cricinfo.com/columns/content/story/281064.html


----------



## melb4aust

Bull said:


> Nahi re now they will get back to basics and be charged up for WC. And also dont forget they were without Mcgrath, Lee, Ponting and Clarke.



Dude, Kiwis played alot better than tye aussies. 
They were indeed playing with full 11 players . 

I think time for aussies to get away and let others come through

My recommended teams having most chances of winning the WC 

Sth-africa & Newzealand


----------



## Adux

I really hope India looses, those pompous buggers need to be brought down to earth..GO MAN UTD


----------



## melb4aust

Adux said:


> I really hope India looses, those pompous buggers need to be brought down to earth..GO MAN UTD



Did'nt get ur statement at all, 

are'nt you supporting india....  

Man utd, what, has it to do with cric....man


----------



## Adux

Honestly I have lost interest in cricket, after the match fixing now stuff..I follow football now,.

About India, Trust me those guys are so up their asses they cant see the sun shine, Pompos asses using poltics to get their stuff as well doing god damn all the ad's possible but no good work on the pitch, Loosers. Just cuz they are my countrymen, doesnt mean that i should support them blindly, freakin idiots, so are the Aussies and Pakistani's in my opinion,

I wanna support SA or NZ, cuz they have heart and fire to win...


----------



## parihaka

NZ's just not that good, our only advantage over Australia is that we're not in awe of them. We know that we can beat them even if we don't do it very often. It helps that we regularly beat them in rugby and netball and league as well.


----------



## Neo

parihaka said:


> Don't tell me you're a fan of the Aussies Neo?:confused1: :disappointed:



No Sir, don't like them as a team but I certainly do respect some of their players.


----------



## Spring Onion

Newzealand is favourit for WC some are also mentioning India.

but the Kiwis indeed can lift it.


----------



## EagleEyes

I dont know how the New Zealand got so good. They were like nothing before! Can Pakistan beat New Zealand?


----------



## Adux

I dont want the Indians, Pakistani's and the Aussie's to win, Let them first get their heads out of their asses first.


----------



## Adux

And please somebody rep me for saying Anti-India stuff.....
Down down Indian cricket teAm....rep me...I am in the red zone...webby


----------



## SMC

NZ are not favourites. They basically win 1 odd series and people are making them look great. Pretty much all of their wins have come at home. They couldn't even reach CB series final. Come the WC, they will be back to what they are. They've done pretty poorly in subcontient conditions. Got a 5-0 tonking against Pakistan in 2003. Lost 3-1 to West Indies in West Indies in 2002. They're not really that good of a team away from home. They've won 33&#37; of their games away from home in the since 2000. And many of these games include minnows too. Would probably be in the low 20s barring minnows.


----------



## Bull

I will shave my head off if Australia doesnt win the worldcup.....


----------



## Adux

Bull said:


> I will shave my head off if Australia doesnt win the worldcup.....



Bull, 

I am gonnna hold you on to that, we can have two motta's(egg heads) PFF


 .


----------



## Bull

Adux said:


> Bull,
> 
> I am gonnna hold you on to that, we can have two motta's(egg heads) PFF
> 
> 
> .



Ha ha, yeah i think PFF can do with that.


----------



## Neo

Bull said:


> I will shave my head off if Australia doesnt win the worldcup.....



We want proof, a lots of pics...before and after!


----------



## Neo

WebMaster said:


> I dont know how the New Zealand got so good. They were like nothing before! Can Pakistan beat New Zealand?



Webby,

Watch this!  

Shahid Afridi Vs New Zealand 27 Runs In 1 Over:  

[YOUTUBE]




:flag: :flag: :flag:


----------



## Goodperson

I don't think India will win WC it seems Australia will walk away with the cup, It has badly mauled India in previous encounters.


----------



## parihaka

WebMaster said:


> I dont know how the New Zealand got so good. They were like nothing before! Can Pakistan beat New Zealand?



We've had a number of long term injuries to key players such as Bond, we're only now getting back to full strength.


----------



## parihaka

Neo said:


> Webby,
> 
> Watch this!
> 
> Shahid Afridi Vs New Zealand 27 Runs In 1 Over:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :flag: :flag: :flag:



Yeah, you had to bring that up didn't you


----------



## EagleEyes

Neo said:


> Webby,
> 
> Watch this!
> 
> Shahid Afridi Vs New Zealand 27 Runs In 1 Over:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :flag: :flag: :flag:



Thats my boi..


----------



## Neo

parihaka said:


> Yeah, you had to bring that up didn't you



Sowwy!


----------



## Adux

http://content.msn.co.in/Sports/Cricket/Stories/cricketPTI_250207_1237.htm

India or NZ may win World Cup: Azhar 

Sunday, February 25, 2007

Blog this story



Kozhikode: Former India captain Mohammad Azharuddin today tipped India or New Zealand to lift the World Cup in the Caribbean but said the team from subcontinent will have to field well to succeed. "If you ask me, it is between the Indians and the Kiwis," Azhar told reporters here.


Azhar, who was an excellent fielder, said it was important to put pressure on the rival side by coming up with good fielding and said Mohammad Kaif deserved a place in the Indian side.


"India would miss Mohammad Kaif is a very good fielder, who besides his batting can also save some runs which is very vital in a one-day tie." He also opined that Virender Sehwag and Sourav Ganguly should open the innings for India throughout the championship.


Yuvraj Singh will be the most reliable among the batsmen, he said, adding he was among the very few who know how to finish a game.


"India has lost several close matches after failing in the final stages... And there he (Yuvraj) will play a crucial role," he said.



Asked if Irfan Pathan's fitness was a major problem, he said "any player has to be honest to himself and prove fit." 


&#169; Copyright 2007 PTI. All rights reserved.


----------



## Spring Onion

Neo said:


> We want proof, a lots of pics...before and after!



yeh yeh who knows if there is anything left on the head `to be shaved


----------



## Neo

Jana said:


> yeh yeh who knows if there is anything left on the head `to be shaved



He is overweight Jana jee, not bold!


----------



## Neo

Wednesday, 28 February 2007 

*Is the Caribbean ready for the World Cup? * 

By Boria Majumdar, Barbados 

The cricket ground in Barbados has been upgraded 
Is the Caribbean ready to host the cricket World Cup?

This poser is worrying a lot of people barely two weeks away from the opening of the showpiece event.

For the small, independent nations, of varying economic strengths, that comprise the West Indies, the tournament presents big challenges. 

Most of the host islands have populations between 100,000 and 300,000. They could face up to 50,000 international visitors during the event. 

The islands may include some of the world's premier tourist destinations. But the challenges of staging a sporting event of this magnitude are very different. 

Take Barbados. It will be hosting six of the eight final-round play off games, including the high profile India-Pakistan and India-West Indies clashes. 

*Nightmare*

The problems begin at the airport. There are only four customs counters. The time taken to clear television equipment through ranges from an hour to two hours. Foreign media crew expect long waits. 

The flight schedules are awkward and there are only a couple of connecting flights for passengers from the Indian subcontinent. 

Travel within Barbados is hard. A distance of five kilometres, the distance between my hotel and the Kensington Oval cricket ground, takes an hour or more and taxi fares are never less than $15. 

The World Cup is a showpiece event for the West Indies. 

Restaurants are struggling to keep up. The time taken to serve pizza at the pizzeria in a mall opposite my hotel was an hour and twenty minutes. Many of the waitressing staff seem new to the job. 

These may be teething problems. But internet facilities are unreliable. More than two thirds of the hotels have no internet. Internet cafes are few and far between. Places with broadband are limited and the speed is often not good enough to send television stories. 

*Enthusiasm*

If you think you can overcome this by calling office/home, you are in for a shock. A $5 phone card allows you to talk for only for a minute to the UK and India. To compound problems, some hotels charge $3 every time one uses a calling card from the room phone. 

One redeeming feature, however, is the local enthusiasm for the event. 

Residents are more than ready to house international visitors in their homes and the local tourism authorities are also helpful. 

Traffic moves slowly in Barbados.
Yet another redeeming feature is the entertainment on offer. 

In India it is impossible to imagine stars like Sourav Ganguly or Sachin Tendulkar playing cricket with local children on the city streets. 

In the Caribbean, however, things are different. As a build up to the event, authorities have revived the culture of beach cricket. Caribbean cricket players are regularly playing with young children to spread the message of the World Cup. 

While beach cricket helps break down class barriers and helps bring the entire community together, it is also good fodder for journalists looking for stories outside match reports. 

Add to these novelties the sun-kissed Caribbean beaches, the beautiful women and rousing calypso and you have a World Cup which every potential to be outstanding. 

But will the islanders be able to cope with pressures of hosting such an international event? 

Enthusiasm over the event is running high.
Reverend Wes Hall, legendary former West Indies fast blower, summed it up best: "The World Cup has already transformed us. We in the Caribbean are used to getting up [in the morning] and checking if there are clouds in the sky. Only then do we make up our minds on whether or not to go to the [cricket] ground." 

"For the World Cup, however, things are different. If we wait for the day of the games, none of us will get tickets. This event demands a fundamental transformation in our attitude and we have realised that. By the time the event ends, the world too will wake up to the fact that the Caribbean has reinvented itself." 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/south_asia/6403375.stm


----------



## Neo

Thursday, 1 March 2007

*Shoaib and Asif to miss World Cup *

Pakistan pace bowlers Shoaib Akhtar and Mohammad Asif have been ruled out of the World Cup due to injury. 
Shoaib has been unable to recover from a knee injury that forced him to be sent back from South Africa in January. 

Asif has been carrying a niggling elbow problem since that tour, and neither will be fit enough for the tournament starting on 13 March. 

Yasir Arafat and Mohammad Sami will replace the pace duo and join the squad in the Caribbean at a later date. 

"It is a big blow for us, but I am confident that Yasir Arafat and Mohammad Sami will live up to the expectations," team coach Bob Woolmer said. 

"They will join the team in a week's time and we hope to overcome our injury problems with a united team effort." 

Pakistan play hosts West Indies in the opening match of the World Cup on the first day of the tournament. 

The squad flies out to the West Indies later on Thursday. 



> Their withdrawal has nothing to do with doping
> 
> Pervez Mir
> Pakistan Cricket Board



Shoaib (knee and hamstring) and Asif (elbow) have been in the news for doping issues as well as injury-related matters. 

They both tested positive for nandrolone last September but had lengthy doping bans quashed on appeal in December after claiming they had not knowingly taken the banned substance. 

The World Anti-Doping Agency is in turn contesting that appeal result in the Court of Arbitration for Sport 

The Pakistan Cricket Board asked all its players to submit for drugs tests by 28 February. 

Shoaib and Asif did not do so, raising unsubstantiated speculation that they still had traces of nandrolone in their system. 

But PCB spokesman Pervez Mir insisted: "Their withdrawal has nothing to do with doping. 

"They were due to feature in dope tests once they regained full fitness but for us the chapter is now closed. 

"We did our best and waited because [captain] Inzamam[-ul-Haq] wanted them in the team as they are our best bowlers. 

"But reports of their injuries were not good and we could not have waited any more." 

Arafat is an all-rounder who bowls medium pace and has played just seven one-day internationals, while Sami is an experienced paceman. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/cricket/other_international/pakistan/6388979.stm


----------



## SMC

Just 11 days till the first game!! I am really excited. It feels like World cup 2003 just went by, and we're nearly at the start of 2007 WC. Time is flying by really quick.


----------



## Introvert

Pak vs West Indies: Live audio commentary

Listen


----------



## Neo

March 13, 2007 
*Colourful opening to cricket gala*

TRELAWNY (Jamaica), March 12: The Cricket World Cup officially opened on Sunday with a colourful but low-key ceremony. Nine independent states from the West Indies will host 51 games involving 16 teams, including defending champions Australia.

The competition will last for 47 days leading up to the final on April 28 at the Kensington Oval in Barbados.

Over 2,000 singers, dancers and performers, including several of the Caribbean's top reggae and dancehall performers, participated in the opening at the new stadium close to Montego Bay on the northern coast of Jamaica.

Surprisingly only just over half of the Trelawny stadium was opened to spectators with one of the stands, behind the stage, left empty but those inside enjoyed a celebration of Caribbean culture.

Against a red, gold and green backdrop, reggae singers Jimmy Cliff and Gregory Isaacs, as well as contemporary performers Sean Paul and Shaggy, entertained the crowd of around 10,000.

Chris Dehring, CEO of the event, said fans at the World Cup would see Ã¢â¬Åthe world's best cricketers competing against the backdrop of the most blessed place on earthÃ¢â¬Â. Former West Indian great Garfield Sobers formally declared the competition open.

The hosts take on Pakistan in the opening game on Tuesday in Kingston

http://www.dawn.com/2007/03/13/top5.htm


----------



## SMC

Lets see. After this game, few things are clear.

1) Younis is useless at number 3. Bring him at 5 or 6. Or other solution, retire him from ODI cricket. He hasn't done much in ODIs and should only be used exclusively in tests.

2) Inzi should bat at 4 and Malik at 3. Yousuf at 5.

3) Only use Naved on slow and low pitches. Thats where he is the most successful.


----------



## Janbaz

Ahsan_R said:


> Lets see. After this game, few things are clear.
> 
> 1) Younis is useless at number 3. Bring him at 5 or 6. Or other solution, retire him from ODI cricket. He hasn't done much in ODIs and should only be used exclusively in tests.
> 
> 2) Inzi should bat at 4 and Malik at 3. Yousuf at 5.
> 
> 3) Only use Naved on slow and low pitches. Thats where he is the most successful.



1 more, when Kaneria or for that instance anyone is in rythym, do not change him. DO NOT. Umar Gul broke the momentum the bowlers were in and as a result they got those extra runs on the board. Also new stategy and Afridi will bring in relief for the side.


----------



## SMC

Janbaz said:


> 1 more, when Kaneria or for that instance anyone is in rythym, do not change him. DO NOT. Umar Gul broke the momentum the bowlers were in and as a result they got those extra runs on the board. Also new stategy and Afridi will bring in relief for the side.



Kaneria had already got close to 50 runs in his 9 overs. But I agree, his last over prior to the Umar gul over went for like 3 runs. But so much for Kaneria playing ODIs. Not really doing anything on a pitch that suited him.


----------



## EagleEyes

Score wasn't enough. Westendies was confident, hence easy win.


----------



## melb4aust

Ahsan_R said:


> Lets see. After this game, few things are clear.
> 
> 1) Younis is useless at number 3. Bring him at 5 or 6. Or other solution, retire him from ODI cricket. He hasn't done much in ODIs and should only be used exclusively in tests.
> 
> 2) Inzi should bat at 4 and Malik at 3. Yousuf at 5.
> 
> 3) Only use Naved on slow and low pitches. Thats where he is the most successful.



You have da same kindaa thinking, as of mine 
Pakistan was also feeling short of one geniune allrounder a lower order hiter, perhaps Azhar Mahmood or Yasir Arfat could fill up that gap easily. Rana needs some rest, may be should'nt try too hard. 

The loss of this game means that its a knockout situation for Pakistan now from the very start, have to win every single game., lets see what difference does it makes in the next round if we would able to beat minnows and qualify .


----------



## niaz

In my opinion, the buck must stop at Inzi. He is a useless captain, lousy fielder and gets his partners run out too often. He was no doubt a great batsman in the past but never in the Lara/Tendulkar class. 

When both Lara and Tendulkar ca be removed when they failed as captains. Why have we been insisting on keeping Inzi as Captain. Pakistan didnot qualify into last 8 in the last world cup. we are heading the same way again. However I have seen no criticism of Inzi' captaincy any where. Why blame the foot soldiers, it is the general who should be responsible for failures.

I can only cry 'Deja vu".


----------



## Janbaz

WebMaster said:


> Score wasn't enough. Westendies was confident, hence easy win.



I dunno, pitch might also be a factor. They are historically bowler friendly and Pakistani strategy just failed.


----------



## Regal

Pakistan is not looking good out there guys.  :wall: 
Not to mention India is getting whopped too.


----------



## Adux

Regal said:


> Pakistan is not looking good out there guys.  :wall:
> Not to mention India is getting whopped too.



If you ask me India, Australia and Pakistan should get whopped and should be put in place, Way too much attitude and sense of being above the game. Arrogant and spoilt brats if u ask me


----------



## Janbaz

India loses to Bangladesh and Pakistan in a dismal state over Ierland on St. Patrick's day. Maybe that gave the Irish an edge over our boys! 

Anyways, disgusting day for cricket in the Indian subcontinent!


----------



## Regal

Adux said:


> If you ask me India, Australia and Pakistan should get whopped and should be put in place, Way too much attitude and sense of being above the game. Arrogant and spoilt brats if u ask me




You are absolutely right about the attitude of players. Never for a minute they looked like professionals out in the field. Still I think India will bounce back from it, but it looks like hope is simply fading away by the minute for Pakistan.


----------



## Cheetah786

Pakistan out of world cup beaten by Ireland.i think its time to retire them all and actually hire people who can play.phone call appointment days should be history.


----------



## A.Rahman

I saw on TV that they didint let shoaib akhter play, even fahkir alam [ his friend] said that he was well & ready to play. Next day in news paper it was said that he is unfit. like wtf?.

I hope some action is taken against them, the whole team needs serious overhaul


----------



## Janbaz

Pakistan have lost the game (Officialy)!

*Ireland win by 3 wickets*

http://cricketworldcup.indya.com/scores/html/live/pkir1703.html


----------



## EagleEyes

Ireland? Come on players.


----------



## Mansoor A Qureshi

I expected the same from this team, It took the proper punishment from Ireland Pakiz deserved it, they wanted to receive this sort of humiliation, What is the team made of "A bunch of jockers"
Pakistani team reflects the face of our nation, total in CHAOS 

Regards


----------



## Adux

Regal said:


> You are absolutely right about the attitude of players. Never for a minute they looked like professionals out in the field. Still I think India will bounce back from it, but it looks like hope is simply fading away by the minute for Pakistan.



India should not bounce back, People should loose interest in cricket, and other sports should pick up. I actually liked the way irish and bangladesh played, as if they were going to die if they dont win. Did you notice the way India and Pakistan fielded; it was as if they were playinf Beach Cricket.

Aussie's in this way are very professional, but they are so far up their ***, they cant see how fucking arrogant they are.


----------



## Adux

WebMaster said:


> Ireland? Come on players.



Give em Credit, they played as if their life depended on it


----------



## Neo

Ireland deserved to win.
I've never seen such a pathetic display by my team, I'm glad we got dumped!


----------



## Lahori paa jee

Guys dont get disheartened. I dont blame this team if they have lost. This is the best they could do and we should support them. 

We must keep the facts in mind before criticising our team. 

Let me list a few.

Austalia lost their No. 1 position in world ranking by replacement of only one player from their regular squad (andrew symond) and our team had major setbacks. Our key players Shoaib, Asif, Razak and Afridi were not playing.

I blame Shoaib and Asif for their irresponsible behaviour. And i ask critics of Inzi and Bob woolmer to shut up. If Shoaib and Asif took drugs it was not because of Inzi or woolmer.

Our team had major injury issues 

Last but not the least (whethter anyone agrees or not) i blame Lt. Gen. R Tauqeer Zia for whatever crisis our team faces.

Given these circumstances they did their best.


----------



## Neo

*'Pain and shock' over Pakistan's ouster from World Cup *

ISLAMABAD: March 18, 2007: The Pakistan cricket team's dismal performance and ouster from the World Cup at the hands of Ireland has shocked the nation and drawn criticism at home.

Ireland clinched a sensational three-wicket victory over Pakistan to send the former champions crashing out of the World Cup at Sabina Park, Jamaica, on Saturday.

Pakistan Cricket Board chief Nasim Ashraf will likely be the first head to roll when he faces a senate standing committee next week.

"We will ask for his (Ashraf's) resignation in the meeting which is due to take place before March 28," Senator Mohammad Enver Baig, a member of the senate standing committee on culture, sports, youth affairs and tourism told AFP.

"You lost miserably to a country like Ireland. There is nothing to compensate and the chairman must resign and go back to the United States," Baig said.

"The way the team has lost is the most disgraceful performance since the World Cup started. The entire nation is shocked."

Baig said Ashraf had no experience to head the Board and his "one man show" type of management had resulted in the "shameful defeat."

"He is a crony of (President) Pervez Musharraf and the way he (Musharraf) is running the country, the cricket board is also being run in same manner. It is a one-man rule everywhere," Baig said.

Former cricketing great, paceman Sarfraz Nawaz, said the shock was "unbearable" for him.

"I am speaking with deep pain and this shock is becoming unbearable for me," Nawaz said.

"The captain, coach and the entire team should be held accountable," he said.

Nawaz demanded that those responsible for defeat must be "fired".

He said that during the match with Ireland "it seemed that the umpires also wanted that Pakistan should win, but the body language of the team reflected that they wanted to lose."

The Irish victory handed Pakistan their second straight defeat in the competition, following their 54-run loss to hosts West Indies last Tuesday.

The win also provisionally puts Ireland in the lead of Group D, with three points -- one more than West Indies and two ahead of Zimbabwe (both have a match in hand) -- leaving Pakistan at the bottom of the table with no points. 

Brecorder.com


----------



## PakShaheen

Truly a dissapointment


----------



## genmirajborgza786

I AM SAD AND MAD I AM STILL TO RECOVER FROM IT


----------



## genmirajborgza786

any way,s lets try to get over it. bad day agreed but this is what ALLAH had willed & it happened so let,s not lose hope. All praise is for ALLAH in all circumstances. amin


----------



## melb4aust

genmirajborgza786 said:


> I AM SAD AND MAD I AM STILL TO RECOVER FROM IT



I cant recover from this so easily, people r making fun, i have many bangladeshi friends and i also know alot of irrish people too. Its not easy to confront any of em right now. You wont believe, how iam hiding myself.


----------



## melb4aust

These morons should get paid on their performances. rather than on monthly salary, a total waste of money...........for the last 4 yrzz or so.


----------



## Introvert

*Imran calls for new leadership​*
Former Pakistan captain Imran Khan has called for a complete overhaul of the national team in the wake of the shock World Cup defeat to Ireland on Saturday that sent them crashing out of the tournament.

"It is time to have new leadership for the Pakistan team, one who can adopt a more aggressive and positive approach," Imran told Reuters on Sunday.

Imran who led Pakistan to the 1992 World Cup title said Pakistan's failed campaign was the result of short-sightedness displayed by the captain, coach and chief selectors in preparing for the World Cup.

The former all-rounder said it was also time to have a new coach who was more innovative and who could properly utilise the immense talent emerging in Pakistan.

The Pakistani nation woke up on Sunday unable to believe that their team, touted as one of the title contenders, was out of the World Cup.

It is the first time that Pakistan has gone out of the World Cup after just two games.

Former players described the defeat to Ireland as a black day for Pakistan cricket and shameful.

POSITIVE CHANGE

Imran who played 88 tests and 175 one-day internationals said the crisis was an opportunity to bring about a positive change.

The Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) has functioned on an ad-hoc basis since 1999 with the country's president directly appointing the chairman of the board.

"This system must change. What qualification does the president have to make such important cricket appointments. We need to run the board constitutionally and professionally," Imran added.

Former captain, Rashid Latif said current skipper Inzamam-ul-Haq and coach Bob Woolmer must resign and meaningful changes be made to the team.

Other former players, including Intikhab Alam, who was the coach of the 1992 World Cup squad, blamed uninspiring captaincy, poor coaching and selections for Pakistan's defeat.

"It is a black day for Pakistan cricket. The team and board management are responsible. We need to start from scratch," Alam said.

Former batsman and coach, Haroon Rasheed said he was surprised at the lack of professionalism and spine displayed by the team against Ireland.

Imran said the constant chopping and changing in the team, the failure to find a reliable opening pair and not to play leg-spinner Danish Kaneria against Ireland contributed to Pakistan's worst ever performance.

The most amazing selection was of Imran Nazir, who had been out of international cricket for six years and was suddenly pushed in for the World Cup, he said.

"It was a big blunder not to play Kaneria as everyone knows weak teams find it most difficult to play leg-spin," Imran said. 
http://www.supercricket.co.za/default.asp?id=208731&des=article&scat=supercricket/worldcup2007


----------



## EagleEyes

> Former Pakistan captain Imran Khan has called for a complete overhaul of the national team in the wake of the shock World Cup defeat to Ireland on Saturday that sent them crashing out of the tournament.
> 
> "It is time to have new leadership for the Pakistan team, one who can adopt a more aggressive and positive approach," Imran told Reuters on Sunday.



TOTALLY AGREED!


----------



## araz

AsSalam oAlaikum.

I have to agree totally with Imran. we have serious issues with the present BCCP setup which is answerable to no one and clearly has no clues about runing the shop. We ought to hold elections and choose a proper cabinet and president who should be made answerable to the public. Equal representation should be given to all the divisions ( not provinces) and a selection committee should be chosen on merit by this council. Players salaries should be based to some extent on their performances, with performing players getting more than the nonperforming ones, as well as have a winning bonus and a loosing deduction

We need to restructure the regional cricket, and hold national championships based on a league system, for an A+B side for 18 and over(only), under 16s. and under12s. Education should be a must for selection at least at the under 12 and 16 as should drug testing and education.18 regional academies should be set up where the players should be taught and deficiencies corrected earlier on.

The pitches should be variable and at least some should be green tops( if not all). A National training and testing Indoor arena should be set up, where we should adapt the most innovative approaches with Pitches in troughs, ability to simulate light, weather, wind and moisture conditions and computerised bowling machines which can simulate the action of any bowler. This will give us the ability to know our adversaries in their environment before we face them.

If after all that we dont win any competition we should forget about cricket and play something else like Ludo.

WaSalam
Araz


----------



## Neo

*A dark day in Pakistan&#8217;s cricket history*

By Kamran Abbasi

KINGSTON (Jamaica), March 18: Pakistan crashed out of the 2007 World Cup with a humiliating performance against the leprechauns of Ireland. Saturday the 17th of March will be remembered as one of the darkest days in the history of Pakistan cricket. It certainly made this Pakistan&#8217;s worst World Cup. The proud history created by cricketing heroes like Imran Khan, Javed Miandad, Wasim Akram and Waqar Younis has been dragged through the mud of Montego Bay.

The cricketing tragedy was dimmed by the human tragedy of the shocking death of Bob Woolmer. Pakistan&#8217;s coach was fundamentally a decent man, who wanted to achieve great success with Pakistan, a team he viewed as brimful of talent. But his inability to stop Pakistan&#8217;s rapid decline over the last year meant he would not have continued beyond this tournament. Even Woolmer&#8217;s expertise in coaching failed to find a solution to Pakistan&#8217;s problems of opening, batting on seaming tracks, and fielding.

Now Inzamam-ul-Haq is under immense pressure to resign. The World Cup made a hero out of Inzamam the boy. It has brought humiliation to Inzamam the captain. There seems little logic to allowing him to continue as captain in either form of the game, an earth-shattering end to the ambitions of a man who wanted to emulate Imran Khan.

The responsibility for this national disaster does not stop with Inzamam but goes right to the top, taking in the chairman of the Pakistan Cricket Board and its patron.

The deepening gloom of a Jamaican evening and helpful umpiring were not enough to get Pakistan off the hook against an Irish team that showed more spirit than Pakistan have been able to produce all tournament. On St Patrick&#8217;s Day, a national holiday in Ireland, Pakistan followed up their gift to the host nation with another donation to their opponents.

Pakistan&#8217;s bowlers struggled manfully to retrieve another hopeless situation but lacked the killer touch to finish off a team of amateurs. Their cause was not helped by the absence of Danish Kaneria, picked as a match-winner but left out of a do-or-die encounter against batsmen unfamiliar with legspin.

But the crisis had been created by another inept display from Pakistan&#8217;s criticised openers and celebrated middle order. Heightening confusion and lack of a clear strategy have engulfed Pakistan cricket over the last six months, incidentally since the elevation of Dr Nasim Ashraf to board chairman. While top teams like Australia and South Africa have known their ideal one-day combination for many months and only fine-tuned them over recent weeks, Pakistan&#8217;s selection has been haphazard and often devoid of logic. The strategy of the team management has been usurped by the interference of the PCB.

The injury fiasco and doping saga have shown the PCB in the worst possible light and drawn attention to the lack of unified vision among senior members of the cricket board, selectors and team management. Off the field, Pakistan cricket has displayed incompetence. On the field, Pakistan cricket has displayed a lack of guts and a lethargy that was thought impossible among international sportsmen.

Clearly, Inzamam failed to inspire his charges. Inzamam&#8217;s low-key style of captaincy sits uncomfortably with the Pakistani psyche, and his constant passing on of responsibility to the will of Allah has become an embarrassment. What more can be said of a captain who chose to bat at number 5 against an associate member of the ICC when his team required him to lead from the front?

The worst aspect has been that Pakistan have made the same mistakes over and over again. The problem of finding an opening partnership to replace Saeed Anwar and Aamir Sohail remains just that several years after their retirement. Pakistan&#8217;s master batsmen seem unable to cope with conditions that offer the slightest swing and seam. At times of pressure, the batsmen crumble, failing to take responsibility. The team&#8217;s fielding resembles a bunch of geriatrics out for an evening stroll. Even the famous intervention of Jonty Rhodes failed to have an effect, with Inzamam commenting that Rhodes taught the team all the wrong things and left. Those same &#8220;incorrect&#8221; methods look to be working a treat for South Africa, a team full of energy and commitment to self-improvement.

The one outstanding achievement of the Inzamam-Woolmer era is that Pakistan&#8217;s cricket is much more consistent than it ever was. No longer the periods of brilliance punctuated by a flash of recklessness. Consistent failure has become a norm.

Pakistan cricket requires a root and branch reform that sees a new captain, coach, selection committee, chairman of the board and his colleagues, and a new patron. Merit must replace nepotism and favouritism, a proper constitution must replace ad-hocism. These demands are not new. They have been recommended since the slide began in the mid-1990s but they have not been heeded. Now Pakistan finds itself at the bottom of international cricket&#8217;s pecking order.

The politicisation of cricket in Pakistan is a major handicap to its development, and the president&#8217;s personal selection of his pals to the post of the chairman and the media manager of the cricket team have emphasised how flawed the system is. Both the chairman and the media manager have become a laughing stock at home and abroad, and don&#8217;t reflect well on the president&#8217;s ability to choose his lieutenants wisely.

The era of Inzamam has been a contradiction to the Pakistani mindset, a defensive and passive outlook that has sucked the passion out of the team&#8217;s cricket. Pakistan cricket must return to the values that made it great: aggression, passion and fearlessness. And it must start now.

With India on the brink of elimination as well, the giants of Asian cricket are finally about to pay for their arrogance and decadence with four years of wound licking.

http://www.dawn.com/2007/03/19/top15.htm


----------



## parihaka

The one thing you guys don't want to do is throw out the baby with the bathwater. All you need is a strong coach who has the power to properly manage the team, a management team that works for the coach, and leave the players alone. They're the best you've got, just give them the administrative support they need.


----------



## Introvert

Can anyone plsssssssssssssss tell me where I can listen to the live audio commentary of todays Cricket matches?


----------



## Neo

Have you tried the bbc link?
http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/cricket/default.stm


----------



## Introvert

Thanks Neo


----------



## Neo

349 AO in 49.5 overs against Zimbabwe.
Now thats a respectable score.


----------



## melb4aust

Neo said:


> 349 AO in 49.5 overs against Zimbabwe.
> Now thats a respectable score.



Well, people should learn from their mistakes. i recon there wont be any more big lessons than they had during last couple of days. 

Though cricket has lost some great personalities lately, Bob Woolmer as a cricket specialist.

Inzi retirement will also bring a huge downfall in pakistani cricket. Infact he was the man responsible for taking care of cricket in Pakistan for the last 3 years or so after 2003 world cup and held the players with morality except this recent world cup. Well done


----------



## Introvert

self deleted


----------



## EagleEyes

> Kamran Akmal c Taylor b Chigumbura 15 30 26 2 0 57.69
> Imran Nazir c Matsikenyeri b Mpofu 160 201 121 14 8 132.23
> Shoaib Malik c Chibhabha b Williams 21 51 32 2 1 65.62
> Inzamam-ul-Haq c Williams b Mupariwa 37 32 35 2 3 105.71
> Mohammad Yousuf c & b Brent 3 12 10 0 0 30.00
> Younis Khan run out (Mpofu/Taylor) 28 41 31 1 1 90.32
> Shahid Afridi b Brent 16 14 10 1 1 160.00
> Mohammad Sami c Utseya b Brent 5 12 10 0 0 50.00
> Iftikhar Anjum c Matsikenyeri b Chigumbura 32 25 16 2 2 200.00
> Umar Gul b Chigumbura 10 9 6 2 0 166.66
> Danish Kaneria not out 6 9 4 1 0 150.00
> Extras (lb 2, w 12, nb 2) 16
> 
> Total (all out; 49.5 overs; 217 mins) 349



Imran Nazir played real good.


----------



## Goodperson

Kudos to Pakistan for winning against Zimbabwe, This was last match for Inzi a great player.


----------



## Introvert

Sri lanka vs India

any guesses?


----------



## melb4aust

Baazi said:


> Sri lanka vs India
> 
> any guesses?



For sure India!!!
for million reasons


----------



## Regal

Sorry guys but I think its Sri Lanka. It looks like India wants to follow PakistanÃ¢â¬â¢s foot steps.


----------



## Adux

Melb,

India is get *** raped by Sri Lankans, Well deserved..lol
My dream is coming true Pakistan, India and Australia out of the World Cup.lol


----------



## Adux

What I have Understood is that Indian Team is really pentrated by bookies,
I believe Dhoni, Agarkar, Zaheer, Yuvraj are involved, As hard as it maybe I believe Sachin is involved too, and he knows what is happening.


----------



## melb4aust

OMG. I can't believe this!!!

I was wrong before and was wrong here again....


----------



## melb4aust

Adux said:


> What I have Understood is that Indian Team is really pentrated by bookies,
> I believe Dhoni, Agarkar, Zaheer, Yuvraj are involved, As hard as it maybe I believe Sachin is involved too, and he knows what is happening.



Dude, there's something fishy 

Pakistan's defeat, India's defeat, Woolmer's death infact murder and again india's defeat in such manner, are these things link together.


----------



## melb4aust

Adux said:


> Melb,
> 
> India is get *** raped by Sri Lankans, Well deserved..lol
> My dream is coming true Pakistan, India and Australia out of the World Cup.lol



Well, the **** Aussies are still there


----------



## Adux

melb4aust said:


> Dude, there's something fishy
> 
> Pakistan's defeat, India's defeat, Woolmer's death infact murder and again india's defeat in such manner, are these things link together.



Look at Agarkar's dismissal, He swings 3 times wildly for 3 balls, Two times rahul Dravid comes up and tells him not to do it ;twice. He does it again and he gets out, 

Dravid Says No to Yuvraj and he still runs, Dhoni practically kicks the ball and gets an LBW


----------



## Adux

melb4aust said:


> Well, the **** Aussies are still there



They might think they are larger than the game, but atleast they work to make sure their are the champions, unlike our fat players


----------



## Keysersoze

Adux said:


> They might think they are larger than the game, but atleast they work to make sure their are the champions, unlike our fat players



Yeah but bear in mind they don't have the same pressure that cricketers have in the sub-continent. I mean if you fail in Oz you get dropped from the team. Fail in South Asia and they burn your house down...........


----------



## Introvert

Australia vs South Africa

Any guesses??


----------



## Adux

keysersoze said:


> Yeah but bear in mind they don't have the same pressure that cricketers have in the sub-continent. I mean if you fail in Oz you get dropped from the team. Fail in South Asia and they burn your house down...........



But How often do they fail


----------



## Introvert

Australia: 377-6 ( 50.0 overs )
South Africa: Yet to bat


----------



## Cheetah786

One dead as angry India wants Team India, Chappell to go

Stung by the humiliating exit from the World Cup after a sound thrashing by Sri Lanka, cricket-crazy India was engulfed in gloom on Saturday, with angry fans led by Railway Minister Lalu Prasad demanding the sacking of both the national team and its Australian coach Greg Chappell.

"It's shameful to see such underperformance. They all should be sacked and fresh faces must get a chance to play for the country. The top order batsmen have really been playing poor cricket," Lalu Prasad thundered in New Delhi, alleging that the cricketers appeared to be "governed by money".

"Product endorsements and money are governing our players. Even villagers like me can play better than our team," the minister said after giving a lecture on Indian Railways to students of Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT).

Unable to take India's crushing defeat, cricket fan K Raju, 29, a resident of Champapet area in New Delhi, died of heart attack minutes later. Family members said he watched the entire match on television and was depressed over the result.

He had married six months ago and had no history of cardiac problems. His wife Kavita said: "He was very passionate about cricket."

The fury against the players was largely vocal but unanimous all across the country where cricket is a virtual religion. But in some places, people took to the streets hurling abuses and burning effigies of players who were worshipped as national heroes until only a week ago.

From Mumbai, the home of many of India's top cricket stars, to New Delhi, from the Kashmir valley to Kerala, and all the way from Gujarat to Assam, the reaction was: skipper Rahul Dravid and his much-fancied players had let India down, and very badly at that.

For the first time in India's cricketing history, police guards were posted outside the Mumbai house of Sachin Tendulkar fearing angry fans might turn even against one who has been compared to Don Bradman.

"We should disband this team," said KV Bhaskaran, an employee of a private company in New Delhi who sat through the night watching India go down meekly. "I feel ashamed. The whole lot should be kicked out. We need a fresh team."

"Indian players have intruded into our homes through advertisements. They must go back to the ground and work hand," said Ranchi resident Sumit Sen, reflecting a widely shared view that the cricketers seemed to be more keen to become quick millionaires by featuring on TV and print media advertisements.

The fact that the Indian team did not look even fighting fit while taking on Sri Lanka at Port of Spain on Friday and that two of its stars - Sachin Tendulkar and Mahendra Singh Dhoni - got out for ducks upset almost everyone.

Dhoni's hometown Ranchi was tense. The police quickly deployed guards at his house, fearing a repetition of the attack that followed the earlier and equally shameful defeat of India to Bangladesh.

Although there was no violence, hundreds of disappointed and bitter cricket lovers marched through Ranchi's streets shouting "Dhoni Murdabad!" "Team India Murdabad!" One hastily scribbled poster carried by the marchers read: "Cricket has been murdered!"

Similar protests took place in several towns. Posters of players were defaced in Kolkata. In Bhopal, a huge crowd took out a "funeral procession" of Team India. Newspapers featuring players' photographs were torched.

After winning the toss, Dravid put Sri Lanka to bat. The islanders notched up 255. But the Indian batting simply collapsed, barring a few exceptions, bundled out for 185 in 43.3 overs.

"All that this team is good at is appearing in television commercials and making money. We don't want them, we want a team that delivers," said Renni Thomas, a financial consultant in Mumbai. Unwilling to take chances, the authorities beefed up security outside the residences of Sachin Tendulkar and Ajit Agarkar."The team is a national disaster. They do not deserve to continue," Thomas said.

Said a senior executive with an advertising agency, also in Mumbai: "Over Rs 30 billion was riding on the Indian team, and they have done nothing but disappoint fans and corporate houses. With India's exit, corporate India is going to take a severe beating."

Hemant Kale, a third year college student, vented his anger: "It was a simple batting track and Rahul and his boys could not even last the entire 50 overs. It was not only a disaster, but a big shame for the country."

The cricketing fraternity of Kolkata was downcast. The only player they were willing to forgive was local talent Sourav Ganguly, whose removal first from the team and then captaincy has never been forgiven by the city.

"It is a sad day for us, a sad day for Indian cricket," said West Bengal's upcoming cricketer Ranadeb Bose.

Dravid came under severe criticism. "He was never, ever meant to be a captain, and this was proved against Sri Lanka though he himself scored 60. His captaincy is weak," fumed Ramanuj, a teenager. "Chappell was the biggest mistake of Indian cricket and Dravid's weak captaincy completed the rest."

The mood in northern India was much more bitter.

School cricket team coach Devinder Singh was scathing in Chandigarh. "I think the present team is fit only to play Bermuda, Netherlands and Scotland. Let's us have a series with these teams, on Indian pitches," he said sarcastically.

Said Raima Sharma in New Delhi. "Our players just don't have the killing spirit. Look at the body language of the Sri Lankan players. They simply refuse to give up."

Added Ramani, a young cricketer in Guwahati: "Some of the senior players should be shown the door along with Chappell."

"It was pathetic," said Indian cricket board vice president Shashank Manohar in Nagpur. He said players must not be selected any more on the basis of past glory. He said more and more promising youngsters should be selected and given international exposure for two years before including them in the national side.

Bhubaneswar-based lawyer Ramesh Sahani said: "It is time the players are changed. We need new faces."

(Contributions to this story came from F Ahmed, Jaideep Sarin, Sharat Pradhan, Nityanand Shukla, Sujoy Dhar, Syed Zarir Hussain, Probir Pramanik, Anil Sharma, Azera Rehman, Sanu George, Shyam Pandharipande, Jatindra Dash, Mohammed Shafeeq, Prashant K Nanda)
http://www.hindustantimes.in/htcricket/8170_1957361,00160142.htm

http://imageshack.us


----------



## melb4aust

Man this Lalooo Prasad is some thing, 

Forget Politics, did'nt even miss the chance to go at cricketers and the cricket board.


----------



## EagleEyes

Honestly. I am quite happy that India is leaving too, it should save us the bill.


----------



## Adux

South Africa South Africa


----------



## Keysersoze

Baazi said:


> Australia: 377-6 ( 50.0 overs )
> South Africa: Yet to bat



I saw that one.......I think they need to make that pitch a little bigger  It's a tiny place. No wonder the two teams racked up over 600 runs!


----------



## Neo

*Ã¢â¬â¢Go to Hell!Ã¢â¬â¢**: Fans taunt Pakistani cricketers returning from World Cup humiliation*
By Associated Press
Wednesday, March 28, 2007

KARACHI, Pakistan - Jeering fans yelling Ã¢â¬ÂGo to hell!Ã¢â¬Â gave a stormy welcome Wednesday to Pakistani cricketers returning home from their humiliating early exit from the World Cup. 

Four players, including star allrounder Shahid Afridi, landed at Karachi airport and were pilloried for the teamÃ¢â¬â¢s shock loss to Ireland - that was followed a day later by the unsolved murder in Jamaica of coach Bob Woolmer. 

Captain Inzamam-ul-Haq and six other teammates arrived later Wednesday in Lahore, but left through a cargo exit, according to an airport official, dodging dozens of waiting reporters. 

About 200 people who had gathered at the airport taunted Afridi with chants of Ã¢â¬ÂAfridi! Sell lentils!Ã¢â¬Â and Ã¢â¬ÂDeserter, where are you going?Ã¢â¬Â - and marched behind him as dozens of police escorted him to a waiting car. 

Go to hell!Ã¢â¬Â some in the crowd yelled as Afridi, wearing dark sunglasses, got into the car and drove away. The allrounder, one of the most marketable stars in this cricket-crazy nation, made no response to the chants. 

The poor showing of both Pakistan and India at the World Cup has prompted fans to exchange through the Internet photo montages of their cricket stars, recasting them in menial occupations such as fish sellers and chapati bakers. Afridi is pictured as a truck driver - a reference to his tribeÃ¢â¬â¢s heavy involvement in road transportation in Pakistan. 

Vice-captain Younis Khan was given a similarly derisive welcome on his return through Karachi on Monday, and took offense at one fan shouting that he should ride around the city on a donkey. More players were expected to arrive back in Pakistan later Wednesday. 

Afridi returned on a flight with leg-spinner Danish Kaneria, fast bowler Mohammed Sami and wicketkeeper Kamran Akmal. 

Akmal was waiting inside the airport to catch a connecting flight, but the crowd chanted Ã¢â¬ÂShame! shame!Ã¢â¬Â as Kaneria emerged, so police took him back inside. He and Sami were later spirited away from the airport through another exit. 

Pakistan, which won the World Cup in 1992, suffered the worst upset in the tournamentÃ¢â¬â¢s 32-year history, when on March 17 they lost by three wickets to Ireland, a side of part-timers. That defeat sent Pakistan crashing out of the competition. 

Speaking to an Associated Press reporter inside the airport terminal, Afridi and Akmal revealed their dismay at the loss, compounded by WoolmerÃ¢â¬â¢s death a day later. 

Ã¢â¬ÂWe were very disturbed after losing in the World Cup and after the death of Bob Woolmer the next day we suffered mental tension,Ã¢â¬Â Akmal said. Ã¢â¬ÂPray for us.Ã¢â¬Â 

Ã¢â¬ÂIt was a difficult time but God helped us endure it,Ã¢â¬Â said the usually flamboyant Afridi. Ã¢â¬ÂBob WoolmerÃ¢â¬â¢s death gave us a shock. Police asked us questions in that crisis but we were cleared.Ã¢â¬Â 

Ã¢â¬ÂThanks be to God that we have reached our country,Ã¢â¬Â he said. 

Pakistani cricket officials have said the team members have been ruled out as suspects in the strangling death of Woolmer, a former England test player who had coached the side for nearly three years.

However, JamaicaÃ¢â¬â¢s deputy police commissioner Mark Shields told the BBCÃ¢â¬â¢s Radio Five, Ã¢â¬ÂThat is a pretty inaccurate statement because nobody at this stage could be ruled out of the inquiry.Ã¢â¬Â But he added the Pakistani team members had been Ã¢â¬Âcompletely cooperative.Ã¢â¬Â

http://sports.bostonherald.com/otherSports/view.bg?articleid=191345


----------



## Keysersoze

Wow....... Good to see there are plenty of idiots who care more about a game than something important. Oh, like the fact that the coach got murdered......


----------



## Adux

keysersoze said:


> Wow....... Good to see there are plenty of idiots who care more about a game than something important. Oh, like the fact that the coach got murdered......



Rest In Peace Woolmer, 

Good Man he was, thrown into the big bad world of South Asian Cricket, match fixers, players for sale and bookies. Its no place for a nice man


----------



## genmirajborgza786

Inzamam dismisses fixing rumours 

Inzamam has been hurt by the reaction of Pakistan's supporters 
Former Pakistan captain Inzamam-ul-Haq has denied that members of his team may have been involved in match-fixing. 
Inzamam hit back at the team's critics during a news conference in Lahore, which followed their first round exit from the Cricket World Cup. 

Questions have been asked about the manner of their defeats by West Indies and Ireland in the Caribbean. 

"I can assure you that there is no truth at all in such allegations," the 37-year-old commented. 

"The loss to Ireland was the most difficult day of my life. I take all the responsibility." 

Inzamam accused the Pakistan media of "unnecessarily tarnishing" the team's image. 

"No-one knows what the team went through after the loss to Ireland. Players live in fear of what happens if we lose. The media knows only how to attack us and not support us," he said. 

It has been a tough time for me and my family 
(Inzamam-ul-Haq )

The Pakistan Cricket Board has responded to the team's early elimination from the World Cup by suspending the players' central contracts - which will be replaced by performance-based deals for future series and competitions. 

Depsite that, PCB chairman Dr Naseem Ashraf said it was "not the time to panic or overreact" even though people were "angry and disgusted" by the team's results. 

A three-man performance evaluation committee of former Test players Ijaz Ahmed, Salim Altaf and Salahuddin Ahmed has been set up and will report to the board within 30 days. 

Inzamam, meanwhile, is still hoping to continue his international career despite deciding to give up the captaincy. 

Although he has retired from one-day internationals, he wants to continue playing for the team in Test matches, although that will depend on a new selection committee which has yet to be appointed after the previous three-man panel resigned. 

"I took the decision to retire from one-dayers before the World Cup. One-day cricket has become a very fast game. I am only human," he explained. 


Ashraf was persuaded to stay in post by the national president 

"All I wish is that my Test career ends on a hapiier note than my one-day career." 

Younis Khan is favourite to take over but Ashraf ruled out a "hasty decision". 

During the news conference, reporters were prevented from asking questions about the death of coach Bob Woolmer, who was murdered in his hotel room only hours after the match against Ireland. 

Ashraf said they would probably look for a replacement from within Pakistan, but continued: "It will take some time to find a suitable man. We don't want to rush into things and regret it later." 

Pakistan is to send two senior police investigators to Jamaica on Monday with a view to them helping in the hunt for Woolmer's killer. 

"If we can't assist, the investigators will remain there as observers," Ashraf added. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/cricket/other_international/pakistan/6513207.stm


----------



## araz

AsSalam oAlaikum.
Guys, just like all armchair generals, we now ought to be thinking about what to do for the future of the game.We cant change the past ,which was humiliating. However, lets look at it objectively.We never really stood a chance. Minus two top bowlers and a supect batting lineup which with the exception of Younus, fires on one cylinder(that too backwards) whenever there is a hint of green on the pitch.Lets look at what we have gained from the South African tour and the World cup. 
Regarding the openers, we have a chronic problem. Constant chopping and changing has meant we do not have a reliable pair. In fact looking back, with the exception of Aamir Sohail/Rameez and Sohail and Saeed Anwar, we have to go as far back as Mohsin and then Hanif to think of a good opener. I dont know why, they havent tried Yasser Hameed and Hafeez as openers. that to me seems the best hope in the immediate future.
One down position seems to be Younus,s forte. Although one can talk all day about whether he should be so aggressive right from the word go, or even pull him further down and induct another opener in the one down position, should be discussed.
No 4,5,and 6.Yousuf is a class act and will last a few years yet. We can try Asim Kamal or look for a replacement for Inzimam.To be honest I dont know but feel that there should be an opening to get some new blood in the side.This should be it.
Wicket Keeper. Kamran Akmal clearly is going through a bad patch. Whereas I am sure he will regain his confidence, we need to give somebody else a chance,possibly his understudy.
Spinners. Danesh is a class act, but I feel we should also try Afridi in the role of a specialist spinner. Shoaib malik, once his action is cleared( Iam not certain whether there are still question marks about it)should be a constant member of the team. We also need a Left arm spinner for the right wicket. There is one but I cant remember his name.
Fast Bowlers. Avery contentious issue is whether Shoaib should be retained or not. He is a wicket taker, but is not a team player. His temperament and habits make him an unreliable assett.Should we dispense with him? My heart says No but my mind says Yes.unless there is somebody who can really keep a tight control on him. This I think may be the answer if you are taking the path of mediation. Otherwise, Iam afraid, he has to go. The other issue is Sami. I honestly dont know whether he has any utility or not, he cant control the ball, and inspite of his speed ends up being expensive and wicketless. Is he going on a totally wrong tangent. To be fair, he hasnt performed upto a standard to be in the Pakistani side. Asif ought to be cautioned heavily about this drugs issue and then retained. Ithink he will be the next leader of the pack. In Umer Gul we have found a really fine and young bowler with plenty of potential to develop further. I havent seen enough of Yasser Arafat to say much about him. Razzaq is a good utility bowler and his batting prowess is an assett. Rana, in my opinion needs another rest and then re evaluation.I think sadly that we may well have seen the best from him. Rao Iftikhar again I dont know much about . But what little I saw of him, impressed me.i dont know what other talent there is out there and we should be looking to further enlarge this pool.
This is my immature evaluation of the team pool .Please feel free to add in your advice/ suggestion. I would be honoured if this was made a separate thread titled Suggestions for a future pakistani team.


----------



## Introvert

*Sri Lanka Innings*
235 all out (50.0 overs)
*England Innings*
233 for 8 (50.0 overs)


----------



## Zeeshan S.

*Pakistan should abolish coaching role: Ramiz*

GEORGETOWN: Former Pakistan Cricket Board chief executive Rameez Raja said Pakistan should consider operating without a coach following the death of Bob Woolmer. Raja, who had convinced Woolmer to take up the coaching assignment with Pakistan in 2004, believes more control should be given to the team&#8217;s captain. &#8220;The PCB should take their time and think about not having a coach,&#8221; former Pakistan captain Raja told Reuters.

&#8220;There can be confusion about who is in charge with a coach there, so I say give the captain all the authority. They need to put a strong system in place, manage things well and give the reins to a solid captain and make him more responsible.&#8221; Woolmer, 58, was found unconscious in his hotel room on March 18 the day after his team were eliminated from the World Cup following a shock defeat by Ireland. He was pronounced dead in hospital later that day. Jamaican police are treating the death as murder. With Inzamamul Haq also relinquishing the Test and one-day captaincy following Pakistan&#8217;s poor showing, Raja believes that the time is right to made radical decisions which could change the fortunes of the team. &#8220;We&#8217;ve tried various coaches and though they are important, if they were that important the lesser teams would be able to match the better teams in world cricket,&#8221; he said. 

Stall development: &#8220;Coaches can also retard the thinking of cricketers, especially of a captain because he&#8217;s being fed things from his coach all the time. This can stall the development of cricketers or captains.&#8221; Raja feels vice-captain Younis Khan should be appointed as the new skipper and also given charge of all team matters, aided by a low-profile assistant coach to organise things like nets. He feels his ideas will resolve the issue of finding an adequate replacement for Woolmer. Pakistan under-19 coach Aaqib Javed and cricket academy head Mudassar Nazar have both been suggested as candidates but Raja did not back them as candidates. 

&#8220;As far as their cricket abilities go I have no issues but as man management skills are concerned I have an issue or two. I don&#8217;t know if they are ready yet in terms of man management,&#8221; he said. &#8220;From past experience we&#8217;ve tried Pakistani coaches and it&#8217;s still a young art at that level. That is why Bob Woolmer was so crucial to this team. He knew man-management and would look at the positives out of a defeat. &#8220;If they make Younis Khan captain it would improve the team. He may come over as mercurial and temperamental but if they appoint him long term I&#8217;m sure he will be able to work out his negativities.&#8221; reuters

http://www.dailytimes.com.pk/default.asp?page=2007\04\05\story_5-4-2007_pg2_2


----------



## Zeeshan S.

Thu Apr 5, 2007 
*Former Pakistan captain blames senior players for early exit *

Former Pakistan captain Inzamam ul haq blamed the team's first-round exit from the World Cup on the poor performances of the senior players when he appeared in front of a committee appointed by the Pakistan Cricket Board to evaluate the World Cup debacle. 
Inzamam said poor batting had led to their early elimination although the bowlers did their best.

He also stressed that the standard of domestic cricket needs to be improved if Pakistan are to regain their stature in world cricket.

The committee will question other players, team officials, journalists and board administrators before submitting its findings in a month's time.

http://www.radiojamaica.com/news/story.php?category=3&story=34582


----------



## Spring Onion

Bangladesh beat South Africa By 67 Runs wow wow wow 

 hmmmm now who says they are weak 
good show Bangadeshi borthers


----------



## Moin91

Bangladesh beats Southafrica a big upset


----------



## Janbaz

General.Moin said:


> Bangladesh beats Southafrica a big upset



My neighbour is Bengali, he is a jolly fellow!


----------



## melb4aust

Janbaz said:


> My neighbour is Bengali, he is a jolly fellow!



Huh!!! Mine one gave me the Party yesterday 

He was screaming with joy Poor fellow


----------



## Introvert

*Performance-based pay​*Pakistan has decided to issue a new performance-based central contract system for its cricketers.

Ashraf said the new central contracts would be issued after much deliberation because the ad-hoc committee members felt that the time had come to reward the players according to their performances.
Ã¢â¬ÅIt is a simple formula Ã¢â¬â a player is guaranteed good financial returns if he performs. It is going to be a performance-based contract now,Ã¢â¬Â he said. Ashraf said the ad-hoc committee had decided to scrutinise all candidates carefully before announcing the captain, coach and fielding coach of the national team. Ã¢â¬ÅWe will not act in haste,Ã¢â¬Â he added. Sources said Younis Khan, Shoaib Malik and Salman Butt were under consideration for the captaincy after Inzamam announced his retirement from ODIs.


----------



## Introvert

*Pakistan unveils new cricket captain*​
Pakistan middle order batsman Shoaib Malik has been named new captain of the national cricket team.

Chairman Pakistan Cricket Board Nasim Ashraf Thursday addressing a press conference in Lahore said Shoaib is the best choice for Pakistan team&#8217;s captaincy. He will remain captain till the year&#8217;s end.

PCB chief also named Talat Ali as team manager for tenure of two years.

He said the selection committee would have full powers to select the final playing eleven.
http://www.geo.tv/geonews/details.asp?id=4919&param=4


----------



## melb4aust

Baazi said:


> *Shoaib Malik named new Pakistan cricket*​
> Pakistan middle order batsman Shoaib Malik has been named new captain of the national cricket team.
> 
> Chairman Pakistan Cricket Board Nasim Ashraf Thursday addressing a press conference in Lahore said Shoaib is the best choice for Pakistan teamâs captaincy. He will remain captain till the yearâs end.
> 
> PCB chief also named Talat Ali as team manager for tenure of two years.
> 
> He said the selection committee would have full powers to select the final playing eleven.
> http://www.geo.tv/geonews/details.asp?id=4919&param=4




What is cricket...any way


----------



## Introvert

self deleted


----------



## Adux

melb4aust said:


> What is cricket...any way



and again MAN U....................

Heck there is the world cup happening, and nobody in India is even talking about it................................lol


----------



## melb4aust

Adux said:


> and again MAN U....................
> 
> Heck there is the world cup happening, and nobody in India is even talking about it................................lol




Chelsea man...chelsea..... 

Like i said what kindaa world cup......ru talking about the cricket game died.... few weeks ago.


----------



## Neo

*Pakistan told to shape up after World Cup flop*

by Shahid Hashmi 
Fri May 11, 2007

LAHORE, Pakistan (AFP) - The Pakistan Cricket Board Friday ordered the new-look team to get fit and develop a "work ethic" as they bid to recover from their World Cup disaster. 

Chairman Nasim Ashraf said the players must behave appropriately and would face contract problems if they did not make fitness gains every month.

"Each of you must behave like professionals and ambassadors of the country," Ashraf told the team during a meeting.

"The PCB will closely monitor the fitness of all the players and expect an improvement on every player on a month-to-month basis," he added.

"The fitness of players will be a major area in monitoring players' central contracts," said Ashraf of the yearly contracts, which will now be performance based.

The 1992 champions looked sloppy and out of touch as they were ousted in the first round of the March-April World Cup following defeats to the West Indies and minnows Ireland.

Their coach Bob Woolmer was also found dead at the team hotel in Jamaica the day after the Ireland defeat. Jamaican police say he was murdered although the investigation has made little headway.

"We all have had learned lessons from the World Cup and now it's time to put them behind us and make a new start," Ashraf said.

"The fame, wealth and standing of players are because they play for their country," he added. "The PCB and its management are developing a new culture and work ethics and players are part of this."

The humiliating exit forced burly skipper Inzamam-ul-Haq to quit one-day cricket and, after vice-captain Younis Khan declined to take the post, the PCB was left to appoint young Shoaib Malik as new captain.

Ashraf, whose resignation following the Cup debacle was rejected by Pakistan President Pervez Musharraf -- also the patron of the PCB -- added that he expected more from the team's senior members.

"The senior players need to play their role in building up the youngsters and must wholly support the new captain Malik," said Ashraf.

Malik was assured of support by seniors like batsman Mohammad Yousuf and all-rounders Shahid Afridi and Abdul Razzaq during the meeting.

The PCB chief said Pakistan's fielding, another weak area, must be improved.

"There will be great emphasis on fielding and we must admit that it is not satisfactory. It is up to each player to personally improve fielding which also depends on physical fitness," Ashraf said.

Pakistan are due to take part in a three-match one-day series against Sri Lanka in Abu Dhabi in which matches are scheduled for May 18, 20 and 22.

Younis and leg-spinner Danish Kaneria are not available for the series, while fast bowler Shoaib Akhtar was still recovering from a knee injury.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20070511/wl_sthasia_afp/cricketpaksriashraf_070511145436


----------



## Neo

*Asia Cup in Pakistan next year *
May 11, 2007

The next edition of the Asia Cup would be held in Pakistan from April 17 to May 3 next year. The tournament was originally scheduled to be held last year, but had to be postponed due to a packed international schedule. "We could not hold the Cup in 2006 as the international calendar was packed. None of the Test playing teams had the time to squeeze in the tourney," Asian Cricket Council Chief Executive Ashraful Huq told PTI. The top ACC official also said the 2010 Asian Games in Guangzhou, China, would feature Twenty20 cricket. There would be eight teams, the four Test playing nations India, Pakistan, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka - as also four qualifiers from the continent. Huq said, the ACC was giving top priority to inducting China into its fold. The move has been afoot for quite a few years now since Jagmohan Dalmiya's reign as ACC chief. "The biggest job at hand is to get China to play cricket," he said. 

http://www.indiadaily.com/breaking_news/89481.asp


----------



## Flintlock

Kirsten to coach India
Sapa-AFP Published:Nov 28, 2007

Former South Africa batsman Gary Kirsten will take over as new Indian cricket coach next week, a top cricket board official told AFP yesterday.

Kirsten will join the team on December 3, just two weeks before India leave for Australia to play four Tests and a triangular one-day series also featuring SriLanka.

&#8220;We have decided to appoint Kirsten as the coach. A formal announcement will be made in Kolkata,&#8221; the official said.

The team will take on Pakistan in the second Test in Kolkata on Friday. Kirsten quit international cricket in 2004 after scoring 7289 runs in 101 Tests. Greg Chappell resigned as Indian coach this year after the World Cup.


----------



## aryan2007

Stealth Assassin said:


> Kirsten to coach India
> Sapa-AFP Published:Nov 28, 2007
> 
> Former South Africa batsman Gary Kirsten will take over as new Indian cricket coach next week, a top cricket board official told AFP yesterday.
> 
> Kirsten will join the team on December 3, just two weeks before India leave for Australia to play four Tests and a triangular one-day series also featuring SriLanka.
> 
> &#8220;We have decided to appoint Kirsten as the coach. A formal announcement will be made in Kolkata,&#8221; the official said.
> 
> The team will take on Pakistan in the second Test in Kolkata on Friday. Kirsten quit international cricket in 2004 after scoring 7289 runs in 101 Tests. Greg Chappell resigned as Indian coach this year after the World Cup.



He is a great cricketer.. I dunno how good a coach will he be?? 
I personally would like to see Dave Whatmore as a coach.. he is a genius..


----------



## EagleEyes

Oh the good old Gary.

JpmopzVbtMY[/media] - Shoaib Akhtar vs. Gary Kirsten


----------



## EagleEyes

28Overs*6Balls = 168Balls + 62Runs = 230 Runs < 370+ = Draw = India 1-0 = India wins

Thank you come again


----------



## Moin91

*Cricket Australia wants to introduce day-night Test matches*

Friday, December 14, 2007
SYDNEY: Cricket Australia says the sport could attract a four-fold increase in television ratings by introducing day-night Test matches within the next decade. CA chief executive James Sutherland confirmed Thursday reports that his organisation was preparing to defy 130 years of tradition by trialling day-night Tests.

The Australian newspaper reported that CA officials were examining the concept of scheduling games from 2pm-9pm or 3pm-10pm rather than the traditional 11am-6pm. Cricket officials claim the move would allow more people to watch at grounds and on television.

Sutherland said CA wanted to trial a day-night Test, although he could not be more specific than saying at some stage over the next decade. The news has met with widespread criticism from fans on talkback radio and newspaper blogging sites.

Australian captain Ricky Ponting is also no fan of the idea because of concerns over the visibility of the ball. Ponting said batsmen would have problems seeing a white ball which often gets discoloured during 50-over innings in limited overs matches.

Ponting, a self-confessed traditionalist, said he and other world captains had often expressed concerns about day-night Tests because of the difficulties batting under lights. The ball would be one of the biggest issues, I was talking to a few of the (Australian) guys last night about it, he said.

Every captains meeting Ive sat in for the past four or five years, captains have been really concerned about playing Tests under lights when the light starts to fade and were talking now about playing the majority of a days play under lights.

Sutherland said the reasoning behind CAs considerations was to make Test cricket contemporary and accessible, and forecast the move would cause a boom in television ratings. Perhaps we can do some of that analysis just by looking at our TV ratings for Test cricket versus the one-day matches and the second half of one-day matches, which are in the evening, he said.

My anecdotal suggestions there would be audiences something like four times what they currently are for Test cricket, he added. Although Test cricket under lights would be a major break with the games history, Sutherland said it was incredibly important to preserve the longer forms traditions.

However, he could not rule out players donning coloured clothing and using a white ball in a Test, although he was opposed to the idea of players wearing microphones like they do in Twenty20 matches played here.

Sutherland denied Test cricket needed rescuing amid the Twenty20 spectator boom, as the traditional longer form of the game was in fantastic shape. It just needed to be taken to more people, he said. The concept were throwing round is designed to ensure the game can reach the biggest possible audience, Sutherland said.

Day-night Test matches would also be better for viewers in other countries, especially on the subcontinent, and would allow more fans to attend matches, after work and on weekdays, he said.

Critics argue it is unfair to subject teams to an uneven playing field if they had to bat at night on dewy wickets against white balls that become dirty easily, while crowd problems could also be exacerbated given the longer drinking hours.

Sutherland said CA would seek feedback from its players, but was confident the International Cricket Council would support the concept given the boost day-night Tests could prompt in ratings and attendances. 


Cricket Australia wants to introduce day-night Test matches


----------



## EagleEyes

I like that.

That would mean One-Day and then skip a day, then repeat one more time.


----------



## Introvert

*Australia tour will not move to neutral venue - PCB*
December 18, 2007

The Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) has made it clear that the home series against Australia will not be shifted to a neutral venue if the tourists decide against visiting Pakistan due to safety concerns. The tour is scheduled for March-April 2008 and includes three Tests, five ODIs and a Twenty20. 

"We are confident that the Australians will come and play here according to schedule," Shafqat Naghmi, PCB's chief operating officer, told the News. "Either the series will be played in Pakistan or cancelled but there will be no neutral venue." 

Australia's previous tour of Pakistan in 2002-03 was shifted to Colombo and Sharjah due to security issues. Naghmi said that such a move will not be repeated, adding that Pakistan will provide foolproof security to the Australians. Even with that assurance, the Australian board will send a security delegation for a brief visit prior to the tour. Only after that is a final decision likely to be made. 

Following months of political turmoil in Pakistan, Darren Lehmann, the Australian Cricketers' Association (ACA) president, said recently that the tour would go ahead only if the security reports deem the country safe. "Security is paramount," Lehmann said. "If there's any risk at all the tour might not go ahead, but I'm not saying it won't, it still could. If security say it's fine, we will be going. The players will be guided. [The ACA] are right behind the whole process that's in place. We go and pre-visit." 

According to the ICC's Future Tour Programme (FTP), Pakistan are to pay a return visit to Australia in December 2008. "We believe that the Australians will not be at any risk in Pakistan," Naghmi said. "The Australian delegation will come here in January after the general elections and we are confident that they would agree to send their team for the series." The itinerary will be finalised following the security visit. 

Cricinfo - Australia tour will not move to neutral venue - PCB


----------



## Plasma

^^Nice to see the PCB show some spine. No need to bend for these pampered cricketers.


----------



## roadrunner

So did Harbhajan call Symonds a monkey or not + if he did, is it justified if it were in retaliation for something Symonds said ?


----------



## Proud to be Pakistani

*Clarke spins Aussies to thrilling 16th straight Test win​*
(AFP)
6 January 2008 

SYDNEY - Part-time spinner Michael Clarke claimed three wickets in five balls of the penultimate over to clinch Australia a dramatic 122-run second Test victory against India and a record-equalling 16th straight Test win here on Sunday.


India had looked to be hanging on for a determined draw, with skipper Anil Kumble leading the way with an unbeaten 45.

But he could only watch from the other end as the last three wickets tumbled in the second-last over to hand Australia an astonishing victory.

Clarke, with his left-arm leg-spinners, claimed 3 for 5 off 11 balls to get Australia home and they will now shoot for a world record 17th straight win in the third Perth Test on January 16-20.

While Clarke may have won Australia a thrilling Test, all-rounder Andrew Symonds was judged man-of-the-match with his unbeaten 162 and 61 and 3-51 in the second innings.

The Australian team fought to the end and ringed the remaining Indian batsmen with six fielders to get a breakthrough after Kumble and Harbhajan Singh looked likely to bat out for the draw.

Clarke removed Harbhajan for seven with his first delivery, had R.P. Singh leg before wicket on the next ball, and then wrapped up an exciting win when Mike Hussey caught last man Ishant Sharma with the fifth ball.

Kumble remained unbeaten but his effort was scuppered at the death.

The Australians retained the Border-Gavaskar Trophy as holders with a 2-0 lead after a thumping 337-run win in last weeks first Melbourne Test.

Pontings team have been undefeated in Tests since beating South Africa by 184 runs at this ground two years ago.

The existing record was set under Pontings predecessor, Steve Waugh, from October 1999 to February 2001.

India led by 69 runs on the first innings after centuries by Sachin Tendulkar (154 not out) and V.V.S. Laxman (109), but the Australians finished the stronger over the last two days of the Test to seize victory.

Symonds broke through with two wickets in four balls to put India on the slide after tea.

Rahul Dravid was the victim of a contentious decision by umpire Steve Bucknor who gave him out caught behind even though television replays showed the ball missing Dravids bat.

Dravid, who had resisted for almost two and a half hours and 103 balls for 38, looked incredulous at Bucknor as he left the pitch.

Yuvraj Singh continued his woeful series with a third-ball duck edging Symonds into Adam Gilchrists gloves in the same over.

Ganguly, who had a let-off on 43 when Michael Clarke fumbled a chest-high chance at slip in Symonds following over, fell in Lees eighth over when he edged to second slip where Clarke took a catch close to the ground.

Ganguly stood his ground but was sent on his way by umpire Mark Benson for 51 off 56 balls.

Stuart Clark set the wheels in motion with the key wickets of V.V.S. Laxman and Sachin Tendulkar before tea.

The seamer got one to nip back and keep low, trapping Laxman leg before wicket for 20 playing back on to his stumps.

Clark struck again with the crucial scalp of Tendulkar in his fifth over for 12.

Tendulkar, who built his SCG average to a stunning 326 runs following his unbeaten 154 in the first innings, tried to get his bat out of the way only to deflect it on to his stumps.

The small SCG crowd cheered and clapped The Little Master all the way off the arena in recognition of his farewell Test at the famous ground.

Opener Wasim Jaffer continued his dismal run of scores in the series with a four-ball duck to Lee in the first over of the innings.

Skipper Ricky Ponting called a halt to Australias second innings at 401 for seven, leaving India with a minimum of 72 overs to go after the runs.

Hussey remained unbeaten on 145 off 259 balls with 16 fours at the time of the declaration for his eighth Test hundred and boosted his average to 84.8 in 20 Tests.

Kumble finished with 4-148 off 40 overs and now has 599 Test wickets, while fellow spinner Harbhajan took 2-92 off 33 overs.

Khaleej Times Online - Clarke spins Aussies to thrilling 16th straight Test win


----------



## Flintlock

^^^Once again, the Indians have managed to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory!!


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Doesn't matter.

The replays are interesting to watch!

Also, it appears that India is having the same problem as Pakistan had in England!

But then let the game go on!


----------



## Tammy

Hello you guys,
This is my first note, since I know enough at least to be able to ask a question. I'm not a soldier, just engaged to a Pakistani several of whose relatives are in Pakistan's forces. 
Baseball introduced night games a long time ago, under powerful lights; we use a white ball, too, that umpires change as soon as it turns too discolored. Fans love night games, since we can go to the ballpark after work. Dodger Stadium (here in Los Angeles) is lovely as the evening comes down, the sky dark blue and the field bright green, the smell of the hills around, etc. I haven't read that batters have trouble seeing a 95 mph pitch at night any more than in daytime; they sometimes have trouble in twilight, but that problem is brief, and of course the same for both teams.
Know almost nothing about cricket but glad to learn,
Tammy


----------



## EagleEyes

roadrunner said:


> So did Harbhajan call Symonds a monkey or not + if he did, is it justified if it were in retaliation for something Symonds said ?



Whats up with the Indians calling Australians monkeys these days?


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Great umpiring!


----------



## Sam Dhanraj

*Racism row: BCCI may call off tour​*NDTV Correspondent 
Monday, January 07, 2008 9:41 PM (Sydney) 


In the face of the ongoing controversy, Team India has cancelled its travel plans to Canberra.

The BCCI has advised the team to stay on in Sydney and not to fly to Canberra for a practice match.

The Board, which held a meeting at the New Delhi residence of President Sharad Pawar, said that the team will stay in Sydney till formalities on Brad Hogg and Bhajji inquiries get over.

The furious, top brass of the BCCI is meeting in Delhi on Tuesday, to discuss how to fight back against the ban on Harbhajan Singh and the bad umpiring in the second India-Australia Test at Sydney.

The cricket board will also officially complain against Australia's Brad Hogg, for insulting Anil Kumble. Bhajji was banned for allegedly calling Andrew Symonds a monkey.

After the meeting, Vice President Rajiv Shukla told reporters the BCCI has officially asked ICC to drop Steve Bucknor as the umpire from the next Test starting from January 16. BCCI's Niranjan Shah spoke to Doug Cowie, Manager of the ICC Umpires Panel in this connection.

Apart from the seriousness of the charge, one of the things the BCCI is very angry about, is that Sachin Tendulkar's word was not accepted by the ICC match referee, while that of three Australian players was, in finding the Indian bowler guilty of the charge.

There are also conflicting reports over whether the two Umpires who stood in the Sydney Test, Steve Bucknor and Mark Benson, will be allowed to officiate in any of the remaining Tests.

The team, meanwhile, will stay on in Sydney on Monday night and will file an appeal against the match referee's decision to ban Harbhajan for three Tests.

The off-spinner will file the appeal as per ICC rules, and the BCCI says it will extend full support to him.

Earlier, Board Vice President said in New Delhi that BCCI will appeal to ICC to withdraw racism charge against Harbhajan. Shukla added that the BCCI considers the ban on Harbhjan Singh as 'unfair' and 'unacceptable'.

Harbhajan has been banned for three Tests for making racial taunts against Andrew Symonds during the second Test between India and Australia.

Match Referee Mike Procter upheld the Australian charge that Harbhajan had racially abused their all-rounder Andrew Symonds.

Procter gave a marathon four-hour hearing to Harbhajan, who denied the charge and was supported by skipper Anil Kumble, Sachin Tendulkar, manager Chetan Chauhan and media manager M V Sridhar during the deliberations.

Procter also heard Symonds, who was backed by Australian captain Ricky Ponting, Adam Gilchrist, Matthew Hayden, Michael Clarke along with team manager Steve Bernard, who attended the hearing to testify against the Indian spinner.

The offence falls under 3.3 of the ICC Code of Conduct which refers to players or team officials "using language or gestures that offends, insults, humiliates, intimidates, threatens, disparages or vilifies another person on the basis of that person's race, religion, gender, colour, descent, or national or ethic origin."

The appeal will be made to the Commissioner of Appeals and pending the appeal, the off-spinner can continue to play.

In accordance to the Code of Conduct, the maximum penalty that could have been imposed for this offence was a ban of four Test matches or eight one-day internationals.

BCCI's Chief Administrative Manager Ratnakar Shetty said it was an "unfortunate" development. "There was no evidence against Harbhajan so I don't know how they could arrive at such a conclusion."

When asked what the Aussies brought to the hearing, which resulted in a verdict in their favour, Shetty said "we are not concerned about what the Australians think."

Harbhajan Singh's mother is also upset with latest controversy and has reacted to the ICC's decision.

"It's not fair at all. My son wasn't the only one wrong and that's why it is not fair at all. They have gone to play there, and the other players should be punished as well if they have made a mistake," said Avtar Kaur, Harbhajan Singh's mother.

The off-spinner vehemently denied saying anything racial during the altercation. (With PTI Inputs)

NDTV.com: Racism row: BCCI may call off tour


----------



## Introvert

* Pakistan to reconsider if Aussies refuse to Visit : Nasim Ashraf*
'Pakistan Times' Sports Desk

LAHORE: The Chairman of Pakistan Cricket Board, Dr. Nasim Ashraf Saturday said that if Australia refuse to visit Pakistan then Pakistan may also reconsider their future tours of Australia.

There experts on terrorism have advised Cricket Australia not to send their team to Pakistan.

Dr Nasim Ashraf told Geo television that the Cricket Australia during a meeting in Dubai gave two proposals to hold the March-April series in Australia or shift this series to any third country but he rejected both proposals.

He ruled out swap of cricket series with Australia or its shifting to a neutral venue, saying Aussies must visit this country as their security fears were groundless.

Dr. Nasim Ashraf said that he has been informed that experts on terrorism in Australia have told them that Pakistan is unsafe and therefore tour should be cancelled.

He said that if Australia refuses to visit this country then Pakistan would also reconsider their future assignments with Australia.

Pakistan has to visit Australia next year.

Nasim Ashraf said that he wants to give an every possible briefing to Australia regarding security.

Pakistan Times | Sports: Pakistan to reconsider if Aussies refuse to Visit : Nasim Ashraf


----------



## ahussains

The Toure must be canceled if Australians are not Comming ... no Nutral Venus


----------



## su-47

india beat australi yesterday. i watched the whole match, but it was not very satisfying. even after dismissing them for a paltry 159, we couldnt beat them convincingly. it took us 46 overs and cost 5 wickets. i wish for once we could thrash australia the way they thrashed us in the T20


----------



## Introvert

*Pakistan mull ODIs with India if Australia pull out*

February 15, 2008

Pakistan are considering inviting India for a quickfire series of ODIs if, as is becoming increasingly likely, Australia pull out of their scheduled tour in March-April. 

Doubts about whether Australia will come for their first tour in nearly a decade have increased day-by-day over the last week, the latest coming from Ricky Ponting, the Australian captain. 

The Pakistan board has all along insisted its priority is to get Australia to come to visit, but has privately admitted they are working on alternative options, which include inviting another country over. 

And a well-placed source revealed to Cricinfo that informal talks had been held with the BCCI about a series of ODIs in Pakistan in case Australia don't come. 

"There have been informal discussions with the BCCI but nothing has been firmed up. Things will become clearer in a day or so," the source said. "The first priority is still to get Australia to come over but if they don't come, options have to be and are being examined." 

Two PCB officials, including the chief operating officer Shafqat Naghmi are currently touring India, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh for bilateral board talks regarding scheduling ahead of an ICC meeting to devise the Future Tours Programme (FTP) till 2013. The ostensible purpose of the mission is to fill the gaps in Pakistan's schedule in the current FTP. 

The current Pakistan administration is said to be unhappy over their predecessor's work on the last FTP, which has left Pakistan with a number of gaps in their cricketing calendar. "Pakistan played half the number of Tests that Australia did according to that FTP and that is something that needs to be rectified," the source said. But as a result of Australia's hesitancy, the trip has become an opportunity for Pakistan to try and arrange an alternative contest with countries who are free in March-April. 

Both boards, however, are officially denying the development. India, as ever, is hemmed in by a hectic schedule. Between their return from Australia and the first Test against South Africa, an ODI series, even just across the border, seems unlikely. "It's not possible," a senior BCCI official told Cricinfo. "The Indian team returns from Australia on March 8 and the first Test against South Africa starts in Chennai on March 26. Where is the time?" 

Ahsan Malik, the PCB spokesman, explained the board's focus was on getting Australia over. "This is an official trip with regards to the FTP till 2013. They wanted to meet boards and have a pre-scheduling round of meetings with them. Our full concentration is on playing Australia." 

Cricinfo - Pakistan mull ODIs with India if Australia pull out


----------



## araz

here he goes again. I think he has realized that he is a force no more and wants to have an upper hand by saying he opted out rather than being not called again. What a waste



Shoaib opts out of Pentangular Cup

By Mohammad Yaqoob

LAHORE, Feb 14: Speedster Shoaib Akhtar on Thursday said he may not play any more matches in the ongoing Pentangular Cup due to personal reasons.

&#8221;I am busy in my sister&#8217;s wedding, therefore, at the moment I am not available for any more matches and not sure if I will be free for the last match of the Cup also,&#8221; said Shoaib who is once again at the loggerheads with Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) over a number of issues.The Rawalpindi player led the Federal Areas outfit in the opening match of the Pentangular Cup against Punjab which ended in a draw at Gaddafi Stadium on Wednesday.

The next round is to start from Feb 22 after the general elections in the country on Feb 18.

PCB had already served a notice on Shoaib, asking him to explain his position for criticising the board in the press last week. Shoaib, however, has declined to give any reply to the notice, saying he is no more a PCB-contracted player and is not bound by the rules of the board.

Shoaib, who sent down 18 overs in the match in short spells, also dubbed the Pentangular Cup as a B-grade tournament, alleging the rejected kookaburra balls were being used and that had caused injuries to two bowlers - Wahab Riaz and Mohammad Khalil &#8211; this week.

Shoaib himself remained wicketless on a pitch where nearly 1400 runs were scored in four days and almost all bowlers faced the wrath of the batsmen who plundered four centuries and six half-centuries.

Shoaib had also complained of poor facilities for players in the match.


www.dawn.com


----------



## Energon

I don't think Shoaib really cares at this point. He has a fairly prosperous financial career ahead of him with Indian league cricket. He will most probably bank on that and use this new found liberty to thumb his nose at the PCB every chance he gets.


----------



## EagleEyes

^He loves Pakistan too much. No matter how much PCB irritates him, he will continue to play for Pakistan. However, i do think that he needs to get really fit. Which will of course comes with the communication with PCB, which he obviously lacks.


----------



## Energon

WebMaster said:


> ^He loves Pakistan too much. No matter how much PCB irritates him, he will continue to play for Pakistan. However, i do think that he needs to get really fit. Which will of course comes with the communication with PCB, which he obviously lacks.



hmmm... I dunno, he may love Pakistan a lot, but his relationship with the PCB is way beyond mere irritation. The way he talked trash about the current domestic series was just totally out of line. I don't know what the future holds for him, but up until now the PCB didnt' have other fast bowling options and had to keep going back to Shoaib. But if Gul and Asif were ever to remain fit at the same time, it would mean a fare de well for Shoaib.


----------



## EagleEyes

What Shoaib said about the current Pentangular Cup is nothing wrong. Pakistani pitches are totally flat, which makes the bowlers almost useless. Its time that PCB makes up new pitches which are good for both bowlers and batsmans. Its time that batsmans should step up to feel the reality of bowler favoring pitches.


----------



## Energon

WebMaster said:


> What Shoaib said about the current Pentangular Cup is nothing wrong. Pakistani pitches are totally flat, which makes the bowlers almost useless. Its time that PCB makes up new pitches which are good for both bowlers and batsmans. Its time that batsmans should step up to feel the reality of bowler favoring pitches.


He can certainly have his opinions. However it's the way he went about doing this that was completely wrong and incorrigible. Pakistan's internal cricket system is extremely short of funds for a variety of reasons which in turn has resulted in less than stellar facilities. But what has Shoaib (a man who has made a lot of money playing for Pakistan under the blessings of the PCB) done to alleviate the situation? He could have lodged a formal complaint along with other players questioning the quality of the pitch or the balls, but no, he just said forget this, I'm going home. Had he taken an active interest and promoted the tournament by playing and attracting more viewers and interest, maybe there would have been more funds available the next time around. Obviously he is not bothered enough to show any gratitude for a system that like it or not has given him the ability to become an international sports star.


----------



## araz

Energon said:


> hmmm... I dunno, he may love Pakistan a lot, but his relationship with the PCB is way beyond mere irritation. The way he talked trash about the current domestic series was just totally out of line. I don't know what the future holds for him, but up until now the PCB didnt' have other fast bowling options and had to keep going back to Shoaib. But if Gul and Asif were ever to remain fit at the same time, it would mean a fare de well for Shoaib.



Insha Allah They will both be well soon. They have problems which are manageable. Ithink Shoaib has had his days. Ithink he is slowing down and not looking after himself. This is a problem that he will either resolve or not. If he cant ,then tough luck , there are others to take over the role.
Regards
Araz


----------



## mujahideen

Will India's cricket league work? 

_By Prachi Pinglay 
BBC News, Mumbai _ 

The upcoming Indian Premier League cricket tournament is a heady cocktail of sports and commerce on a level that has never been attempted in the game before. 

The multi-million pound, International Cricket Council-sanctioned Twenty20 tournament will feature eight city franchises - Mumbai, Delhi, Kolkata, Bangalore, Jaipur, Chennai, Chandigarh and Hyderabad - playing a total of 59 matches, beginning next month. 

It is a gravy train without parallel - cricketers have been bid for and sold at whopping prices, and the Indian cricket board has already earned over £800m selling TV rights and team franchises for the tournament. 

India one-day skipper Mahendra Dhoni attracted the highest price at the auction last week, bought for $1.5m (£770,095) by Chennai, while Australia's Andrew Symonds went to Hyderabad for $1.35m (£694,180). 

The rich and powerful from Bollywood and some of India's biggest companies have dug deep into their pockets to bid for 78 stars. 

But many cricketers, fans and experts of the game are sceptical about the tournament whipping up good fan loyalty. 

*Fan loyalty *

They say the city-based club format of the tournament where one mixed nationality team plays the other and players are "bought and sold" will take time to grow roots. 

One of them is cricket historian Boria Majumdar. 

"One cardinal point about cricket craze in India is nationalism," he said. "Now you have to create fan loyalties based on cities. Do you identify with players or do you identify with cities when supporting a team?" 

But advertising guru Alyque Padamsee says this will not stop the tournament becoming a success - he reminds critics that cricket in India began with a communal tournament called the Pentagular series. 

"Public memory is short. In the Pentagular, Hindus, Muslims, Sikhs, Parsis, Christians and the rest played league matches. When I was a kid I used to listen to these matches. They were hugely popular," said Padamsee, who was born in Mumbai. 

"I want to see Mumbai thrash Delhi in the new league. I would watch it. People will support city teams." 

The other big question is will players take the tournament seriously enough? 

*'Illicit liquor' *

Majumdar says the tournament will fail if players treat it merely like a commercial spectacle. 

"The entertainment will last a few days. Cricket fans in India are not fools. They will not come unless there is serious cricket." 

Veteran cricketer Nari Contractor believes IPL will be good for cricket. 

"Youngsters will get a chance to play with international players and learn from them," he said, adding that even being with senior players, sharing the same dressing room, teaches a lot to inexperienced players. 

Every time cricket has gone the popular way, there have been objections from purists." 

Some feel that the "camaraderie" among players may be affected with all the hype about the kind of money they are being offered to play. 

It is another thing that most agree that the 20-over format of the game is not exactly champagne cricket. 

Historian Ram Guha wryly likens Twenty20 cricket to "illicit liquor". Contractor says the format is "bad for technique" of batsmen. And Majumdar points out that "all the Twenty20 stars have failed in Test matches". 

In the end, everybody agrees that the players - and not necessarily cricket - will benefit most from the tournament. 

"IPL is good for players. They can make money. I have nothing against players making money, they have short careers," says former cricketer Mohinder Amarnath. 

"It won't boost domestic cricket. It is more like a business and entertainment venture".


----------



## mujahideen

Olympics - India looks at sporting life beyond cricket

_By Sanjay Rajan_

*MUMBAI, India* (_Reuters_) - Cricket is not the only sport in India -- that is the message that Olympic officials in the country of 1.1 billion people are trying to get across.

Cricket became a national obsession following India's surprise victory in the 1983 World Cup while interest in other sports dwindled for lack of success in the international arena.

India has the largest global television cricket audience but, with the world's fastest growing major economy after China, is attracting interest from other spectator sports keen to tap into the market, including soccer, Formula One and golf.

Indian Olympic Association president Suresh Kalmadi believes the time has come for India to move on from being a one-sport country and expects the Commonwealth Games in New Delhi in two years' time to be the catalyst for the change.

The 2010 Games will be the first major, multi-discipline event that India has hosted since the Asian Games in 1982.

"This is a great incentive to promote Olympic sports in the country," Kalmadi said. "We want to change (corporate) mindset through the Commonwealth Games.

"Unfortunately (funding from) the industry all goes to cricket. If they get one gold medal for the country, the kind of mileage the company will get will be considerably more than what they get in cricket.

"Hopefully then the private sector will come in a big way to support Olympic sports in the future."


*HOCKEY DECLINE*

Kalmadi said money was the key to improving India's dismal showing at Olympic Games since the decline of the national hockey team in the 1980s, due in part to a switch to artificial turf which favoured power, speed and accuracy rather than deft stick-work.

This year, the eight-times Olympic hockey champions are in danger of missing the Games for the first time and need to win a qualifying tournament in Chile, which starts on Saturday, to get a ticket to Beijing.

Despite being the world's second most populous nation, India has won only four individual medals in Olympic history -- or six according to some record books.

Before a 1952 wrestling bronze, tennis bronze in 1996, weightlifting bronze in 2000 and a shooting silver four years ago, Norman Pritchard won two silvers on the athletics track in 1900.

Pritchard, born in Calcutta of English parents, is listed by the International Olympic Committee (IOC) as Indian but by many record books as English. His feat came 28 years before India officially competed in the Olympics.

Whichever way Indians look at it, the total is paltry for such a big nation.

"Every time after the Olympics, where we hardly get any medals, there is uproar in the parliament but after that pretty little is done," Kalmadi said.

"So it is not only the federations who are responsible...a whole lot of people need to be involved.

"The sports budget is less than one percent of the total budget of the country. That's nothing for a country of a billion. So you have to get in more money for sports."


*BUSINESS DESTINATION*

Kalmadi believes harnessing sport for economic and social growth is the way to overcome this challenge.

"We got votes in the Caribbean when we won the right to host the Commonwealth Games because many people said they were interested in coming to India because they see it as a business destination," Kalmadi said.

Rising disposable incomes among India's growing middle class make the country attractive to many sports looking to expand.

FIFA president Sepp Blatter dubbed India a "sleeping giant" crucial for the development of soccer in Asia, while IOC president Jacques Rogge was supportive of India's ambition to host its first Olympics in 2020, saying the country had "great potential" and that a successful Commonwealth Games would strengthen the bid.

India will stage its first Formula One grand prix in New Delhi in 2010 and last year Indian businessman Vijay Mallya became co-owner of the Spyker F1 team which was renamed Force India.

This was after Narain Karthikeyan became the country's first F1 driver in 2005, stoking ambitions in the fast lane among youngsters.

Britain will support India's bid to stage the 2020 Games, London mayor Ken Livingstone, whose city hosts the 2012 edition, said in November.

London Olympics chiefs have promised coaching and other expert assistance for India's Commonwealth Games, which Kalmadi said he was confident would be profitable and would pave the way for more such world-class, multi-discipline events in the country.

"Whatever money we get from the government, which is about 1,000 crore rupees ($354 million) for organising the Games, we will return that money, raising it through sponsorship, television rights, merchandising and ticketing," he said.


----------



## mujahideen

India capture under-19 World Cup 

India lifted the under-19 World Cup for the second time after a 12-run victory over South Africa in Kuala Lumpur. 
The 2000 winners were bowled out for just 159 after being put in by South African skipper Wayne Parnell, with Tanmay Srivastava's 46 the top score. 

But Ajitesh Argal took two wickets as South Africa slumped to 22-4 in reply. 

A rain interruption left them with a revised target of 116 from 25 overs, but despite 35 by Reeza Hendricks, they could only manage 103-8. 

Ravindra Jadeja and Siddarth Kaul also picked up two wickets each, with Kaul having Parnell caught at square leg for 29 in the final over to seal victory. 

India's win rounded off a triumphant day which also saw the senior national team beating Australia in the first match of the best-of-three CB Series final in Sydney. 

And it also saw India coach Dav Whatmore complete a notable double, having guided Sri Lanka to victory in the 1996 World Cup. 

"It was a great effort by the whole team. I would like to particularly thank our coach, who has been great with us and taught us to believe in ourselves. 

"We may not have put up a big total but we knew it was not going to be easy for South Africa to chase under lights," India skipper Virat Kohli commented. 

BBC SPORT | Cricket | India capture under-19 World Cup


----------



## su-47

What brought more happiness to me than the U19 World cup victory was India's perfect victory over Aus yesterday. beating Aus is always hard, but to get a decisive victory over them is almost impossible. in the past few years, they usually thrash opposing teams and when they do lose, they lose by a very small margin. yesterday was the first time in years that i have seen Australia lose badly. 

and sachins first century in Aus rounded off everythin very nicely.


----------



## Flintlock

^^^Yep, Tendlya was brilliant.

This one was special, for all those suckers who say that he cannot chase.


----------



## Always Neutral

I am happy some one is beating these utterly arrogant Aussies.

Regards


----------



## EagleEyes

^ Sri Lanka beating the Aussies was a surprise victory. It seems that Aussies are now done.


----------



## su-47

i hope india can beat Aus on tuesday. they are going to come out all guns blazing and if we can win, it'll be a real blow to them. it'll shatter the myth of overwhelming aussie superirority


----------



## Always Neutral

su-47 said:


> i hope india can beat Aus on tuesday. they are going to come out all guns blazing and if we can win, it'll be a real blow to them. it'll shatter the myth of overwhelming aussie superirority



For once I am all for kicking Aussie NOSE UP THEIR B**TS. It will be poetic justice for not visiting Pakistan. I think more than security they are scared to loose.

Regards


----------



## su-47

Always Neutral said:


> For once I am all for kicking Aussie NOSE UP THEIR B**TS. It will be poetic justice for not visiting Pakistan. I think more than security they are scared to loose.
> 
> Regards



i dont think aus is refusing pak visit for the fear of losing. i think its coz of IPL


----------



## Always Neutral

su-47 said:


> i dont think aus is refusing pak visit for the fear of losing. i think its coz of IPL




Its definately a *RAW DEAL * for Pakistan !



Regards


----------



## mujahideen

Lawson fears Australia will cancel tour

_Cricinfo staff
March 4, 2008_

Geoff Lawson, the Pakistan coach, fears Australia will pull out of their scheduled tour of Pakistan, due to start at the end of the month over safety concerns but feels it would be the wrong decision. 

Cricket Australia (CA) and the Australian Cricketers' Association will meet foreign ministry officials in Canberra on Wednesday for the latest information on the security situation following a spate of bombings. CA is expected to send delegates to the nation in mid-March, although even that is now in doubt, and Lawson is already braced for a withdrawal. 

"The (Pakistan Cricket Board) seems to be pretty negative about (the tour), only because the correspondence they've been receiving from Cricket Australia has been negative," Lawson told the Age. "Pretty much everything they've heard from CA has been a hedging of bets in case they decide not to come. 

"The PCB have been pretty disappointed by the comments. Everyone here knows there would be no problem with the tour, yet the more likely scenario seems to be that it won't happen from what we're hearing." 

Andrew Symonds has repeatedly said he is unlikely to make himself available if the tour went ahead. Lawson warned that cancelling the tour would have a disastrous effect on Pakistan cricket and create more ill feeling against the Australians. He also said the tour would offer average Pakistanis relief from the concerns of their daily lives. 

He was particularly concerned that some Australian players were viewing a cancellation as an opportunity to grab some of the cash on offer in the Indian Premier League, which clashes with the tour. 

"It would be a terrific coincidence," Lawson said. "You would like to think that wouldn't be what it was about, but the amounts of money being talked about are massive. To a certain degree, it's pretty embarrassing to be over here and hearing some of the stuff being said. 

"When people here read what Symonds has had to say about touring Pakistan, there is a lot of shaking of the head. There is no knowledge behind those comments whatsoever. Australian players don't realise how important the game is to other countries. This decision is far bigger than just the fate of a few matches. It's the precedent it would set, it would give everybody an out from coming here because 'that's what Australia did'."


----------



## Malang

India beats Australia 2-0 and lifts the CB-series Trophy...


----------



## Energon

CONGRATS INDIA!!!! I don't remember the last time Australia lost the CB series.


----------



## Malang

Energon said:


> CONGRATS INDIA!!!! I don't remember the last time Australia lost the CB series.



it was last year against England...


----------



## EagleEyes

Always Neutral said:


> For once I am all for kicking Aussie NOSE UP THEIR B**TS. It will be poetic justice for not visiting Pakistan. I think more than security they are scared to loose.
> 
> Regards



Really depends on what Pakistan has to offer. If Pakistan is going to have the squad that was for Zimbabwe and India. I think the series will be close, but not dominated.


----------



## keeninterest

and all these victories of india have been without a coach. wonder what is Garry Kirsten is going to do.


----------



## roadrunner

Always Neutral said:


> For once I am all for kicking Aussie NOSE UP THEIR B**TS. It will be poetic justice for not visiting Pakistan. I think more than security they are scared to loose.
> 
> Regards



Mr Neutrality himself.


----------



## mujahideen

PCB concerned about long-term implications

Pakistan bracing for Australia pull-out

_Cricinfo staff

March 7, 2008_

Pakistan are concerned there will be long-term implications if, as expected, Australia pull out of their scheduled tour there due to security issues. It has become increasingly unlikely the series will go ahead in Pakistan but Shafqat Naghmi, the PCB's chief operating officer, has continued to rule out playing the games outside the country. 

"Neutral venues are a dangerous option in terms of not benefiting the cricket of both the playing countries as there will not be a crowd from both the countries and such series are played for the sake of viewers of TV," Naghmi said in the Australian. "If we accept it [playing at neutral venues] then in future there will be no end to this practice and it can ruin cricket around the world. 

"A cricket series not only involves two playing teams but also millions of fans from both sides. There are always huge crowds to witness such encounters and cricket series are not just for the sake of cricket's television viewers." 

Naghmi was also confident that if the ICC was asked to assess safety in Pakistan it would find no reason teams should not tour. "All the countries have agreed to come here," Naghmi told the Age. "If it comes to that it would be nine countries versus one in the sense that other countries have been happy to tour Pakistan. It is only Australia that hasn't come here for many, many years now." 

Cricket Australia was briefed by the Australian government this week following bomb blasts in Lahore on Tuesday. Australia's players are reluctant to play in Pakistan and the Australian Cricketers' Association will not send a representative with a pre-tour security delegation. Naghmi said Pakistan were ready for Australia to pull out, although they hoped that would not happen. 

"If they think they cannot tour we will think about the steps to follow at that stage," he said. "We are bracing ourselves for all decisions. The worst is that they will not come. We will be disappointed, obviously." 

© Cricinfo


----------



## Energon

Australia have decided to "postpone" the Pak tour to possibly 2009 or 2010. In the meanwhile the PCB has decided to schedule a series with Bangladesh.

How much interest would another tour with Bangladesh really garner? Perhaps the PCB should reconsider playing a shorter series at neutral venues. Scheduling matches in India and the UAE might help. This might also enable some players to fit in a few IPL matches.


----------



## Always Neutral

roadrunner said:


> Mr Neutrality himself.




Care to enlighten me what your comments meant ?


----------



## salman nedian

There should be some punishment for Cricket Australia. What can PCB do and what is being done in this regard?


----------



## su-47

after the attack on lahore yesterday, the concerns of the CA seem genuine. A cricket stadium is a very attractive target for the terrorists, and Australian players will genuinely be concernred for their safet. its only human to be scared.


----------



## salman nedian

Past record shows that the stadiums in Pakistan never came under attacks, When World Trade Centre and London are not safe than they have no right to point Pakistan particularly.


----------



## Bushroda

Energon said:


> Australia have decided to "postpone" the Pak tour to possibly 2009 or 2010. In the meanwhile the PCB has decided to schedule a series with Bangladesh.



In some way, it seems to me that PCB officials are themselves relieved of Australians not coming. 



Energon said:


> How much interest would another tour with Bangladesh really garner? Perhaps the PCB should reconsider playing a shorter series at neutral venues. Scheduling matches in India and the UAE might help. This might also enable some players to fit in a few IPL matches.



Cricket in Subcontinent always generates interest even if match is between two unknown club teams. But, a Bangladesh tour would still be profitable for PCB than playing Australia on neutral venue. For any series on neutral venue, the broadcasting rights would be with cricket board of the host country.


----------



## JDhere

salman nedian said:


> There should be some punishment for Cricket Australia. What can PCB do and what is being done in this regard?



shame that.
come to aus or new zealand and play.
the priority is to play cricket.
as an aussie i enjoy aus verses pakistan and india 
they are always great matches


----------



## Spring Onion

JDhere said:


> shame that.
> come to aus or new zealand and play.
> the priority is to play cricket.



Yes but only if Aussis pay the damages PCB has to face due to posponment or even playing the home series at any other venu.


----------



## solid snake

This is not good, but hardly unexpected.


----------



## Energon

Jana said:


> Yes but only if Aussis pay the damages PCB has to face due to posponment or even playing the home series at any other venu.



The PCB has refused to schedule matches at a neutral venue. They would much rather play a one sided series against minnows like Bangladesh or Zimbabwe at home rather than a more competitive series at a different location. I don't really see the point to this. I have to disagree with Bushroda's statement:


Bushroda said:


> Cricket in Subcontinent always generates interest even if match is between two unknown club teams. But, a Bangladesh tour would still be profitable for PCB than playing Australia on neutral venue. For any series on neutral venue, the broadcasting rights would be with cricket board of the host country.


 This isn't true. Local cricket in the subcontinent has always suffered a great deal. Perhaps the IPL will change this, but the Ranji and other 1st class/ state level championships have abysmal showings; the equivalent local scene in Sri Lanka and Pakistan is far worse. If Pakistan continues to host minnows, they will more than likely keep losing money. Imran Khan too recently voiced the same concern:


CricInfo said:


> Imran said Pakistan had come to a point where they could only host weaker opposition like Zimbabwe and Bangladesh. "Pakistan will also lose revenue by not hosting a high-profile series."



IMO the PCB has to consider organizing tournaments in other countries. India and the UAE are probably the best locations. Since there is so much cricket going on in India itself, the Pakistani networks should have no problem getting televising rights. If the team does not play competitive cricket, more players are going to leave the national side for greener pastures in India or the Counties which will be even more devastating for Pakistan cricket. Also with the U-19 teams getting so much coverage, IPL/ICL teams might start courting those players before they even make it to the national side further weakening the talent pool. This is unacceptable. The sanctity of international cricket has to be maintained by ensuring the highest level of competitive cricket series' among top tier teams like Pakistan.


----------



## mujahideen

Echoes of Woolmer's death in 'Jannat'

MUMBAI (_Reuters_) - A new Bollywood film about match fixing in cricket depicts a coach found dead under mysterious circumstances during a tournament -- mirroring the death of Bob Woolmer at the cricket World Cup in 2007.

"Jannat", a fictional take on the grey areas of the game, is primarily the story of a bookie but director Kunal Deshmukh said the death of the Pakistan cricket coach did have its echoes in the film.

"The story of the man becoming a match fixer is fictional but the incident of a coach's death is certainly inspired from Woolmer's death," Deshmukh told Reuters on Wednesday.

Woolmer, 58, was found dead on March 18, 2007 - a day after Pakistan were eliminated from the World Cup in Jamaica following an upset loss to Ireland.

He was found unconscious in his hotel room and pronounced dead in hospital. Speculation about his death had included suggestions he had uncovered a match-fixing scandal - but Deshmukh said the film was not an attempt to solve the mystery.

"The film is not about Bob Woolmer and we are definitely not hinting at what happened to him, who all killed him and who were behind the tragedy," he said.

"Jannat" is slated to open in cinemas on May 2.

_© Reuters 2008 All rights reserved_


----------



## su-47

i was watching sehwag's performance against SA in a re-run of the highlights, and i have to say, i think it was the best individual batting performance ever in a test match. it was almost flawless, and he scored over a run-a-ball in a test match, which in itself is a feat. but to do so over the course of over 300 runs is phenominal. what do you guys think?


----------



## EagleEyes

I think he is a great batsman no doubt about it. But the pitch was flat which helped him.


----------



## salman nedian

Great performance by sehwag! 

IMO he is an improved version of Afridi.

Guys what about ICL? Lahore is performing well, looks like that they will raise the green Flag in India.


----------



## EagleEyes

I dont think that will be allowed by the Indians. ^ But yeah, they have done pretty outstanding.


----------



## Malang

What is ICL? does anyone really care?



WebMaster said:


> I dont think that will be allowed by the Indians. ^ But yeah, they have done pretty outstanding.



as for the not being allowed by Indians part, this suggests that Pak players are up for sale since otherwise it would be impossible to determine match outcomes(at least the part where you want to win).


----------



## salman nedian

Malang said:


> What is ICL? does anyone really care?



Since Lahore is performing well hence there is interest as far as I m concerned.


----------



## Majnun

Pakistan cricket has gotten boring since Razzaq, Sami etc left.


----------



## Malang

some more bad news: Akhtar banned for 5 years!!


----------



## Energon

Malang said:


> some more bad news: Akhtar banned for 5 years!!



If the PCB actually sticks by this decision it will pretty much mean the end of Akthar's international career. As an aficionado of fast bowling I'm truly saddened to see such a promising career come to an end. Having said that I don't exactly blame the PCB for doing what they did primarily because Shoaib's potential was never fulfilled on account of his off the field antics and most of all the unwarranted attention ho-ing. 

For all his talent his wicket tally is abysmal and Shoaib himself is most responsible for this aberration.

The Pakistan players and the PCB have to come to some sort of an agreement regarding their diatribe against each other in the media. Some sort of guidelines have to be set up so as to facilitate a better avenue of bilateral communication. Also, the PCB has to get itself together or else they will risk losing all their talent to Indian league cricket.


----------



## araz

Energon said:


> If the PCB actually sticks by this decision it will pretty much mean the end of Akthar's international career. As an aficionado of fast bowling I'm truly saddened to see such a promising career come to an end. Having said that I don't exactly blame the PCB for doing what they did primarily because Shoaib's potential was never fulfilled on account of his off the field antics and most of all the unwarranted attention ho-ing.
> 
> For all his talent his wicket tally is abysmal and Shoaib himself is most responsible for this aberration.
> 
> The Pakistan players and the PCB have to come to some sort of an agreement regarding their diatribe against each other in the media. Some sort of guidelines have to be set up so as to facilitate a better avenue of bilateral communication. Also, the PCB has to get itself together or else they will risk losing all their talent to Indian league cricket.



Fellows.
I fail to understand why it is such a crime to criticize the policies of the Board. the punishment in my humble opinion does not befit the crime. Iknow there is a clause in the contract which says tha you will not criticize the board, but what is so important about the board that it and its policies cannot be criticized. having said that, i can understand the frustration of the board and indeed all the fans when it comes to Shoaib. He is the prime architect of this fiasco, and no one deserves it more than him. Like other members I am sorry to see him leave and sorry to miss the sight of him speeding in to Bowl. But as rightly mentioned, he has been chronically underperforming and unfit. We are perhaps better off without him.
Araz


----------



## su-47

shoaib has pace, but not the real wicket taking ability. i would rate mohammed asif a better bowler than shoaib any day. 

and about the punishment, i know that he broke some code of conduct, but i cant find what he did exactly to deserve this punishment


----------



## salman nedian

su-47 said:


> shoaib has pace, but not the real wicket taking ability. i would rate mohammed asif a better bowler than shoaib any day.
> 
> and about the punishment, i know that he broke some code of conduct, but i cant find what he did exactly to deserve this punishment



Shoaib has the wicket taking ability bro he is one of the most dangerous bowlers of the world. He can really destroy opposition any time.

Asif has line and length which creates pressure I think both of them are complementary


----------



## mujahideen

I turned down offers to under-perform - Shoaib

KARACHI (_Reuters_) - Pakistan fast bowler Shoaib Akhtar said on Wednesday he was offered money to under-perform in matches in South Africa and India but rejected them for the sake of his country.

Shoaib, who was banned for five years by the Pakistan Cricket Board on Tuesday for disciplinary reasons, said he was angry at the suspension because he had always remained committed to his country.

"This sort of ban has not been enforced anywhere on any cricketer," Shoaib said on a talk show on Geo Television.

"Not even those players who were investigated on match- fixing allegations got this sort of ban," he said. "Players who betrayed their country escaped without such punishment. Why am I being victimised?" he said.

Shoaib, who said he would appeal the ban this week, said he had always performed his best for Pakistan.

"I have rejected many offers in the past to under-perform. It happened in Johannesburg and in India but I never accepted them because I can't betray my country," he said.

Shoaib said he was living in a democratic country and had every right to air his views on domestic cricket or the central contracts.

He had criticised the PCB in January for his removal from the list of centrally contracted cricketers.

"They drop me from the contracts list. They force me to play on pitches on which batsman scores 300 in a day and yet one can't even complain," he said.

Shoaib said he had rejected million-dollar offers from the rebel Indian Cricket League because it was not recognised by the board.

"I am not going to accept this ban and will fight it to the end. Even if I have to retire from the game I will do it to pursue this case but I will not allow them to stigmatise me," he added.

_© Reuters 2008 All rights reserved_


----------



## EagleEyes

South Africa makes a win over India within 3 days. Unbelievable win, and poor performance.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

I think that the India team thought they were playing the opening IPL match of 20 overs! 


Overrated chaps!


----------



## MastanKhan

Hi,

What was the pitch curator thinking in preparing a green top against so africa---.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

I love the term ''curator''.

Gardener would be more appropriate! 

I presume the pitches are prepared so that there is a balance in the wins and the excitement continues to draw in the paying public and have the Cricket Boards coffer overflowing!


----------



## EagleEyes

^I doubt it.

Poor decision making and unable to judge the pitch (including the making) was the main case.


----------



## su-47

it was a pathetic performance from india. the fact that SA scored 497 in their innings shows that there was nothing wrong with the pitch. the indian batsmen got out playing stupid strokes. 

this is what i hate about indian cricket team. one moment they look like they are on top of the world, having defeaed australia in australia and drawing the first test with SA. the next thing they get a humiliating defeat. there is no consistency. and its this lack of consistency, rather than a lack of talent, that prevents india from being the best team in the world


----------



## EagleEyes

Actually India isn't good at test that actually may be the reason.

India couldn't hold on to Australia in the test series.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Indian cricketers are good at nothing.

Their wins are like flashes in the pan!!

Too much of politics.

Too much of focus on Big Money!

And the fool Sharad Pawar has screwed both Indian cricket and Indian agriculture (he is the minister for Food and Agriculture).


----------



## EagleEyes

> Indian cricketers are good at nothing.
> 
> Their wins are like flashes in the pan!!
> 
> Too much of politics.
> 
> Too much of focus on Big Money!



They have managed to be better than Pakistan.. at least in a political sense. 



> And the fool Sharad Pawar has screwed both Indian cricket and Indian agriculture (he is the minister for Food and Agriculture).



Is he the BCCI chairman?


----------



## Malang

Indian cricketers are playing cricket non stop they ought to have a rest.. and they have a pressure of being fully fit for IPL.. even the Indian team manager is saying that the players will be fit for IPL (Rather than for SA series) but the batting performance in the first test was exemplary .. a case of slacking in the second test....


----------



## su-47

the batting performance in the first was actually pretty pathetic. apart from sehwag, nobody performed well. dravid was way too slow, and the rest of the batsmen didnt play well either. first test was a one man show, and the second test was a no man show.


----------



## su-47

well, well, well. the indian cricket team have done it again. bounced back from the pits to pull off a spectacular victory. 

great bowling performance by india. i believe the victory was due to Dhoni's excellent captaincy. i think he should replace Kumble as test captain.


----------



## EagleEyes

su-47 said:


> well, well, well. the indian cricket team have done it again. bounced back from the pits to pull off a spectacular victory.
> 
> great bowling performance by india. i believe the victory was due to Dhoni's excellent captaincy. i think he should replace Kumble as test captain.



It was all luck. There is a miles of difference between Dhoni and Kumble. Kumble is a legend.


----------



## ashfaque

su-47 said:


> well, well, well. the indian cricket team have done it again. bounced back from the pits to pull off a spectacular victory.
> 
> great bowling performance by india. i believe the victory was due to Dhoni's excellent captaincy. i think he should replace Kumble as test captain.



Main problem is with us. I was just reading you comments, till post# N you were killing Indian team, and at post N+1 jumping like a baby saying wow what a team.


----------



## Mansoor A Qureshi

My heartiest congrats to my Indian friends winning against Pakistan at Bangladesh Kitply cup, man we are not even near to the standard set by Indian Team, team India Can surely be one of the top two in cricket world


----------



## Comet

@ above

A bit too much I guess.


----------



## Mohammed Azizuddin

Oh well, what a start to the season, India beat Pakistan by 140 Runs.

But, it was such a one-sided match..not a typical Indo-Pak match..but..what the heck...we won!!


----------



## Flintlock

Mohammed Azizuddin said:


> Oh well, what a start to the season, India beat Pakistan by 140 Runs.
> 
> But, it was such a one-sided match..not a typical Indo-Pak match..but..what the heck...we won!!



Man please change your avatar...its giving me nightmares.


----------



## Mohammed Azizuddin

Stealth Assassin said:


> Man please change your avatar...its giving me nightmares.



I will change my avatar when you change your avatar from Deepika to Ranbir.


----------



## EagleEyes

Can you really please change it. We have all types of members. Some have hots for Deepika, some for Zinta, and some with just scary little babies. 

By the way, very bad day for Pakistan. Finals would be the good one.


----------



## Flintlock

Mohammed Azizuddin said:


> I will change my avatar when you change your avatar from Deepika to Ranbir.



Atleast my avatar is pleasing to the eyes.


----------



## Mohammed Azizuddin

Stealth Assassin said:


> Atleast my avatar is pleasing to the eyes.



Oh sure your avatar is pleasing to the eyes......What's wrong with mine maan??
It's just a little girl with bright eyes full of mercy looking for love!!! C'mon maan!!


----------



## salman nedian

WebMaster said:


> By the way, very bad day for Pakistan. Finals would be the good one.



Webby,
To win they must invoke the sense of Patriotism and believe on themselves else.

I am really disappointed!


----------



## EagleEyes

salman nedian said:


> Webby,
> To win they must invoke the sense of Patriotism and believe on themselves else.
> 
> I am really disappointed!



Fielding was the main reason. 

And of course how our team is in the current position can be understand.

One is caught with drugs. The other is caught for "criticizing the low-standards of Pakistani domestic cricket".


----------



## su-47

what a match that was. its so nice to see india play so well. our batting, bowling and fielding were all top notch. 

india right now has an excellent team. i honestly think we can be the best in the world if we keep going like this.


----------



## su-47

a great victory yesterday for india. gambhir is in smashing form. is there a final for the kitply cup or is the tournament over?


----------



## EagleEyes

The final is on Saturday (tomorrow). India Vs Pakistan.


----------



## salman nedian

We Won the Final!


----------



## fatman17

salman nedian said:


> We Won the Final!



u cannot question anyone's patriotism. its a game. there is 1-winner and 1-loser. no one remembers the loser whether u lose by 1-run or 140 runs. coming back to the final. it was a win for playing cricket the "old-fashioned way" unlike the agressive bombs away style of T20 cricket (adopted by india).
see of the new ball, then attack selectively up to the 30th over, milk the bowling up to the 40th over, (the key is not lose too many wickets), then attack again. pak plundered 90 runs in the last 10 overs to set up a formidable total. anything over 300 is difficult to chase, no matter how good a team is in chasing. very rarely does one succeed. india's record was 1W and 7L when chasing scores of 300 or more.
finally best news we have had in pakistan since the feb-18 elections!
asia cup will be a treat to watch.


----------



## Mohammed Azizuddin

God, now I know how it feels to say, it's ok, we lost, but we did give a good fight, we played well, let's look at the positives and all that stuff....yes, it surely feels a little bad, but ,hey, it wase'nt a big tourno..it was easy to shrugg it off.....Asia Cup....it's gonna be the big one I guess....lookin forward for it!!


----------



## su-47

well played by pakistan. i thought their slow start would result in them losing, but like fatman said, they proved that the traditional way of playing does have its merits. 

nevertheless, i'm proud of india for putting up a fight. atleast we lost with our heads held high.


----------



## EagleEyes

Had they have good empires. Ishant Sharma wouldn't have been bowling for his beamers, and India should have totaled out with more than 150 runs.


----------



## salman nedian

We dropped some catches and some decisions went against us else it would have been a comprehensive victory of at least 50-60 runs.


----------



## fatman17

salman nedian said:


> We dropped some catches and some decisions went against us else it would have been a comprehensive victory of at least 50-60 runs.



*A WIN IS A WIN IS A WIN.* what happens is part and parcel of the game so no use delving in it.


----------



## Moin91

*ICC agrees to convert Oval Test result into draw: PCB sources*

KARACHI: In a moral victory for Pakistan cricket, the ICC has agreed in principle to convert the result of the 2006's controversial Oval Test between England and Pakistan into a draw from a forfeited win for Michael Vaughan's men.

"The decision was taken at the board meeting on Wednesday with Pakistan pressing for the authorities to convert the result of the Oval Test result," sources in the Pakistan Cricket Board said.

The Test was awarded to England by umpire Darrell Hair after Pakistan did not come out to field, following accusations of ball-tampering, in the post tea session on the fourth day, making it the first forfeiture in the history of Test cricket.

"Members of other Boards supported us in our stand that the result should be officially changed to a draw as an ICC adjudicator later found Hair guilty of not behaving properly during the entire episode," they said.

"The Board agreed the result should be a draw," the sources added.

The source said the ICC agreed to change the result after Pakistan pointed out that Hair had been suspended by the ICC later on because of the incident.
2 Jul, 2008 1622hrs IST, PTI


----------



## Super Falcon

pakistan all the way we just need to change assss hole shoaib who dont know how to make a team gell with each other his decissions are very wrong we need a cpt which can play a team which of those players deserve to play

not like players of

kamran and wahabs caliber


----------



## Moin91

*I may consider playing for England - Kaneria*

Pakistan cricket

I may consider playing for England - Kaneria

Cricinfo staff

July 18, 2008



Danish Kaneria may turn his back on Pakistan © Getty Images



Danish Kaneria, the Pakistan legspinner who is currently playing county cricket for Essex, says he will consider switching alliances to England if he is not selected for the Pakistan national team.

"I may consider playing for England at one stage if Pakistan are not picking me," Kaneria told the Gazette. "I am 27 and a proper leg-spinner gets his real class when he is 32 - Shane Warne got to his 30s and was bowling out every team, so I have plenty of years to go."

However, he was still undecided on his next move. "I don't know what will happen and will see how Pakistan cope with me," he said. "If England wanted me to play and do something for them I would think it over."

Despite the fact that his name does not figure among the 30 probables for the Pakistan squad ahead of the Champions Trophy in September, Kaneria remained optimistic of a recall to the one-day team. "I didn't hear anything from Pakistan. I'm doing well and taking wickets and would like to play one-day cricket for Pakistan again," he said. "I have not given up and want to get my place back in the team. I play well in each form of the game but when Pakistan don't pick me it is up to the media to ask the selectors why."

A spokesperson from the England board told the same newspaper that Kaneria would be eligible to play for England if he satisfies two clauses: he gains British citizenship (which requires him to have spent at least seven months annually living in England over a four-year period) and that he does not play for and in Pakistan (at the domestic level) during that time.

Kaneria has not represented Pakistan in the current season, and had been reprimanded by the board in April for criticising them after he was demoted to category C among Pakistan's centrally contracted players. He was in the Pakistan team in their most recent Test, against India in December, and made the last of his 18 ODI appearances in the 2007 World Cup.

© Cricinfo


----------



## Goodperson

One can understand his frustration he also did get picked in IPL hence lost on money too.


----------



## alibaz

I think he needs a serious improvement in his fielding. He is too far from comparing himself with Shane Warne. I don't feel his place in one day squad. I think its his frustation.


----------



## Super Falcon

even england dont want him saqi is waitting for his chance he is far greater than kaneria


----------



## EagleEyes

Kaneria admits he wants to play for Pakistan not for England in an attempt to clear his earlier remarks. But i dont think he is coming back.. i think he has joined the ICL.


----------



## Goodperson

Champions Trophy 2008
*
India backs Pakistan as Champions Trophy venue*

Cricinfo staff

July 23, 2008

The ICC board's discussion - via a teleconference on Thursday - on the issue of Pakistan hosting the Champions Trophy is likely to see India resist any move to change the venue, though there is a growing fear of top players from non-Asian countries pulling out. The ICC will take a final decision which, if it cannot be reached via consensus, needs a 7-3 vote.

The Indian board sees "no harm" in Pakistan hosting the tournament in September, Niranjan Shah, the BCCI secretary, said on Wednesday. "We are supporting Pakistan as the venue of the Champions Trophy," Shah told Cricinfo. "Our Indian team had taken part in the Asia Cup without any incident. Besides, the report of the ICC's security consultants, which was presented during the briefing in Dubai (on Sunday) was positive. So the BCCI sees no harm in Pakistan hosting the tournament." 
However, it's understood that if there is stiff opposition to playing in Pakistan, especially from England, Australia and New Zealand, and the ICC reiterates its inability to provide any safety guarantees, the Indian board may suggest that the tournament be shifted to Sri Lanka, the official alternate venue.

Duleep Mendis, the chief executive of Sri Lanka Cricket, had told Cricinfo earlier this week that his country was "very confident" of hosting the event if it was moved out of Pakistan. Apparently, Indian officials believe that the current security climate in Sri Lanka, where India is currently playing a Test series, is peaceful and conducive for hosting the tournament.

Another option that may be discussed during Thursday's teleconference is postponing the event, even though Haroon Lorgat, the ICC chief executive, said, "We are trying our best to hold the tournament as per schedule and hope that it is not postponed."

As of now though, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh are learnt to be firmly behind Pakistan, the official host, which also seems to have gained the support of Cricket South Africa, even as players' associations from England, Australia, New Zealand and South Africa have warned of a pullout by cricketers who fear for their safety.

"We must give Pakistan every opportunity to host the tournament to the best of their ability," Norman Arendse, the president of Cricket South Africa (CSA) told Independent Online. "I'm inclined to support Pakistan's hosting of the tournament. I know it might sound easy for us as administrators to make such decisions as we stay home while the players go to Pakistan, but I assure you it is not so."

However, Tony Irish, the chief executive of the South Africa Cricketers' Association (SACA), said that there was a possibility of top players from his country pulling out of the tournament if it went ahead as scheduled (from September 11) in Pakistan. "I can't confirm this, but yes, there could be some players pulling out," Irish told Cricinfo.

Irish said that the players reiterated their concern at touring Pakistan after the SACA reported back to them on the ICC's security briefing in Dubai, which Irish attended. At the meeting, the players' representatives were told that the governing body or the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) couldn't give any foolproof security guarantees.

"We have serious concerns with the security situation in Pakistan, especially after the briefing in Dubai," Irish said.

Arendse told Independent Online that he was aware of SACA's views and would consult Logan Naidoo, the manager of the South Africa team that toured Pakistan last year, and the rest of his board before the teleconference.

The board meeting - at which India will be represented by Shashank Manohar, the BCCI's president-elect - will consider a report on the security briefing conducted by the ICC last Sunday for officials of the eight participating nations, broadcast executives and players' representatives. However, it's learnt that the report for the ICC board does not contain any specific recommendation. 

Cricinfo - India backs Pakistan as Champions Trophy venue


----------



## Goodperson

*Champions Trophy stays in Pakistan*

*Pakistan confirmed as hosts
*
Cricinfo staff

July 24, 2008

The ICC board has confirmed that Pakistan will remain the hosts for the Champions Trophy in September. The tournament will be held in Karachi, Lahore and Rawalpindi as scheduled from September 11 to 28.

"We are thankful to the members of the ICC especially India for their kind support," Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) chairman Nasim Ashraf told a news conference. "It is a great decision keeping in mind that there should be unity and no division of the cricket world.

A task force including the ICC president, vice-president and chief executive, the PCB chairman and security experts will visit Pakistan to check the arrangements for the tournament.

"We are committed to providing the kind of security which we have promised to the ICC and very soon the task force will tour Pakistan to ensure everything is in place," Ashraf said. "The task force will meet the high officials of the government and since there were concerns raised by some players of the member countries we will do everything to ensure that the best security is provided to all the stake holders. Pakistan is a safe country to play cricket and the security firm of the ICC gave us "A" grade in the arrangements made during the Asia Cup."

The ICC board arrived at the decision to keep the tournament in Pakistan during a teleconference held today. Strong opinions had emerged on either side of the issue. Players from England, Australia, New Zealand and South Africa had expressed serious concerns over the prevailing security climate in Pakistan, and their representatives warned of a pullout if the tournament went ahead in that country. They seemed to have the strong backing of their respective boards, too, except for Cricket South Africa (CSA) which appeared to be of the view that Pakistan needed to be given "every opportunity to host the tournament to the best of their ability".

On the other side, India led the group of Asian countries, including Sri Lanka, Bangladesh, and the hosts, who were determined that the event should to go ahead as scheduled. They believed that the security briefing last Sunday by the ICC for officials of the eight participating nations, broadcast executives and players' representatives, had not pointed to any specific threat and had been "positive" about Pakistan's status. 

Cricinfo - Pakistan confirmed as hosts


----------



## nitesh

can't wait for the action to begin.......


----------



## Flintlock

I don't want the Champions Trophy in Pakistan. Reason? They will once again confine all the matches to one stadium (Karachi)
Its not good to hold an entire tournament on the same pitch. It takes away something from the game, and makes matches very predictable.


----------



## Energon

Flintlock said:


> I don't want the Champions Trophy in Pakistan. Reason? They will once again confine all the matches to one stadium (Karachi)
> Its not good to hold an entire tournament on the same pitch. It takes away something from the game, and makes matches very predictable.



Wait... all matches are going to take place in Karachi? That is ridiculous.


----------



## Skywalker

Flintlock said:


> I don't want the Champions Trophy in Pakistan. Reason? They will once again confine all the matches to one stadium (Karachi)
> Its not good to hold an entire tournament on the same pitch. It takes away something from the game, and makes matches very predictable.



You have got the wrong info buddy, the matches will be played in Lahore, rawalpindi and Karachi.


----------



## Flintlock

Skywalker said:


> You have got the wrong info buddy, the matches will be played in Lahore, rawalpindi and Karachi.



Yeah...read the date on my post..... before the venues were announced.


----------



## xea

can anybody tell me What is SATTA...???


----------



## Flintlock

*'Jesus played cricket as a child'*
10 Aug 2008, 0040 hrs IST,ANI


MELBOURNE: It is possible that cricket, a game venerated all over the Commonwealth, is older than currently thought.

In fact, Jesus may have played the game (or a similar bat-and-ball combination) as a child, according to an ancient Armenian manuscript.

Long before the English launched cricket some 300 years ago, similar games were being played as early as the 8th century in the Punjab region, Derek Birley writes in his Social History of English Cricket.

But an Armenian scholar says there is good reason to believe that similar games were played in the Middle East long before that time.

Dr Abraham Terian, recently a visiting professor at the Hebrew University of Jerusalem as Fulbright Distinguished Chair in the Humanities, points to a rare manuscript as his source.

Terian notes that in the Armenian Gospel of the Infancy, translated into Armenian in the 6th century from a much older lost Syriac original, a passage tells of Jesus playing what may well be the precursor of cricket, with a club and ball.

Terian, who discovered the manuscript more than a decade ago at the Saint James Armenian Monastery in the Old City of Jerusalem, says he has now identified the same passage in a couple of other manuscripts of the same gospel of which some 40 copies exist in various archival collections in Europe and the Middle East, including the oldest copy now in Yerevan, the capital of the Armenian Republic.

The latter manuscript is dated 1239, whereas the undated Jerusalem manuscript is considerably later.

Quoting from his Armenian source, Terian says the gospel relates how Jesus, at the age of nine, had been
apprenticed to a master dyer named Israel in Tiberias, on the shores of the Sea of Galilee.

"Jesus is instructed to watch Israel's house and not leave the place while the master goes away on a tour to collect clothes to be dyed. But no sooner has Israel left the house, than Jesus runs out with the boys," The Daily Telegraph quoted Terian, as saying.

"The most amazing part of the story of the nine-year-old Jesus playing a form of cricket with the boys at the sea shore, is that he would go on playing the game on water, over the sea waves," he added.

He gives the following translation: "He (Jesus) would take the boys to the seashore and, carrying the playing ball and the club, he would go over the waves of the sea as though he was playing on a frozen surface, hitting the playing ball.


----------



## Moin91

*&#8216;Decision on tri-series not unilateral&#8217;*



Monday, September 01, 2008
LAHORE: A top Pakistan Cricket Board official has rubbished reports that he had taken a unilateral decision to fix up a tri-series in South Africa without taking into confidence International Cricket Committee of the Board. 

Former cricketers and officials had questioned the authority of PCB&#8217;s Chief Operating Officer Shafqat Naghmi to hold negotiations with Cricket South Africa after the resignation of Nasim Ashraf as Board chairman but the PCB COO hit back by terming the accusations as baseless. 

&#8220;These reports are completely untrue. The whole thing is in the knowledge of Chairman of the International Cricket Committee (of the PCB) Ali Reza,&#8221; he claimed. &#8220;And before we started negotiations, the former chairman Nasim Ashraf was also in office, he had not relinquished his post at that time. So absolutely no truth in this story.&#8221; 

Naghmi said the fixtures of the South Africa tri-series should be given final shape in next few days but only after the International Cricket Committee of the Board reviews the tentative dates and programme and approves them. 

&#8220;The meeting of the International Cricket Committee of the Board will be held either in Islamabad or Karachi.&#8221;

Decision on tri-series not unilateral


----------



## Moin91

*Schools must tackle delinquent players: PCB*



Monday, September 01, 2008
KARACHI: Stung by controversies involving some of its top cricketers, Pakistan has launched an ambitious drive to educate young players and stamp out deviant behaviour. The Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) wants to teach its future national team players how to handle fame and fortune and will provide coaching and an education to its best under-12s.

&#8220;The idea is to allow talented young cricketers the option of completing their high school education,&#8221; Shafqat Naghmi, the CEO of the board, told Reuters.&#8220;And (the option of) adopting cricket as a profession or completing full education and becoming useful citizens.&#8221;

Pakistani cricket has been rocked by off-the-field scandals and disciplinary problems while on recent foreign tours. Most of the offenders are from humble backgrounds with no access to a proper secondary education.

The most notable is pacer Mohammad Asif, suspended having tested positive for a banned substance &#8212; his third positive test since 2006. &#8220;They face problems adjusting to the glamour, fame and money that comes automatically for an international cricketer these days,&#8221; said Mudassar Nazar, director of Pakistan&#8217;s national cricket academy.

&#8220;The main problem is that our sportsmen don&#8217;t have facilities to carry on formal education and also play their sport at the same time because of financial constraints.&#8221; Naghmi said the board had arranged for players to have classes at a top private school with branches all over the country. Around 10 will be picked from each of the 12 regions.

&#8220;If we can get only five or six boys good for cricket, we would have done our job,&#8221; he added. &#8220;We would have boys with &#8216;O&#8217; levels who can go on to complete their education and become useful citizens.

Schools must tackle delinquent players: PCB


----------



## Moin91

*Malik confident of staying as Pakistan captain*
2 Sep, 2008 , IANS
KARACHI: With speculations rife that he might be sacked as captain, Pakistan skipper Shoaib Malik Tuesday countered the charges of team's poor performance under him.

Malik gave the example of inaugural World Twenty20 championship last year where Pakistan reached the final.

"We did well in that (World Twenty20) tournament and remember Pakistan also won 12 consecutive One-dayers with me as captain earlier this year," Shoaib said Tuesday.

Shoaib's captaincy is under threat following the exit of Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) chairman Nasim Ashraf. The vacant post of PCB chief is likely to be filled in a week or so and it is anticipated that sweeping changes would be made in the cricket set-up.

Malik though is confident of staying as Pakistan captain and said that all the speculations about his sacking will slowly die down in the coming days.

"I did not tell anybody to make me captain," Shoaib said.

"I was chosen to lead Pakistan and I have been doing the job in the best possible manner," the all-rounder said.

However, he sounds a bit optimistic in the current scenario.

Malik was preferred over senior players to lead Pakistan after the humiliating first round exit from the 2007 World Cup. Ashraf handed the captaincy reins to Malik from Inzamam-ul-Haq, who resigned after the World Cup debacle in the Caribbean.

Ashraf resigned as PCB chairman last month, just hours after Pervez Musharraf - the Board's chief patron -- stepped down as president.

Reports in recent days have suggested that vice-captain Misbah-ul-Haq is expected to take over from Malik though senior players Younis Khan and Shahid Afridi are also in fray for captaincy.


----------



## Moin91

*Pakistan face further cricket woes*

IANS
Published: September 01, 2008, 23:54


Karachi: Pakistan's hopes of playing in a proposed tri-series in South Africa later this month are slowly fading after lack of interest in the tournament from sponsors and broadcasters.
It is understood hosts South Africa have so far been unable to secure interest for the triangular series that had been proposed after Pakistan suffered the postponement of the Champions Trophy, called off after five of the eight competing teams voiced security concerns.
The idea of a three or four-nation tournament in to compensate had been proposed by the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) with Cricket South Africa (CSA) obliging. 
Sri Lanka and India were also invited; however, while Sri Lanka accepted the invitation, India declined saying they wanted to stay focused for the all-important home series against Australia. 


So far, the only progress made regarding the competition is the confirmation of the three other teams. Even the dates and the venues are yet to be finalised although competing teams had agreed to play on roughly the same dates as those scheduled for the Champions Trophy. The stumbling block has been the fact that Cricket South Africa has faced difficulties interesting sponsors and broadcasters, who have exhausted their sports' budgets during the recent Olympic Games in Beijing.
The rising popularity of Twenty20 has also diminished sponsors' interest in the 50-over format.
Pakistan are desperate for the series with their cricketers starved of first-class action this year.
"We are hoping that the tri-series will be held this month in South Africa," said Shafqat Naghmi, the PCB's chief operating officer. 
"There are some issues to be resolved but we are confident that everything will fall into place soon," he added.


----------



## Moin91

*Symonds may never play for Australia again: Sutherland*
9 Sep, 2008 , PTI

MELBOURNE: Volatile all-rounder Andrew Symonds may already have played his last match for Australia, the Cricket Board said on Tuesday.

In a clear indication that Cricket Australia is looking at life beyond Symonds, the CA chief executive said Symonds may have well be "lost to the team" but asserted there are plenty of quality players who can fill the void.

"It would be a great loss but, at the same time Australian cricket is lucky to have exciting young talent that is knocking on the door, waiting on the fringes," Sutherland said.

Symonds' absence would provide a gilt-edged opportunity to players like Shane Watson, Sutherland said.

"People like Shane Watson may well get the opportunity they've yearned for so long in his absence."

Symonds' career hit the crossroad after he was sent home for preferring a fishing trip to a compulsory team meeting, an incident that gave rise to questions about his commitment to the team.

Symond's act had the Australian leadership group enraged and CA was not amused either.

On Symonds' chances of never playing for Australia again, Sutherland said, "I don't think that's impossible."

"I think the message the Australian players have sent is that we want Andrew Symonds in our team, but we want Andrew Symonds absolutely committed and wanting to be there. They're really asking him that question," Sutherland said.

"If he can't answer that question, it may well be that he's lost to the team," the CA CEO added.

On whether the IPL money was behind Symond's change in attitude, Sutherland said, "It's hard to say. He only played in the IPL for two weeks."

"Really I think there are a whole lot of factors and without Andrew sitting down and talking through some of his issues I don't think anyone really knows the answer to how he's been affected," he added.

Sutherland was also happy with the way the leadership group, particularly stand-in captain Michael Clarke, handled the episode.

"I was really proud of them the way they did it. They could have taken a short-term view of it," Sutherland said.

"There were obviously things going on within the team and they're very conscious of the huge program coming up with a very important series against India, a big summer against South Africa and an Ashes series next year.


----------



## Moin91

*PCB remains optimistic over Trophy in spite of Champions League threats
ICC will lose out around US$65 million if the event is not held within the next 13 months *

Wednesday, September 10, 2008
KARACHI: Pakistan will push for &#8216;realistic dates&#8217; for the ICC Champions Trophy which they are supposed to host next October at a meeting of the International Cricket Council in Dubai on Wednesday (today), writes Khalid Hussain.

A top Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) official sounded confident that the ICC will find an appropriate slot for the tournament in spite of genuine fears that the second edition of the Twenty20 Champions League might make it impossible for the Trophy to take place next fall.

Pakistan were supposed to host the eight-nation tournament from September 12 to 28 but the ICC was forced to postpone the event for 13 months after five of the competing teams raised serious security concerns about visiting the country.

On Monday, the Indian, Australian and South African cricket boards declared that the 2009 Champions League will be played from September 25 to October 10, making it quite impossible to find dates for the Champions Trophy considering that Australia are due to tour India for seven One-day Internationals from mid-October next year.

The inaugural eight-team T20 Champions League, with a six-million-dollar purse, is due to take place from December 3 to 10. The top two teams of the domestic T20 competitions in India, Australia and South Africa and one side each from England and Pakistan will compete.

Because of its lucrative prize purse, the Champions League is set to attract the big stars, which is why leading teams are already eagerly deciding the dates of its next edition.

It&#8217;s quite a tricky situation but Shafqat Naghmi, PCB&#8217;s chief operating officer, is hopeful that ICC will find a way out.

&#8220;ICC is a bigger stakeholder than us when it comes to the Champions Trophy,&#8221; he told &#8216;The News&#8217; from Dubai where the ICC bosses will meet over the next two days to discuss a number of key issues including the fate of the Champions Trophy. &#8220;That is why we are confident that it (ICC) will somehow tackle this issue,&#8221; he added.

It is estimated that the ICC will stand to lose a staggering US$65 million in case the Champions Trophy is not held within the next 13 months.

This because, a clause in the television rights deal between the ICC and ESPN-Star Sports states that if the Champions Trophy is postponed because of any reason then it should be staged within the next 13 months.

After the ICC, the next big loser would be hosts Pakistan as they would be deprived of several million dollars plus the chance of hosting what is the second biggest ODI contest in international cricket.

In addition, all participating teams will also miss out on their share which comes to around US$6million for each participant.

&#8220;You see it&#8217;s not just us,&#8221; said Naghmi. &#8220;Most of the cricket world will lose out in case the Champions Trophy is not held next year which is why we believe that a way should be found to ensure that it does take place (in 2009).&#8221;

Naghmi will be attending the meeting of the ICC Chief Executives Committee on Wednesday (today) and will push for the Champions Trophy scheduling.

At the CEC moot, several issues ranging from the Champions Trophy to the next Future Tour Programme will come under discussion. Also included on the agenda is the umpires&#8217; referral system.

With the current FTP due to conclude in May 2012, the concept of an alternative structure to bilateral tours, including an enhanced Test championship, was discussed by both the CEC and the ICC Board during meetings in Dubai in June-July. The matter will once again come under review today.

The two-day ICC moot will conclude on Thursday (tomorrow) in which the ICC Executive Board will consider views of the CEC.

Meanwhile, Cricket Australia has said that it will wait on advice from the ICC on the future of the Champions Trophy.

&#8220;It&#8217;s the ICC&#8217;s trophy,&#8221; a Cricket Australian spokesman said on Tuesday. &#8220;No doubt in due course the ICC will advise us of their plans for that tournament.&#8221;
ThNews


----------



## Moin91

*Pakistan and Sri Lanka series unlikely*

Sports Desk

LAHORE: Plans for a proposed one-day series in Sri Lanka involving Pakistan later this month took a hit with broadcasters quoting low figures to secure television rights for the event. With a proposed tri-series involving the two teams and South Africa also shelved, it seems unlikely that Pakistan will be play any international cricket in the fixture gap created by the postponement of the Champions Trophy. "There has been a lack of interest. Some broadcasters, who did come forward, have quoted ridiculously low figures for the series. It would be impossible to hold a series on those terms," Shafqat Naghmi, PCB's chief operating officer, said. According to him, one broadcaster offered around US$250,000-300,000 for the event - not even 10% of the figure which the board would normally expect for a series involving top cricketers from the two nations. Five ODIs and two Twenty20 internationals were lined up as part of the proposed series. The PCB were expecting at least US$2.5 million for the television rights of a one-day series which would help break even. But, US$300,000 would barely be enough to pay match fees to the players of the competing teams, said Naghmi. Pakistan will be now be involved in a four-day quadrangular in Toronto next month with Sri Lanka, West Indies and hosts Canada, ahead of the home series against India in January. Naghmi said Pakistan, Sri Lanka and Canada had signed MoUs with the event organisers and he was confident West Indies will also confirm their participation in the quadrangular. 
ThePost


----------



## IceCold

*Australian cricketers 'double standards' on security*​
Updated at: 0125 PST, Tuesday, September 16, 2008
SYDNEY: Australian cricketers double standard regarding security situation became evident after they decided to go ahead with the tour of India despite serial blasts in the capital city on Saturday which killed 22 people and injured about 130.

It was feared that Australian tour to India would also be postponed after the blasts or at least Australian cricketers would express some security concerns. But nothing such happened and Cricket Australia decided to go ahead with the tour setting aside any affect of recent blasts. 

Australian Cricketers Association has termed India safe as compared to Paksitan and said tour should not be postponed. "The threat assessment for India has been considerably lower than that of Pakistan," Paul Marsh, the chief executive of the Australian Cricketers' Association told The Australian.

But Australia know now that they have decided to travel to India, they will face the "heat" from the Asian bloc. After they refused to travel to Pakistan, accusations of "double standards" are likely to be thrown at them. 

"There might be some who criticise us for double standards," Marsh told the local media. "But people need to understand our starting point is that we always want to tour. We go to extreme lengths to obtain the best advice on the situation of each country we visit. 

In Pakistan's case this year, people we rely on told us not to tour. If they say not to tour again, we'll listen. Bombs going off anywhere are a concern." 

Cricket Australia had said that they would review security but will be no changes in the schedule of Australia's tour to India as long as the security of their team is taken care of. 

Cricket Australia has confirmed it was satisfied with the reports of the security system in place and will tour India as scheduled. 

In the past, Australia cancelled their tour to Pakistan and then refused to travel there for the Champions Trophy. But there are indications that Australia is likely to proceed with the tour of India.

The Australian team is scheduled to leave for India on September 21. Cricket Australia had said that they would review security but will be no changes in the schedule of Australia's tour to India as long as the security of their team is taken care of.


----------



## Neo

*Imran Khan can save Pakistan cricket, says Ramiz​*
LAHORE: Former Pakistan captain Ramiz Raja believes Imran Khan is the right man to rescue Pakistan cricket from its current crisis and hopes the cricketer-turned-politician will consider heading the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB), which is yet to appoint its chairman after Nasim Ashraf quit last month. You cannot find a better person to lead the cricket board. He can see us through this crisis. The PCB is facing problems and Imran is the right man to put the game back on track, he told reporters.

Imran, since retiring from international cricket in 1992, has been away from the game. He entered Pakistan politics and formed his own political party, the Tehreek-e-Insaf. In a passionate appeal Ramiz said Imrans presence as head of the board would help Pakistans cause at the international level. Not only was he confident that Imran would play a key role in increasing Pakistans influence in the ICC, he would also be able to convince other boards to get their players to tour Pakistan.

While it is true that at this moment it is difficult to convince teams to tour Pakistan because of the prevailing circumstances, I feel even now the board can, with sensible policy and support of other boards, resume international cricket activities in Pakistan, he said.

With the postponement of the Champions Trophy and the shortage of international matches at home, former Pakistan players are understandably concerned about the state of affairs. Earlier, Javed Miandad had urged the new Pakistan President Asif Ali Zardari to keep a close watch on the working of the PCB and eliminate the unnecessary positions created by the previous regime.


----------



## Moin91

*Ehsan Mani in fray for PCB chairman*

Thursday, September 18, 2008

Punjab: Salman Taseer, the former treasurer of the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB), and now Governor of the Punjab province, has recommended Ehsan Mani, the former ICC president for the post of PCB chairman.

The PCB has been without a chairman for a month now, after Dr. Nasim Ashraf resigned soon after General Pervez Musharraf stood down as president of Pakistan. It is the president of Pakistan, in his capacity of Patron of the PCB, who will appoint a chairman, and Taseer says he will recommend Mani's name to the President.

Taseer&#8217;s name too was doing the rounds as one of the possible candidates who could be named chairman of the PCB, but he himself refused that he was in the running. Taseer was reported by ESPNStar as saying, &#8220;If I am asked about this [to take over as chairman of the PCB], I will decline the offer. But I will most certainly recommend the name of Ehsan Mani, who I think is best suited and experienced cricket administrator to head the board.&#8221;

The Pakistan-born Mani has now settled down in the United Kingdom, and had recently said he is willing to help the PCB, if his help is sought.
© Cricket Nirvana


----------



## Goodperson

*Pakistan switches ODIs to Dubai*

The Pakistan Cricket Board has signed a three-year agreement to play its home one-day internationals and Twenty20 matches at the new Dubai Sports City.

The move comes with teams remaining reluctant to tour Pakistan because of concerns over terrorist attacks.
Pakistan, who have not played any Tests or ODIs against major teams this year have also invited West Indies to play two Test matches in Abu Dhabi.
The Emirate will also host three ODIs against the Windies in November.
Only minnows Zimbabwe and Bangladesh have played in Pakistan in 2008, while their last home Test series was against South Africa in October 2007.
The PCB has lost millions of dollars in revenue from the cancellation of matches and believe it is vital for cricket's financial well-being to make use of the facilities in the Emirates.

Shafqat Naghmi, chief operating officer of the PCB, said the new £4.8m deal with Dubai Sports City "gives us the option of playing international cricket and also improves our financial health."

The new 25,000 stadium in Dubai will initially host a series involving Pakistan, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh next April and a series of Twenty20 matches against various teams.
The deal comes after failed attempts by Pakistan to convince teams to tour the country after a spate of bombings in recent months.
Pakistan had sought new opponents after the postponement of a Test tour by Australia and the ICC Champions Trophy, both because of security concerns, but had no takers.
Reuters news agency quoted "informed sources" who suggested the PCB will be paid £800,000 for each event in Dubai, as well as a £53,000 appearance fee to each player for every tournament played.

BBC SPORT | Cricket | International Teams | Pakistan | Pakistan switches ODIs to Dubai


----------



## Moin91

*Sports Ministry seeks former captains' advice on cricket*
Source: OUR STAFF REPORTER submitted 5 hours 49 minutes ago

LAHORE - The Sports Ministry has asked the former greats to help revamp the game in the country with their contribution.
It has invited players of the stature of Imran Khan, Wasim Akram, Waqar Younis and Ramiz Raja to discuss the existing cricket structure in the country and get recommendations for improving the working of the board and the national team.
The meeting slated for Saturday, would also be attended by the sports secretary, board officials and other stake holders.
"The purpose of the meeting is to reach a conclusion why Pakistan team performs inconsistently, to find ways to make the board more effective and productive and to discuss the refusal of teams to tour Pakistan," Najamuddin Khan, the sports minister, said.
"Cricket is our biggest sport and passion in the country and the ministry is only interested in seeing we can do better in this sport," he added.
The sports ministry earlier this week took over monitoring of operational affairs of the Board through an amendment in the Board's constitution but have made it clear they have no intention to take complete control of cricket affairs. The ministry has said the arrangement is temporary until a new chairman is appointed to head cricket affairs. The PCB has been functioning without a Chairman since the former President Pervez Musharraf resigned and this also saw his hand picked cricket chief Nasim Ashraf also stepping down.
TheNation


----------



## Moin91

*Indian board&#8217;s income crosses Rs 1000 crore*

Staff Report

LAHORE: Believe it or not, the Board for Cricket Control in India (BCCI) went past Rs 1000 crore in the year 2007-08 for the first time in its 79-year history. To be precise, the board took in Rs 1000.41 crore, a whopping 46 percent increase from 2006-07 when their earnings were 651.81 crore. According to report on a cricket website, the figures will definitely increase the BCCI&#8217;s status as the International Cricket Council&#8217;s (ICC) richest and most powerful board member. Cricket players in India who are already some of the highest-paid sportsmen in the world will get handsome pay rise next year.

While the bulk of this increase has come in the form of media rights &#8212; 559.31 crore, there have been significant increases from other sources as well. Take for example the investments the BCCI made and the interest income generated from the same. The BCCI now has Rs 1195 crore in fixed deposits, and earned Rs 76.15 crore in interest in 2007-08, an increase of more than 50 percent from Rs 50.31 crore in the previous year. The surplus generated from tours is up to 226.73 crore from an earlier 214.66 crore.

The BCCI spends 26 percent of its top line on the payment of player wages, both domestic and international. Of this, 13 percent goes to the payment of wages of international cricketers. A total of Rs 66 crore will be paid out to those who play for the senior national team, up from Rs 43 crore. The BCCI&#8217;s financial health will improve even further next year as it recently sold the television rights for the newly launched Champions League for a massive $1 billion.
DailyTimes


----------



## Moin91

*Australia to hold IPL-style tournament*

Agencies

SYDNEY: India have agreed to clear their biggest superstars to play in Australia's domestic Twenty20 competition as Cricket Australia considers an IPL-like franchise system for the tournament. The revamped event would likely start in 2009-10 as Cricket Australia aims to make the most of Twenty20's growing popularity.

Australia's six-state Twenty20 competition is going ahead this season but from the following year the tournament could look completely different as Australia investigate options for how to structure the series. The state teams could remain but another possibility is to adapt the hugely successful IPL model, in which teams were owned privately and signed international players.

"The franchise model is one that is being looked at very, very closely," Cricket Australia's public affairs manager Peter Young told Cricinfo. "We are narrowing the options, but the way it will look is still to be determined."

Lalit Modi, the IPL chairman and BCCI vice-president, said India would have no problem allowing its players to take part. "They [Cricket Australia] have asked us already if we would release our players for that and we said yes," Modi said in the Herald Sun. "They have been gracious enough to release their players for us."


----------



## Moin91

*Yasir Arafat gets T20 place of honour*
Monday, October 06, 2008
From our correspondent

xISLAMABAD: Rawalpindi Rams Yasir Arafat, who took three wickets for five runs while representing his team in the National Twenty20 Cup Cricket Championship match against Quetta Bears on Sunday, has become the second-highest wicket-taker in the shortest version of the game in the world.

Now only Tyron Henderson of South Africa/Middlesex is ahead of him with 73 wickets in 60 matches with an average of 20.8. Yasir now has 62 wickets in 45 matches (average 19.1) with an enviable strike rate of 13.7 balls per wicket.

Only two Pakistanis have crossed the 50-wicket mark so far. The other bowler is Azhar Mahmood with 52 wickets in 48 matches, at an average of 22.4 and strike rate of 18 balls per wicket.

I am delighted to have achieved such a distinction. I would try to become the highest wicket-taker in the shortest version of the game, Yasir said while talking to The News.

Yasir played a lead role in Rawalpindis thumping 75-run win over Quetta in the Twenty20 match at the LCCA Ground in Lahore on Sunday morning. I want my team to go all the way to win the Cup, he said.
TheNews


----------



## IceCold

*West Indies board calls off mens team tour of Pakistan​*
Updated at: 1310 PST, Thursday, October 09, 2008
BARBADOS: The West Indies cricket board has called off its mens team tour of Pakistan after the womens team refused to come to Pakistan.

The Pakistan Cricket Board's efforts to arrange a home series have been dealt a blow as West Indies have opted not to tour next month because of security concerns.

Senior players had already expressed concerns about visiting Pakistan and the decision comes a week after the West Indies women's team called off the Pakistan leg of their Asian tour.

Donald Peters, the chief executive of the West Indies board, said negotiations are on to reschedule the tour. "We are in talks with the PCB at present with the hope of getting the tour deferred to another date, but at this time we are not going to tour the country," Peters said.

"At the end of the last (WICB) board meeting, the directors wanted a security report on the situation in Pakistan and I contacted the PCB. I had requested a security plan from them that was okayed by their police and military.

"They got this plan and sent it to me and we were then looking further at getting an independent security firm but this was not done because we had decided that at this point it was not really safe for the players to go to Pakistan."

The West Indies team had to play a Test series of two matches in Pakistan. 

West Indies board calls off mens team tour of Pakistan - GEO.tv


----------



## Spring Onion

Unfortunate for the cricket.

Realy this season we had been missing some goof Cricket due to this issue of security and postponment of series


----------



## su-47

You guys watchin this massacre? India is pounding australia into the pavement!

Its always great to watch a conclusive victory for india, but its extra special when its against australia.

india really is coming up under Dhoni's captaincy. you can see the difference in team performance under dhoni and under kumble.


----------



## Imran Khan

> extra special when its against australia.



finish the super power of cirket 



> you can see the difference in team performance under dhoni and under kumble



keep it up but not with pakistan


----------



## su-47

pity we couldnt nail them for good after having them on the ropes at 58-5. i was hoping for a 350+ run victory. 

oh well, hopefully we'll finish them off tomorrow


----------



## Imran Khan

> oh well, hopefully we'll finish them off tomorrow


just finish them cirket no more one side game we are asian tigers man


----------



## Moin91

*New PCB chairman on the right path*

By Col (r) Rafi Nasim

Only within a few weeks of the taking over of Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) by Ijaz Butt, a pleasant change in the cricket environment is visible. As the things are unveiling, Dr Nasim Ashraf left the PCB in a virtual mess. The new chairman thus has a stupendous job of not only eradicating all the ills that prevail in the board but also to elevate the status of Pakistan cricket high among the top cricketing nations of the world. If an inventory of irregularities and corruption cases is prepared, there may be a hundred and one issues to tackle. The priorities that the new chairman has given to various issues and the pace at which he is tackling them are commendable.

The details of the prevailing situation which the chairman has revealed are not only alarming but also distressing, especially the financial aspect. His remarks that there came 5 per cent income and the expenditure remained 95 percent are shocking. At one time the PCB was the envy of other sports organisations for being ultra-rich in funds, estimated at Rs 4-5 billions, with 2/3rd of the amount vanished in luxuries the board is said to be on the verge of bankruptcy. It seems to be the same situation in which Nasim Ashtafs mentor Pervez Musharraf left the country. No patriotic, sincere and competent chairman with love for the game would let the things degenerate to such an extent.

How devoted this band of officials was is indicated by the fact that while the previous secretaries and chief executives of the board left their office with proper grace and dignity, Shafqat Naghmi skipped from his office taking away some important files with him to conceal the irregularities committed during their regime. Although he denies the charge there is no reason to disbelieve the new board. One does not expect a civil servant behaving in such an irresponsible manner. This is a revelation cum lesson for the respected patron of the board, never to appoint a chairman from outside the field of cricket.

The incidence relating to the victimization of some PCB officials are also being re-dressed. It is nice to restore the sacked general manager finance Mushtaq Ahmed on the post he held for 25 years. Another good act is the appointment of former Test cricketer Salim Altaf as director general of the board. Javed Miandads induction in the governing board is also praiseworthy. With an ocean of cricket experience and knowledge he will surely add a new dimension to the functions of this body that was previously dominated by the non-technocrats. Other non-cricketers occupying prestigious appointments in the board must also be gradually replaced by the persons possessing knowledge and experience of the game. It is heartening to see the PCB reverting from a bureaucratic set up to a genuine cricket board.

The former chairmen had an obsession for foreign coaches on whose appointment millions of dollars were spent with no visible improvement in the standard of our cricket. The appointment of Geoff Lawson was the worst in the sense that the Pakistan teams weakness lay in batting while Lawson was a pace bowler incapable of providing any batting tips to the players. The termination of his service though at an exorbitant price of $30,000 paid as bonus is appreciable. His replacement by the former captain Intikhab Alam is of immense value for the players. The appointment of a Pakistani coach was the long outstanding demand of the players as well as the cricket lovers. Apart from eliminating the undesirable language gap between the players and the coach it will build a better understanding between the two. Inti has been a person of uncontroversial nature in the field of cricket. Let us not forget that apart from periodical stints as a coach, Inti was the manager of the Pakistan team that won the World Cup 1992. Same should be the treatment with other foreigners fleecing the board. Despite having a foreign physical trainer, there were occasions when half of our national players were physically unfit which badly reflects on the trainers incompetence. There is no dearth of such experts in Pakistan. The foreigners should be replaced by employing suitable Pakistanis.

As for the selection and announcement of the Pakistan team, there were occasions when the chief selector selected the team without consulting the captain and even other members of the selection committee. The chairmans directive to the new chief selector to consult the captain of the national side when selecting the teams is laudable. In our times, the captain used to be a co-opted member of the selection committee. In this way he was kept abreast with everything that transpired in the selection committee meetings, especially about the standards of players discipline, their morale, form and fitness.

(The writer is a former PCB chief executive officer)
DailyTimes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Pakistan invited to tour England
*
Cricinfo staff

October 30, 2008

The ECB has invited Pakistan to tour England in 2010, a year ahead of their scheduled visit as part of the Future Tours Programme.

"We are keen to play a series in England so we will be holding negotiations soon with the ECB to sort out financial arrangements," the head of the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB), Saleem Altaf, said.

Pakistan are likely to play three Tests, five one-day internationals and a Twenty20 international, and Altaf confirmed to Cricinfo that the invitation came directly from the ECB. Should the tour go ahead, it will give Pakistan the chance to compensate the ECB for the losses suffered during the controversial Oval Test on the team's last tour to England in 2006. The England board requested £800,000 (US$1.3 million) from the PCB for lost revenue the match was awarded to England following Pakistan's decision to boycott the fourth day.

"Pakistan and England had made an agreement to play a Twenty20 match whenever we tour England," Altaf said, "and the proceeds could overcome the losses incurred at [The] Oval."

The West Indies have been lined up by England to tour in 2009, replacing Sri Lanka, instead of their scheduled visit in 2010. Pakistan, therefore, could take West Indies' place a year later.

Pakistan recently proposed a two-Test offshore series with West Indies, which was due to be held in Abu Dhabi, but it was cancelled earlier this week. The decision leaves Pakistan with no Test cricket this year; their next scheduled match is against India in January

© Cricinfo


----------



## Moin91

* Yousufs ICL move big loss: Zaheer*

Friday, November 07, 2008
KARACHI: Star batsman Mohammad Yousufs move to the Indian Cricket League is a huge loss to Pakistan cricket, former national skipper Zaheer Abbas said on Thursday while another great criticised his decision.

Yousuf, 34, joined the lucrative but unrecognised ICL on Wednesday, prompting the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) to ban him from national and international cricket.

Under the scenario when Pakistans batting strength is already weak, Yousufs move to the ICL is a big loss, said Abbas, himself a batting legend in 1970s and 80s.

Although its a great loss to the country, you cant stop anyone from playing privately. Banning Yousuf is not the right step, said Abbas.

Yousuf left for India on Monday, hours after being named in a Pakistan squad to play three-one-day internationals against the West Indies at Abu Dhabi in what could have capped a glorious career.

The player, from a poor background, was plucked from the obscurity of a tailors shop in the slums of the eastern city of Lahore to play a local match in the mid-1990s.

His well-crafted shots attracted attention and he rose through the ranks to become the backbone of Pakistans batting line-up.

In 2006, he broke the world record of the most runs in a calendar year, scoring 1,788. His nine Test hundreds in 2006 is also a record.

But another former Pakistan captain, Aamer Sohail, said Yousufs ICL move was unethical.

The PCB supported him in his fight with the court cases relating to the ICL and he left them in the lurch at a time when Pakistan cricket is in turmoil, he added.

Pakistan last month sacked its Australian coach Geoff Lawson over poor results. Intikhab Alam replaced Lawson.

And the side has been badly hit by having to play at neutral venues as foreign teams have refused to tour the troubled country over security fears.

Yousuf converted to Islam and it became his strength but I am sorry to say that he spoiled his image by ditching the country, a country which has given him fame and wealth, said Sohail.

Yousuf, formerly Youhana as a Roman Catholic, converted to Islam in 2005 and has since grown a bushy beard. He also bows in the middle of the pitch to give thanks after he scores a century.



Yousufs ICL move big loss: Zaheer


----------



## Moin91

*'Disrespect' by captain, PCB forced me to join ICL: Yousuf*

7 Nov 2008, PTI

KARACHI: Banned batsman Mohammad Yousuf on Friday said the attitude of Pakistan captain Shoaib Malik towards him and the shabby treatment by the cricket board and national selectors had compelled him to join the 'rebel' Indian Cricket League (ICL).

"I was compelled to join the ICL because of the behaviour of the board officials, the selectors and captain Shoaib Malik," Yousuf told Geo News channel from India.

Yousuf was named in Pakistan's squad for the series in Abu Dhabi from November 12 but flew off to India without informing the cricket board and rejoined the ICL. As a result he was banned by the PCB from playing for or in Pakistan.

"For the last one and half years I have been under great mental stress and torture because I have been given no respect in the team," Yousuf said.

He said the impression that he had joined the ICL because he was greedy for money was completely wrong.

"That is not the case at all because if I had just wanted money I was getting this even without playing in any league."

Yousuf said for him playing for Pakistan had always been his dream and priority. "Even today I am available for my country but it is upto the board to decide they want me to play or not. But now I am committed to play for the ICL as well," he added.

It is no secret that Yousuf has not got along well with Malik since the latter was made captain last year after the World Cup.

Former captain Inzamam-ul-Haq has also said that senior players had complained to him about Malik and has advised the current skipper to change his attitude and improve his communication skills with players.


----------



## Nafees

Source: AFP: Use Obama for inspiration - Alam tells Pakistan

*Use Obama for inspiration - Alam tells Pakistan*

KARACHI (AFP)  Pakistan cricket coach Intikhab Alam urged his team to learn from Barack Obama's historic US presidential election victory, as they prepared for a three-match one-day series against the West Indies.

"I asked the team what the miracle of the century was, and someone rightly said it is Obama getting into the White House," the newly-appointed coach told reporters.

"He did it with focus and discipline and I hope the team also learn from this."

Alam was talking on the sidelines of the Pakistan team's short two-day training camp before taking on the West Indies in Abu Dhabi starting from Wednesday.

The former Pakistan skipper, who took over last month after Australian Geoff Lawson was sacked, said the landslide victory of the Illinois senator had taught the world a big lesson.

"The world must get a lesson from Obama's win which got an African-American into the White House. That proves anything is possible and Pakistan can take inspiration from that," he added.

Pakistan cricket has suffered in recent years because of controversies ranging from doping and match-fixing to lack of discipline hitting on-field performances, despite the world-class players at the team's disposal.

"We had a long, open meeting and we talked mostly about discipline. There will be no compromise on that. Our aim is to move up from six to number two or one," said Alam, who last coached Pakistan in 2000.

But he warned fans against wanting too much, too soon.

"We are going to play our first series and since this is the new management we need some time to settle and once we settle then we will produce results," he said.

Alam hoped the team will overcome the loss of senior batsman Mohammad Yousuf, whose move to the lucrative but unrecognised Indian Cricket League led to him being banned from all cricket in Pakistan.

Yousuf has since criticised the Pakistan Cricket Board and skipper Shoaib Malik for prompting his move.

"I don't think any cricketer is bigger than the game. I feel very sad about the decision but good luck to him," said Alam.

"Yousuf went without telling anyone. Whoever takes his place it is an opportunity for him. Our bench strength we are looking to build so it shouldn't be a problem.

"We will not miss him as much in one-dayers as we will do in Tests," he said.

The Pakistan team flies out to Abu Dhabi on Sunday.


----------



## Imran Khan

*now i trust this team but not pak team*


----------



## Awesome

imran khan said:


> *now i trust this team but not pak team*


Wth? There is a Central Jail High?

ICL is more fun now, every tom, dick n harry of the Pak team is in ICL. They ALL have issues with the board now.

Next in line Shoaib Akhtar, Danish Kaneria. Well Shoaib won't go because of IPL. I mean Mohammad Yousuf went ICL! Wasn't he our top batsman for 2007/2008?

And the team is doing pretty good in ICL. They've reached the Semis once again. The thing about the ICL Pak team is that they are forced into unity. They know if they don't stick together they'd be ripped apart.

All the players who couldn't perform under the watchful eyes of the board, are performing. Imran Nazir is their top scorer. Azhar Mehmood is batting quite well. Mohammad Yousuf, blasted the crap out of the Chennai rockets yesterday. Shahid Nazir is bowling very very tight.

I'm telling you, the ICL is a lot more fun for Pak viewers.


----------



## EagleEyes

I dont know why we can't have an open leagues? Just let them do what they want to. If they dont succeed they will not. Get players through more money. Simple.

ICC asking BCCI to first approve ICL is very ridiculous, why in the world would BCCI would want to hit a nail on its own foot? 

ICC has lost all of its respect.


----------



## Flintlock

Yusuf Youhana became Muhammad Yusuf? Damn...and all this while I used to wonder what happened to Yusuf Youhana...lol....


----------



## EagleEyes

Flintlock said:


> Yusuf Youhana became Muhammad Yusuf? Damn...and all this while I used to wonder what happened to Yusuf Youhana...lol....



Your out of touch with cricket. Sorry.


----------



## Imran Khan

Flintlock said:


> Yusuf Youhana became Muhammad Yusuf? Damn...and all this while I used to wonder what happened to Yusuf Youhana...lol....





Yousuf Youhana embraces Islam 


Islamabad: Pakistan cricket star Yousuf Youhana, who was the only Christian in the team, has converted to Islam. Youhana has re-christened himself as Mohammad Yusuf. 

``The conversion took place with members of a `tableeghi jamaat' present with him in Mecca where he and his family said the Kalma and later performed Umra,'' a cricketer was quoted as saying by The News on Saturday. 

``The truth is Youhana had tried to take the decision to become a Muslim some years back but facing lot of opposition and emotional blackmail from his wife, parents and other relatives, he stalled the inevitable. He then convinced his wife and children of the need to become Muslims and some players had also played a key role in this process,'' the report said.  PTI 

The Hindu : Sport / Cricket : Yousuf Youhana embraces Islam



its very very old story date is 20\9\2005 i post only for mr.flintlock.not for others because people thing i am crazy


----------



## aerial

Bull said:


> Souh Asians are fickle minded, one loss and all hell break lose.
> 
> Just wait for the second match and see how the Asif will rape the S African batsmen. Its just that they started connecting the ball at the right time and it just went on. The last 10 overs were absolute carnage, if the score was at around 300- 320 it would have been a much tighter match.
> 
> And why the hell is Afridi playing at all, he is abosultly useless batsmen, a total waste of talent and worser than Shewag.



dont blame afrid he is one on the best opening BATSMEN in the world . just return his opening slot and seee how he blast his oppent. the whole eposide sart with bob woomeler who lowered down him


----------



## eva syed

aerial said:


> dont blame afrid he is one on the best opening BATSMEN in the world . just return his opening slot and seee how he blast his oppent. the whole eposide sart with bob woomeler who lowered down him



yes ....he is one of the best opening batsman.........who comes early and goes early.............


----------



## su-47

I think Afridi needs to concentrate more on staying in. His natural cricket is aggressive, but no one can hit every ball to the boundary. i have often seen him get out playing shots no other batsman would even imagine hitting.

The biggest problem with Afridi, in my opinion, is that he doesn't try to settle down and get his eye in before playing the big shots. On the days he gets his eye in quickly, he is the devil unleashed. On the other days, he looks completely out of his depth.


----------



## Imran Khan

i thing afredi now go home and leave us alone when last time he make 100?


----------



## eva syed

I DONT CONSIDER IT A BEST OPTION.......ATLEAST WHEN OUR TEAM'S MORAL IS SO DOWN....YES I AGREE HE IS A BLIND PLAYER BUT HE HAS THE ABILITY TO BOOST THE MORAL OF THE TEAM AS WELL AS THE NATION.


----------



## su-47

eva syed said:


> I DONT CONSIDER IT A BEST OPTION.......ATLEAST WHEN OUR TEAM'S MORAL IS SO DOWN....YES I AGREE HE IS A BLIND PLAYER BUT HE HAS THE ABILITY TO BOOST THE MORAL OF THE TEAM AS WELL AS THE NATION.



Very well said. I have seen so many Pakistani's with placards hoping for a "boom boom" innings. They always retain hope Afridi is there. 

I have seen the same kind of hope centered around Tendulkar. Even if he is in a lean patch, people come to watch the little master in action, believing he will not let them down.


----------



## su-47

By the by, did anyone watch the India-England match on Friday? What a match! We totally OWNED England in that match. I cant remember the last time India beat a good team by such a margin!

I couldnt watch the Indian innings coz i was at university. Of all the days to miss a match!


----------



## eva syed

cricket is the funniest thing in my dictionery....................


----------



## su-47

eva syed said:


> cricket is the funniest thing in my dictionery....................



why? please elaborate.


----------



## Imran Khan

*Pakistan whitewash West Indies 
* 


Monday, November 17, 2008
ABU DHABI: Pacemen Rao Iftikhar and Umar Gul took seven wickets to overshadow Chris Gayle&#8217;s brilliant hundred as Pakistan beat the West Indies by 31 runs in the third one-dayer to wrap up a 3-0 series whitewash on Sunday.

Gayle (122) reeled off his 18th one-day hundred and second of the series to keep Pakistan&#8217;s total of 273 for six within sight until Iftikhar caused havoc in his second spell with four quick wickets.

The Pakistan total revolved around good knocks from Younis Khan (101) and Misbah-ul-Haq (79no). Iftikhar was punished for 25 runs in his first spell of three overs before returning to pick up four wickets for nine runs in one devastating burst as the tourists slipped from 168 for one to 193 for six.

Pakistan captain Shoaib Malik described the clean sweep as a big step forward for his team. &#8220;We have been short of international cricket this year and to return and complete a clean sweep to improve our rankings is great,&#8221; he said.

Gayle lamented the missed opportunities blaming the inexperienced batting for the defeats. It is the fourth time Pakistan have completed a clean sweep in a one-day series against the West Indies.


----------



## Pk_Thunder

*Miandad appointed Director General PCB*


Updated at: 1855 PST, Wednesday, November 19, 2008
Miandad appointed Director General PCB LAHORE: Cricket legend and former Pakistan captain and coach Javed Miandad has been appointed director-general of the Pakistan Cricket Board here on Wednesday.

Talking with Geo News, Javed Miandad said that he thanked chairman PCB for assigning him this responsibility.

He said that he would make his best efforts to help the Pakistan cricket team to regain its lost place.

Miandad said that as director-general PCB, he would look after all local and international cricket affairs.

Javed Miandad was one of the best batsmen in the world of cricket. He appeared in 124 Test matches and scored 8,832 runs. He also captained the national team in 34 Tests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

its real no we can say we are a repablican nation its good news.now i will see what he do before he blame bord now he is bord


----------



## Pk_Thunder

*Sub Committee to draft new PCB constitution *​

ISLAMABAD, Nov 20 (APP): A sub&#8209;committee will prepare the new draft constitution of Pakistan Cricket Board.

This was decided at the meeting of PCB Constitution Committee, chaired by the Federal Minister for Law and Justice, Farooq H. Naek, here on Thursday.The meeting was held to consider various amendments required in the PCB Constitution 2007 and to restructure the domestic cricket system.

The PCB constitution will be enforced after approval by President Asif Ali Zardari who is the Patron&#8209;in&#8209;Chief of PCB, Law Minister Farooq H. Naik told reporters after the Constitution Committee meeting. 

The meeting, which continued for four and half hours, was attended by Federal Sports Minister Pir Aftab Shah Jilani, PCB Chairman Ijaz Butt, former PCB Chairman, Lt. Gen. ® Tauqeer Zia, Chief Operating Officer of PCB, Salim Altaf, newly&#8209;appointed Director General Javed Miandad, national captain Shoaib Malik, vice captain Misbahul Haq, Members of Governing Board, and some former Test cricketers.

The sub&#8209;committee will be formulated with consultation of Minister for Sports and Chairman PCB. The Committee will incorporate all the suggestions and proposals given by the participants while recommending changes in PCB constitution.

The Sub Committee will submit its recommendations based on proposals and suggestions of the participants round about in 30 days.

Naek said the officials of the board as well as former cricketers presented their proposals as to how best the weaknesses of Pakistan cricket could be corrected and it be put on the right track.

The participants discussed how to make improvements in the national team,how to better run National Cricket Academy, how to rejuvenate junior cricket and such other matters, the Minister said.

The Chairman of Pakistan Cricket Board, Ijaz Butt, said he had pleaded that the new constitution be implemented after September 2009 in view of Indian cricket teams tour of Pakistan starting in January and the Champions Trophy scheduled to be hosted by Pakistan in September next year.

He said during his call on Prime Minister Syed Yousuf Raza Gilani on Thursday, he was assured that the Government of Pakistan would provide all kind of security during their Pakistan tour during which they would play three Tests, five One Day Internationals and a Twenty20 fixture.

I am now hopeful of Indians making the Pakistan tour as per schedule, said the PCB Chairman.

While talking with media&#8209;men, the Sports Minister, Aftab Hussain Shah Jillani, said that we wanted to make constitution of PCB more democratic and more participatory and to remove grey areas.

On the forthcoming Indian cricket tour of Pakistan, the Minister said thatIndia should visit Pakistan because situation is good for cricket in this country.

Also attending the meeting were Dr. Syed Muhammad Ali Shah of Sindh, Ashraf Khan Federal Secretary Sports, Tariq Baloch President Balochistan Cricket Region, Muhammad Muneer, President Multan Region, Ex&#8209;Cricketers Majid Khan and Sadiq Muhammad.


----------



## Imran Khan

*PCB chairman to visit India to save tour *

Staff Report

LAHORE: Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) chairman Ijaz Butt will travel to India later this month in a bid to save Indian crciket team&#8217;s scheduled tour early next year. &#8220;Ijaz will meet officials of the Board of Control for Cricket in India (BCCI) later this month and convince them to tour Pakistan,&#8221; PCB chief operating officer Salim Altaf told reporters at a news conference here on Sunday. India are scheduled play three Tests, five one-day internationals and a Twenty20 international during their January 4-February 19 tour to Pakistan. The BCCI is awaiting a security assessment from the Indian government, which earlier this month stopped a junior hockey team going to Pakistan on security grounds. Salim said an Indian security delegation would visit Pakistan, most likely early next month. &#8220;We are very much optimistic that the cricket tour will go ahead as planned,&#8221; he added. Pakistan Prime Minister Yousuf Raza Gilani also said earlier this week that he would talk to his Indian counterpart in an effort to save the tour.


----------



## su-47

*Sehwag and Zaheer seal India's series*

The Bulletin by Andrew Miller

November 23, 2008


Whether it's a contest over 50 overs, 20 overs, or - as it turned out today - 22, India's one-day cricketers are simply streets ahead of England's. They duly claimed an unassailable 4-0 lead in the seven-game series thanks to a 19-run victory in a match that was rescued from a soggy grave by some valiant work from the Bangalore groundstaff. 

After nearly five hours of rain delays, the contest was minutes away from an abandonment when the umpires decreed that the conditions were fit for play, and as things turned out, their decision proved to be worthwhile. For eight hard-hitting overs, while Owais Shah and Andrew Flintoff were together at the crease, adding 82 for the fourth wicket, England put up the best fight they have shown all series. But in the final analysis, the unbridled flamboyance of India's batsmen, coupled with the nerveless short-form skills that India's bowlers have learnt from their time in the IPL, proved decisive. 

In every respect, India's approach to the game was superior to that of their opponents. Virender Sehwag epitomised the difference in mindset - the bulk of his 69 from 57 balls came when he was batting with a view to lasting for 50 overs, but in the final analysis you would hardly be able to tell the difference. He started the match by belting James Anderson's first ball over the covers for four, as India cruised a healthy 106 for 1 after 17 overs. Then, nearly seven hours later, he clobbered Samit Patel's first ball of the resumption for six, as India reappeared to help themselves to 60 more runs in the remaining five overs of their reduced allocation. 

India's ability to switch tempo at will was astonishing and, to England's rigid mentality, unthinkable. Yuvraj Singh belted three more sixes to continue his extraordinary run of form with 25 not out from 11 balls, while both Mahendra Singh Dhoni and Yusuf Pathan - from the final ball of the innings - also launched the first balls they faced into the stands. Their final total of 166 for 4 was rightly adjusted under the Duckworth-Lewis method to an imposing target of 198, a prospect that looked stillborn when England began their chase. 

The contrast between Sehwag's onslaught and the cautious dirge chosen by England's openers was stark. Only 21 runs came from England's first six Powerplay overs, and though Zaheer Khan, who finished with 2 for 20 from five overs, was exceptional - both for his own bowling and the way in which he guided his younger team-mates - England's stifling orthodoxy was bewildering and self-defeating. Playing with a pendulum-straight bat, Ravi Bopara played out four dot balls in the first over, before being caught by a flying Ishant Sharma in the second, while Ian Bell managed a gravity defying seven runs in seven overs. 

With every straight-batted push that England produced, the run-rate leapt another notch or ten. Bell was eventually bowled for 12 while attempting a sweep against Harbhajan Singh, and though Kevin Pietersen clipped his first ball effortlessly through midwicket for four, he had arrived at the crease approximately eight overs too late. In his haste to make up for lost time, he inside-edged a massive swipe across the line, and was bowled for 5 by a gleeful Sharma. 

India's dominance at this stage was so total that Yuvraj was able to burst out laughing after a blunder from Suresh Raina on the square leg rope gifted Shah an extra boundary. Slowly but surely, however, England found their feet. Shah brought up his half-century in flamboyant style - and from an unexpectedly brisk 35 deliveries - with a pull through midwicket off Sharma, then creamed a huge six into the stands with a fetched slog-sweep off Yuvraj. Flintoff, meanwhile, ran a clever four off an open-faced bat after noticing that third man was up in the circle, and then made Harbhajan pay for one full-toss too many by swiping him fiercely through cow corner. 

That single blow gave Flintoff the confidence he needed, because he followed up with arguably the biggest blow of the series so far, a gargantuan swipe that might have ended up in Chennai had it not rebounded off the top of the stadium roof. It meant that England had added 61 in five overs, at the required rate of two a ball, and for the first time in four matches they were matching India's strokeplay shot for shot. 

Shah continued in the same vein, greeting Munaf Patel's return with another flick into the midwicket stands to bring the requirement down to 73 runs from 43 balls. But back came Zaheer for the final Powerplay, and after conceding three runs from his first four balls, he beat Shah with a low full toss that flew off the leading edge to Sachin Tendulkar at point to end a fantastic innings of 72 from 48 balls. In the very next over, Flintoff drove a slower ball from Sharma to extra cover, and England's two big guns had gone in the space of five balls. 

That was effectively that. Samit Patel drove his first ball through long-on for four as he and Collingwood kept England in contention until the penultimate over. But Zaheer, kept bowling full and fast, removed Patel via a butterfingered catch in the covers from Gambhir, and Munaf was given the honour of sealing the contest as he successfully defended the 27 runs England still needed in the final over. For the fourth match in a row, England had shown an improvement on their earlier efforts in the series, and yet the gulf between the sides appeared as wide as ever before. The prospect of a 7-0 clean sweep looms ever larger. 

Andrew Miller is UK editor of Cricinfo


Cricinfo - Sehwag and Zaheer seal India's series

What a series this has been for India. I hope the form continues. Hoping for a 7-0 whitewash.


----------



## Super Falcon

who are better hitters in the pakistan present team like imran nazir.

do pakistani players who played in icl can be return to pakistan team for next T20 championship. i mean can imran nazir be back we desprately need him in our T20 squad and nasir jamshed too salman butt should be dropped


----------



## EagleEyes

Imran Nazir is unlikely to return due to his link with ICL.


----------



## Super Falcon

rana again made icl pakistan loose against underdogs indians.

three *** hole players in icl pakistani.

Humayun farhat, rana, and bad bad bad captiancy inzi he seems to be not lernaing from his mistakes rana always kept doing rubbish when pakistan in good position and made us lose

where is saqlain, why inzi dont go for yousuf why inzi is lack luster to make simple choices why he kept playing players who dosent deserve to play even on the streets

rana will always remain pain for pakistani team keep bowling rubbish even a school kid can hit him for 6 sixes why he dont bowl yorkers why


----------



## Super Falcon

i heared that PCB might rethink about banning Icl players javes miancdad said and

wasim today said PCB has to make a choice weather they have to run PCB or BCCI if they go for Bcci they have to keep ban on its players which will be a bad impact on pakistan cricket


----------



## Super Falcon

Miandad questions rationale of ICL ban

Osman Samiuddin

November 21, 2008


Case against Yousuf put on hold 

In a further indicator of a shift in the PCB's thinking on the ICL, the legal case it developed against Mohammad Yousuf, the latest Pakistan player to join the ICL, has been put on hold. 


Yousuf joined the Lahore Badshahs earlier this month, without having told the PCB about his decision. The board responded by tearing up his central contract; they also initiated legal proceedings against him for breach of contract and to claim legal costs the PCB incurred while trying to resolve the earlier mess Yousuf had created by signing for the ICL before turning his back on them in the hope of an IPL contract. 


"We've put the case on hold for now," a board official told Cricinfo. "The thinking is that if we pursue the case against Yousuf, then what about the other Pakistan players in the ICL who had contracts with us?" 


A number of players, such as Imran Farhat, Abdul Razzaq and Mohammad Sami had central contracts with the board before they signed up for the ICL in September 2007. 




Javed Miandad, the former Pakistan captain and newly appointed director-general of the PCB, has joined a steadily growing chorus of concern against the ban on ICL players and the marginalisation of the unrecognised Twenty20 league. Miandad believes there is immense "public pressure" on the PCB to bring ICL players back into the Pakistan fold and "past decisions by past [PCB] administrations" have "nothing to do with the new set-up". 

The PCB banned all players contracted by the ICL but Miandad said it's a policy the new board administration must reconsider, keeping in mind the "best interests" of Pakistan cricket. 

Pakistan has suffered badly from the ban on ICL players imposed by boards around the world, essentially to back the BCCI in its dispute with the league and its owners. As many as 19 Pakistan players - a mix of current and former internationals - are currently appearing in the ICL and the bans on them have severely depleted Pakistan's reserves. 

"There is a lot of public pressure on the PCB to bring these players back from the ICL," Miandad told Cricinfo. "The [ICL] players themselves are ready to represent Pakistan. The IPL, the ICL and all boards need to sit down and really sort this issue out," Miandad said, joining former captains-turned-administrators Arjuna Ranatunga and Clive Lloyd in expressing the need for a resolution to the issue. 

Miandad's comments do not yet indicate a wholesale change in the board's policy on the issue. The previous PCB administration, under the chairmanship of Nasim Ashraf, banned players readily, in swift appeasement of the BCCI. But it is believed the current board is open to rethinking, or at least questioning, the stance. 

"Past decisions were taken by past administrations," Miandad said. "They have nothing to do with this new set-up. It is something we must look at and discuss, and find out whether that policy [of the ban] had any benefit to it. We have to look at our best interests." 

Miandad placed the current bans in the context of past actions, such as the bans on players who traveled to apartheid-era South Africa. "Those bans were based on an intelligent policy. What was happening there was abhorrent. What is the intent behind this ban?" 

Ultimately, this is not an issue of nations but of cricket itself, Miandad said. "Even Indian players are suffering. It isn't just Pakistan players. This is a loss for cricket and cricketers and a resolution has to be brought in, in a respectful way." 

With a number of ex-cricketers now in prominent positions in the board, the matter has been discussed informally inside, though it has yet to be done so as part of an official agenda. Statements, such as those given by Miandad, might be part of a new strategy to shake up the BCCI-enforced status quo. 

But Miandad's employers are keen to examine the issue pragmatically as well, which means essentially they will be guided by a number of legal considerations. "The ICL is still not recognised by the ICC but the ICC believes that if the matter goes to litigation, they are not too optimistic about the case," an official said. "It is about restraint of trade essentially. And what is happening in Sri Lanka where domestic bans have been lifted and in the UK through the Kolpak ruling, that will also have an effect. If you can have one private Twenty20 league why not two? 

"We will wait and see and be guided by our legal advice for our view on the matter but these factors will play a role." 

Osman Samiuddin is Pakistan editor of Cricinfo

&#169; Cricinfo


----------



## Flintlock

England have been officially *MURDERED *by India!! They should go back to England and hide their faces in Queen Elizabeth's skirts!! 

5 - 0


----------



## Goodperson

Flintlock said:


> England have been officially *MURDERED *by India!! They should go back to England and hide their faces in Queen Elizabeth's skirts!!
> 
> 5 - 0



MURDERED is not the word used in cricket, still need to beat England for complete Whitewash.

Shewag dismissal was questionable depriving him of a Century.


----------



## su-47

Goodperson said:


> MURDERED is not the word used in cricket, still need to beat England for complete Whitewash.
> 
> Shewag dismissal was questionable depriving him of a Century.



I think its high time lbw decisions were referred to third unpire, like run out decisions. it is a pity to see a batsman wrongly deprived of a century (sehwag) or a bowler being deprived of a wicket (pathan).


----------



## Zaheerkhan

Flintlock said:


> England have been officially *MURDERED *by India!! They should go back to England and hide their faces in Queen Elizabeth's skirts!!
> 
> 5 - 0



Dayum mate, thats too harsh..relax mate, it's just a game. Although 5-0 is a killer!!!


----------



## Goodperson

England have made sure the whitewash is complete 

England's ongoing tour cancelled - News - England in India - Specials - Cricket on Times of India

I don't blame them, India should postpone their sport ties by few weeks.


----------



## fatman17

unfortunate - cricket is the loser in all this chaos!


----------



## su-47

fatman17 said:


> unfortunate - cricket is the loser in all this chaos!



cricket is going to suffer a major setback. india is the most attractive venue for cricket matches and if teams are reluctant to come to india, then there will be a massive loss of potential revenue.


----------



## Super Falcon

know you people know we suffered it 3 to 4 years still suffering now india has to face the music. if india canceled the tour to pak for security reasons that dude india is also not a safe place to hide and play cricket if india and pak want to give a world a good impretion about sport and cricket the tout have to go on. and it will teach some lessons to the coward terrorists too that we dont care about them if tour has been cancelled than it will be the win for terrorism


----------



## saj001

pak v india series wont happen ...it will also add some very much needed spice into the encounters!


----------



## Goodperson

Super Falcon said:


> know you people know we suffered it 3 to 4 years still suffering now india has to face the music. if india canceled the tour to pak for security reasons that dude india is also not a safe place to hide and play cricket if india and pak want to give a world a good impretion about sport and cricket the tout have to go on. and it will teach some lessons to the coward terrorists too that we dont care about them if tour has been cancelled than it will be the win for terrorism



As per the reports Test series with England is only postponed remaining two ODI's are canceled.

Champions trophy is postponed. Hope Indo pak matches do take place.


----------



## Super Falcon

i hope it wil take place and cricket should not be invovled in politics.


----------



## Goodperson

England will go ahead with India Test series


----------



## Super Falcon

i hink india willl not tour to pakistan because of tension i dont think there is a tension we are arresting the people who india asked for after this they are cancelling nsion be over all tensions tour im out of my mind these all tensions are grown because of india if there would be a official annoncement of cancelling the tour i think pcb should take it very strongly and lift the ban from all icl players of pakistan and players who are playing in ipl of pak should also cancel thei deals with ipl than bcci and indian govt will knows by doing this ipl will be in a big loss if pcb lift the ban form icl players than slowly but surely other countries will do too why we help bcci if they cannot help us and i think icc is a crap if they cannot force any country of doing tour to pak than they should close icc and why icc have double policy when england continued their tour that same icc said it is a win for a cricket why


----------



## Super Falcon

when englandgone back to uk after attacks in mumbai. in this very forum one of our indian friends said that england will hide their faces in elizbeth skirts this thing applies same for india too if india cancel the pak tour that india will hide their faces in dhoti and sares of manmohan sinh and sonia gandhi


----------



## Imran Khan

*India beat England by six wickets *
Updated at: 1600 PST, Monday, December 15, 2008 
CHENNAI: Sachin Tendulkar hit the winning runs and reached his 41st test hundred with a swept boundary Monday as India set a record for a victorious fourth-innings run chase on home soil to beat England by six wickets in the first cricket test. 

Tendulkar shared an unbroken 163-run, fifth-wicket partnership with Yuvraj Singh (85 not out) to guide India to 387 for four with20 overs to spare on the last day.

Returning to the test squad after eight months, Yuvraj had some anxious moments against paceman Andrew Flintoff on a wicket where occasional deliveries kept low, but came out of his shell to pull left-arm spinner Monty Panesar for a towering six over mid-wicket. Yuvraj's 131-ball knock featured eight other boundaries. 

England a 75-run first innings lead after scoring 316 and then dismissing India for 241, then got into a dominating position when skipper Kevin Pietersen declared the second innings at 311 for nine on Sunday


----------



## Always Neutral

Super Falcon said:


> when englandgone back to uk after attacks in mumbai. in this very forum one of our indian friends said that england will hide their faces in elizbeth skirts this thing applies same for india too if india cancel the pak tour that india will hide their faces in dhoti and sares of manmohan sinh and sonia gandhi



No player wants to tour Pakistan and I think you guys need to introspect WHY ?

Yes I know its a MI6 / CIA / MOSSAD plot.

ICC is not a dictator like Gen M.

Regards

Ps : My regards and apologiesto the Good Pakistani's here and world wide like Neo, AA, MuradK, AM, Keys etc but there seem to be some short sighted people here who have never worn an uniform in their life and don't know the misery of war and my posts are aimed at them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Great victory by India.

Dhoni maintains his 100 &#37; test victory record. For now!


----------



## Always Neutral

Vinod2070 said:


> Great victory by India.
> 
> Dhoni maintains his 100 % test victory record. For now!



I thought we will after your first inning performance. I am proud the English team went back.

I salute these Guys. Keep it up KP and gang.

Regards


----------



## fatman17

Vinod2070 said:


> Great victory by India.
> 
> Dhoni maintains his 100 % test victory record. For now!



indeed!
congrats to india cricket and indians all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

Always Neutral said:


> I thought we will after your first inning performance. I am proud the English team went back.
> 
> I salute these Guys. Keep it up KP and gang.
> 
> Regards



You are right. This is one of the best English team in a long time.

In fact you may pardon my saying that we had forgotten seeing an English cricket team really fight and give tough competition at the highest level. The English teams we have had for the last 2 decades (After Ian Botham and Willis' days) were not a patch on the great teams of yore.

A strong English cricket team and and it's popularity in England is essential for World cricket. It is good to see that happening.


----------



## Pk_Thunder

Congrats to Indian team..lets hope the GOI let the indian team to tour Pakistan.Both teams are very balanced and it will be a close contest as always.


----------



## Super Falcon

Always Neutral said:


> No player wants to tour Pakistan and I think you guys need to introspect WHY ?
> 
> Yes I know its a MI6 / CIA / MOSSAD plot.
> 
> ICC is not a dictator like Gen M.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Ps : My regards and apologiesto the Good Pakistani's here and world wide like Neo, AA, MuradK, AM, Keys etc but there seem to be some short sighted people here who have never worn an uniform in their life and don't know the misery of war and my posts are aimed at them.




so you think that guys like me are bad let me tell you one thing if srilanka can play in pak why not india do srilankans dont have security concerns. people in india are thretning to pakistan why our umpire went their even after security concerns south africa india toured here befor at that time there wes bombblast was going even pcb asked bcci to play t neutral venue why they dont play do you have any answer you think yourself vry clever but let me tell you that you are not to clever


----------



## roopesh

Its big politics by BCCI. Remember BCCI contoller sharad pawar(Still he rules it)....is powerful miniser in GOI. And BCCI located in Mumbai and most powerful personalities of BCCI are from Mumbai....
Pakistan cricket board appointed miandad who expressed interst in ICL. Which is against BCCI interst. If you remember Srilanka admin Ranatunga himself declared lanka team is available. Again a politics from ranatunga as he declared ICL is legal with lanka team...

Its nothing to do with ppl...govt or terrors ..its a cheap politics between diff boards...


----------



## Pk_Thunder

*Sri Lanka confirms Pak tour​* Updated at: 1222 PST, Friday, December 19, 2008
Sri Lanka confirms Pak tour LAHORE: Sri Lankan Cricket Board has confirmed on Friday its team would tour Pakistan in the third week of January.

Director media Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) Asif Sohail while talking to Geo News said Sri Lankan Cricket Board chairman Arjuna Ranatunga has made it confirm that Sri Lankan team would tour Pakistan in the third week of January.

Asif Sohail said Sri Lanka would play three tests, three one-day matches and a 20twenty match during the tour.

PCB spokesman said PCB is finalizing the schedule of Sri Lankan series, which would be announced likely within couple of days.


----------



## Pk_Thunder

*Indian senior cricket team cancels its tour * 

KARACHI, Dec. 24 (APP):- The Indian seniors cricket team have canceled their tour to Pakistan due to start on February 21, 2009, Pakistan Veterans Cricket Association (PVCA) announced on Wednesday. The tour of Indian seniors has been put off till the tension between two countries settled down, PVCA Chairman, Fawad Ijaz Khan said here in a statement.

Veteran Cricket Association of Pakistan and Indian, launched the tours in 2005 when Pakistan toured India.

He said future plans will be announced as per the development of the situation.


----------



## Pk_Thunder

*Sri Lanka President gives go ahead for Pakistan tour*​
Updated at: 1855 PST, Friday, December 26, 2008
Sri Lanka President gives go ahead for Pakistan tour COLOMBO: Sri Lanka's President has given the green light for the national team to tour Pakistan next month in place of India, who cancelled their five-week series over the Mumbai attacks.

Sri Lanka's Foreign Minister Rohitha Bogollagama announced the decision to go ahead after talks with President Mahinda Rajapakse who sanctioned the national team's tour from January 20 to February 25, the foreign ministry said.

"Minister Bogollagama is of the view that sport is an effective means of promoting connectivity between nations and thereby enhancing friendship and mutual goodwill between countries," the ministry said in a statement.

Last week, Sri Lanka Cricket, the sport's governing body here, said they agreed to take India's place and ask the hosts to scrap two Twenty20 games and turn them into one day matches.

The Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) had said Sri Lanka agreed to tour the country in place of India after playing in Bangladesh.

Sri Lanka are likely to play Test matches in Karachi, Lahore and Multan, while Karachi would also host the two proposed one-dayers. The remaining one-dayers would likely be played in Lahore.

Pakistan last played a Test match in December last year, against India in Bangalore.

India called off their tour of Pakistan after New Delhi refused to grant the team permission to travel across the border in the wake of last month's attacks on Mumbai, which India has blamed on Pakistan-based militants.

The PCB said it was set to lose at least 25 million dollars as a result of the cancellation but would recover some of the money by hosting Sri Lanka.


----------



## ejaz007

*India seeks Sri Lanka cricket tour cancellation*
Source: Our Staff Reporter submitted 7 hours 12 minutes ago 

An Indian satellite channel reported on Sunday that the foreign minister would try to convince the Sri Lankan authorities to cancel their cricket teams tour in January. Sri Lanka had agreed to tour Pakistan in place of India who pulled out of the tour after Mumbai attacks. 

It was learnt that Mukherjee had already talked to his Sri Lankan counterpart on phone. Meanwhile, the Sri Lankan authorities have said the government has not decided yet to cancel the tour and issue would be further discussed at the highest level.


India seeks Sri Lanka cricket tour cancellation | Pakistan | News | Newspaper | Daily | English | Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

^Sri Lanka has good relations with Pakistan, it would be very stupid for it to listen to India and cut off ties. Sri Lanka has a lot to gain by not being a slave to the Indian politics.


----------



## Moin91

*Pak will not involve in any night Test: Miandad*
28 Dec 2008, PTI

KARACHI: Former Pakistan captain and current cricket board director-general, Javed Miandad on Sunday scoffed at Cricket Australia's plans to host a day-night Test against Pakistan in Adelaide in November next year.

"No we will not go with this idea as we don't support attempts to spoil the traditional nature of Test matches which are still the heart and soul of cricket," said Miandad.

According to a report in Sunday Telegraph, CA will soon seek International Cricket Council's approval for holding the match that will have a 1400 hrs (local time) start.

"Test cricket is our premium form of the game so why (not) play it at a time when most people can watch it? There's no doubt it will happen - people can go after work and it's a cooler time of the day for spectators," CA chief executive James Sutherland was quoted as saying by the newspaper.

"The Olympics, the NRL and the AFL ... Much of it is played at night because it's a more convenient time for viewers and fans," Sutherland had said.

But Miandad sees problems galore to be faced by teams while playing under artificial and natural light.

"You can't expect teams to keep on adjusting to natural and artificial light over a period of five days. Having night matches for 50 overs and 20 overs is fine but I would advise the Australians not to tinker with the spirit of Test cricket," he said.

"Plans to have Test cricket under lights would not work. Neither will we support any such move," said Miandad, who has played top level cricket for more than 20 years.

Warning the cricket boards to be careful with their efforts to further commercialise the game, he said, "We should not get too greedy. Having Twenty20 cricket is OK and it is a money spinner but please don't try to spoil the fun and competitive nature of Test cricket," he said.


----------



## Moin91

*Moin Khan puts PCB in uneasy situation*
Monday, December 29, 2008
KARACHI: The Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) was left in an uneasy position on Sunday when former captain Moin Khan, now a key Indian Cricket League (ICL) representative, turned up as coach of a domestic team in the prestigious Quaid-e-Azam Trophy tournament.

Moin turned up as coach of the Pakistan international airlines (PIA) team at the National Stadium.

A PCB official said the Board had a clear cut policy on banning players who have aligned with the rebel Indian league but they were not sure how to deal with officials with ICL links.

The board has a clear policy on the ICL players who are banned from taking part in domestic cricket. But we will have to see how to deal with the issue of officials, the board official said.

Moin and former captain, Inzamam-ul-Haq are the main representatives for the ICL in Pakistan and Moin has also known to have close ties with a Lahore based sports management company which has signed up Pakistani players for the rebel Twenty20 league.

Moin is also the coach of the Lahore Badshahs that won the ICL title this season. The participating teams are not required to submit names of their manager and coach to us, so we didnt have any knowledge of Moin coming into the picture, the board official argued.

He, however, made it clear that Moins presence as coach in a domestic tournament clearly had to be looked into as the International Cricket Council had a clear policy of not only discouraging players but also team officials and anyone associated with the unauthorised league.

Meanwhile, sources said the airlines had clearly taken advantage of the board regulations

remaining silent on the policy

on officials associated with the ICL.

It seems strange that while players who have signed up with the ICL are not allowed to take part in domestic cricket, an ICL coach is doing just that, a board official said.

The PCB Director General, Javed Miandad, when contacted said he was not aware of any ban on any ICL player coaching a domestic team.

I think this matter has to be resolved by the Chairman and chief operating officer, Miandad said.

Moin Khan puts PCB in uneasy situation


----------



## Super Falcon

why their is soo much pain in *** of indian parnab mukharejee and indian players if sri lanks is touring to pakistan what is your probleum and sachin showed the world that he is not a man to be respected by speaking about he favours govt decission to cancel the pak tour and he is very happy and as a player he did not have to say that and also show that he thinks that mumbai attacks has been palnned by pakistan i hope PCB should learn some lessons and lift the ban from all icl players and stop sending players to ipl untill bcci and indian mind set wont change


----------



## Neo

*India unhappy with Sri Lanka's cricket tour to Pakistan: Reports​*28 Dec 2008

The tour was hastily arranged by Pakistan after India refused to go ahead with the scheduled visit following last month's terror attacks in Mumbai. The then interim committee of the Sri Lanka Cricket (SLC) headed by Arjuna Ranatunga, which was later dismissed by the government, accepted the invitation to fill in for India. 

But now after the government cleared the tour, Indian authorities have expressed their displeasure over the next month's series. 

Independent Sunday Times quoting SLC sources said that the decision by the Ranatunga administration to undertake the tour "had irked the Indian authorities" and the matter had been discussed "at the highest levels in Colombo". 

"These sources said that SLC also received clear signals that Indian authorities were unhappy with the move to tour Pakistan when they were having political problems with that country. They said they treated the Sri Lankan move as a snub on the Indians mainly as a fallout from the Indian Premier League (IPL) issue," the daily said. 

The report said that the Sri Lankan sports authorities were forced to go to the foreign ministry to get clearance for the national team's tour to Pakistan next month "following a nose-dive in Indo-Pak relations in recent weeks". 

With sports minister Gamini Lokuge briefing President Mahinda Rajapaksa "saying that the Pakistan tour had become a diplomatic issue". Rajapaksa then referred the matter to foreign minister Rohitha Bogollagama. 

Bogollagama, however, has said that there was no "diplomatic pressure applied on Sri Lanka either by India or Pakistan" with regard to the cricket tour. 

He has told the newspaper that he cleared the tour considering it as a "sporting issue", and that Sri Lanka promoted "people-to-people visits" among South Asian member states. 

"If indeed there were security concerns, the matter has to be determined by the International Cricket Council (ICC)," the foreign minister was been quoted as saying. 

Claiming that both India and Pakistan "are important factors in Sri Lanka's military and diplomatic efforts to defeat the LTTE", the Sunday Times said that Ranatunga has sought a meeting with Rajapaksa to present his case.


----------



## Jihad

Ofcourse the Indians are unhappy, they're easily replaced.


----------



## Goodperson

Jihad said:


> Ofcourse the Indians are unhappy, they're easily replaced.



On the contrary BCCI has been biggest supporter of PCB.


----------



## Moin91

*Foot injury threatens Brett Lees career*



Tuesday, December 30, 2008
MELBOURNE: A stress fracture to woefully out-of-form Australian pacer Brett Lee has put his career in jeopardy. Lees injury might be have a silver lining for selectors who have stuck with the bowler despite his diminishing returns.

There had been doubts about Lees future before the setback as he struggled to find pace and take wickets, although there is a suggestion that an extended layoff might be what he needs following an illness in India.

Lee, 32, is likely to be ruled out of the final Test against South Africa and may also miss the tour of South Africa in late February and March. It is on the way to being a stress fracture, it is not far off, team physiotherapist Alex Kountouris was quoted as saying in Herald Sun.

At the moment the cracks not there, but it is not far away, it could be one ball away, it could be 10 balls away. I dont think he will be able to play the Sydney Test, well wait and see if hes got what we think hes got and if its confirmed by scans then we will have to rest him, we will have to get a specialists opinion, but it will be four to six weeks, I think.

Kountouris said that while the bone may break if Lee bowls in the second innings, some specialists believe the foot heals more quickly from a break than the condition it is in now. Lee has been struggling since returning to the side for the Indian series. In eight Tests he has only taken more than three wickets in a game once and has 1-200 against South Africa in the three innings of the series.

With Lee out, Mitchell Johnson, who made his debut last summer and has played only 17 Tests, will lead the attack in Sydney. It is possible the side will now take the field in Sydney without three of its most senior players. Lee is gone, Andrew Symonds is struggling with an injured knee and Matthew Haydens future is under a cloud.

The other possible bowlers include fast bowler Peter Siddle (three Tests), spinner Nathan Hauritz (three Tests in four years) and either Doug Bollinger or Ben Hilfenhaus, fast bowlers who have never worn the baggy green.
TheNews
__________________


----------



## Moin91

*Malik all set to get extension as Pakistan captain*



Tuesday, December 30, 2008
By Khalid Hussain

KARACHI: Shoaib Maliks tenure as Pakistan captain ends on Wednesday (tomorrow) but the Sialkot-born all-rounder is all set to get at least a one-year extension.

Just months after being rejected as a weak and uninspiring captain by several former Test cricketers, Malik has achieved a remarkable recovery and now most experts want him to carry on as skipper.

Malik, 26, has garnered the vocal support of new Pakistan coach Intikhab Alam while chief selector Abdul Qadir is also offering relatively muted support even though he is in favour of having different captains for Tests and One-day Internationals.

Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) chairman Ijaz Butt made it public last month that the PCB Governing Board will decide in January whether Malik would continue as captain after the end of his two-year tenure. But he had also declared that much will depend on how Malik performs both as captain and the teams all-rounder in Novembers three-match ODI series against the West Indies in Abu Dhabi.

Malik led Pakistan to a 3-0 triumph in the series in which he also contributed handsomely both with the bat and ball.Earlier this month, Malik spearheaded Punjab Stallions to a title-winning triumph in the Pentangular Cup One-day Championship.

According to sources in the PCB, there are strong indications that Maliks stint as captain would be extended for one more year. On Monday, former Pakistan captain Moin Khan also joined the chorus of praise for Malik, saying that Pakistan cannot afford to have anybody else at the helm of their team at this point in time.

Malik has transformed himself into a good captain and I believe he is now the best man to lead Pakistan, said Moin.

Last week, Intikhab made it clear that he wants Malik to continue as captain. I am crystal clear in my mind that Malik should continue as captain,Intikhab, a former Pakistan captain was quoted as saying in an interview.

Intikhabs remarks were in stark to contrast to the comments he made just weeks before taking over as the Pakistan coach when pointed out that Pakistan did not have captaincy stuff in the present lot and suggested Shahid Afridi as a candidate.

Malik has played 35 Tests and scored 1076 runs besides accumulating 4665 runs from 170 ODI appearances in which he has also picked up 125 wickets. He was handpicked to succeed Inzamam-ul-Haq as Pakistan captain by the former PCB chief Nasim Ashraf after Pakistans humiliating first round exit from the 2007 World Cup last March. Ashraf ignored more senior candidates like Mohammad Yousuf and Shahid Afridi with the belief that a young Malik will prove to be the right man to help Pakistan bounce back in the 2011 World Cup.

Under Malik, Pakistan lost back-to-back Test series against South Africa and India but reached the final of the inaugural World Twenty20 Championships in South Africa last September. He also led Pakistan to 18 wins in 21 ODI games in 2008  a year when Pakistan did not play a single Test.
TheNews


----------



## Super Falcon

Goodperson said:


> On the contrary BCCI has been biggest supporter of PCB.




yes but in past but what indian board and indian govt is doing is not giving us a good signal now bcci is the biggest enemy of pcb


----------



## EagleEyes

Pakistan has allowed ICL officials or coaches to participate in the domestic tournaments. Thats great for being fair! Thumbs up to the new PCB management.


----------



## roopesh

I appriciate PCB and Lanka boards for this. Personally I dont like boss attitude of BCCI. Now a days they are too much! Hold on guys its all bcoz of govt support and mafia.
Let my party come in play they will kick their &#37;^&%&.


----------



## Super Falcon

i hope pcb will lift ban from all icl players and in next T 20 pakistan surley gonna beat indians hell out of them by razaq,imran nazir rana naveed, by getting them pakistan will be very hard to beat in T 20 next to imposible


----------



## Moin91

*Too early to call India No. 1 side: Ganguly*
1 Jan 2009, PTI 

NEW DELHI: Amid a raging debate whether India or South Africa are possible successors to Australia, Sourav Ganguly on Thursday said it would be "a bit too early" to rank Mahendra Singh Dhoni's men as world's number one team as it still needs to prove itself overseas. 

The former captain said India had a very good team but the "real test" would come when they play well abroad where the conditions are different. 

Asked specifically whether India could be the number one team after Australia's decline, Ganguly said, "To say that India would be number one, I think it's a bit too early. Look at the ICC points rankings, Australia, although they have not played good cricket for the last 3-4 months, they are still a few points away from the rest. 

"India has a very good team but I believe this team's real test would be overseas, when India go to New Zealand and when they start traveling abroad. If you look at the last year, India has played a lot of cricket at home," Ganguly said. 

Ganguly, who retired from international cricket after the series against Australia in November, said it would be difficult for India to replace great players like Sachin Tendulkar and Rahul Dravid when they decide to retire. 

"It will take a lot of time to replace the Tendulkars, Dravids, Kumbles and Laxmans. It has taken a period of time for what they have achieved," said Ganguly who ended his career with a Test aggregate of 7212 in 113 matches for an average of 42.17. 

Ganguly said that there was plenty of talent in India but the younger players who replace these stalwarts should be given a longer rope to establish themselves. 

"One must also realise that when people like Gavaskar and Vengsarkar went, the Dravids, Tendulkars and Gangulys came. So there will be replacements. In India, there is so much talent. But it will happen only with time. The young players should be given time to establish themselves and become match-winners," he said. 

Asked whether India had a better team and an all-round attack compared to South Africa, Ganguly said, "I would not say that at that stage, to be honest. If you look at South Africa's performance in the last nine series, they have not dropped a series. It's been all round the world. They have beaten Australia in Australia, they went to England and beat them convincingly." 

On the government's decision to call off India's cricket tour of Pakistan, the former captain said it was the right decision under the circumstances. 

"In the current situation, best thing is to withdraw from cricket. After what happened in Mumbai and from TV and other reports, there is lot to it than what I see. From that point of view, going to Pakistan at this stage will not be right and the government has done the right thing," he said. 

Only a week back, Sachin Tendulkar had also backed the government's decision to scrap the tour saying the Mumbai tragedy was far bigger than any cricket tour or sports.

India were scheduled to play three Test, five One-dayers and a Twenty20 match during their month-long tour to Pakistan but a diplomatic stand-off following the terror attacks in Mumbai led to the cancellation of the series. 

Ganguly was also impressed with the long strides the system in Indian cricket has taken towards progress and improvement. 

But at the same time he attributed the change to the huge money, which cricket administrators had at their disposal to bring about changes. 

"To be honest, system has improved quite a lot. That's bound to happen. Things are bound to happen. Things progress. Indian cricket has had the luck to have money to run cricket. 

"You can see that some of the stadiums which have been built, some of the facilities which are being provided to the Test playing centres. We last played Test in Nagpur and that's fabulous venue for Test cricket," he said. 

However, the former skipper said Indian cricket was able to produce the champions even when a supportive system was not in place for players. 

"The facilities being provided to the modern day cricketers were not the same when we started our careers in 1996. Even our predecessors started without these facilities. 

"No system can be perfect. But Indian cricket has done well irrespective of the system. Sunil Gavaskar came in when we had no system. Kapil (Dev) came in when we did not have facilities to produce fast bowlers. 

"But the system has gone from stronger to stronger," he said.


----------



## Moin91

*PCB may end Asif suspension*



Thursday, January 01, 2009
KARACHI: Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) is considering clearing dope-tainted fast bowler Mohammad Asif.

The PCB suspended Asif earlier this year after he failed a dope test while playing in the inaugural Indian Premier League (IPL) in May.

But since it is uncertain whether Pakistani players will be associated with the IPL in the wake of Indias ties with Pakistan post-Mumbai attacks, the PCB is evaluating the pros and cons of letting Asif off the hook.

Sources in the PCB said Wednesday that Asif is also pressurising the PCB through both legal and political channels, to clear him so that he could resume his international career.

Asif wants to be cleared as soon as possible so as to return to competitive cricket by appearing in the ongoing Quaid-e-Azam Trophy - the countrys premier domestic event.

But the PCB top brass is split as some officials favour clearing Asif while others think such a step would tarnish the boards reputation.

Asif has a tainted reputation as far as doping is concerned as he also tested positive for banned anabolic steroid nandrolone during the 2006 ICC Champions Trophy in India. 

He made all the wrong headlines last summer when he was detained in Dubai for 19 days after being caught carrying a small amount of some banned substance.

However, Pakistan Cricket Board officials with a soft corner for him believe that the player has already paid price for the offence as he has been out of the Pakistan team for the last six months.

They also point out that Asif did not fail Test while on national duty and now that there is a major possibility that Pakistan may break ties with the IPL because of strained relations with India, there is no use punishing Asif.

Meanwhile, the PCB has decided to seek help from legal experts to resolve the issue.

Sources said the Pakistan board has contacted doping experts Waqar Ahmed and Danish Zaheer to find out a legal way to clear Asif.

It remains to be seen whether Asif will appear before the IPL doping tribunal in London on January 24. 

Because of the tensions between India and Pakistan following last months has chosen London as the venue for the hearing.Mumbai terror attacks, the Indian Premier League doping tribunal 
TheNews


----------



## Moin91

*Pietersen threatens to resign over Vaughan's non-inclusion: Report*
1 Jan 2009, PTI 

LONDON: England cricket could find itself in the doldrums with a report claiming that captain Kevin Pietersen is threatening to resign over the non-inclusion of former skipper Michael Vaughan in the squad for this month's tour of West Indies. 

The media said Pietersen felt betrayed by coach Peter Moores following the treatment meted out to Vaughan, whom the skipper had wanted for the four-Test tour of the West Indies. 

Pietersen, it was reported, and had sought an emergency meeting with ECB chairman Giles Clarke on the issue. 

The selectors, along with Moores, retained Ian Bell and Owais Shah in the squad much to the fury of Pietersen, who sees this as the final straw in a relationship with the coach that has been fractious at best since he took over. 

According to the Daily Mail, Pietersen will tell Clarke that either Moores goes or he quits. 

"It will place bombastic chairman Clarke in a highly difficult position as he has to choose between his powerful captain and the coach regarded so highly at the ECB," the report said. 

Pietersen had asked for Vaughan's inclusion and had left on his holiday to Africa believing he would have his way but Moores won over the selectors at the meeting. 

Pietersen had assured Vaughan, his predecessor as captain, that he had his full support. He sees Vaughan's presence as crucial to England's attempt to win the Ashes next summer. 

"England now risk totally alienating their best player, the man who showed statesmanlike leadership in a situation of genuine crisis, unless Clarke axes Moores," the report said. 

"The situation is such that the pair will surely not be able to work together again and, while (Hugh) Morris's support for Moores should not be underestimated, the ECB would be foolhardy in the extreme if they went against their captain," it added. 

Moores, boosted by the support of ECB managing director Morris, spoke against Vaughan at a highly charged selection committee meeting on Monday. 

Since accepting the captaincy last August, Pietersen has not had the best of relationship with Moores. The captain was vocal against what he saw as Moores' obsession with physical training before the tour of India. 

Vaughan also had no secret of his dislike for Moores during their brief spell together and the former captain has privately told friends that he intends to make it perfectly clear what he thinks of Moores when he writes his autobiography at the conclusion of his career.
__________________


----------



## Super Falcon

i hope and pray that ties between pcb and bcci wil broke soon because pcb has suffered alot from theses ties by banning it own players


----------



## omairhr

Gulf Times ? Qatar?s top-selling English daily newspaper - Sport


----------



## Moin91

*Butt claims to have broken the Mendis code*
2 Jan 2009, PTI 

KARACHI: Pakistan opener Salman Butt claims to have found the key to success against Sri Lankan mystery spinner Ajantha Mendis after watching him bowl during the Indian Premier League trials for Kolkata Knight Riders. 

"He bowls like the typical finger tape tennis bowlers you find playing on the streets of Pakistan and his success comes from the fact that he has a very good faster ball without any visible change to his bowling action or grip on the ball," Butt said. 

Butt said he would now be more comfortable while facing up to the unorthodox off-spin of Mendis during Pakistan's upcoming series against Sri Lanka. 

"At the end of the season, Mendis had appeared in trials for the Kolkata Knight Riders and I got a chance to watch him bowl and also played him in the nets," Butt said. 

"He uses his top finger to obtain speed off the surface and turn without changing his action," the opener added. 

Bowlers who use just two fingers to obtain turn and speed from tennis balls covered with tape in street cricket in Pakistan are described as tape tennis specialists. 

Mendis has been a runaway success since the Asia Cup held in Pakistan last year during which he bamboozled the batsmen with his variations taking six for 13 in the final against India in Karachi.


----------



## Moin91

*ICC confident of sub-continent hosting World Cup*
2 Jan 2009, PTI 

SYDNEY: Even though Australia and New Zealand have been put on standby, International Cricket Council (ICC) President David Morgan on Friday expressed confidence that the 2011 World Cup would take place in the Indian sub-continent as per schedule. 

India, Pakistan, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh are joint hosts of the 2011 event but cricket was badly hit in the region, especially in Pakistan, due to the prevailing security situations. 

Morgan said though Australia and New Zealand have been named alternative venues, he was confident that the sub-continent would successfully host the event. 

"We are confident the sub-continent will be able to stage next World Cup," Morgan said. 

"One would have to be absolutely firm 12 months before the start of the event," the ICC chief added. 

Due to the reluctance of other teams to tour the country, Pakistan didn't play a single Test match in 2008 and even the Champions Trophy scheduled in the strife-torn country had to be postponed after a few countries refused to tour. 

Terror raised its ugly head in India as well and after the attacks in Mumbai it took lot of persuasion from the BCCI before England was convinced to return for a two-match Test series. 

The terror strikes, however, prompted cricket administrations to postpone the inaugural edition of the Champions League. 

Morgan also expressed hopes that Australia would grant visa to Zimbabwe Cricket Union chairman Peter Chingoka to attend an ICC meeting later this month in Perth. 

"We are hopeful that Peter Chingoka, the chairman of ZCU, will be given a visa to attend the meetings in Perth," Morgan said. 

Perceived as an ally of Zimbabwe president Robert Mugabe, Chingoka has been barred from visiting the country by the Australian federal government. 

"Were making strenuous efforts to try to ensure a visa will be made available for this specific purpose," Morgan added.


----------



## Moin91

*Pak selector disagrees with decision to retain Malik as captain*

Shahid HashmiFriday, January 02, 2009 4:29:40 PM

Karachi: Pakistan's newly appointed chief selector Abdul Qadir has a strong opinion, and often misfires something which is either totally against the policies of Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) or unacceptable in the local culture.

Qadir has strongly opposed the idea of retaining Shoaib Malik as captain for both Tests and one-day cricket, saying he respects PCB chairman Ijaz Butt's view, but still feel that there should be separate captains for Tests and ODIs.
Butt had hinted Malik would continue as captain after his tenure expired on December 31.

"I have been saying there should be separate captains for Tests and ODIs," reiterated, Qadir which many believe will create disharmony in the team. Butt denied there was any suggestion of having separate captains with the governing Board which will give a final decision on Malik's captaincy.

Qadir said there will be dual benefits of having separate captains. "The Test and ODI captains will search for talents and will not feel the burden. "

Qadir also had different view from coach Intikhab Alam. While Qadir advocated for trail matches to prepare for Sri Lanka series, Alam suggested that the players feature in the ongoing Quaid-e-Azam Trophy.


----------



## Moin91

*Day-night Tests concept gets ICC thumbs-up *



Saturday, January 03, 2009
SYDNEY: The International Cricket Councils chief says dwindling attendance at Test matches could speed up the possibility of day-night fixtures, if a suitable ball could be developed.

ICC chief executive Haroon Lorgat, speaking at a press conference on Friday to mark the councils 100th anniversary, endorsed a call by Cricket Australia head James Sutherland for day-night Tests in an effort to improve attendance and television ratings.

The lack of crowd attendance at many grounds around the globe is a cause for concern, Lorgat said. In that was the possibility of exploring day-night cricket because there is no doubt James Sutherland has put that on the table.

We all know the technical difficulties on that. If thats an answer to ensuring the status it has because its a better time proposition, then I would be in favor of it.

The main technical difficulty is the ball. Wear on the ball is a key factor in tests, and day-night tests would need to find a method to replicate the wear when switching from a red ball during the day to a white ball at night, or develop a ball that was equally visible in day and night sessions.

ICC president David Morgan defended the ICCs desire for Zimbabwe Cricket Union chairman Peter Chingoka to attend this months council meeting in Perth.

Chingoka, a supporter of Zimbabwe President Robert Mugabe, has been banned from visiting Australia by the federal government as part of sanctions against the Mugabe government.

Were hopeful that Peter Chingoka, the chairman of ZCU, will be given a visa to attend the meetings in Perth, Morgan said. Simply for the Perth meetings.

Certainly Mr Chingoka was allowed into the UK on two occasions after initial application was put on hold. Were making strenuous efforts to try to ensure a visa will be made available for this specific purpose.

Day-night Tests concept gets ICC thumbs-up


----------



## Moin91

*Miandad wants NSK to look like Lords or the MCG *


Sunday, January 04, 2009
By Khalid Hussain

KARACHI: Javed Miandad said on Saturday that he is working overtime to transform Karachis National Stadium into a facility that could be compared with Lords, known as the Home of Cricket.

The Director General of the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) has ordered renovation work at the National Stadium (NSK) and believes that it would be ready within the next 15 days, well ahead of the proposed home series against Sri Lanka likely to get underway next month.

National Stadium is one of our major Test centres and I want it to look as good as Lords or the Melbourne Cricket Ground (MCG), said the former Pakistan captain, who is these days wearing the hat of a cricket administrator.

Miandad said that he has also ordered for the detachment of shops and offices adjacent to the stadium, saying that they posed a security hazard.

According to the security guidelines given to us by the International Cricket Council (ICC), we cant have unconcerned units connected to our Test centres,î he said. That is why we have asked shops and offices to relocate from the National Stadium as soon as possible, he added.

Miandad, regarded among the greatest Pakistani cricketers, said that is very important for the National Stadium to become a secure facility otherwise it might not get Tests or One-day Internationals in the future.

In the current circumstances, we have to completely abide by the security guidelines given to us by the concerned authorities, he said.

In addition to that, to have unrelated infrastructure removed (from the stadium) will help us beautify the National Stadium in a befitting manner, he said.

Miandad said that he wants a ring road to be developed around the stadium so that the spectators can reach their particular enclosures without any problems.

The National Stadium will be developed into one of the best cricket centres in the world, said Miandad, who has fond memories of the National Stadium  his home ground.

Miandad said that he is also consulting with the company that installed a digital screen at the stadium to relocate it as it is posing a security hazard.

I dont know who advised them to put that screen where it is now. It is right in front of an entire enclosure and we will have to relocate it to some better place.

Miandad said that the gymnasium at the stadium will be upgraded to international standard, adding that the PCB is ready to take all possible steps to improve the facilities available at the new stadium.

The National Stadium became Karachis fifth and Pakistans 11th first-class ground in 1955. The inaugural first-class match was played here between Pakistan and India on April 21-24 that year and it became a fortress of Pakistan cricket. In 34 Tests between that first match and December 2000, Pakistan won 17 and were never beaten. Their first Test defeat here came against England in 2000-01. The first one-dayer at the stadium was against the West Indies on November 21, 1980.

It is expected to be the venue for the series opener against Sri Lanka sometime next month.

Meanwhile, Miandad is looking ahead to a rosy future for the ground.

My dream is to transform the National Stadium into a cricket facility that is second to none, Miandad concluded.


----------



## Moin91

*Asif seeks clarity over future *


Sunday, January 04, 2009
LAHORE: Suspended Pakistani pace bowler Mohammad Asif, who was embroiled in a doping controversy, on Saturday wanted to know from the Indian Premier League and the Pakistan Cricket Board if he could play for them.

Asif, who was suspended by the PCB from playing all forms of cricket after testing positive for a banned substance during the IPL series in June, said the cricketing bodies should clear the air on his status.

Everyone knows that I have not been allowed to play cricket for the past seven months but I havent been banned either. I am not sure what I should do. They should either ban me or clear my name so that I can return to play cricket, Asif told a news channel.

Asifs B sample had also tested positive, but the quantity of the banned substance found in his urine sample differed in both tests prompting the pacer to challenge the procedure adopted for dope testing in the IPL.

Everyone knows without cricket I am nothing. It is on hold for the past seven months and it is only a one way traffic. I am getting no response either from the Board or IPL, the player said. His lawyer had on Friday said that the ban imposed by the PCB, stopping Asif from playing in domestic cricket, is unwarranted and uncalled for.

Our stand is very clear that Asif did not take any banned substance and we feel the procedure adopted in the IPL was flawed. I have no doubt he should be allowed to play domestic and international cricket and the board is wrong to suspend him, Shahid Karim said.

He added that Asif had prepared a strong case for the January 24th hearing and was hopeful of being proved innocent.


----------



## Super Falcon

i hope NSK will be home of cricket in future and bcci sucks


----------



## Moin91

*Aussies still have firepower for Ashes *



Thursday, January 08, 2009
LONDON: Problems abound for the Australia cricket team after their worst year since the dark days of 1985.

The question at the start of an Ashes year is whether the current malaise is a temporary and reversible decline or if it heralds the fall of one of the great sporting dynasties.

During 2008 Australia lost five tests and succumbed in consecutive series away to India and at home to South Africa. The South Africa defeat was their first series loss at home for 16 years.

South Africa now host a return series after which Australia take part in the Twenty20 World Cup before defending the Ashes in England.

A 103-run victory in the third Test in Sydney over South Africa, albeit in a dead rubber, demonstrated how dangerous Australia remain. Their supporters will also cite a lengthy injury list and point out that only a year ago the side completed 16 test wins in a row for the second time.

Still the aura of invincibility built up steadily since Allan Borders side trounced an initially over-confident and ultimately demoralised England side 20 years ago has dimmed. The task for captain Ricky Ponting and his team mates is to restore the fortunes of the finest international sporting side during the opening decade of the 21st century.

Border, one of Australias most courageous and prolific batsmen, had not wanted the job of captain and came close to resigning after his team lost series home and away to New Zealand.

He stayed on, fought through the tough times, and surrounded himself with men of talent and character including Mark Taylor and Steve Waugh who were to succeed him as national skipper.

Taylor finally achieved the series win over West Indies which had eluded Border, and Waugh inherited a team of supreme skills who went on to bring one-day scoring rates to Test cricket.

Unlike some other countries, Australia do not over-complicate the job of selecting their leader.

Border was the teams best batsman. So too was Waugh and Ponting at his peak is better than either. As his countrys leader, though, his reputation has suffered since he was out-thought by Michael Vaughan in the wonderful 2005 Ashes series.

Two crucial passages decided the first two Tests against South Africa in the visitors favour. In Perth, South Africa scored 414 for four to win the match, the second highest winning total in a Test. In Melbourne, Jean-Paul Duminy and Dale Steyn added 180 for the ninth wicket in South Africas first innings.

Both times Ponting and his team looked increasingly clueless and suddenly it was South Africa, who had never previously won a series in Australia, who were setting the pace.

In Pontings defence, captaincy was an altogether different job before Glenn McGrath, Shane Warne and Adam Gilchrist retired in quick succession.

Pace bowler McGrath was both enforcer and container, Warne is acknowledged as the most accomplished leg-spinner test match cricket has ever seen and wicketkeeper Gilchrist was a uniquely destructive batsman.

Two other integral members of the team have lost form and fitness respectively. The runs have dried up for opener Matthew Hayden and fast bowler Brett Lee is now injured after struggling to make an impact against either India or Australia.

Six months is a long time in the frenzied world of international cricket and Australia can still assemble a team easily good enough to start as Ashes favourites.

Simon Katich has re-established himself at the top of the order, Ponting is still a wonderful batsman and Michael Clarke has added consistency to his talent in the middle order.

Andrew Symonds, troubled by disciplinary and fitness problems, is crucial to the balance of the side with his batting, fielding and bowling in two styles. The expected return of Stuart Clark after injury will bring a master of line and length back to the pace attack.

Throw in the rapidly improving fast left-armer Mitchell Johnson, who has the potential to become a genuine all-rounder, and the blossoming batting skills of wicketkeeper Brad Haddin and Australias plight does not look so desperate after all.

The thing we can take out of the last few weeks is that when weve played our best cricket its been very good, Ponting told reporters before the Sydney Test against South Africa. But our worst cricket side has been awful so weve got to find a gap in the middle there.


----------



## Moin91

*Strauss vows to keep Pietersen on his side *



Saturday, January 10, 2009
LONDON: Andrew Strauss was adamant he would have no problems working with ousted predecessor Kevin Pietersen after being confirmed as Englands new Test captain.

Strauss found himself thrust into the leadership when English cricket chiefs finally decided on Wednesday the irretrievable breakdown between Pietersen and team coach Peter Moores meant both men had to lose their posts - even though this was just weeks before the start of the West Indies tour.

Star batsman Pietersen, however, remains in the England fold and Strauss is confident the South Africa-born shotmaker, who averages over 50 in Tests, would continue to provide the weight of runs the team will need if they are to regain the Ashes this year.

I have spoken to Kevin a couple of times already, said the 31-year-old opener.

I know him well, he is a good mate of mine, he has said he will support me, I truly believe he will do. Clearly, it is a tough situation for him and Im sure he has his own side of the story. I dont think he should be villified.

I believe very strongly he did what he felt was in the best interests of the England team as captain and I have no problems with him as a player. It is fantastic we have such a world-class player in our side.

South Africa-born Pietersens five-month reign, which only encompassed three Tests, ended in dramatic fashion after his fall out with Moores became public  and he effectively presented his employers with a him or me scenario.

As it turned out the England and Wales Cricket Board (ECB) opted to do without the 28-year-old Pietersen as captain and Moores as coach.

Strauss, who led England to a 2006 series win over Pakistan when standing-in for the injured Michael Vaughan, accepted Pietersens personality could rub people up the wrong way.

KP is a very strong-willed person and that was one of his great strengths as England captain, he said.

He had a vision where he felt England cricket needed to go and he backed himself and wasnt worried about upsetting a few people on the way.

In a way thats a very positive trait to have as a person and in another its going to create confrontations.

You need those sort of people in your team who arent going to take a backward step and who are going to say the chips are down I back myself and Im going to deliver.Im just looking forward to him going out and scoring runs for England which I know he will.

Englands two star players in Pietersen and all-rounder Andrew Flintoff are known not to get on.

Strauss, asked how he could unite the dressing room in such circumstances, replied: The reality is that it is going to take some effort on everyones behalf. Youre not just going to walk in and everythings going to be hunky-dory.

But this England team has to go out and perform well, and weve got a duty to do that, added Strauss of a side which achieved just one Test win against a team ranked above it during Mooress time in charge, against South Africa, when the Proteas had already won last year series.

I dont think the rifts are as bad as theyve been made out to be.

England remain without a coach for the West Indies and theyve still to decide who will captain their one-day team, although they hope both issues will be resolved within 36 hours.

Strauss, who last played a one-day international at the 2007 World Cup, said: To be honest the one-day side is in flux in the moment and Ive got a meeting with the selectors about that tomorrow (Friday).

Last month, Strauss became the first England batsman to score hundreds in both innings of a Test in India.

Asked if captaincy would affect his form, Strauss said: No, not really. The times I have done it recently with Middlesex and England if anything it has helped my batting.


----------



## Super Falcon

now bcci will punish asif what the hell out the pcb is doing if bcci have to ban asif it can ban him for not playing in ipl i dont think so bcci have legal authority to ban asif for not playing for pakistan pcb is the governing body and asif is not foud guilty fo any pcb matches


----------



## Pk_Thunder

*
Opener Hayden confirms retirement*


Australian opening batsman Matthew Hayden has announced his retirement from international cricket after a 17-year first-class career.

The 37-year-old announced his decision in a news conference at his home ground, the Gabba, in Brisbane.

He later took a lap of honour during Tuesday evening's Twenty20 match between Australia and South Africa.

"I have loved so much playing cricket, and I count it as such an honour to have represented my country," he said.

The powerful left-hander scored 8,625 runs at an average of 50.73 during his Test career but averaged less than 20 in Australia's recent 2-1 Test series loss to South Africa, their first home series defeat in 16 years.

TOM FORDYCE'S BLOG
Hayden seemed to leave everyone but Australians cold

He was dropped for the current Twenty20 games and one-dayers against the Proteas but selectors said they would still consider the country's most successful opening batsman for upcoming Test tours to South Africa and the Ashes series in England.

An emotional Hayden, who is sixth on the all-time list of Test century-makers with 30 hundreds, added: "I know that now is the time to move on.

"I've lived the dream of every kid who has ever picked up a bat and ball and wanted to wear the baggy green (Australian Test cap).

"I am retiring from cricket, not from life, there is still so much that I want to achieve and contribute to the community."

Twice a World Cup winner with Australia, Hayden belted 10 centuries and 36 half-centuries in 161 one-day internationals.

606: DEBATE
How will you remember Hayden's international career?

He averaged 43.8 in the format, with a top score of 181 not out, and also played in two World Cup-winning squads.

He was the International Cricket Council's one-day international player of the year in 2007 and the Australian ODI player of the year in 2008.

Hayden began his international career in South Africa in 1994 but it was not until the formation of his opening partnership with Justin Langer six years later that his career really took off.

In 2001, he made 549 runs at an average of 109 in a three-Test series in India and two years later set a new world record for the highest Test score when he made 380 against Zimbabwe in Perth, an innings that featured 11 sixes and 38 fours.

He only held the record for six months, however, as former West Indies skipper Brian Lara reclaimed it with an innings of 400 not out against England.

The dominant side of which Hayden was a key part began to break up after the 5-0 whitewash over England in 2006-07, with Shane Warne, Glenn McGrath, Damien Martyn, Langer and, more recently, Adam Gilchrist deciding to quit international cricket.

McGrath hailed Hayden as a "legend of the game" who had "nothing left to prove".

And Australia captain Ricky Ponting said Hayden, who also played county cricket in England for Hampshire and Northamptonshire, would be remembered as one of the national team's all-time greats.

MATTHEW HAYDEN FACTFILE
First-class debut: Sheffield match for Queensland, Nov 1991
Test debut: 1994 against South Africa in Johannesburg
Test centuries: 30
World record Test score: 380 against Zimbabwe in Perth, Oct 2003

"Taking his 30 Test hundreds out of it, and his average of 50 and all that, he's a massive loss for our dressing room, there's no doubt about that," commented Ponting.

Australia's selectors hoped that Hayden would continue until this summer's Ashes series in England.

But after overcoming an Achilles tendon injury that resulted in him missing the 2008 tour to the West Indies, he has been short of runs in recent Tests, scoring only 149 runs at 16.55 from five matches against New Zealand and South Africa in the current Australian season.

"I'm paid to get runs and when you are short of runs then you have to start asking questions," he said last week.

Hayden's recent struggles prompted the Australia selectors to turn their attention to New South Wales batsman David Warner, who made an explosive debut in last weekend's Twenty20 international against South Africa with 89 off 43 balls.

But Phil Jaques, who has played 11 Tests but is recovering from a back injury, and 20-year-old rookie Phillip Hughes are potential replacements for Hayden in the Test side for next month's return tour of South Africa.

Hayden, meanwhile, is set to play in the second Indian Premier League competition, as he is contracted to the Chennai Super Kings franchise.


----------



## Silverfalcon

*Hayden was a phenomenal opening batsman, i am very sad to see him leave.

will never forget his bold style of approaching the bowler, 1 foot out of the crease , walking towards the bowler and then playing the shot.*


----------



## Moin91

He was good player....greatest opener ever....


----------



## Moin91

*Pakistani Senators want life ban on dope-tainted Asif*
13 Jan 2009, IANS 

KARACHI: Pakistan's embattled fast bowler Mohammad Asif suffered yet another blow on Tuesday when the Senate's Sports Committee asked the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) to impose a life ban on the dope-tainted player. 

Senators probing the national cricket affairs told the PCB chairman at a meeting in Islamabad that Asif has set a bad example because of repeated breaches of discipline involving the use and possession of banned substances and should be punished appropriately. 

Senator Enver Baig, a committee member, said that Asif has tarnished the image of the nation after being convicted on charges of possession of opium in Dubai. 

Asif, 26, tested positive for nandroline during the inaugural Indian Premier League (IPL) season last May. He is also under scrutiny for a 19-day detention in Dubai over possession of opium in June last year. 

The pacer was detained at Dubai Airport on June 1 last year after being detected with 0.24 gram of opium on his way back to Pakistan after playing in the IPL. 

"Youngsters will be encouraged to take drugs if Asif is not banned," Baig said at the meeting. 

PCB chairman Ijaz Butt said he had no knowledge of a report from the Dubai public prosecutor which was published in the media on Sunday. 

"We didn't have the copy of it because former chief operating officer of the PCB, Shafqat Naghmi, took it away with him when he left the PCB Oct 18 last year," the PCB chief told the committee. 

Senator Tahir Mashadi said Asif's admission that he took opium would leave a bad impression on the Pakistani youngsters, who follow cricket like a religion. 

"We have great expectations from our sportsmen, they are role models," he said. "The PCB needs to take some strict action against Asif so that a clear-cut message be given to youngsters." 

The Senators also grilled the PCB chief over "serious financial discrepancies in the board accounts".


----------



## Moin91

*Intikhab says team will carry on with winning habit*



Friday, January 16, 2009
By Khalid Hussain

KARACHI: Pakistan coach Intikhab Alam hopes his charges will carry on from where they left in last Novembers offshore series against the West Indies, by shining in the three-match assignment against Sri Lanka next week.

Intikhab told The News on Thursday that the three-match series against Sri Lanka is a big challenge for his team, adding that he expects them to gel like a well-oiled unit against Mahela Jayawardenes men. Sri Lanka are scheduled to arrive in Pakistan on January 18 to play three One-day Internationals from January 20-24 in Karachi and Lahore.

The best thing for us is that (international) cricket is about to resume in Pakistan with is series, he said referring to the fact that the country last hosted an international game last July when it staged the Asia Cup.

All non-Asian top teams stayed away from Pakistan last year because of security apprehensions.

But it is also important for us to win the series after having done well against the West Indies in Abu Dhabi, he added.

Pakistan whitewashed the West Indies 3-0 in Abu Dhabi in a one-day series held in Abu Dhabi last November.

They were supposed to host India in a Test and ODI series in January-February but the much-awaited home assignment was scrapped after the Indians refused to tour Pakistan because of strained relations between the two governments over last Novembers terror attacks in Mumbai.

Intikhab, 67, said that the team officials together with skipper Shoaib Malik have prepared a strategy for Sri Lanka but refrained from revealing it.

Weve worked extensively to come out with an effective strategy to counter Sri Lanka, he said.

Pakistan are likely to find Sri Lanka tougher opponents than the West Indies, especially because of the potent spin threat to be posed by touring slow bowlers  Muttiah Muralitharan and Ajantha Mendis.

Murali is currently the worlds best spinner while Mendis proved his worth the last time he was here  for the Asia Cup which he finished as the events best bowler and helped Sri Lanka to win the title in Karachi last July.

But Intikhab, who played 47 Tests for Pakistan from 1959-77, is confident that his batsmen will successfully tackle the Sri Lankan spin twins.

We know what their (Sri Lankas) strong points are and know how to tackle them, he said.

Intikhab, a former Pakistan captain, will be at the helm of a brief training camp getting underway here at the National Stadium from Saturday (tomorrow). The 15 players selected for the opening game will assemble here on Friday (today) to warm up for the short series that precedes the two Tests against Sri Lanka to be played in next months second leg.

Intikhab Alam said that the idea of having a camp was to get the players practice together for a few days before the start of the series.

The boys are already in shape and have benefited by playing in the ongoing Quaid-e-Azam Trophy, he said. But we wanted them to spend some time together in the nets before the series, the coach added.
TheNews


----------



## Al-zakir

Shakib word's best ODI all-rounder  
Thu, Jan 22nd, 2009 6:37 pm BdST 

Dhaka, Jan 22 (bdnews24.com)  All-rounder Shakib Al Hasan has emerged as the first Bangladeshi ever to lead an ICC ranking when he became the world's top one-day all-rounder, according to an announcement of the game's governing body on Thursday. 

With 380 rating points, the 21-year old, who was number three last week, went ahead of New Zealand's Jacob Oram (368 points) and England's Andrew Flintoff (366 points), according to the latest ICC ODI championship rankings. 

"It feels great to be ranked number one. My one and only goal is to keep performing and win matches for the Bangladesh team and I feel more inspired and motivated to give my all in the field," said Shakib, who is close to getting into the ODI bowler's top 10 also. He is currently ranked number 12. 

"I also know that retaining the number one spot will be even tougher and it will require lots of sacrifices, consistency, hard work and dedication," said Shakib in his immediate reaction. 

Shakib is only the second Bangladeshi to break into the top 10. 

Left-arm spinner Abdur Razzak had shot to number eight in the ODI bowling rankings in November 2007. 

In Test cricket Shakib has also made his mark and is ranked 10 in the all-rounder's list. This also makes him the first Bangladeshi Test cricketer ever in the top 10. 

ICC ODI Championship All-Rounder Ranking 


RANKING: 1. Shakib Al Hasan (Bangladesh), 380 points, 2. Jacob Oram (New Zealand) 
368, 3. Andrew Flintoff (England) 366, 4. Shoaib Malik (Pakistan), 342, 5. Jacques Kallis (South Africa), 342, 6. Chris Gayle (West Indies), 336, 7. Shahid Afridi (Pakistan), 323, 8. Yuvraj Singh (India) 
310, 9. Sanath Jayasuriya (Sri Lanka), 293, 10. Paul Collingwood (England), 280 

bdnews24.com/ar/1921h.

Shakib word&#39;s best ODI all-rounder :: Sport :: bdnews24.com ::

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Alhamdulilah!!

Really good news brother!!Thanx.


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Alhamdulilah!!
> 
> Really good news brother!!Thanx.



No problem. I will try to post some good news time to time.....Mubarak to our brother shakib........


----------



## Silverfalcon

Shakib Al Hasan is amazing.

there have been a few Bangladeshi players that have got my eye.

and those include Shakib Al Hasan, Rajin Saleh , Muhammad Ashraful , Mashrafe Mortaza


----------



## Al-zakir

Bangladesh win ODI series against Zimbabwe

Updated at: 0312 PST, Saturday, January 24, 2009

Bangladesh win ODI series against Zimbabwe DHAKA: Bangladesh comfortably beat Zimbabwe by six wickets Friday to clinch their three-game limited-over cricket series 2-1. In a match reduced to 37 overs per side after morning fog, Zimbabwe was sent in and recorded 119-9, with Bangladesh reaching 121-4 with more than four overs to spare.
Bangladesh were steered to victory by all-rounder Shakib Al Hasan (33 not out) and Mushfiqur Rahim (20 not out).
Hasan was named player of the series while Mashrafe bin Mortaza declared man of the match after destroying Zimbabwe's top order and helping Bangladesh reduce the visitors to 69-5.

Mortaza (3-26) struck early, trapping Visu Sibanda (0) lbw with the fifth ball of the match.

He then dismissed Hamilton Masakadza (10) and Stuart Matsikenyeri (10) to put Bangladesh firmly in control. Masakadza tried to play a short ball but failed to adjust and the ball took the shoulder of the bat, presenting a catch to Mehrab Hossain at second slip. Matsikenyeri was clean bowled.

Hasan (3-15), who has been ranked as the top one-day all-rounder by the International Cricket Council, bowled Elton Chigumbura (7) then removed Ray Price (7) and had Ed Rainsford (1) stumped by wicketkeeper Mushfiqur Rahim.

Sean Williams was the best of Zimbabwe's batsmen with 38.

In reply, Bangladesh lost Mehrab Hossain and captain Mohammad Ashraful cheaply, but a 34 from Tamim Iqbal provided the basis of the run chase. The hosts slipped to 89-4 but Zimbabwe could not get further breakthroughs to expose Bangladeh's tail, as Hasan and Rahim guided the home team to victory.

Bangladesh win ODI series against Zimbabwe - GEO.tv


----------



## Lockheed F-16

*OMG! WHAT AN INSULT*


LAHORE, Pakistan - Sri Lanka inflicted Pakistan's heaviest defeat in a limited-overs international on Saturday, winning the final game by 234 runs to clinch the series 2-1.

Tillakaratne Dilshan's unbeaten 137 off 139 balls took Sri Lanka to 309-5 before Nuwan Kulasekera claimed 3-17 and Thilan Thushara 3-33 to bowl out Pakistan in just 22.5 overs for its fourth-lowest total of 75.

Pakistan's previous biggest defeat - in terms of runs - was a 224-run loss to Australia in 2002 at Nairobi, Kenya.

"I'm very happy the way we handled the situation," Sri Lanka captain Mahela Jayawardene said. "Once you put 300 on the board we always knew they would be under pressure and we never let them settle."

Kumar Sangakkara hit 50 and Sanath Jayasuriya collected 45 to also be in the runs for Sri Lanka at Gaddafi Stadium, with Umar Gul taking 3-45 and Sohail Khan 1-52 for Pakistan.


Pakistan slumped to 18-6 in the ninth over before Gul hit 27 to save the team from recording its lowest total.

Sri Lanka offspinner Muttiah Muralitharan became the only second bowler after former Pakistan quick Wasim Akram (502) to take 500 ODI wickets, finishing with 2-2.

Pakistan won the first match in Karachi by eight wickets before Sri Lanka tied the series by winning the second by 129 runs.

"They really bowled and batted well and full marks to them," Pakistan captain Shoaib Malik said. "We always were going to struggle once we lost those early wickets and couldn't recover."

Pakistan's decision to change its batting lineup flopped badly with opening bowlers Thushara and Kulasekera combining to effectively finish the match as a contest by the ninth over.

Thushara had Kamran Akmal on 9 and Younis Khan on 4 out leg before wicket, while Misbah-ul-Haq edged a ball of his to be caught behind for 0. In between these wickets, Kulasekera removed Salman Butt for 0 and Khurram Manzoor, who was brilliantly caught for 3 by a diving Farveez Maharoof at square leg.

The hard-hitting Shahid Afridi lasted only three deliveries before leaving a delivery from Kulasekera that bowled him for 0.

Earlier, Dilshan had only one blemish in an otherwise superb century when Butt dropped a hard chance at point early in the innings after Jayawardene won the toss and chose to bat first.

Pakistan, who dropped out-of-form fast bowlers Shoaib Akhtar and Sohail Tanvir, struggled under overcast conditions as Jayasuriya yet again provided a quick start.

Jayasuriya also had a life on 16 when a diving Younis Khan could not grab a one-handed chance at gully. The hard-hitting left-hander then hammered three fours and a straight six in one over from Rao Iftikhar to give the innings momentum.

Iftikhar was taken out of the attack after conceding 53 runs in five overs.

Gul ended the 76-run opening stand when Jayasuriya mistimed a pull shot and holed out at mid-off.

Sangakkara added a valuable run-a-ball 104 with Dilshan as both batsmen consistently rotated the strike against some sloppy Pakistan ground fielding.

Dilshan drove offspinner Saeed Ajmal - one of two inclusions in Pakistan's team - for a single in the 43rd over to raise his second century in a one-day game.

Gul struck twice late in the innings when he had Jayawardene (18) and Chamara Kapugedera (0) caught behind.


----------



## hasang20

Pakistan havent played Cricket ODIs,Tests, n 20/20 why would you have hope when we havent played cricket men we are isoleted like always because we are muslim


----------



## Super Falcon

as being a professional we need to win matches it doseant matter we played matches or not

shoaib malik is very bad captain when lanka was crusing he kept on bowling with spinners he did not went with his faster bowlers thats why lankans easily got away and he does not keep his bowling rotating with faster bowlers and when we get rid of kamran akmal he missed again stumping chances pcb please send akmal home and bring new blood he did know how to keep wickets and after 30 matches he hits few sixes in last over of match and he keep playing pakistan cannot compete with other teams untill kamran is in the team and rashid, moin when they see their team is struggling to pick wickets they will do some spectacular catches,stumpings or run outs to buy pakistan wickets thats why we was succesfulll but seems like kamran is favourite boy to shoaib malik and pcb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pk_Thunder

*Younis Khan replaces Malik as captain*
Updated at: 1834 PST, Tuesday, January 27, 2009
Younis Khan replaces Malik as captain LAHORE: Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) has decided to appoint Younis Khan as captain of the national team after Pakistans humiliating defeat against Sri Lanka, said chairman Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) Ijaz Butt.

He announced this while talking to media here at the PCB headquarters on Tuesday.

Ijaz Butt told that Shoaib Malik on the PCB request has stepped down from the captaincy after the debacle of the Pakistan cricket team in the recent home series.

Malik led Pakistan to their worst one-day defeat -- by 234 runs -- in the third and final one-day international in Lahore on Saturday which gave Sri Lanka a 2-1 series win.

"Malik has accepted to step down after the Sri Lanka defeat and we have appointed Younus as the new captain for an indefinite period," Pakistan Cricket Board chairman Ijaz Butt told reporters.

The one-sided defeat sparked a furious reaction in the cricket-mad country and the PCB asked the team management to give a report on the reasons for the heavy defeat.

The sports committee of the Senate also summoned Malik, coach Intikhab Alam and chief selector Abdul Qadir on February 9 to explain the defeat.

The 26-year-old Malik was appointed skipper after Pakistan's first round exit from the 2007 World Cup in the West Indies.

Younus will take up the role in the two-Test home series against Sri Lanka next month.


----------



## Moin91

*Pietersen to get $1.3 million in IPL: Report *



Friday, January 30, 2009
LONDON: Former England captain Kevin Pietersen could become the IPLs highest-paid cricketer when he goes on sale at the auction on February 6 with a base price of $1.3 million, according to a newspaper report. Chennai Super Kings Mahendra Singh Dhoni is currently the leagues most expensive player: he was bought for $1.5 million after having a base price of $400,000. 

Daily Telegraph reported that, apart from Pietersen, Andrew Flintoff has been valued at $900,000, while the base price for other England players, though it is yet to be decided, is unlikely to be higher than $250,000. Englands centrally-contracted players will be available for only 21 days of the 2009 IPL season and will be paid on a pro-rata basis. 

Dominic Cork, Sajid Mahmood, Ed Joyce, Darren Gough, Rob Key and James Foster were some of the other players who were added to the auction list sent to the franchise owners, the report said. 

Related reports claimed that Michael Clarke, the Australia vice-captain, will be listed for the auction at a base price of $ 1 million. However, the Australian newspaper reported that Clarke was yet to decide on his participation in the IPL. 

Senior IPL officials, however, refused to confirm the figures that have been reported and said that the final list of players, including their base prices, was still being finalised. 

It would be premature to talk figures now as we are still in the final stages of negotiations with various players, an IPL official told Cricinfo. The official said that a clear picture would emerge in a day or two. 

The IPL has fixed $2 million as the maximum amount a franchise can spend at the auction. Cricinfoa

Pietersen to get $1.3 million in IPL: Report


----------



## Pk_Thunder

*IPL bans Asif for one year*
Updated at: 1245 PST, Friday, January 30, 2009 
MUMBAI: Pakistan fast bowler Mohammad Asif has been banned for one year by the Indian Premier League (IPL) here on Friday.

Mohammad Asif cannot play IPL cricket up to September 15, 2009, according the IPL tribunal.

Asif was charged for using eye drops containing nandrolone, a banned drug.


----------



## Introvert

*South Africa snatch top ODI ranking from Australia, winning series 4-1 *

Friday, January 30, 2009
PERTH: South Africa has become the number one team in one-day international cricket when they beat the world champions Australia by 39 runs in the final One-day International here at WACA on Friday to take the five-match series 4-1. 

Chasing 289 to finish the series with a 3-2 loss, Australia were all out for 249 runs in 49 overs and not only lost the series but also their top position in the ICC rankings which they were enjoying for the last several years. 

Debutant Lonwabo Tsotsobe made the perfect start to his ODI career with two wickets in his first four overs to play a key role in South Africas victory. He removed two of the danger men, Shaun Marsh and Ricky Ponting.

No Aussie batsman except Michael Hussey (78) and Brad Haddin (63) could resist against South African bowlers. Michaels brother David Hussey also made a useful contribution of 32. The Husseys had come together at 4 for 53 and added 69 runs. 

Earlier, Hashim Amla narrowly missed his first century of the series but together with AB de Villiers set the stage with a solid 118-run partnership and JP Duminy provided the late entertainment with a quick half-century to take South Africa to 288-6 in 50 allotted overs.

Amla's 97 ended when he tried to guide Hopes through the cordon and tickled the ball to Brad Haddin, while de Villiers (60) picked out David Warner on the square-leg boundary. 

Later, Duminy smashed an unbeaten 60 from 42 deliveries. He helped South Africa add 53 in the batting Powerplay, which was taken at the start of the 43rd over, and raised his half-century from 33 balls with a super six over long-off from Nathan Bracken.


----------



## Moin91

congratulations to South Africa....


----------



## Moin91

*Pakistan give green signal to cricketers for IPL*
30 Jan 2009,IANS

KARACHI: Pakistan's sports authorities on Friday announced that they have no objections to their cricketers featuring in the Indian Premier League (IPL).

Sports Minister Pir Aftab Shah Jilani said in an interview that since IPL was not national duty, his ministry will not block the country's players from playing in it. 

"We feel IPL is a private league in which Pakistani players compete in an individual capacity," said Jilani. 

The sports minister said Pakistan President Asif Zardari, patron-in-chief of the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB), had sought the ministry's opinion on players' participation in this year's IPL that begins on April 10. 

"We have replied to the presidency on this issue and now it's up to the players and the PCB," he added. 

Pakistan had earlier blocked its hockey and squash teams' tour of India because of strained relations over November's terror attacks in Mumbai. The move came after India refused to send its cricket team for a much-awaited series in Pakistan. 

Top Pakistani cricketers including new captain Younis Khan, Shoaib Malik, Sohail Tanvir, Shahid Afridi, Misbah-ul-Haq, Shoaib Akhtar, Mohammad Asif and Kamran Akmal featured in the inaugural edition of the cash-rich IPL.


----------



## Moin91

*Shoaib out of Sri Lanka Tests*
Cricinfo staff
January 30, 2009


Shoaib Akhtar misses yet another international series © AFP




A knee injury has forced Shoaib Akhtar out of Pakistan's upcoming Test series against Sri Lanka, marking yet another setback in the fast bowler's erratic career. 
"There are loose bones in his knee which would need keyhole surgery. That will take two to three weeks' recovery, and means he is out of the Sri Lanka Test series," Intikhab Alam, the Pakistan coach, told AFP. "When such an injury occurs one must not wait and have a quick operation." 
Shoaib previously underwent a knee surgery ahead of the 2007 World Cup - and eventually missed the tournament. But of late, he has been in the news following a dismal performance against Sri Lanka in Pakistan's recent ODI series played at home. Shoaib conceded 88 runs in 13 overs and took just one wicket in the first two ODIs to be promptly dropped for the third after his then captain Shoaib Malik questioned his fitness and commitment, only to tone down on the eve of the series decider. 
A mixture of injury concerns, disciplinary problems and controversies has affected Shoaib's participation in international cricket. Since February 2006, he has played just three Tests and 11 ODIs. 
Sri Lanka are scheduled to visit Pakistan after the ongoing home ODI series against India. The dates and venues for the tour are yet to be finalised. 
© Cricinfo


----------



## Super Falcon

good news he is out very very good he should be kept out and even force him to retire why pcb dont force players likes of akhtar and malik who will never gonna improve to retire and players like yousuf,waqar,inzamam,wasim even they can play one to two years pcb forced them to retire bull............. pcb out of their mind guy like asif is sitting out we as a pakistani we are unfortunatly never got a sincer administartion in pcb if we had it im sure we was on top we have enough good players but our pcb never polished them so shame on pcb


----------



## Super Falcon

guys like asim kamal who have pure touch never considered again guys like yasir hameed who dont have proper technique to play spin and swinging bowl always got chances after chance unable to deliver


----------



## Moin91

*Intikhab looks forward to Tests after ODI debacle *



Sunday, February 01, 2009
KARACHI: Pakistan coach Intikhab Alam said on Saturday that he was looking for an improved show from his team in the upcoming Test series against Sri Lanka.

"Though we haven't played Test matches for the past 15 months, I am looking for a far better performance from the team than in the recently concluded ODIs," he told APP in an interview.

"Like anybody else I was deeply disappointed and hurt with the defeat in the Lahore one-dayer. The boys must have learnt lessons from that disaster," he maintained.

"It was heavy defeat at the Gaddafi Stadium. But now we are looking ahead to the Test series," he commented. "Everything is under control now," he believed.

He expressed the hope that under new captain Younis Khan the team will show patience, determination and application during the Test series.

"Test matches are a different ball game and players must show quick adjustments as per the requirement," he remarked.

Commenting on Younis Khan's captaincy, Intikhab Alam said "He (Younis) is a committed guy and possesses positive qualities," he maintained. 

Intikhab Alam said he has just taken over and needed some time to settle down. He recalled that his team made a clean sweep against West Indies in Abu Dhabi in November and they upset World Cup runners-up Sri Lanka in the opening game here.

He defended the dropping of pace duo of Shoaib Akhtar and Sohail Tanvir for the Lahore ODI. "They didn't perform well in the first two ODIs so the axing was natural," he believed. 

He said plans to conduct trial matches between Pakistan probables before the Test series have been shelved. 

Intikhab said a short training camp for the Test series will be held in Karachi one week before the start of the first Test against Sri Lanka.

He said team trainer David Dwyer has given players a specified training, playing and rest plan before the Test series.
TheNews.


----------



## Moin91

*Pakistan to play tri-series in Dubai *



Sunday, February 01, 2009
KARACHI: Pakistan, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh will be featuring in a cricket tri-series in Dubai Sports City in April, Pakistan coach Intikhab Alam said on Saturday.

He said the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) has signed a three-year Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) with Dubai Sports City and dates for the event are being worked out. 

He said if the Australians don't want to play a One-day International series in Pakistan, they should show solidarity as a member of the allied forces in Afghanistan, to play at least one ODI either in Karachi and Lahore.

Intikhab Alam said that the successful staging of that match would lead to opening the doors for a revival of teams from countries like England, New Zealand and South Africa touring Pakistan again.

He said he personally feels that there is no problem for sports persons in Pakistan. He said that the successful staging of the three-match ODI series against Sri Lanka reflects the scenario. 

He said Scotland, Ireland, United Arab Emirates, Malaysia are being considered as alternate venues for neutral territory for the ODI series against Australia.

He said PCB Chief Ijaz Butt would be finalising the programme during his meeting with Cricket Australia officials in Melbourne on February 4.
TheNews.


----------



## Super Falcon

i hope some matches to be played in sharjah we miss this ground alot


----------



## roadrunner

Looks like the Champions Trophy is not going to be played in Pakistan. 

My opinion is this. 

Pakistan should drop cricket - harsh, but I'd love to see it happen. 

Let the Indian super leagues take over. 

When cricket gets dominated by one country flooding the market with stupid dollars (on, imo, a pointless thing), the sport becomes a business, and businesses can be very cutthroat. 

It would be better to contest other sports for Pakistan. 

I think cricket is going to be killed off soon. In India it's thriving, but in other countries it's slowing down. You name it, Pakistan is slowing up and Australia, even South Africa have been complaining about the domination by "South Asian" countries, though I think i's India only. 

It would be good to see Pakistan focus on other sports, football, boxing to name a couple. I think they could do well in them. These sports have remained relatively free of "super-domination".


----------



## Vinod2070

Actually I would want the focus to move away from cricket in India too.

It is dominating all other sports and taking away the attention from them. I would not miss cricket if that leads to resurgence in other sports where India has shown the ability to do well.


----------



## Moin91

*Pakistan court suspends ban on ICL players*
2 Feb 2009, AFP 

KARACHI: A court in Pakistan on Monday suspended a ban imposed by the country's cricket board that barred players from domestic matches after they agreed to join the unofficial Indian Cricket League. 

Around 19 Pakistani players featured in the ICL, bankrolled by the country's largest media group, Zee Television, but not recognised by the Board of Control for Cricket in India or the International Cricket Council. 

In 2007, the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) barred the players, who included former Pakistan captain Inzamam-ul-Haq and star batsman Mohammad Yousuf, from playing at all levels in the country. 

The ICL players challenged the ban in the provincial Sindh high court last month. Their lawyer Zahid Fakhruddin Ibrahim said justice had been done. 

"Judge Amir Hani Muslim has suspended the PCB ban imposed on the ICL players and they are now free to play," Ibrahim said. 

Asked if the players could now play for Pakistan, Ibrahim said: "The ban was only on domestic cricket, it's up to the PCB to select a player for an international match or not and that cannot be challenged." 

The players lined up for the Lahore Badshahs in the ICL season and were a major attraction, winning the Twenty20 league last year. 

Their coach Moin Khan, a former Pakistan captain, said the suspension of the ban was good for Pakistani cricket. 

"Some of the ICL players can still play for Pakistan and when they play in domestic cricket, youngsters will learn from them," Khan said. 

"The ban had hurt the players financially as well as cricket-wise, so it's a great decision," he said. 

The court has summoned PCB officials to its next hearing on February 10 to hear their explanation for the ban. 

The PCB has a strict policy of banning all players who have joined the ICL.


----------



## Super Falcon

oval test result once again has been changed in favour of england i think some thing has been asked from bcci to icc if it is true we pakistani dont respect anymore to icc and as quickly as possible be for pcb to ligt the ban of icl players


----------



## dabong1

I think an asian 20/20 league made up of pakistan,sri lanka and bangladesh would be a good idea.

Faisalabad Wolves,Lahore Eagles,Islamabad Leopards ect all play in the same league as the 20-20 teams from bdesh and sri lanka.


----------



## Dilli

India won the 3rd one-dayer as well against Sri Lanka.

2 more matches and we will be No. 1.

Chak te fatte Dhoni.


----------



## Moin91

*Aussies may boycott ODI series if ICL players recalled *



Wednesday, February 04, 2009
By Khalid Hussain

KARACHI: Pakistan are unlikely to recall any of their Indian Cricket League (ICL) rebels in the near future as such a step would add to their headaches, it was learnt on Tuesday.

Though the countrys sports authorities believe that Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) should think about welcoming back top players like Mohammad Yousuf in the national team to lift its below-par showing, it appears highly unlikely that the Board will consider taking such a move any time soon.

Mondays Sindh High Court (SHC) decision to suspend the ban imposed by PCB on the countrys ICL players has raised hopes that the verdict will pave the way for the international return of cricketers like Yousuf, Pakistans premier batsman.

Yousuf was banned from all forms of cricket by the PCB last November after he defected to the cash-rich ICL  a twenty20 league that is not sanctioned by the International Cricket Council (ICC). 

Nineteen other Pakistani players were also banned by the PCB for their association with ICL. They were also barred from playing domestic cricket.

However, the SHC has suspended the ban on domestic cricket.

Federal sports minister Aftab Shah Jilani has said that he now hopes that the PCB will think about recalling some of the ICL players in the national team.

Our teams performance has really gone down, he said. Last month we lost to Sri Lanka by a very big margin. Personally I believe that the team can be strengthened if our players who went to the ICL are reconsidered but thatís a decision that rests with the PCB, he told The News in an interview.

The decision to bring back players like Yousuf, however tempting it might appear, will be a tough one for PCB.

Take of instance the possibility of Yousuf making a comeback in Pakistans next international assignment  the one-day series against Australia in April.

There is a big possibility that the series will not take place at all if Yousuf or any other ICL player is included in the Pakistan squad.

Reports emerging from Australia have suggested that Ricky Pontings men will decide against playing with Pakistan if any ICL cricketer is a part of the home team.

Cricket Australia  the crickets governing body in Australia  does not support the ICL and could boycott the one-day series should players from the blacklisted ICL be chosen for Pakistan duty.

At last weeks ICC meeting in Perth, the Indian cricket board (BCCI) sought the demise of the ICL and managed to convince all member nations of the game to boycott players who participate in the twenty20 league.

Indias stance has received solid backing from CA which fears that a rival tournament could be established when it organises its own version of the IPL, the Southern Premier League.

All unofficial tournaments, including the ICL, were formally banned at the ICC board meeting in Perth though it was decided that BCCI officials will meeting their ICL counterparts later this month in a bid to resolve the issue.


----------



## Moin91

*Miandad helped me to regain form *



Wednesday, February 04, 2009
LAHORE: Promising Pakistani left-arm pacer Sohail Tanvir on Tuesday credited his return to form to old-fashioned tips suggested by former great Javed Miandad.

Tanvir, who was axed from the Pakistan team for the third One-Day International against Sri Lanka at Lahore earlier this month owing to poor form, roared back into form by taking eight wickets in the domestic Quaid-e-Azam trophy. He took eight wickets to signal a return to form and all this because of a few tips given to him by Miandad.

The tips, I dont want to go into their details helped me a lot and guided me to overcome my poor form, Tanvir said. Tanvir said when he called up Miandad to help him shortly after the third match against the Sri Lankans, Miandad advised him immediately to work on his run-up and accuracy.

He basically told me to use a measuring tape to mark out my full run-up and also advised me to use chalk in my run-up so that I could immediately be aware where my foot was landing and was I consistent in my run-up, Tanvir said. The former Pakistan captain felt Tanvir was struggling because he was not getting his rhythm right due to his faulty run-up. Miandad also advised the youngster to practice by himself and keep on bowling between off and leg stumps to improve his accuracy and length.


----------



## Moin91

*Younis to get enough room in selection matters *



Thursday, February 05, 2009
By Khalid Hussain

KARACHI: Abdul Qadir is willing to give new captain Younis Khan enough room in selection matters in a bid to minimise friction between national selectors and team management that has previously hurt Pakistan cricket.

In an interview with The News on Wednesday, the chief selector said that he wants to take Younis and coach Intikhab Alam along to ensure that Pakistan are able to select the best possible squads for home or away assignments.

We will give enough room to Younis, said Qadir. As captain, he is our general in the field and should have a say in selection matters, added the former Pakistan Test leg-spinner.

Younis, 31, was installed as Pakistan captain last month after former skipper Shoaib Malik was asked to step down by the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) in the wake of his team crashed to a humiliating 234-run defeat against Sri Lanka in Lahore in their ODI series finale.

Soon after his appointment, Younis made it clear that he would like to have a say in selecting the Pakistan team if the PCB wanted an improvement in its performance.

Tiffs between selectors, coach and captain have become a routine in Pakistan cricket in recent years. The late Bob Woolmer was never happy with the national selectors during his tenure as Pakistan coach. Inzamam-ul-Haq, the then captain, never enjoyed good relations with the selectors.

Geoff Lawson and former chief selector Salahuddin Ahmed were seldom on good terms.

However, Qadir doesnt want any friction with coach Intikhab Alam or Younis Khan.

We are all on the same side, arent we, he said. I mean all of us are working to ensure that Pakistan give their best on the field and that target can only be achieved if work together, he stressed.

Qadirs selection committee had already surrendered its right to select the playing eleven for home games to the team management.

On home tours, the final selection of playing eleven for the match shall rest with the selection committee. However, the captain and coach shall be consulted on the issue for their input, says a contract signed by Qadir and fellow selectors  Saleem Jaffer and Shoaib Mohammad.

But in the one-day series against Sri Lanka at home earlier this season, the authority to select the playing eleven was delegated to the team management that included the coach and captain.

In the past, selectors have jealously guarded their domain but Qadir doesnt mind the interference. As long as the best team is selected, I dont mind if the captain and coach have their say, he said.
TheNews.


----------



## Moin91

*Pakistan will face Australia at offshore venues *



Thursday, February 05, 2009
By our correspondent

KARACHI: Pakistan have given up hopes of hosting Australia in a proposed One-day International series at home and are now ready to make preparations to stage it on offshore venues, most probably in the United Arab Emirates.

Ijaz Butt, the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) chairman, said on Wednesday that the Australians were unlikely to tour Pakistan but was confident that the series will go ahead on neutral soil.

At a meeting in Melbourne, Butt tried to convince top Cricket Australia officials to send their team to Pakistan and also gave a presentation on the security arrangements to be made for the series. 

He also briefed them about the incident-free ODI series against Sri Lanka which Pakistan hosted in Karachi and Lahore last month.

However, CA officials made it clear that they cannot send their cricketers to Pakistan because of security fears.

A source in the PCB said that Australia have agreed to play the series at a neutral venue in April-May.

Butt is to announce the venues and dates of the series on after returning home from Australia on Friday (tomorrow). It is expected that Pakistan and Australia will five one-dayers and Twenty20 Internationals. 

It is expected that Abu Dhabi, which hosted Pakistans three-match ODI series against the West Indies last November, will be the venue for three ODIs while Dubai will host two one-dayers and the twenty20 game.

Butt, a former Pakistan Test opener, was confident that the series will be held in a successful manner following his meeting with CA officials.

I think the series will be going ahead, he said from Melbourne. 

There is no hope of the series being played in Pakistan, he stressed. 

But we are discussing dates and venues, which I will let the media know when I return home on Friday, he added.

Australia last toured Pakistan in 1998. They were supposed to play three Tests, five ODIs and a twenty20 game in Pakistan last year but postponed the tour because of security fears. 

It was agreed by the two boards last year, that as compensation for the postponed tour, Australia will visit Pakistan in 2009 for an One-day International series and later in 2010 for Test matches. 

Pakistan faced Australia in a bilateral Test series in 2002 in Colombo and Sharjah because of the security situation here in the wake of the September 11 terror strikes in the United States.
TheNews.


----------



## Moin91

*Record-breaking Murali raises the bar *



Friday, February 06, 2009
COLOMBO: Sri Lankas Muttiah Muralitharan became the undisputed bowling king on Thursday with a second world record, leaving his rivals with the improbable task of matching him anytime in the near future.

The off-spinner with the controversial bowling action became the highest wicket-taker in one-dayers when he dismissed Indias Gautam Gambhir for his 503rd victim, surpassing former Pakistani paceman Wasim Akrams mark of 502.

The 36-year-old Muralitharan was already the worlds leading bowler in Tests, with 769 wickets in 125 matches.

His achievements will be difficult to surpass in both forms of the game, with his nearest rivals among current players compatriot Chaminda Vaas (400 wickets in one-dayers) and South African Makhaya Ntini (378 in Tests).

But left-arm seamer Vaas is 35 and fast bowler Ntini 31. Vaas is currently not even playing one-dayers regularly.

Muralitharan is to bowling what Indias Sachin Tendulkar is to batting. The Indian also holds two major cricketing records  highest runs in Tests (12,429) and one-day internationals (16,422).

But unlike Tendulkar, the Sri Lankan has been grabbing the headlines all over the world for more than a decade as much for his extraordinary talent as for his debatable bowling action.

Muralitharan, born with a bent elbow, was called three times for throwing by Australian umpires in the mid-1990s.

Despite the International Cricket Council amending the law in 2005 to allow a 15-degree flexibility in the bowling arm, the debate refuses to die down.

Muralitharan has taken all the criticism in his stride and continues to make life uncomfortable for batsmen with his huge turn and disconcerting bounce. He is virtually unplayable at home, where pitches are more spinner-friendly.

He also has a deceptive doosra, a delivery which leaves the right-handers instead of coming in to them like a conventional off-break.

Muralitharan has played a big role not only in making Sri Lanka a major force in international cricket, but also in reviving the dying art of off-spin.

He has bagged five or more wickets in a Test innings 66 times and 10 or more in a match on 22 occasions  both world records.

He also has 10 hauls of five or more wickets in 325 one-dayers, his best being 7-30 against India in Sharjah in 2000.

Former Australian captain Steve Waugh once called the Sri Lankan the Don Bradman of bowlers and a rubber-wristed illusionist.

He is a unique type of bowler. He gets people talking about cricket. Hes the sort of player you want in the game. He is great to watch and makes Sri Lanka competitive in world cricket, said Waugh.

Former Australian leg-spin wizard Shane Warne called the Sri Lankan a unique bowler who presents challenges that any serious batsman loves to tackle.

All in all, whatever your opinion is of the great off-spinner, its a real challenge to face him, and the way the ball leaves his hands and dips and fizzes is truly a great skill, he wrote in his book Shane Warnes Century.

Leading ODI bowlers

M Wkts Best 5 

Muttiah Muralitharan (SRI) 328 503 7-30 10 

Wasim Akram (PAK) 356 502 5-15 6 

Waqar Younis (PAK) 262 416 7-36 13 

Chaminda Vaas (SRI) 322 400 8-19 4 

Shaun Pollock (RSA) 303 393 6-35 5 

Glenn McGrath (AUS) 250 381 7-15 7 

Anil Kumble (IND) 271 337 6-12 2 

Javagal Srinath (IND) 229 315 5-23 3 

Sanath Jayasuriya (SRI) 431 312 6-29 4 

Brett Lee (AUS) 173 303 5-22 8


----------



## Moin91

*Wasim hails Murali for breaking his one-day record *



Friday, February 06, 2009
KARACHI: Legendary Pakistan paceman Wasim Akram on Thursday congratulated Sri Lankan spinner Muttiah Muralitharan on breaking his record of taking the most wickets in One-day International play.

The wily off-spinner Muralitharan claimed his 503rd wicket in the fourth one-dayer against India in Colombo when he dismissed opener Gautam Gambhir.

Wasim, who took 502 wickets in 356 matches before retiring from international cricket in 2003, paid tribute to Muralitharan, who achieved the feat in his 328th match.

It was only a matter of time before he broke my record. Muralitharan is a great bowler and he deserves the record  which is there to be broken, Wasim told AFP.

Muralitharan, 36, is already the highest wicket-taker in Test cricket with 769 in 125 matches.

Wasim said he sensed that Muralitharan would be the man to break his record.

I noticed his progress in 2003 and realised he was the only man who could break my record, he said.

At times I jokingly told him not to play one-day cricket, so that my record would remain intact, but he is relentless in taking wickets. I am happy that a bowler of his calibre has broken my record.

Wasim said Muralitharan is in a league of his own.

No matter what type of surface he has played on, no matter in which country and against which team... he is simply great and more than a good bowler, he is a good human being, he said.

I dont think any bowler will be able to break his records. If he continues to play for another two or three years, he will cross 1,000 in Tests and 600 in ODIs, which will be tough to break for anyone else.


----------



## Moin91

*Younis wants his players to focus on SL Test series *



Friday, February 06, 2009
By our correspondent

KARACHI: New Pakistan captain Younis Khan wants his players to forget the bitter memories of an embarrassing 234-run mauling at the hands of Sri Lanka in their One-day International (ODI) series finale in Lahore last month and instead focus on the Test series that gets underway in Karachi from February 21.

It was just a bad day, Younis told reporters at the inauguration ceremony of the Rashid Latif Cricket Academy (RLCA) here on Thursday. We should forget all about it and concentrate on the Test series, he added.

It was under Shoaib Malik that Pakistan suffered what was their worst ODI defeat, in January  a result that forced the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) to bring in Younis as new captain in place of the young all-rounder.

The Senate committee on sports is to probe into the humiliating result in its February 9 meeting in Islamabad. However, Younis wants his boys to stay focused on the two-match Test series against Mahela Jayawardenes men.

I was a part of the team that lost that match, he said. It was a real bad day but it would be better for us to put it behind and focus on winning the Test series, he said.

Younis didnt talk much about his plans for the series which will see the two sides meeting in Lahore for the second and final Test after the series opener in Karachi.

Ive just taken over and am doing my homework, said the 31-year-old batsman, who will have an opportunity to prepare his troops for the challenging assignment at a brief preparatory camp expected to begin in Karachi next week.

But Younis was more vocal when asked to comment on Sri Lankan off-spinner Muttiah Muralitharans record 503rd wicket on Thursday that made him the highest wicket-taker in ODI history.

Muralitharan is a great bowler, there is no doubt about that, he said. He is the worlds most dangerous spinner and deserves this new record, added the Pakistan skipper.

Muralitharan, 36, surpassed Pakistan pace legend Wasim Akram as the highest wicket-taker in one-day history when he scalped in-form Indian opener Gautam Gambhir  his 503rd victim  in the fourth one-dayer against India in Colombo.

Younis attended the former inauguration of the RLCA  a project run by his mentor Rashid Latif  a former Pakistan captain.

The project was inaugurated by City Nazim Mustafa Kamal. A number of leading Pakistani cricketers including Mohammad Yousuf, Saeed Anwar and Moin Khan also attended the event.
TheNews.


----------



## leonblack08

*I am happiest person in the world: Mortaza*

*Zeecric Bureau*

Dhaka, Feb 06: *Mashrafe Bin Mortaza*, who, starting from a base price of USD 50,000, went for a whopping *USD 600,000 to Kolkata Knight Riders*, was understandably ecstatic after the price he fetched at the Indian Premier League season 2 auction at Goa.


*I am the happiest person in the world now, *he said, immediately after his auction where Bangladesh paceman went for *12 times his base price of USD 50,000.
*
*I did not expect my price to be so high.*

Amongst his fellow countrymen, Mortaza expected his captain Mohammad Asharful and star player Sakib Al Hasan to fetch maximum price.

I expected Asharful and Sakib ( to fetch high prices). Hopefully they will get a chance again soon.

He also saw the IPL as a platform for his countrymen to display their talents.

Its a wonderful opportunity for us, he said.

If we perform well, we will increase our options.

*In a fierce bidding war between King XI Punjab and Kolkata Knight Riders that lasted close to half an hour, before the Shah Rukh Khan-owned outfit eventually bought him.

Knight Riders had made their interest in Mortaza known even before the bidding.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vinod2070

The Knight riders want to expand into Bangladeshi market. That seems to be the main reason driving this decision.

Good for Bangladesh cricket.


----------



## EagleEyes

Murli and Wasim were different class. Best fast ODI bowler will still be Wasim, no matter who you bring.. Akhtar, Lee, Tait.. no one will get there.


----------



## duhastmish

sir,

By far the best pace bowler is surely - either one of these.,,,DK Lillee Glenn McGrath Trueman Hadlee Imran Ambrose Holding Marshall Donald
Wasim was good but he comes in the category of Pollock, Walsh, Garner, waqar.
At times waqar was showing glimps of being the best. but gets carried away.
by shear effort level -WAQAR was my fav bowler.


----------



## Raquib

I'm quite surprised that Shakib-Al Hassan was not selected by any team in the ICL being the best all-rounder... can someone explain me why??


----------



## acer

Raquib said:


> I'm quite surprised that Shakib-Al Hassan was not selected by any team in the ICL being the best all-rounder... can someone explain me why??


It is IPL not ICL..
In yesterday auction only 17 (not sure) members were allowed to pick for all eight teams(there is restriction of ten foriegn players per team)
Teams havent had luxury to pick most of them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*List of players sold at IPL auction *



Saturday, February 07, 2009
$1.55 million: Andrew Flintoff (ENG) 

Chennai Super Kings; Kevin Pietersen (ENG) 

Bangalore Royal Challengers. 

$950,000: Jean-Paul Duminy (RSA) 

Mumbai Indians. 

$650,000: Tyron Henderson (RSA) 

Rajasthan Royals. 

$600,000: Mashrafe Mortaza (BAN) 

Kolkata Knight Riders. 

$450,000: Ravi Bopara (ENG) 

Kings XI Punjab. 

$375,000: Shaun Tait (AUS) 

Rajasthan Royals. 

$275,000: Owais Shah (ENG) 

Delhi Daredevils; Paul Collingwood (ENG) 

Delhi Daredevils. 

$160,000: Jesse Ryder (NZL) 

Bangalore Royal Challengers. 

$150,000: Fidel Edwards (WIS) 

Deccan Chargers; Kyle Mills (NZL) 

Mumbai Indians; Jerome Taylor (WIS) 

Kings XI Punjab. 

$140,000: Thilan Thushara (SRI) 

Chennai Super Kings. 

$100,000: Dwayne Smith (WIS) 

Deccan Chargers. 

$75,000: Mohammad Ashraful (BAN) 

Mumbai Indians. 

$50,000: George Bailey (AUS) 

Chennai Super Kings.

TheNews.


----------



## Lockheed F-16

Moin91 said:


> *List of players sold at IPL auction *
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday, February 07, 2009
> $1.55 million: Andrew Flintoff (ENG)
> 
> Chennai Super Kings; Kevin Pietersen (ENG)
> 
> Bangalore Royal Challengers.
> 
> $950,000: Jean-Paul Duminy (RSA)
> 
> Mumbai Indians.
> 
> $650,000: Tyron Henderson (RSA)
> 
> Rajasthan Royals.
> 
> $600,000: Mashrafe Mortaza (BAN)
> 
> Kolkata Knight Riders.
> 
> $450,000: Ravi Bopara (ENG)
> 
> Kings XI Punjab.
> 
> $375,000: Shaun Tait (AUS)
> 
> Rajasthan Royals.
> 
> $275,000: Owais Shah (ENG)
> 
> Delhi Daredevils; Paul Collingwood (ENG)
> 
> Delhi Daredevils.
> 
> $160,000: Jesse Ryder (NZL)
> 
> Bangalore Royal Challengers.
> 
> $150,000: Fidel Edwards (WIS)
> 
> Deccan Chargers; Kyle Mills (NZL)
> 
> Mumbai Indians; Jerome Taylor (WIS)
> 
> Kings XI Punjab.
> 
> $140,000: Thilan Thushara (SRI)
> 
> Chennai Super Kings.
> 
> $100,000: Dwayne Smith (WIS)
> 
> Deccan Chargers.
> 
> $75,000: Mohammad Ashraful (BAN)
> 
> Mumbai Indians.
> 
> $50,000: George Bailey (AUS)
> 
> Chennai Super Kings.
> 
> TheNews.



They are for sale compared to soccer players


----------



## Jihad

Lockheed F-16 said:


> They are for sale compared to soccer players



Almost for free yes if you compare it to Kaka's 100 million offer or Ronaldo's.


----------



## EagleEyes

I dont know why someone would get Ashraful. The guy sucks.


----------



## Lockheed F-16

WebMaster said:


> I dont know why someone would get Ashraful. The guy sucks.



All Bengali players suck, don't they?


----------



## paritosh

Lockheed F-16 said:


> All Bengali players suck, don't they?



no...sourav ganguly doesnt
and seriosly bangladesh's team has really talented players but somehow it's still coming to terms at functioning as a team...they have a bright future comparable to india's and pakistan's for all they lack is experience...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lockheed F-16

paritosh said:


> no...sourav ganguly doesnt
> and seriosly bangladesh's team has really talented players but somehow it's still coming to terms at functioning as a team...they have a bright future comparable to india's and pakistan's for all they lack is experience...



Well, the PAK team sucks ,too. We need new players, those players only want money and don't feel proud of playing for the nation, they are a shame for us!


----------



## macintosh

WebMaster said:


> I dont know why someone would get Ashraful. The guy sucks.



He is a very good hitter, aint he???
I still remember his 100 against AUS in ENG in which Aus lost to BAN.


----------



## EagleEyes

Just because he scored a 100 years ago. Doesn't mean he is good enough buy in the IPL. The best would have have been Sakibul-Hasan.

Bangla has good players, not all.


----------



## paritosh

Lockheed F-16 said:


> Well, the PAK team sucks ,too. We need new players, those players only want money and don't feel proud of playing for the nation, they are a shame for us!



dont say that...i really was impressed when sohail tanvir refused to play in the IPL voluntarily...and so did the other pakistani players...your players have always had passion...all the south asian players are known to have passion whch sometimes surpasses even their talent!


----------



## srijeesh

paritosh said:


> dont say that...i really was impressed when sohail tanvir refused to play in the IPL voluntarily...and so did the other pakistani players...your players have always had passion...all the south asian players are known to have passion whch sometimes surpasses even their talent!



really!! did sohail tanvir refuse to play IPL voluntarily? didnt see the news anywhere. paritosh, when did this happen?


----------



## paritosh

srijeesh said:


> really!! did sohail tanvir refuse to play IPL voluntarily? didnt see the news anywhere. paritosh, when did this happen?



well yes i checked it...he dint exactly refuse...
this is exactly what he said...
Pak cricketers prepared to sit out of IPL: Tanvir - Express India
i had read it sometime back...


----------



## srijeesh

paritosh said:


> well yes i checked it...he dint exactly refuse...
> this is exactly what he said...
> Pak cricketers prepared to sit out of IPL: Tanvir - Express India
> i had read it sometime back...




oh, but that is wat he is expected to say, aint it? anyone(south-asian or not) would have said exactly that. no surprises.

though, his thinking that IPL is only about financial gains is flawed. he would get a chance to play with/against the best in cricket and that will improve a cricketer immensely.


----------



## Raquib

WebMaster said:


> Just because he scored a 100 years ago. Doesn't mean he is good enough buy in the IPL. The best would have have been Sakibul-Hasan.
> 
> Bangla has good players, not all.



Sir, Sakib is ranked as the best one day all-rounder, not twenty20... IPL is a twenty20 game and Ashraful has the record of being the fastest batsman in 20twenty history... but i agree with you at one point that Sakib deserves to be selected...


----------



## Super Falcon

i think this season of ipe wont get heights as they did in their first season


----------



## duhastmish

Pakistani players were not big last year, remember how - butt was a failure to calcutta just like gul, and asif for delhi was a big fail, younis khan didnt play at all for rajustan royals, only player who stood up was sohail tanvir. 
so Pakistan's absence wont make much of impact, I think IPL will be bigger this time. Pakistan should have allowed their player to make a little money.


----------



## Dilli

> i think this season of ipe wont get heights as they did in their first season



Why??, because Pakistani players are not playing?.

This season will be a bigger hit, as there are more overseas players. New markets like Bangladesh and England have been added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Dilli said:


> Why??, because Pakistani players are not playing?.
> 
> This season will be a bigger hit, as there are more overseas players. New markets like Bangladesh and England have been added.



Last time I supported Rajasthan Royals for Smith and Warne.But this time gotta shift to Knight Riders...

"Korbo Lorbo Jitbo re...."

The song sucks though..no offence

They should add more teams I think.


----------



## Dilli

^^^^^ With time they surely willll......


----------



## Rafael

IPL will miss pakistan's flavor surely.....Remember there is nothing better in the wolrd watching a fast bowler running hard and fast and getting batsman jump all over their crease...and giving them a hard knock....PS...(Shoaib akhtar against Daredevils.) .....Sohail tanveer is the best bowler so far in 20/20....Umar gul surely has one hell of a yorker.....

Asif is a gone case.....


----------



## acer

raheel1 said:


> IPL will miss pakistan's flavor surely.....Remember there is nothing better in the wolrd watching a fast bowler running hard and fast and getting batsman jump all over their crease...and giving them a hard knock....PS...(Shoaib akhtar against Daredevils.) .....Sohail tanveer is the best bowler so far in 20/20....Umar gul surely has one hell of a yorker.....
> 
> Asif is a gone case.....



Yes IPL will miss pakistani players..but I dont think it will affect considering addition of england and bangladesh..
More than ipl rajasthan royals will miss tanveer..


----------



## Moin91

*England crash to humiliating defeat *



Monday, February 09, 2009
KINGSTON: England dramatically crashed to an innings and 23-run defeat at the hands of West Indies in the opening Test on Saturday at Sabina Park in the face high-class fast bowling from Jerome Taylor.

England, trailing by 74 runs on first innings, collapsed to 51 all out in their second innings, five minutes before tea break on the penultimate day.

It was Englands third lowest total in Tests, and was wrapped up when Steve Harmison was bowled trying to sweep a delivery from spinner Suleiman Benn and dragged the ball into his stumps.

Andrew Flintoff hit the top score of 24, but Englands batting was undermined by Taylor with a career-best five wickets for 11 runs from nine overs in which he was lethal in speed, length, and direction.

There was little respite for England from the other end, where Benn was steady, if not spectacular, and also collected a career-best four for 31 from 14.2 overs.

West Indies now take a 1-0 lead in the four-match series which continues in Antigua on Thursday.

England had made a shaky start to their second innings, when they lost vice-captain Alastair Cook and Ian Bell, and were 11 for two at lunch.

But nothing could have prepared them for what transpired in the first hour after the interval.

Taylor produced the perfect out-swinging yorker and Kevin Pietersen was sensationally bowled off-stump for one in the second over after lunch.

Paul Collingwood joined Strauss, and for close to half-hour, they took some of the tension out of the air before Taylor struck again.

Strauss nibbled at a delivery outside the off-stump and was caught behind for nine.

Taylor then struck twice in his next over. Collingwood was bowled off an inside-edge for one off the first delivery, and Matt Prior played right across a well-pitched leg-cutter and was bowled for a four-ball duck.

England slid further into the mire, when left-hander Stuart Broad turned a delivery to forward short leg and was caught for a two-ball duck off Benn that sunk England to 26 for seven.

Ryan Sidebottom came to the wicket and succeeded with Flintoff to get England past their lowest ever total of 45 against Australia at Sydney 122 years ago, and their second lowest total ever, against the West Indies of 46 at Port of Spain 15 years.

Sidebottom fell next, when he was adjudged lbw to Benn playing back and across a delivery that spun from outside the off-stump. His challenge of the verdict to the video umpire proved futile.

Flintoff tried to slog Fidel Edwards over mid-wicket, missed, and was bowled when the ball ricocheted off the pad.

The drama followed career-best bowling from Broad, as the West Indies were dismissed for 392, replying to Englands first innings total of 318.

Score board 

England won toss

England 1st inns 318 (K P Pietersen 97, A Flintoff 43, M J Prior 64; S J Benn 4-77)

West Indies 1st inns (overnight 352-7)

*C H Gayle b Broad 104 

D S Smith lbw b Flintoff 6 

R R Sarwan b Flintoff 107 

X M Marshall lbw b Broad 0 

S Chanderpaul lbw b Broad 20 

B P Nash c Prior b Broad 55 

D Ramdin c Collingwood b Panesar 35 

J E Taylor lbw b Harmison 8 

S J Benn c Cook b Broad 23 

D B L Powell c Prior b Harmison 9 

F H Edwards not out 10 

Extras (b6, lb8, w1) 15 

Total (all out, 157.4 overs) 392 

Fall: 1-18, 2-220, 3-220, 4-235, 5-254, 6-320, 7-341, 8-371, 9-376 

Bowling: Sidebottom 24-5-35-0; Flintoff 33-11-72-2; Harmison 20.4-4-49-2 (1w); Broad 29-7-85-5; Panesar 47-14-122-1; Pietersen 4-1-15-0 

England 2nd inns

*A J Strauss c Ramdin b Taylor 9 

A N Cook c Smith b Taylor 0 

I R Bell c Ramdin b Benn 4 

K P Pietersen b Taylor 1 

P D Collingwood b Taylor 1 

A Flintoff b Edwards 24 

M J Prior b Taylor 0 

S C J Broad c Marshall b Benn 0 

R J Sidebottom lbw b Benn 6 

S J Harmison b Benn 0 

M S Panesar not out 0 

Extras (b2, nb4) 6 

Total (all out, 33.2 overs) 51 

Fall: 1-1, 2-11, 3-12, 4-20, 5-23, 6-23, 7-26, 8-50, 9-51

Bowling: Taylor 9-4-11-5 (2nb); Powell 7-3-5-0; Benn 14.2-2-31-4; Gayle 2-1-1-0; Edwards 1-0-1-1 (1nb)

Result: West Indies won by an innings and 23 runs 

Series: West Indies lead the 4-match series 1-0

Man of the Match: Jerome Taylor

Umpires: A L Hill (New Zealand) and R E Koertzen (South Africa). TV umpire: D J Harper (Australia). Match referee: A G Hurst (Australia)

Forthcoming matches: February 13-17 2nd Test, North Sound, Antigua. February 26-March 2 3rd Test, Bridgetown, Barbados. March 6-10 4th Test, Port of Spain, Trinidad


England crash to humiliating defeat


----------



## leonblack08

raheel1 said:


> IPL will miss pakistan's flavor surely.....Remember there is nothing better in the wolrd watching a fast bowler running hard and fast and getting batsman jump all over their crease...and giving them a hard knock....PS...(Shoaib akhtar against Daredevils.) .....Sohail tanveer is the best bowler so far in 20/20....Umar gul surely has one hell of a yorker.....
> 
> Asif is a gone case.....



Don't know about other Pakistani players but IPL will definitely miss Tanveer,at least I will miss his bowlingHe can well become the next Wasim Akram,I still remember his sixers in the t-20 Finals.The other player I will miss is Mizbah ul Haque,he really is a good player.

Frankly,don't think Asif and Shoaib would be missed much.Shoaib is unpredictable and Asif is really a gone case..


----------



## srijeesh

only rajasthan royals will miss, tanvir. no other pakistani player was much success last season anyway. and seems like their quality has decreased completely this year.
75 all out!
even if they were available, not many would have played in the matches.


----------



## Super Falcon

shoaib akhtar will be missed to sir but i dont see night riders win this time may be daredevil and chennai super kings i bet 100 out 100 one of them gonna win any way anything can happen but im sure that competition will be lacking this time


----------



## srijeesh

Super Falcon said:


> shoaib akhtar will be missed to sir but i dont see night riders win this time may be daredevil and chennai super kings i bet 100 out 100 one of them gonna win any way anything can happen but im sure that competition will be lacking this time



with due regard, shoaib is no more the bowler he used to be. he wont be missed. his tme has passed.

wat about shane warne royals? you reckon they will not win this time?


----------



## Pk_Thunder

* Shoaib Malik lack leadership: says report by manager, coach*​
Updated at: 1020 PST, Tuesday, February 10, 2009 
ISLAMABAD: Pakistan's humiliating defeat against Sri Lanka in the one-day series last month forced the removal of captain Shoaib Malik, rubbished as a "loner" who lacked leadership, a report said Monday.

Malik was replaced by senior batsman Younus Khan after Pakistan suffered their worst ever one-day defeat - by 234 runs - in the third and last one-day match in Lahore, handing the visitors a 2-1 win in the series.

"We found Malik a loner, aloof and involved in his own little world, which is okay, but not when the team required a fully committed captain which he wasn't," wrote coach Intikhab Alam and manager Yawar Saeed of Malik.

The confidential report, prepared as part of an inquiry initiated by the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) into the defeat, was made public at a senate committee meeting on Monday.

Malik, Alam, Saeed and chief selector Abdul Qadir gave their point of view in the marathon session.

The report said Malik lacked leadership qualities.

"We do not see any meaningful communication between players and captain other than Malik's five-minute talk during the team meeting. Such meetings are necessary," the two team officials wrote in their report.

"Malik also did not spend quality time with his players, which a successful captain must do. He also lacked in that."

The report said Malik -- appointed captain after Pakistan's first-round exit from the World Cup held in the West Indies in March 2007 -- did not have the confidence of his players.

"To be honest, it is very evident that the team is not looking up to their captain. We believe that this team... needs a new leader so we suggested the name of Younus Khan which came to the mind when we looked around in the team."

The report also said the team needs a specialist spinner and showed lack of confidence in wicket-keeper batsman Kamran Akmal's performances.


----------



## acer

What is the point now..these officials dont have had any balls to point finger at him when he was captain.Now they are pulling his legs when he is not a captain.


----------



## Super Falcon

zaheer khan bowled a off side yorker and mr gavaskar are saying this is a perfect yorker aftre scoring over 10000 runs in test Mr gavaskar dont even know what is the perfect yorker perfect yorkers wont bring dot balls but brings the wicket but we can cretsise indians because they dont know how to bowl yorkers right on the tows as wasim and waqar use to do im sure in whole india no bowler is their to bowl yorkers like them thats why when ever they see indian bowler bowls a bowl outside off stamp full delivery they say it is a yorker how many wickets indian bowlers took by yorkers and how many pakistani bowlers took you will judge it by your self out of 10 yorkers indian bowls 6 out of them are fulltoss and two are outside off stump

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pk_Thunder

*Saeed Anwar ready to coach batsmen*​
Updated at: 1915 PST, Tuesday, February 10, 2009 
LAHORE: Former skipper Saeed Anwar has said that he is ready to coach Pakistani batsman particularly the opening pair.

Talking to Geo News here on Tuesday, the star opener said that our batsmen need to work more on their mentally toughness instead of physical training.

Salman Butt and Nasir Jamsheed are good opening batsman, Anwar said, adding that he always advised Butt to play with open heart and dont try too hard on his batting flaws.

I used to play Wasim Akran and Waqar Younis without helmet during the training camp which helped me a lot in batting, he commented.


----------



## Zaheerkhan

*Pathan brothers drive India to a t-20 thrilling win.*

*India beat Srilanka 4-1 in five match odi series in Srilanka.*

The reigning World Champions India recovered from a stunning middle order collapse to post a thrilling three wicket victory over Sri Lanka in their historic inaugural Twenty20 International worked off under lights at the R. Premadasa Stadium yesterday.

The Indians restricted the home side to 171 for 4 and then reached their target with three wickets and four balls to spare in this very first Twenty20 International played in Sri Lanka.

India were cruising along at one stage following a 45 run stand between the two left handers Suresh Raina and Yuvraj Singh. However Sri Lanka came back into the game through a splendid spell of bowling from leg spinner Malinga Bandara.

But India again recovered through their eighth wicket pair of brothers Irfan and Yusuf Pathan who held their nerves during the latter stages to put on 59 runs from just 25 deliveries.

Yusuf was simply amazing as he remained unbeaten on 22 from ten deliveries and Irfan on 33 from 16 balls.

Earlier skipper Tillekeratne Dilshan led from the front with his maiden Twenty20 half century to help Sri Lanka reach 171 for 4 from their 20 overs after they had won the toss and elected to bat first. The dashing opener launched a calculated attack on the experienced Indian bowlers to hit a top score of 61 from just 47 deliveries.

Dilshan who was dropped by Irfan Pathan from the bowling off Zaheer Khan in the very first over took full advantage to take Sri Lanka into a position of strength with some clean hitting before making his exit in the 17th over.

Dilshan reached his fifty while stroking consecutive boundaries from the bowling of Ishant Sharma who in fact conceded 17 runs from that over. The Sri Lankan captain also put on 45 runs for the fourth wicket along with Chamara Kapugedera who made a breezy 16 from just nine deliveries.

Sri Lanka of course were well set for a much bigger total at the start when Sanath Jayasuriya set the stadium ablaze with some power hitting from the very first over. The dynamic left hander was threatening to take the game away from the Indians before he was undone by a stunning catch from Ishant Sharma.

Jayasuriya collected 18 runs from the fourth over bowled by Ishant Sharma while hoisting two sixes on either side of the wicket during a brilliant opening stand of 59 runs from just 5.5 overs.

Sri Lanka were maintaining a run rate of over ten runs at this stage of the innings but they somewhat lost their momentum after the dismissal of Jayasuriya. However Chamara Silva joined skipper Dilshan and the pair brought up Sri Lanka&#8217;s third fifty from only 23 deliveries.

The Lankans of course failed to add the finishing touches with the pair of Chamara Silva and Kaushalya Weeraratne been able to collect just three singles from the last over of the innings. 

Currently, Dhoni's team is third in the ODI and Test world ranking, with the No.1 slot in both well within their grasp. So, to concede a home series to India is no disgrace, just as losing on home shores to the Australians during the peak of their powers wasn't.

Anyway you look at this Indian outfit, there's hardly a flaw. Said simply, they have world class batsmen and bowlers - fitted together into a fine-tuned machine; cricket's Rolls Royce, if you like. As well, they have a store-full of spare parts to fall back on, meaning replacement-players. It is a reflection of their depth of talent that players who not long ago were heralded as "stars" somehow seem to have disappeared - the likes of Murali and Dinesh Karthik, R. P. Singh. too many to recall. At the same time, new names like Ravindra Jadeja and Balaji appear in the current squad.

This can suggest only one thing: India manages its talent systematically. In other words, it has a well-structured system that ensures the deserving talent finds itself into reckoning for national selection. 

LINK:The Sunday Leader Online
Sri Lanka Sports News | Online edition of Daily News - Lakehouse Newspapers


----------



## Moin91

*Forgotten Asim Kamal makes the trek back to Test squad *



Wednesday, February 11, 2009
By Khalid Hussain

KARACHI: Pakistan on Tuesday recalled the hitherto forgotten middle-order batsman Asim Kamal in a provisional 22-man squad for this months opening Test against Sri Lanka, apparently in a bid to fill up a gaping hole caused by the absence of Mohammad Yousuf.

Also included in the preliminary squad are three more middle-order batsmen from Karachi  Faisal Iqbal, Fawad Alam and Saeed Bin Nasir  but chief selector Abdul Qadir told The News that Asim Kamal will be his choice for the first Test getting under way in Karachi from February 21.

But Qadir was quick to add that he would consult with new captain Younis Khan before announcing the final Test squad by February 18.

I firmly believe that any man who can contribute to the team cause is good enough and Asim is one such player. He is my choice for the opening Test but the final decision will be made after consultations with Younis and (coach) Intikhab Alam, said Qadir, Pakistans former Test leg-spinner.

The extended squad that will attend a brief training camp at the Steel Town here from February 15 had no place for medium-pacer Rao Iftikhar Anjum  one of the few success stories of Pakistans disastrous ODI series against Sri Lanka last month.

Also overlooked by the selectors was struggling fast bowler Shoaib Akhtar, who is nursing a knee injury and may undergo surgery soon.

But young paceman Mohammad Talha received an expected nod from the selectors as a reward for his highly impressive performance in domestic matches.

The selectors also decided to give a lifeline to senior all-rounder Shahid Afridi, who is under fire for his poor form with the bat. Afridi was chosen as captain of the local squad for a two-day warm-up game against the Sri Lankans to be played here at the Southend Club Stadium on February 17-18. He is also on the 22-man squad for the training camp.

Also given an opportunity to attend the conditioning camp is another middle-order batter Bazid Khan while the selectors indicated that they might overlook out-of-form wicket-keeper Kamral Akmal by picking young stumper Sarfraz Ahmed for both the training camp and the 15-man squad for the two-day game against the tourists.

All-rounder Shoaib Malik, who was asked to step down as Pakistan captain after a humiliating 234-run defeat in the series finale against Sri Lanka, was retained while leg-spinner Danish Kaneria was recalled. Kaneria last played for Pakistan in the Bangalore Test against India in December 2007.

We have chosen the finest available cricketers for the opening Test, said Qadir who met with Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) chairman Ijaz Butt at the Board headquarters in Lahore on Tuesday. Also present were Younis and Intikhab.

Qadir said that there was an open discussion after which the provisional squad was chosen through consensus.

Im a team man, said Qadir. As chief selector, I will always give due importance to suggestions from fellow selectors, captain and coach so that the best possible Pakistan team is chosen each and every time, he stressed.

Qadir gave detailed explanations over the selection and omission of each and every player.

Speaking on the selection of Asim Kamal, Qadir said that the left-hander is one of the best-available middle-order batters in the country. Asim has experience and more importantly he knows how to stay on the wicket. In short, he has the sort temperament needed to excel in Test cricket.

Asim, 31, played the last of his 12 Tests in December 2005 against England in Lahore and has since been overlooked for national duty because of unimpressive form.

Qadir said that he rates Fawad Alam highly as a Test prospect. Fawad Alam can become a very good Test cricketer. He just needs to work on a couple of his weak points like playing the short ball, he said.

Qadir said that he and fellow selectors are well aware that the national team management is not happy with Akmals performance. You can see that we have chosen Sarfraz for both the camp and the two-day game. In fact he is our vice-captain for the warm-up match, he said.

The chief selector justified the decision to axe Rao from the squad.

Rao is certainly one of our best ODI bowlers but he hasnt earned a place for the Tests, he said. We have fine pacers like Umar Gul and Sohail Tanvir and would like that they are joined by younger legs like Mohammad Talha, he stressed.

Rao, who has featured in 56 one-dayers, has played only one Test, against Sri Lanka in Kandy in 2006.

Qadir said that the selectors will closely monitor the performance of several young players in the two-day game and might give one or two a chance in the second to be played in Lahore from March 1.

The 22 players we have selected for the camp do not make the final list, said Qadir. We can pick a player from outside that list if needed, he concluded.

Pakistans training squad: Younis Khan (captain), Salman Butt, Nasir Jamshed, Khurram Manzoor, Shoaib Malik, Misbah-ul-Haq, Faisal Iqbal, Asim Kamal, Fawad Alam, Bazid Khan, Saeed Bin Nasir, Sohail Tanvir, Yasir Arafat, Danish Kaneria, Shahid Afridi, Kamran Akmal, Sarfraz Ahmed, Umar Gul, Mohammad Talha, Sohail Khan, Abdul Rauf, Saeed Ajmal.

Squad for two-day match against the Sri Lankans: Shahid Afridi (captain), Bazid Khan, Ahmed Shahzad, Saeed Bin Nasir, Azhar Ali, Asim Kamal, Khaqan Arsal, Bilal Khilji, Sarfraz Ahmed (vice-captain), Yasir Shah, Mohammad Khalil, Wahab Riaz, Fahad Masood, Najaf Shah, Azeem Ghumman.

Forgotten Asim Kamal makes the trek back to Test squad


----------



## Moin91

*PCB to overturn ban on ICL players* 



Wednesday, February 11, 2009
KARACHI: The Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) is all set to lift the ban on its Indian Cricket League (ICL) players on Wednesday (today).

PCB chairman Ijaz Butt is due to address a press conference in Lahore, soon after PCB legal adviser, Shan Gul visits the Sindh High court in Karachi to give the PCBs version on the ban on ICL players.

The court last week suspended the ban on the players, paving the way for their return to first class cricket. There were then demands from the players for a return to international cricket. However the PCB, according to sources, passed the court judgement to the International Cricket Council (ICC) who reiterated their stance that it was upto respective countries to deal with the issue.

Around 21 players who featured in the ICL were barred from playing in and for Pakistan as the league was not recognised by the Board of Control for Cricket in India (BCCI) and by the ICC.

Butt, last week, urged star batsman Mohammad Yousuf to snap his ties with the ICL to get his place in the national side back.

Butt, after attending ICCs meeting in Octber last year, had said that ICC and BCCI were on weaker legal grounds if the ICL took them to court over recognition. At the meeting, the ICC deferred a decision on the ICLs application for recognition.
TheNews.


----------



## Super Falcon

very very very good news 3 on the traut first great saeed will coach our batsman and asim kamal makes back and icl players of pakistan have chance to get back in the team i hope they will get before icc champions trophy and icc T 20

saeed anwar will rock inshahALLAH


----------



## Moin91

*ICL cancels World Series in March *



Friday, February 13, 2009
MUMBAI: The Indian Cricket League (ICL) has hit recession mode with a series of moves that reflect the current economic realities.

The World Series Twenty20 tournament, scheduled for March, now stands cancelled, and payments to players have been put on hold until the management completes a stringent performance review that could lead to downgrading of payments and even sackings. 

Himanshu Mody, the business head of the ICL, said the non-availability of Pakistan players  Lahore Badshahs are the ICLs biggest draw  was the other major reason for the cancellation of the March tournament, which will be replaced by one involving Indian players. The October edition of the World Series is on schedule as of now. 

Several other initiatives have also been lined up, including a talent-spotting programme in schools across India, Mody told Cricinfo. 

That apart, the ICL is also trying to plug some glaring holes from the last season and has terminated the contracts of Chris Cairns and Dinesh Mongia, who were asked to leave midway through the last season. The official line is that the two have been sacked because of non-performance. 

Significantly, the ICL is undertaking a major review of its existing contracts and it is understood that the performances of 18 out of 85 Indian players and 15-16 from a pool of 70 foreign players are under the scanner. Players who fail to perform will either be released or asked to sign up again for a lesser fee. 

Three prominent players, two from Australia, and one from Pakistan have confirmed to Cricinfo that their payments have been delayed and said no timeframe has been specified so far. While the players claimed that payments for 2-3 months are to be paid, ICL officials said that dues up to December have been cleared. 

The ICL pays its Indian players every month and foreign recruits in quarterly installments and Jason Gillespie, one of the ICLs foreign recruits, told Cricinfo that the ICL management told us that they were sorting through their finances. 

The global credit crisis is affecting everyone, not just sporting organisations, Gillespie said. Im not too concerned. Im confident everyone will be paid. These are just difficult economic times. Everyone is struggling. Mody said the ICL is looking into the issue and grievances, if any, will be resolved. 

Asked about the World Series, Mody admitted that that global economic downturn has come as a dampener. Apparently, ad spends have dipped so low that a leading TV advertiser who had spent up to Rs 15 crore last year on advertisements has a budget of Rs 50 lakh this year. The economics of our model is event-based, Mody said. This means that if we hold the event, we would be affected by the current climate. But we are fine as of now.


----------



## Super Falcon

pcb requested ipl to ban starts of asif from june


----------



## Al-zakir

Ban on ICL players causes loss to cricket: Abdul Razzaq

Updated at: 1931 PST, Friday, February 13, 2009







Ban on ICL players causes loss to cricket: Abdul Razzaq SHEIKHUPURA: Test cricketer Abdul Razzaq said here on Friday that graph of national cricket team fell due to imposing ban on players, participating in the Indian Cricket League (ICL).

He said that he is happy on getting the permission for playing domestic cricket and would soon be returning to Test cricket.

All-rounder Abdul Razzaq is taking part in the Quaid-e-Azam Trophy match for the ADBP against Pakistan Customs at the Sheikhupura Stadium after he was allowed to play domestic cricket.

Talking with Shaikh Suhail Ahad of Geo News here at the stadium, Abdul Razzaq said that the imposing ban on ICL players was former chairman PBC Nasim Ashrafs own decision and it should have been ended after his exit.

He said that all players, trapped by the ban, now want to play for Pakistan and if there are better players they must be given a chance.

Ban on ICL players causes loss to cricket: Abdul Razzaq - GEO.tv


----------



## hasang20

oh my ! missing the era of Wasim and Waqar those were the dayz dying to see another era like that.Pakistan Cricket is a total blow no these days.


----------



## Vinod2070

raheel1 said:


> IPL will miss pakistan's flavor surely.....Remember there is nothing better in the wolrd watching a fast bowler running hard and fast and getting batsman jump all over their crease...and giving them a hard knock....PS...(Shoaib akhtar against Daredevils.) .....Sohail tanveer is the best bowler so far in 20/20....Umar gul surely has one hell of a yorker.....
> 
> Asif is a gone case.....



I think Ishant Sharma of India and others like Zaheer Khan are as fast as any bowler in Pakistan and probably far better.

Shohaib was always more hype than reality. His real achievements are too few. He has been whacked all over the ground more times than he has made any real difference on the field. We all remember the solid whacking given to him in South Africa by Sachin and Yuvaraj. Your "experts" were bitterly complaining on TV that night that it was a predetermined attack on Shoaib!


----------



## Super Falcon

are you out of your mind vinod you compare your zaheer and ishant sharma with pakistani bowlers zaheer who get seriuos betting against paksitan and after 2 matches and ishant havent done anything graet till now you compare these 1 to 2 wickets takers and see their economy almost 6 to 7 and you compare them with pakistani bowlers when you talk about pakistani bowlers wasim and waqar are on the list two i tell you what indian even after 500 years cannot fing greats like wasim and waqar and yes we are behind your team one or two foot but indian team cannot win every match against pakistan even your team is playing good now what we have done with you from 1990 to 2002 do you forgot only few matches india won against us anyway time will soon change when we will again dectet term against your team paksitan has much much more depth in fast bowlers dapartnment even today without any foreign help and india alswas asked MR dannies lallie and wasim akram to look after fast bowlers of india never ever have it home grown fast bowler like of wasim and waqar and our umar gul is even better than your ishant sharma and what you have said about shoain a fully agree with you i hope he soon be taking out of team invasting money on him was very bad from pcb i hope he should not been given contract insist of him pcb should give a contract to upcoming good fast bowler


----------



## Super Falcon

can you tell me real achievement of zaheer and ishant did they did anything for india when india in verge og losing a match zaheer or ishant did bowled a speel in which they took half of opponent team out and won the match for indian i think no is the answer so how can you say they are betterr bowlers than pakistan bowlers zaheer khan if playes in pakistan domestic cricket he will be getting a good treatment his bowling is nothing whenever he got out batsman i think batsman done the mistakes few of his wickets are good no doubt yes ishant is the best bowler that india ever produced no doubt but judging him internationally he is also a not a graet but he is better than zaheer khan


----------



## duhastmish

pakistani bowling era which actully did great goods for criket in general is over. and now their current bowler are no better than say England or west indies team.


----------



## Vinod2070

I didn't say they are better than Wasim or Waqar but better than the current crop any day.

I doubt any current Pakistani bowler has rattled the Australians including Ponting the way Ishant has.

I know one thing, India has produced a bowler who has far more wickets than the two names you mentioned! He took 10 wickets against Pakistan in an innings, something none of your bowlers (past, present or future) can ever do.


----------



## Pk_Thunder

* I committed no crime playing ICL: Yousuf*​
Updated at: 1659 PST, Saturday, February 14, 2009
I committed no crime playing ICL: Yousuf KARACHI: Pakistan star cricketer Mohammad Yousuf said that he wants to play cricket for Pakistan and he is the need of the national team but he is not being given any chance.

He said that he has left the matter to the nation and if he did any wrong he apologizes to the nation for that.

Addressing the media at the Karachi Press Club here on Saturday, Mohammad Yousuf said that he is not going to any court for justice as the people of the country are his judges.

He said that he is a cricketer and this is not his job to making rounds of the courts and if he does that then how can he play cricket.

He said that he did not commit any crime by playing the Indian Cricket League (ICL).

Yousuf appealed to President Asif Ali Zardari to look into his matter and hopes that he would make a positive decision regarding his inclusion in the national team.

The running machine said that he is the second best batsman in the world according to the latest ICC Test ranking and on the ninth position in the ODI rankings.

He asked that when no ban has been imposed on the ICL players in India then why the ICLs Pakistani players have been banned here.


----------



## Super Falcon

Vinod2070 said:


> I didn't say they are better than Wasim or Waqar but better than the current crop any day.
> 
> I doubt any current Pakistani bowler has rattled the Australians including Ponting the way Ishant has.
> 
> I know one thing, India has produced a bowler who has far more wickets than the two names you mentioned! He took 10 wickets against Pakistan in an innings, something none of your bowlers (past, present or future) can ever do.





and you might also forgot how much betting your anil kumble has took by the hands of saeed anwar when he scored 194 4 consecutive sixes after that match your super star does not showed up in the team for several years anil kumble played over 100 matches any bowler if plays that match matches he will end up getting 500+ wickets and anil is spinner spinners use to take more wickets than fast bowlers if wasim or waqar played around 130 matches they will surely end up with 500+ wickets and when you talk about ten wickets of kumble against pakistan only once he have done it in his carrer but can you tell me how many times your own anil kumble bringed indian home when india needed wickets wasim and waqar did it again and again and aigain and please when you talk about anil please mention his odi carrer too and compare it with saqlains record you will get your answers if even saqlain played 120 matches he can easily end up with 600 wickets even if you play around 120 tests you can get 500 wickets but if any one plays around 80 to 100 test he cannot end up with 400+ wickets only walsh did it any way and you also forgot afridi took apart in lahore test your kumble and in one odi in india anil kumble thats why never ever be in legends list like wasim and waqar is and when you talk about ishant got ponting struggling against him you forgot pitch have to do some thing if ishant will do it agagin and again even on sharjah pitch i agree with you becoz wasim and waqar keep getting batsman struggling even in toughest bowling conditions anil knumbe did it once i agree with you but also let us know too how many time he got bashed by our batsman


----------



## Super Falcon

Pk_Thunder said:


> * I committed no crime playing ICL: Yousuf*​
> Updated at: 1659 PST, Saturday, February 14, 2009
> I committed no crime playing ICL: Yousuf KARACHI: Pakistan star cricketer Mohammad Yousuf said that he wants to play cricket for Pakistan and he is the need of the national team but he is not being given any chance.
> 
> He said that he has left the matter to the nation and if he did any wrong he apologizes to the nation for that.
> 
> Addressing the media at the Karachi Press Club here on Saturday, Mohammad Yousuf said that he is not going to any court for justice as the people of the country are his judges.
> 
> He said that he is a cricketer and this is not his job to making rounds of the courts and if he does that then how can he play cricket.
> 
> He said that he did not commit any crime by playing the Indian Cricket League (ICL).
> 
> Yousuf appealed to President Asif Ali Zardari to look into his matter and hopes that he would make a positive decision regarding his inclusion in the national team.
> 
> The running machine said that he is the second best batsman in the world according to the latest ICC Test ranking and on the ninth position in the ODI rankings.
> 
> He asked that when no ban has been imposed on the ICL players in India then why the ICLs Pakistani players have been banned here.





i personally feel for the guy and i request in the behalf of pakistans cricket loving people please please please Mr President lift the ban from him we have only few people like MOHAMMAD YOUSUF in our team who is sincere to his job and want to do well and i pray to ALMIGHTY ALLAH to help him


and i have one suggestion may be im wrong why not members of this forum which is run by surely government of pakistan should request administartor or government member who is looking after this forum request them to set a poll here in this forum and what ever our members will decide in that poll that pritcule decsion should be forwared towards government of pakistan atleast this we can do for the better ment of pakistan


----------



## Vinod2070

You are talking of number of matches played. Who prevented the Pakistani players from playing more matches. They were obviously not found fit for continuing by your own country!

I guess Pakistan has had spinners too!

You are talking of individual matches. Over his career no Pakistani bowler has achieved what Anil did.

If we go to batting there is not a single Pakistani batsman ever who was nearly in the same league as Sunil Gavaskar, Vishwanath, Sachin, Yuvaraj, Sehwag etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rafael

^^^^Sorry sir, but You forgot hanif Muhammad and zaheer abbas?..........just check the average of zaheer abbas against India for a change


----------



## Rafael

Vinod2070 said:


> You are talking of number of matches played. Who prevented the Pakistani players from playing more matches. They were obviously not found fit for continuing by your own country!
> 
> I guess Pakistan has had spinners too!
> 
> You are talking of individual matches. Over his career no Pakistani bowler has achieved what Anil did.
> 
> *If we go to batting there is not a single Pakistani batsman ever who was nearly in the same league as Sunil Gavaskar, Vishwanath, Sachin, Yuvaraj, Sehwag etc*.




and yet pakistan has a better record against India in tests and one dayers..........


----------



## Super Falcon

javed miandad,zaheer abbas,hanif mohammad.mushtaq muhammad,saeed anwar,mohammad yousuf,inzmam ul haq

and yuvraj cannot even come close to these players i mentioned about sachin 70&#37; of his ODI and TSET centuries he got india lost the matches whenever inzi got century 60% of matches pakistan won i think you forgot the beating from saeed anwar which anil kumble regularly keep getting and anil kumble was good bowler but not close to wasim and waqar or even saqlain why our players will not played more matches i think some decisions were took wrong by PCB to not let them play but indian players even got to 40 they will not go to home even if they keep getting 0 to 10 runs as sachin is gotting and not wanting to retire thats why lara and inzi has been rated better than sachin for averages of wining the matches for the country


and what achievements anil had i think you will say 10 wickets in the match and 500 wickets in test that is not called acheivements if you take 10 wickets for india and give away 200 runs in your innings and in result india losed a match do you calll it achievement i will give u a example of karachi test in 2005 indian irfan got hatric and india losed the matche no one talked about his hatric that much when wasim got hatric against srilanka and wom the game for pakistan wasim and waqar single handdedly won the matches for pakistan anil kumble never won any match for india single handedly and whenever india needed wickets anil kumble have not provided it and please talk about anils odi carrer to with us because cricket is not all about tests thank god for india anil never played T20 if even he had he cannot take wickets if even he takes wickets he end up giving 50 runs in 4 overs and anil kumbles big weakness is his bowls never turned alot his 80% of wickets came LBW because he always aimed bowls for batsman pads and out of that 80% LBW 40% were not out given out by mistakes of umpires and when we talk about wasim and waqar 70% of their wickets were bowled or caught behinds they make batsman sttrugle against them by hitting the pads of batsman we cannot say batsman beaten anils top priorty was to just hit the pads of batsman and shout and get wicket some times they were not out but given out only few out not given to anil and what achievements anil has plz let us know some matches which anil single handedly won for india than we call it a achievement players likes of anil sachin ganguly played for achievements not for the team but wasim waqar always played for team and when team neded them they providied the break through anil never did it if even he had in 2 to 3 matches but not regularly wasim waqar used to do it regularly and my indian friend you forgot 90 era when india always use to struggled against us and record of our players and team speaks it self against india

and you forgot saeed 194 i think


----------



## Super Falcon

PCB requests IPL to revise Asif's ban

Cricinfo staff

February 13, 2009



The PCB have asked the IPL to end Mohammad Asif's ban in July &#169; AFP




The PCB has asked the IPL to revise the time-period of the ban imposed on Mohammad Asif, requesting that it end in July this year as opposed to September. 

Asif was banned for one year earlier this week by an IPL drugs tribunal for testing positive for nandrolone, a banned anabolic steroid, during the IPL last year. The ban has been back-dated to when the IPL imposed a suspension on him, on September 21, 2009. 

The Pakistan board, however, has asked for the ban to begin from the day the IPL announced Asif had tested positive - July 14, 2008., which would mean the ban is lifted on July 14 this year. 

"We have sent a letter officially to the IPL," Ijaz Butt, PCB chairman, told Cricinfo. "The ban runs till September 21 this year for the moment, but we have said in the letter that it should be back-dated to the date on which his result was announced." 

IPL officials, however, say it is not in their hands but with the ICC. "As far as the IPL is concerned his ban stays till September," an official told Cricinfo. "Even the ICC has agreed to that. If he wants any review he will need to speak to the ICC." 

Should the request be accepted, it will give Asif an outside chance of being available for Pakistan's tour of Sri Lanka, slated for July this year. Pakistan have struggled to field their first-choice pace attack over the last two years with injuries and disciplinary issues continuing to plague the likes of Asif, Umar Gul and Shoaib Akhtar. 

Asif remains suspended by the PCB pending the end of the ban but Butt said recently that he was keen to induct Asif back into the fold as soon as the ban ends, fitness permitting


----------



## Super Falcon

Pakistan's proposed tri-series in Dubai cancelled

Cricinfo staff

February 13, 2009

A proposed tri-series involving Pakistan, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh in Dubai, scheduled potentially for late March, has been cancelled. It is thought the unavailability of Sri Lanka in that period scuppered the plans. Though it now stands cancelled, it isn't certain whether it was ever officially on. 

"The event will not go ahead," a senior PCB official told Cricinfo. "We were told Sri Lanka could not make it in that time but no reason has been given." 

The event was part of a deal which the PCB signed with Dubai Sports City, but which has been the subject of some contention and confusion. The deal was brokered - but not apparently signed - last year by the PCB at a time when Nasim Ashraf had resigned as chairman of the board and there was considerable administrative chaos within the organisation. 

Finally, a deal was signed by Ijaz Butt, the present board chairman. For Pakistan, faced with uncertain commitments at home due to the unstable security situation that has seen several sides refuse to visit, the deal was a pragmatic path to playing and gaining financially. 

At the time, Shafqat Naghmi, then chief operating officer, said the three-year deal was worth US$9 million to Pakistan, who would be required to play a set number of matches through the year. It is understood, however, that the deal is not an exclusive to Pakistan and similar plans have been made with other subcontinent countries. 

Pakistan, the official said, stood to earn US$2.9 million from the event, money which would have come in handy for a financially-strapped administration. 

&#169; Cricinfo


----------



## Super Falcon

Pakistan will play Australia in five one-day matches at neutral venues in the Gulf, the PCB chairman Ijaz Butt has said. The first two ODIs will be played in Dubai, while the remaining three will be played in Abu Dhabi. 

"We have decided to play the five-match one-day series against Australia in Dubai and Abu Dhabi from April 24 to May 7," said Butt. "The teams will then return to Dubai for the Twenty20 international." 

Australia had cancelled their tour of Pakistan in the wake of the heightened violence in March 2008, and were expected to visit the country separately for the ODI and Test series this year. Venues in England, Malaysia, Abu Dhabi, Sharjah and Dubai had been considered as alternatives in a discussion with Cricket Australia officials on the sidelines of an ICC executive board meeting late last month. 

The PCB had turned down the offer to stage the matches at a neutral venue when CA initially expressed their reluctance to tour last year. Butt said there was a possibility of hosting the Test series against Australia at neutral venues as well. "If Australia do not play the Tests in Pakistan there is a possibility of playing the Test series in England," he said. 

Australia have not played in Pakistan since 1998. In 2002, due to security concerns, a three Test series between the two sides in Pakistan was shifted to Colombo and Sharjah. 

&#169; Cricinfo


----------



## Super Falcon

ODI Record




Player Span Mat Inns NO Runs HS Ave BF SR 100 50 0 
Inzamam-ul-Haq 1991-2007 375 348 52 11701 137* 39.53 15769 74.20 10 83 20 
Mohammad Yousuf 1998-2008 262 248 40 9076 141* 43.63 12077 75.15 15 60 15 
Saeed Anwar 1989-2003 247 244 19 8824 194 39.21 10938 80.67 20 43 15 
Javed Miandad 1975-1996 233 218 41 7381 119* 41.70 11014 67.01 8 50 8 
Saleem Malik 1982-1999 283 256 38 7170 102 32.88 9383 76.41 5 47 19 
Ijaz Ahmed 1986-2000 250 232 29 6564 139* 32.33 8174 80.30 10 37 14 
Rameez Raja 1985-1997 198 197 15 5841 119* 32.09 9226 63.31 9 31 15 
Shahid Afridi 1996-2009 266 249 16 5494 109 23.57 4955 110.87 4 29 22 
Younis Khan 2000-2009 181 175 19 5306 144 34.01 6857 77.38 6 35 15 
Aamer Sohail 1990-2000 156 155 5 4780 134 31.86 7297 65.50 5 31 10 
Shoaib Malik 1999-2009 173 154 21 4749 143 35.70 5951 79.80 6 31 9 
Abdul Razzaq 1996-2007 227 195 49 4416 112 30.24 5492 80.40 2 22 12 
Wasim Akram 1984-2003 356 280 55 3717 86 16.52 4208 88.33 0 6 28 
Imran Khan 1974-1992 175 151 40 3709 102* 33.41 5105 72.65 1 19 6 
Moin Khan 1990-2004 219 183 41 3266 72* 23.00 4017 81.30 0 12 17 
Mudassar Nazar 1977-1989 122 115 10 2653 95 25.26 5130 51.71 0 16 6 
Zaheer Abbas 1974-1985 62 60 6 2572 123 47.62 3033 84.80 7 13 2 
Salman Butt 2004-2009 63 63 4 2347 136 39.77 3019 77.74 8 10 10 
Yasir Hameed 2003-2007 56 56 1 2028 127* 36.87 3029 66.95 3 12 2 
Mohsin Khan 1977-1986 75 75 5 1877 117* 26.81 3373 55.64 2 8 3 
Imran Nazir 1999-2007 74 74 2 1784 160 24.77 2224 80.21 2 9 10 
Kamran Akmal 2002-2009 94 79 11 1726 124 25.38 2036 84.77 4 2 5 
Rashid Latif 1992-2003 166 117 29 1709 79 19.42 2237 76.39 0 3 8 
Saleem Elahi 1995-2004 48 47 4 1579 135 36.72 2214 71.31 4 9 3 
Azhar Mahmood 1996-2007 143 110 26 1521 67 18.10 1988 76.50 0 3 9 
Shoaib Mohammad 1984-1993 63 58 6 1269 126* 24.40 2492 50.92 1 8 8 
Basit Ali 1993-1996 50 43 6 1265 127* 34.18 1669 75.79 1 9 3 
Misbah-ul-Haq 2002-2009 46 40 8 1224 79* 38.25 1426 85.83 0 7 2 
Asif Mujtaba 1986-1996 66 55 14 1068 113* 26.04 1671 63.91 1 6 8 
Imran Farhat 2001-2006 33 33 1 974 107 30.43 1379 70.63 1 6 2 
Waqar Younis 1989-2003 262 139 45 969 37 10.30 1445 67.05 0 0 15 
Mohammad Hafeez 2003-2007 48 48 1 874 92 18.59 1503 58.15 0 4 6 
Majid Khan 1973-1982 23 22 1 786 109 37.42 1052 74.71 1 7 1 
Wasim Raja 1973-1985 54 45 10 782 60 22.34 1168 66.95 0 2 6 
Saleem Yousuf 1982-1990 86 62 19 768 62 17.86 1024 75.00 0 4 5 
Manzoor Elahi 1984-1995 54 46 13 741 50* 22.45 827 89.60 0 1 1 
Saqlain Mushtaq 1995-2003 169 98 38 711 37* 11.85 1434 49.58 0 0 13 
Qasim Umar 1983-1987 31 31 3 642 69 22.92 1125 57.06 0 4 3 
Abdul Qadir 1983-1993 104 68 26 641 41* 15.26 849 75.50 0 0 6 
Mansoor Akhtar 1980-1990 41 35 1 593 47 17.44 1148 51.65 0 0 1 
Aamer Malik 1988-1994 24 23 1 556 90 25.27 989 56.21 0 5 1 
Mohammad Wasim 1996-2000 25 25 2 543 76 23.60 1043 52.06 0 3 4 
Taufeeq Umar 2001-2005 19 19 1 447 81* 24.83 778 57.45 0 3 0 
Mushtaq Ahmed 1989-2003 144 76 34 399 34* 9.50 698 57.16 0 0 10 
Sadiq Mohammad 1973-1980 19 19 1 383 74 21.27 755 50.72 0 2 0 
Naved-ul-Hasan 2003-2007 62 41 14 359 29 13.29 481 74.63 0 0 3 
Wajahatullah Wasti 1999-2000 15 15 0 349 84 23.26 713 48.94 0 1 1 
Zahid Fazal 1990-1994 19 18 3 348 98* 23.20 584 59.58 0 2 0 
Nasir Jamshed 2008-2008 9 9 2 343 74 49.00 331 103.62 0 4 0 
Asif Iqbal 1973-1979 10 8 2 330 62 55.00 466 70.81 0 5


----------



## Super Falcon

Player Span Mat Balls Runs Wkts BBI BBM Ave Econ SR 5 10 
Wasim Akram 1985-2002 104 22627 9779 414 7/119 11/110 23.62 2.59 54.6 25 5 
Waqar Younis 1989-2003 87 16224 8788 373 7/76 13/135 23.56 3.25 43.4 22 5 
Imran Khan 1971-1992 88 19458 8258 362 8/58 14/116 22.81 2.54 53.7 23 6 
Abdul Qadir 1977-1990 67 17126 7742 236 9/56 13/101 32.80 2.71 72.5 15 5 
Danish Kaneria 2000-2007 51 14994 7458 220 7/77 12/94 33.90 2.98 68.1 12 2 
Saqlain Mushtaq 1995-2004 49 14070 6206 208 8/164 10/155 29.83 2.64 67.6 13 3 
Mushtaq Ahmed 1990-2003 52 12532 6100 185 7/56 10/106 32.97 2.92 67.7 10 3 
Shoaib Akhtar 1997-2007 46 8143 4574 178 6/11 11/78 25.69 3.37 45.7 12 2 
Sarfraz Nawaz 1969-1984 55 13951 5798 177 9/86 11/125 32.75 2.49 78.8 4 1 
Iqbal Qasim 1976-1988 50 13019 4807 171 7/49 11/118 28.11 2.21 76.1 8 2 
Fazal Mahmood 1952-1962 34 9834 3434 139 7/42 13/114 24.70 2.09 70.7 13 4 
Intikhab Alam 1959-1977 47 10474 4494 125 7/52 11/130 35.95 2.57 83.7 5 2 
Abdul Razzaq 1999-2006 46 7008 3694 100 5/35 7/155 36.94 3.16 70.0 1 0 
Tauseef Ahmed 1980-1993 34 7778 2950 93 6/45 9/77 31.72 2.27 83.6 3 0 
Mohammad Sami 2001-2007 33 6984 4161 81 5/36 8/106 51.37 3.57 86.2 2 0 
Mushtaq Mohammad 1959-1979 57 5260 2309 79 5/28 9/119 29.22 2.63 66.5 3 0 
Mahmood Hussain 1952-1962 27 5910 2628 68 6/67 6/88 38.64 2.66 86.9 2 0 
Umar Gul 2003-2007 16 3612 2114 67 5/31 9/164 31.55 3.51 53.9 3 0 
Sikander Bakht 1976-1983 26 4870 2412 67 8/69 11/190 36.00 2.97 72.6 3 1 
Mudassar Nazar 1976-1989 76 5967 2532 66 6/32 6/38 38.36 2.54 90.4 1 0 
Azeem Hafeez 1983-1985 18 4351 2204 63 6/46 7/160 34.98 3.03 69.0 4 0 
Pervez Sajjad 1964-1973 19 4145 1410 59 7/74 9/112 23.89 2.04 70.2 3 0 
Khan Mohammad 1952-1958 13 3157 1292 54 6/21 8/41 23.92 2.45 58.4 4 0 
Aaqib Javed 1989-1998 22 3918 1874 54 5/84 8/118 34.70 2.86 72.5 1 0 
Asif Iqbal 1964-1980 58 3864 1502 53 5/48 6/75 28.33 2.33 72.9 2 0 
Nasim-ul-Ghani 1958-1973 29 4406 1959 52 6/67 8/120 37.67 2.66 84.7 2 0 
Shabbir Ahmed 2003-2005 10 2576 1175 51 5/48 8/109 23.03 2.73 50.5 2 0 
Mohammad Asif 2005-2007 11 2334 1180 51 6/44 11/71 23.13 3.03 45.7 4 1 
Wasim Raja 1973-1985 57 4082 1826 51 4/50 6/86 35.80 2.68 80.0 0 0 
Shahid Afridi 1998-2006 26 3092 1640 47 5/52 5/43 34.89 3.18 65.7 1 0 
Saleem Altaf 1967-1978 21 4001 1710 46 4/11 7/131 37.17 2.56 86.9 0 0 
Azhar Mahmood 1997-2001 21 3015 1402 39 4/50 5/95 35.94 2.79 77.3 0 0 
Asif Masood 1969-1977 16 3038 1568 38 5/111 9/160 41.26 3.09 79.9 1 0 
Saleem Jaffar 1986-1992 14 2531 1139 36 5/40 8/134 31.63 2.70 70.3 1 0 
Shahid Nazir 1996-2007 15 2234 1272 36 5/53 7/98 35.33 3.41 62.0 1 0 
Mohammad Nazir 1969-1983 14 3262 1124 34 7/99 8/120 33.05 2.06 95.9 3 0 
Tahir Naqqash 1982-1985 15 2800 1398 34 5/40 6/86 41.11 2.99 82.3 2 0 
Arshad Khan 1997-2005 9 2538 960 32 5/38 7/92 30.00 2.26 79.3 1 0 
Ata-ur-Rehman 1992-1996 13 1973 1071 31 4/50 4/83 34.54 3.25 63.6 0 0 
Haseeb Ahsan 1958-1962 12 2835 1330 27 6/202 6/202 49.25 2.81 105.0 2 0 
Majid Khan 1964-1983 63 3584 1456 27 4/45 4/56 53.92 2.43 132.7 0 0 
Aamer Sohail 1992-2000 47 2383 1049 25 4/54 4/44 41.96 2.64 95.3 0 0 
Mohsin Kamal 1984-1994 9 1348 822 24 4/116 4/41 34.25 3.65 56.1 0 0 
Saeed Ahmed 1958-1973 41 1980 802 22 4/64 6/108 36.45 2.43 90.0 0 0 
Mohammad Farooq 1960-1965 7 1422 682 21 4/70 5/82 32.47 2.87 67.7 0 0 
AH Kardar 1952-1958 23 2712 954 21 3/35 5/73 45.42 2.11 129.1 0 0 
Zulfiqar Ahmed 1952-1956 9 1285 366 20 6/42 11/79 18.30 1.70 64.2 2 1 
Aamer Nazir 1993-1995 6 1057 597 20 5/46 8/96 29.85 3.38 52.8 1 0 
Shujauddin 1954-1962 19 2313 801 20 3/18 4/35 40.05 2.07 115.6 0 0 
Naved-ul-Hasan 2004-2007 9 1565 1044 18 3/30 5/93 58.00 4.00 86.9 0 0 


Records includes the following current or recent matches:


----------



## Super Falcon

Player Span Mat Balls Runs Wkts BBI Ave Econ SR 4 5 
A Kumble 1990-2007 269 14376 10300 334 6/12 30.83 4.29 43.0 8 2 
J Srinath 1991-2003 229 11935 8847 315 5/23 28.08 4.44 37.8 7 3 
AB Agarkar 1998-2007 191 9484 8021 288 6/42 27.85 5.07 32.9 10 2 
N Kapil Dev 1978-1994 225 11202 6945 253 5/43 27.45 3.71 44.2 3 1 
Z Khan 2000-2009 151 7617 6183 208 5/42 29.72 4.87 36.6 7 1 
Harbhajan Singh 1998-2008 178 9396 6559 198 5/31 33.12 4.18 47.4 2 2 
BKV Prasad 1994-2001 161 8129 6332 196 5/27 32.30 4.67 41.4 3 1 
M Prabhakar 1984-1996 130 6360 4534 157 5/33 28.87 4.27 40.5 4 2 
SR Tendulkar 1989-2009 422 8015 6806 154 5/32 44.19 5.09 52.0 4 2 
IK Pathan 2004-2009 107 5194 4547 152 5/27 29.91 5.25 34.1 4 1 
RJ Shastri 1981-1992 150 6613 4650 129 5/15 36.04 4.21 51.2 2 1 
SC Ganguly 1992-2007 308 4543 3835 100 5/16 38.35 5.06 45.4 1 2 
A Nehra 2001-2005 69 3462 2777 90 6/23 30.85 4.81 38.4 2 2 
V Sehwag 1999-2009 190 3913 3415 85 3/25 40.17 5.23 46.0 0 0 
RMH Binny 1980-1987 72 2957 2260 77 4/29 29.35 4.58 38.4 3 0 
S Madan Lal 1974-1987 67 3164 2137 73 4/20 29.27 4.05 43.3 2 0 
SB Joshi 1996-2001 69 3386 2509 69 5/6 36.36 4.44 49.0 1 1 
RR Singh 1989-2001 136 3734 2985 69 5/22 43.26 4.79 54.1 0 2 
C Sharma 1983-1994 65 2835 2336 67 3/22 34.86 4.94 42.3 0 0 
Yuvraj Singh 2000-2009 224 3098 2629 67 4/6 39.23 5.09 46.2 2 0 
Maninder Singh 1983-1993 59 3133 2066 66 4/22 31.30 3.95 47.4 1 0 
SLV Raju 1990-1996 53 2770 2014 63 4/46 31.96 4.36 43.9 2 0 
RP Singh 2005-2008 47 2163 1935 60 4/35 32.25 5.36 36.0 2 0 
S Sreesanth 2005-2008 41 1925 1856 59 6/55 31.45 5.78 32.6 1 1 
DS Mohanty 1997-2001 45 1996 1662 57 4/56 29.15 4.99 35.0 1 0 
N Chopra 1998-2000 39 1835 1286 46 5/21 27.95 4.20 39.8 1 1 
MM Patel 2006-2009 38 1769 1371 46 4/49 29.80 4.65 38.4 1 0 
M Amarnath 1975-1989 85 2730 1971 46 3/12 42.84 4.33 59.3 0 0 
I Sharma 2007-2009 25 1195 1093 37 4/38 29.54 5.48 32.2 3 0 
M Kartik 2002-2007 37 1907 1612 37 6/27 43.56 5.07 51.5 0 1 
RR Powar 2004-2007 31 1536 1191 34 3/24 35.02 4.65 45.1 0 0 
L Balaji 2002-2009 30 1447 1344 34 4/48 39.52 5.57 42.5 1 0 
Arshad Ayub 1987-1990 32 1769 1216 31 5/21 39.22 4.12 57.0 0 1 
RK Chauhan 1993-1997 35 1634 1216 29 3/29 41.93 4.46 56.3 0 0 
PP Chawla 2007-2008 21 1102 911 28 4/23 32.53 4.96 39.3 2 0 
P Kumar 2007-2009 18 941 743 26 4/31 28.57 4.73 36.1 3 0 
K Srikkanth 1981-1992 146 712 641 25 5/27 25.64 5.40 28.4 0 2 
A Kuruvilla 1997-1997 25 1131 890 25 4/43 35.60 4.72 45.2 1 0 
Harvinder Singh 1997-2001 16 686 609 24 3/44 25.37 5.32 28.5 0 0 
ND Hirwani 1988-1992 18 960 719 23 4/43 31.26 4.49 41.7 3 0 
DR Doshi 1980-1982 15 792 524 22 4/30 23.81 3.96 36.0 2 0 
SK Sharma 1988-1990 23 979 813 22 5/26 36.95 4.98 44.5 0 1 
A Jadeja 1992-2000 196 1248 1094 20 3/3 54.70 5.25 62.4 0 0 
HH Kanitkar 1997-2000 34 1006 803 17 2/22 47.23 4.78 59.1 0 0 
R Vijay Bharadwaj 1999-2002 10 372 307 16 3/34 19.18 4.95 23.2 0 0 
BS Sandhu 1982-1984 22 1110 763 16 3/27 47.68 4.12 69.3 0 0 
L Sivaramakrishnan 1985-1987 16 756 538 15 3/35 35.86 4.26 50.4 0 0 
SM Patil 1980-1986 45 864 589 15 2/28 39.26 4.09 57.6 0 0 
KD Ghavri 1975-1981 19 1033 708 15 3/40 47.20 4.11 68.8 0


----------



## Super Falcon

Player Span Mat Balls Runs Wkts BBI Ave Econ SR 4 5 
Wasim Akram 1984-2003 356 18186 11812 502 5/15 23.52 3.89 36.2 17 6 
Waqar Younis 1989-2003 262 12698 9919 416 7/36 23.84 4.68 30.5 14 13 
Saqlain Mushtaq 1995-2003 169 8770 6275 288 5/20 21.78 4.29 30.4 11 6 
Abdul Razzaq 1996-2007 227 9707 7546 245 6/35 30.80 4.66 39.6 8 3 
Shahid Afridi 1996-2009 266 11093 8569 241 5/11 35.55 4.63 46.0 2 2 
Shoaib Akhtar 1998-2009 135 6381 4953 214 6/16 23.14 4.65 29.8 6 4 
Imran Khan 1974-1992 175 7461 4844 182 6/14 26.61 3.89 40.9 3 1 
Aaqib Javed 1988-1998 163 8012 5721 182 7/37 31.43 4.28 44.0 2 4 
Mushtaq Ahmed 1989-2003 144 7543 5361 161 5/36 33.29 4.26 46.8 3 1 
Abdul Qadir 1983-1993 104 5100 3454 132 5/44 26.16 4.06 38.6 4 2 
Shoaib Malik 1999-2009 173 5931 4510 126 4/19 35.79 4.56 47.0 1 0 
Azhar Mahmood 1996-2007 143 6242 4813 123 6/18 39.13 4.62 50.7 2 3 
Mohammad Sami 2001-2007 83 4094 3357 118 5/10 28.44 4.91 34.6 3 1 
Mudassar Nazar 1977-1989 122 4855 3432 111 5/28 30.91 4.24 43.7 1 1 
Naved-ul-Hasan 2003-2007 62 2854 2630 95 6/27 27.68 5.52 30.0 5 1 
Saleem Malik 1982-1999 283 3505 2959 89 5/35 33.24 5.06 39.3 1 1 
Aamer Sohail 1990-2000 156 4836 3703 85 4/22 43.56 4.59 56.8 1 0 
Umar Gul 2003-2009 54 2550 2095 83 5/17 25.24 4.92 30.7 2 1 
Iftikhar Anjum 2004-2009 56 2687 2219 71 4/42 31.25 4.95 37.8 2 0 
Sarfraz Nawaz 1973-1984 45 2412 1463 63 4/27 23.22 3.63 38.2 4 0 
Arshad Khan 1993-2006 58 2823 1948 56 4/33 34.78 4.14 50.4 1 0 
Tauseef Ahmed 1982-1990 70 3250 2247 55 4/38 40.85 4.14 59.0 1 0 
Sohail Tanvir 2007-2009 29 1464 1203 44 5/48 27.34 4.93 33.2 2 1 
Saleem Jaffar 1986-1990 39 1900 1382 40 3/25 34.55 4.36 47.5 0 0 
Mohammad Hafeez 2003-2007 48 1721 1278 38 3/17 33.63 4.45 45.2 0 0 
Akram Raza 1989-1995 49 2601 1611 38 3/18 42.39 3.71 68.4 0 0 
Tahir Naqqash 1980-1985 40 1596 1240 34 3/23 36.47 4.66 46.9 0 0 
Sikander Bakht 1977-1989 27 1277 860 33 4/34 26.06 4.04 38.6 1 0 
Shabbir Ahmed 1999-2005 32 1642 1192 33 3/32 36.12 4.35 49.7 0 0 
Mohammad Asif 2005-2008 28 1360 997 31 3/28 32.16 4.39 43.8 0 0 
Manzoor Elahi 1984-1995 54 1743 1262 29 3/22 43.51 4.34 60.1 0 0 
Ata-ur-Rehman 1992-1996 30 1492 1186 27 3/27 43.92 4.76 55.2 0 0 
Wasim Raja 1973-1985 54 1036 687 21 4/25 32.71 3.97 49.3 1 0 
Mohsin Kamal 1984-1989 19 881 760 21 4/47 36.19 5.17 41.9 1 0 
Shoaib Mohammad 1984-1993 63 919 725 20 3/20 36.25 4.73 45.9 0 0 
Rashid Khan 1980-1985 29 1414 923 20 3/47 46.15 3.91 70.7 0 0 
Shahid Nazir 1996-2000 17 810 649 19 3/14 34.15 4.80 42.6 0 0 
Mohammad Akram 1995-2000 23 989 790 19 2/28 41.57 4.79 52.0 0 0 
Asif Iqbal 1973-1979 10 592 378 16 4/56 23.62 3.83 37.0 1 0 
Zakir Khan 1984-1990 17 646 494 16 4/19 30.87 4.58 40.3 1 0 
Azeem Hafeez 1983-1985 15 719 586 15 4/22 39.06 4.89 47.9 1 0 
Danish Kaneria 2001-2007 18 854 683 15 3/31 45.53 4.79 56.9 0 0 
Jalal-ud-Din 1982-1983 8 306 211 14 4/32 15.07 4.13 21.8 1 0 
Majid Khan 1973-1982 23 658 374 13 3/27 28.76 3.41 50.6 0 0 
Mohammad Hussain 1997-1998 14 672 547 13 4/33 42.07 4.88 51.6 1 0 
Ijaz Faqih 1980-1988 27 1116 819 13 4/43 63.00 4.40 85.8 1 0 
Kabir Khan 1994-2000 10 371 303 12 2/23 25.25 4.90 30.9 0 0 
Abdur Rehman 2006-2007 11 594 437 12 2/20 36.41 4.41 49.5 0 0 
Iqbal Qasim 1977-1988 15 664 500 12 3/13 41.66 4.51 55.3 0 0 
Aamer Nazir 1993-1995 9 417 346 11 3/43 31.45 4.97 37.9 0 0 


Records includes the following current or recent matches:


----------



## Super Falcon

waqar played laser matches than anil and got 80 more wickets than anil kumble in odi and got more fivers than him and still you call anil is better than any pakistani bowlers i showed you the facts but im sure as an indian you will do not accept reality which is waqar is better than anil


----------



## Vinod2070

They are different bowlers.

In some respects, Waqar was better. In sheer consistency over a long term, Anil was far ahead.


----------



## Rafael

^^^apart from mrgrath, I have never seen a fast bowler who is been consistent for longer spells..............by longer spells i mean 25-40 overs a day!


----------



## Vinod2070

raheel1 said:


> ^^^apart from mrgrath, I have never seen a fast bowler who is been consistent for longer spells..............by longer spells i mean 25-40 overs a day!



40 overs a day would be impossible for any fast bowler! Even for a spinner, it would be a stretch. It means ~50 &#37; of all overs bowled in a day!

But you are right. McGrath was very consistent and accurate. Always coming at you.

Though not as devastating as Waqar in his prime.


----------



## Super Falcon

anil was great bowler no doubt about that in indian cricketing record but waqar and wasim are far more greater bowlers than anil and in the world


----------



## Rafael

Vinod2070 said:


> 40 overs a day would be impossible for any fast bowler! Even for a spinner, it would be a stretch. It means ~50 % of all overs bowled in a day!
> 
> But you are right. McGrath was very consistent and accurate. Always coming at you.
> 
> Though not as devastating as Waqar in his prime.



I hve seen kaneria and shane warne bowl 35-40 overs a day!


----------



## Rafael

never seen anything like this!


----------



## Super Falcon

good video thanx


----------



## Moin91

*Qadir wants Shoaib to give proof of fitness* 



Tuesday, February 17, 2009
By Khalid Hussain

KARACHI: Pakistan chief selector Abdul Qadir said on Monday he will give Shoaib Akhtar a fair hearing before taking a decision on whether the fast bowler is ready for a return to international cricket during next months one-day series in Bangladesh.

Qadir told The News that he is not fully aware of Shoaibs form and fitness and will like to meet the pacer soon to hear him out before a decision is made the players recall in the national team.

A former leg-spinner, Qadir said that he will also consult with his fellow selectors  Saleem Jaffer and Shoaib Mohammad  before making up his mind about Shoaibs chances of playing in the five-match ODI series in Bangladesh next month.

Shoaib, 33, said on Monday that he is hoping to get fully fit soon and is looking forward to play in the Bangladesh matches.

Ive no knowledge of Shoaibs physical condition, said Qadir. But Ive all respect for him as he is a great fast bowler and deserves to be treated with respect. I will sit down with the player soon and will hear him out about his injury, said Qadir.

Shoaib made an unimpressive return to the one-day squad last month when he flopped against Sri Lanka in the first two one-dayers before being dropped for the series finale.

At the time of his axing, this correspondent learnt from well-placed sources that the team management wants the Shoaib Akhtar chapter to be closed once and for all.

However, Qadir made it clear that the national selection committee will not close the door on any player.

Our options are open, he said. We will consider any and every player for national duty as long as he can contribute to the team cause, stressed the chief selector.

Qadir said that he will be arriving in Karachi on Tuesday (today) to watch a two-day tour match between Sri Lanka and a Patrons XI to be played here at the Southend Club Stadium on February 17-18.

He will then sit down with fellow selectors and also have consultations with Pakistan coach Intikhab Alam and new captain Younis Khan before announcing the national team for the opening Test scheduled to get underway on February 21 here at the National Stadium.

We will consult all stakeholders before finalising what will be the best possible squad for the first Test, he said.

Qadir said that the Test squad will be announced on February 18, adding that he wants it to have 15 players. I want to include as many players as possible in the Test team because a cricketer, especially if he is young and new, gets a lot of encouragement if he is picked in the squad, he said.

Pakistan have already picked a 22-man preliminary squad for the opening Test against Sri Lanka. The selected players are currently undergoing a brief training here at the Steel Township.
TheNews.


----------



## Super Falcon

shoaib is useless now even he is fit see his record after 2003 few matches gain keep geting after every single match he got unfit and in geo super before T20 world cup he said he is completely fit and want to play and he will not get injured and what happened their we all know and after that he keep getting injured pcb is out of their mind players which pakistan needed pcb never helped them and unfortunatley they force to retire from pcb i have example saqlain,saeed,mushtaq and players like shoain dosent deserve to be in even street level cricket pcb is investing millions of dollars in his opertion but no result we see the money has been wasted on shaoib


----------



## Moin91

*Vaas eyes 2011 cricket World Cup*
Wednesday, February 18, 2009
KARACHI: Sri Lanka fast bowler Chaminda Vaas wants to quit international cricket after playing in the 2011 World Cup.

"It will be my last World Cup and I am confident to get back (into the one-day team)," Vaas said on Tuesday. The 34-year-old left-arm fast bowler has lost his place in the Sri Lanka ODI squad for the last six months since playing against India at home in August. "I am playing three-day and one-day matches in domestic cricket and want to comeback in the ODIs, too," Vaas said.

In the absence of Vaas, fast bowlers Thilan Thushara and Nuwan Kulasekara have been regularly performing well in the limited-overs game."We have a good fast bowlers academy and we have some good fast bowlers coming up," Vaas said.

Vaas has taken 354 wickets in 109 Test matches, while in 322 one-dayers he has grabbed 400 wickets - only the fourth bowler after Muttiah Muralitharan (505), Wasim Akram (502), Waqar Younis (416) to have taken 400 wickets in ODIs.
TheNews.


----------



## Moin91

*Think-tank pushes for lively wicket*
Thursday, February 19, 2009
By our correspondent

KARACHI: The Pakistan cricket team's think-tank is pushing for a pace-friendly wicket for the first Test against Sri Lanka in a bid to neutralise the M&M factor.

National coach Intikhab Alam told 'The News' on Wednesday that the team management would like to see some grass on the National Stadium wicket for the series opener getting underway from February 21.

"It would be good to have a lively wicket with the ball coming to the bat properly," said Intikhab. "We would like to see some grass on the pitch so that the fast bowlers can get help from it," he added.

With just one specialist spinner - Danish Kaneria - in a 15-man squad, Pakistan who will be facing a potent Sri Lankan spin attack, that is likely to have the highly-experienced Muttiah Muralitharan and the dangerous Ajantha Mendis, have no other choice but to look towards their pacers to deliver in the series.

Pitches in Pakistan are generally criticised for their flatness and the National Stadium wicket is no exception. In recent times, the venue has offered low and slow tracks with little assistance for fast bowlers.

Pakistan are without two of their key strike bowlers - Shoaib Akhtar and Mohammad Asif - in the series against Sri Lanka but Intikhab believes his youngish pace attack has the potential to shine against the tourists.

"We have some good fast bowlers," said Intikhab referring to Umar Gul, Yasir Arafat and the uncapped Sohail Khan and Mohammad Talha.

Intikhab said that his charges are looking forward to the tough challenge.

"It is no doubt a big challenge but Sri Lanka are a very good Test side," he said. "But we have the best possible team and all the boys are completely charged up which is why I'm confident it is going to be a good series."

Pakistan have included five uncapped players in the 15-man squad announced on Wednesday. There was speculation that the national selectors and the team management developed serious differences while deciding the team.

However, Intikhab rejected it saying that there were no hard feelings on either side.

"Naturally everybody has his own opinions but in the end the best side was chosen," he said.

Intikhab said he and fellow team officials are trying not to put any undue pressure on the boys.

"We haven't played a Test in 14 months which is why there is no need to put undue pressure on the players. We are all fully focused and everybody is prepared to give his best in the series."

Pakistan are looking avenge their crushing defeat in the ODI series at home against Sri Lanka last month by beating Mahela Jayawardene in the Test series.

Intikhab said that the team management will chose the playing eleven for the series opener after taking a long, hard look at the National Stadium wicket on Friday (tomorrow).
TheNews.


----------



## Super Falcon

Moin91 said:


> *Vaas eyes 2011 cricket World Cup*
> Wednesday, February 18, 2009
> KARACHI: Sri Lanka fast bowler Chaminda Vaas wants to quit international cricket after playing in the 2011 World Cup.
> 
> "It will be my last World Cup and I am confident to get back (into the one-day team)," Vaas said on Tuesday. The 34-year-old left-arm fast bowler has lost his place in the Sri Lanka ODI squad for the last six months since playing against India at home in August. "I am playing three-day and one-day matches in domestic cricket and want to comeback in the ODIs, too," Vaas said.
> 
> In the absence of Vaas, fast bowlers Thilan Thushara and Nuwan Kulasekara have been regularly performing well in the limited-overs game."We have a good fast bowlers academy and we have some good fast bowlers coming up," Vaas said.
> 
> Vaas has taken 354 wickets in 109 Test matches, while in 322 one-dayers he has grabbed 400 wickets - only the fourth bowler after Muttiah Muralitharan (505), Wasim Akram (502), Waqar Younis (416) to have taken 400 wickets in ODIs.
> TheNews.





vaas is out of his mind he cannot play 2011 world cup even if he wants if he even plays im sure sri lanks gonna lose in first phase of world cup he is mad


----------



## Super Falcon

still no one is getting out i hope when we get the turn to bat we should make suffer vaas , murali and ajanta im sure we will get 500+ if we do it srilanka always struglles when murali vaas struglles


----------



## Al-zakir

Ton-up Younus keeps Pakistan afloat in first Test
Mon Feb 23, 8:32 am ET



KARACHI (AFP)  New captain Younus Khan led Pakistan's fightback with his 16th hundred to thwart Sri Lanka on the third day of the opening Test here on Monday.

The 31-year-old right-hander was unbeaten on 149 as the home team, replying to Sri Lanka's mammoth first innings total of 644-7, were 296-3 at stumps.

Misbah-ul-Haq was the other not out batsman at stumps with 20.

Pakistan need another 149 runs to avoid follow-on.

While the first two days belonged to Sri Lankan captain Mahela Jayawardene, who smashed a double hundred and was associated in a world record stand of 437, Younus was the hero on the third day.

Younus, leading Pakistan for the first time after he replaced Shoaib Malik following Pakistan's 2-1 one-day defeat against Sri Lanka last month -- his fifth Test as captain overall -- truly played a captain's knock.

He played the twin-pace and twin-spin Sri Lankan bowling attack with consummate ease, and only looked in bother twice when he survived a confident leg-before shout against Ajantha Mendis when on 23.

Then on 92, Tillakaratne Dilshan failed to hold onto a diving catch off a miscued drive, with the bowler again being Mendis.

Younus pushed Sri Lankan paceman Dilhara towards third man for two to complete his century after four hours and five minutes of defiant batting -- his fourth against Sri Lanka.

He hit 17 boundaries during his six hour, 11 minute stay at the crease, holding one end intact.

Younus found an able ally in Malik as they put on 149 for the third wicket after opener Khurram Manzoor fell for 27 in the first session.

Resuming at 44-1, Manzoor and Younus took the score to 78 when Sri Lankan spinner Ajantha Mendis got the breakthrough, forcing Manzoor to edge to wicket-keeper Prasanna Jayawardene who took a straightforward catch.

Malik, who hit seven boundaries during his supportive 168-ball knock, was run out soon after tea when he failed to beat a direct throw from mid-off by Muttiah Muralitharan, while taking a quick single.

Just like the Pakistani bowlers, Sri Lanka's twin-pace and twin-spin attack toiled on an unresponsive National Stadium pitch.

Both Younus and Malik occasionally jumped out to smother the little spin and hit over the top as Muralitharan failed to add to the single wicket he took by dismissing opener Salman Butt on Sunday.

Muralitharan finished with 1-92 off 34 overs, while Mendis took 1-78 in his 35 overs.

Ton-up Younus keeps Pakistan afloat in first Test


----------



## Al-zakir

Younis makes history hitting triple ton against SL
Updated at: 1822 PST, Tuesday, February 24, 2009







KARACHI: Skipper Younis Khan created history by scoring a triple hundred, only the third by a Pakistani in Test cricket  here at the National Stadium on Tuesday.

His extra-ordinary innings not only helped his team to make a huge total of 574 runs for the loss of five wickets in reply to Sri Lankas 644-7 declared in the first innings by the end of the fourth days play in the first Test.

Younis Khan is still at the crease batting for almost 12 hours and he is looking towards the Test record for the highest individual innings, set by Brain Lara of the West Indies who made 400 not out in 2004. He has an ample time for creating this record as the match is heading towards a draw.

The new Pakistan captain was well supported by former captain Shoaib Malik (56), Misbah-ul-Haq (42) and Faisal Iqbal (57) and was involved in three consecutive century wicket partnerships  149 for the third, 130 for the fourth and 174 for the fifth wicket, respectively. The fifth wicket stand is a new record against Sri Lanka.

Sri Lankan bowlers toiled hard throughout the day but could not affect the concentration and determination of the King Khan who has so far hammered 27 fours and four sixes in his unbeaten innings. He overpowered all the opponent bowlers including magician spinner Muttiah Muralitharan and uprising spinner Ajantha Mendis.

Younis took 681 minutes and faced 510 balls becoming the third Pakistani and the 20th batsman in Test cricket to reach 300 runs in an innings. The two earlier Pakistanis were Hanif Mohammad (337) and Inzamam-ul-Haq (329).

Besides, Younis is the first batsman to hit a Test triple hundred against Sri Lanka as the highest individual score against them was 299 by Martin Crowe of New Zealand.

Younis makes history hitting triple ton against SL - GEO.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moin91

what a great innings....Congratulations to Younis khan on his maiden Triple Hundred...
Younis Khan Zindabad...


----------



## Moin91

Pakistan Vs Srilanka 1st Test. *Match Drawn*
for Full Scorecard 
Cricinfo - 1st Test: Pakistan v Sri Lanka at Karachi, Feb 21-25, 2009


----------



## Moin91

*Captain not heartbroken at missing Lara record*
Thursday, February 26, 2009
By our correspondent

KARACHI: He came, he saw, he almost conquered. In the end Younis Khan saved the first Test for Pakistan but failed to break Brian Laras world record of 400 runs in a Test innings on Wednesday.

It doesnt matter, said the Pakistan captain, who scored a mammoth 313 to earn a draw for Pakistan from a seemingly difficult position against Sri Lanka.

I play for the team and personal records are not really that important, he said at the post-match conference here at the National Stadium.

I am not heartbroken because I may have more opportunities in the future.

Younis, 31, was pleased that Pakistan managed to end the first Test with an upper hand after being dominated by the tourists on the first couple of days.

I am satisfied with the team effort and will go into the second Test, hoping Sri Lanka struggle like they did today.

Pakistan earned a draw in the match by amassing 765-6 declared after Sri Lanka piled up 644-7 declared by the second day of the match.

He welcomed the national selection committees decision to select five reserve players for the second Test.

The five reserve players include left-arm pacer Sohail Tanvir, all-rounder Shahid Afridi, opener Nasir Jamshed, off-spinner Saeed Ajmal and pacer Abdul Rauf.

Younis said that his team played its first Test in 14 months and will need time to get settled in the longer version of the game.

Younis said that he is enjoying his captaincy stint.

In the past I played as a vice-captain under Inzamam-ul-Haq and each time I had to look towards (him) in the dressing room before making a move, he said. Now I can take decisions aggressive decisions without asking anybody. I believe is that Pakistan can only do well if we play aggressively. Weve done well in the past by showing that approach.

Younis said that his players will have to improve their fielding.

We dropped a few catches on the first day, he pointed out. We could have restricted them to around 500 and then anything could have happened.

Younis said that Pakistan can think about hiring a foreign coach, preferably from Australia, to improve their field.

Younis is confident that Pakistan will give a more forceful showing in the second Test starting from March 1 in Lahore.

He hoped that large crowds will turn out for the second Test in Lahore after witnessing empty stands during the Karachi Test. My team needs support which is why Im hoping that fans will come in large numbers to watch the next Test.

Captain not heartbroken at missing Lara record


----------



## Moin91

*Younis was too good: Mahela*
Thursday, February 26, 2009
By our correspondent

KARACHI: Mahela Jayawardene believes his team was in with a chance to win the Test series opener against Pakistan just before Younis Khans superb rescue act.

The Sri Lanka captain told reporters here at the National Stadium on Wednesday that his Pakistan counterpart deprived his team of an opportunity to win the first Test that ended in a draw.

He (Younis) played really well and took away the opportunity we had of winning this match, said Jayawardene.

Younis Khan hit a superb 313 after batting for 836 minutes to save the match for his team.

Jayawardene stressed that his team performed well in the match except for the last couple of sessions that saw Pakistan scoring at a brisk rate and then taking five Sri Lankan wickets on the fifth day of the match.

Im happy with out performance but it was difficult to produce a result here, he said referring to the lifeless wicket at the National Stadium that offered no help to the bowlers.

It was very hard work for the bowlers, he said. I hope the wicket for the second Test is nothing like the one they had here.

Jayawardene defended his debutant opener Tharanga Paranavitana, who fell for 0 and 9 in the Test. He (Paranavitana) is a very good batsman and will learn from this Test, he said.

The 31-year-old Jayawardene, who scored 240 in the first innings, said he wasnt disappointed with the result. We batted badly in the second innings but overall it was a satisfying result.

Younis was too good: Mahela


----------



## roadrunner

A captain's innings. 

Now if he could find some better support.. he's always bailing out the team.


----------



## Super Falcon

well done younis and india lost T 20 against newzealand how shame it was when sehawg hit 3 consequtive sixes one of indian spectator told to espn reporter that sehwag gonna killl newzealand he gonna score 100 india will score 200 but after his statement indian innings colapsed and end up 162 and even after that spectator havent learned what he was saying he said that indian bowling gonna end this match in 10 overs but that also not happened india went on losed a match and espn than talkin that that T 20 made a record of most sixes in T 20 match why indians always thinks records more than winning the match ant way this T 20 gonna be hell for india because wickets in england are swinging wickets and most of their batsmans in T 20 dont have good tech to coop the swing in england and indian bowlers are not that capable to swing the bowl that well and pakistani team have to do the basics rights and dont loose too many wickets against india and wait for indian midyoker spinners and bash them im sure pakistan going to will all the matchs against india if they put mre beating to yousuf,irfan,zaheer and harbhajan they all not very capable bowlers in any form if we attck them we can chase any indian target


----------



## Rajkumar

Super Falcon said:


> well done younis and india lost T 20 against newzealand how shame it was when sehawg hit 3 consequtive sixes one of indian spectator told to espn reporter that sehwag gonna killl newzealand he gonna score 100 india will score 200 but after his statement indian innings colapsed and end up 162 and even after that spectator havent learned what he was saying he said that indian bowling gonna end this match in 10 overs but that also not happened india went on losed a match and espn than talkin that that T 20 made a record of most sixes in T 20 match why indians always thinks records more than winning the match ant way this T 20 gonna be hell for india because wickets in england are swinging wickets and most of their batsmans in T 20 dont have good tech to coop the swing in england and indian bowlers are not that capable to swing the bowl that well and pakistani team have to do the basics rights and dont loose too many wickets against india and wait for indian midyoker spinners and bash them im sure pakistan going to will all the matchs against india if they put mre beating to yousuf,irfan,zaheer and harbhajan they all not very capable bowlers in any form if we attck them we can chase any indian target



haha, good luck for that match
haar jit lagi rahti hai


----------



## Super Falcon

han lagi rahti hai par app indians kabhi kabhar bhoot zyada boool jata ho jo reality ma nahe hota


----------



## Super Falcon

only pakistani and west indian batsman made most of 300

Sir Gerry sobbers
brain charles lara
Chris gayle

Hanif Mohammad
Inzmam ul haq
Younis khan


----------



## Neo

*Most disgraceful moment in the history of cricket*






Aussie Spirit!!!​


----------



## roadrunner

Neo said:


> *Most disgraceful moment in the history of cricket*
> 
> K65_spUU05s[/media] - Most disgraceful moment in the history of cricket
> 
> Aussie Spirit!!!​



Lol. Yeah, it makes a mockery of what the australians say time and time again about them playing in the spirit of the game

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSMtr

this cricket remembers me of baseball?


----------



## SSMtr

is there any influence of criket in baseball?


----------



## SSMtr

the worlds best cricket team is pakistan right?


----------



## ejaz007

*Cricket invented in Belgium*

New academic research claims cricket is not an English invention after all - but was imported from Belgium.

A poem thought to have been written in 1533 has been uncovered, which suggests the game originates from Flanders.

Attributed to John Skelton, it describes Flemish weavers as kings of crekettes and also mentions wickettes, reports the BBC.

Paul Campbell, of the Australian National University, says the discovery proves the game is anything but English. The long established theory is that cricket evolved from English childrens games. The first definitive references to the game appeared in England in the 1600s, when fines were handed out for those missing church to play. Mr Campbells research was based on earlier investigations by Heiner Gillmeister, a linguist from the University of Bonn.

He is certain cricket cannot have started in England: There is no way to relate the term to any existing English word, he told the BBC. I was brought up with Flemish children and I know the language well. I immediately thought of the Flemish phrase met de krik ketsen which means to chase a ball with a curved stick.Cricket historian David Frith said: It is hard to deny that this is a breakthrough. This discovery points to an addition to the great history of cricket. Its exciting we havent yet written the final word on it. It does make you wonder why Belgium isnt playing Test cricket though, doesnt it?. ananova

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Al-zakir

*Pakistan squad for Bangladesh announced*
Updated at: 1535 PST, Wednesday, March 04, 2009







Pakistan squad for Bangladesh announced LAHORE: Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) has announced a 16-member team for the tour of Bangladesh here on Wednesday but Shoaib Akhtar is not included in the team.

Chief selector Abdul Qadir announced the Pakistan squad for playing a series of five One-day Internationals and two Twenty20 Internationals in Bangladesh.

The team is as follows:

Squad: Younus Khan (captain), Salman Butt, Shahid Afridi, Nasir Jamshed, Ahmed Shahzad, Shoaib Malik, Misbah-ul-Haq, Kamran Akmal, Fawad Alam, Umar Gul, Sohail Tanveer, Mohammad Aamir, Yasir Arafat, Yasir Shah, Rao Iftikhar, Sarfraz Ahmed.

Pakistan squad for Bangladesh announced - GEO.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

unfortunatley tour will be postponed for 2 weeks


----------



## Super Falcon

Pakistan's tour of Bangladesh, due to start next week, has been postponed on the advice of the Bangladesh government. Officials are hopeful that the tour will be held soon and are working on a revised security plan in consultation with the ICC. 
A year of scrapped series 

March 2008 - Australia postpone tour of Pakistan, slated for end-March, over security concerns following Benazir Bhutto's assasination 
August 2008 - Five of eight ICC members choose not to send teams to Pakistan for September's Champions Trophy. The tournament is postponed till October 2009. 
October 2008 - West Indies call off a proposed tour of Pakistan scheduled for November, a week after their women's team cancelled the Pakistan leg of their Asian tour. 
November 2008 - England cut short seven-match ODI series in India after Mumbai terrorist strikes. They return for the two-Test series in December. 
December 2008 - BCCI calls off India's scheduled tour of Pakistan in 2009. 
February 2009 - ICC decides not to stage the 2009 Champions Trophy in Pakistan after some of the members expressed reservations about touring the country. 




The postponement comes two days after Pakistan's home series against Sri Lanka was abandoned, following an attack on the visiting team bus that left eight dead and several cricketers and officials injured. 

Bangladesh Cricket Board officials think the tour could take place as early as end-March. "We had been making all necessary preparations for the tour when we were advised by the home ministry to postpone it for the time being," Jalal Yunus, chairman of the board's media and communications committee, said. "We are now working with the PCB and our government agencies to chalk out a new schedule." 

Yunus said the ICC had asked the Bangladesh board to make some changes in the security plan for the series. The board is currently working on this. 

It is not clear if the decision to postpone the tour is connected to the Lahore attack or to the recent violence in Bangladesh. A mutiny last month by Bangladesh Rifles border guards over pay and the command structure resulted in widespread violence that killed at least 80 people, including more than 50 officers. 

Saleem Altaf, a Pakistan board official, said the reason behind the decision was not yet known. "Bangladesh have conveyed their decision to us without giving any reason," he told AFP. "We are told they are revising the tour itinerary and the series will be held after some delay." 

Ijaz Butt, the PCB chairman, told reporters he expected a revised itinerary from the Bangladesh board soon. "Every country discusses the security situation with its government. We did ask for clearance for the tour from our government. The International Cricket Council (ICC) have asked them to implement a plan so they needed time. 

"Bangladesh will come back to us and we (will) hopefully get a revised itinerary later Thursday." 

Pakistan were scheduled to play two Twenty20s and five ODIs between March 10 and March 22. Pakistan and Bangladesh are co-hosts, along with India and Sri Lanka, of the 2011 World Cup


----------



## fatman17

Fallout of the Lahore attack

*Neutral venues a trap for Pakistan - Bindra*

Ajay S Shankar

March 5, 2009

IS Bindra feels opting for neutral venues may lead to reluctance on the part of players to tour Pakistan &#169; Getty Images




IS Bindra, the ICC's principal adviser, has said the idea of playing cricket in neutral venues on security grounds is a dangerous trap. Bindra said he has already warned Pakistan - which may be forced into such a scenario by the internal security situation - against any such move as it would affect the long-term future of its cricket. 

"I am totally against Pakistan agreeing to play in the neutral venues because then you are ruling out for quite some time an option of playing within the country," Bindra told Cricinfo. "That's what I advised Ijaz Butt (the PCB chairman) in the last meeting of the ICC board in Perth (on January 31). I said, 'Don't agree to play Tests in neutral venues like England because then there will be reluctance on part of the players to come and play in Pakistan'. This is a very dangerous precedent and we shouldn't fall into the trap of playing in neutral venues on the grounds of security." 

Bindra's warning follows reports that Pakistan and Australia are considering a proposal to hold their 2010 Test series in England after the Lahore attack on the Sri Lankan cricket team. Gerry Sutcliffe, the British sports minister, has said he would back any move by the PCB to stage home matches in England. Pakistan and Australia are scheduled to play a one-day series and a Twenty20 game in Dubai and Abu Dhabi from April 22-May 7. 

The Lahore attack would impact cricket in Pakistan in the immediate future, Bindra said, but hoped that the country could still co-host the 2011 World Cup. "We shouldn't rule out cricket in Pakistan in the long-term future yet," he said. "I hope normalcy will come back quickly and we will have cricket there quickly, before the 2011 World Cup and we are looking forward to that." 

Bindra, who is also a member of the IPL governing council, said cricket in India would not be impacted by the Lahore attack. "So far as India is concerned, I don't see any impact whatsoever," he said. "We could have the Tests in Mohali and Chennai 10 days after [the terror attacks] Mumbai and I don't see why Lahore should be any obstacle to organising cricket in India." 

The IPL is currently in discussions with India's security officials to resolve a clash in dates with the general elections amid growing security-related worries among the league's foreign players. But Bindra said he was confident that the IPL would go ahead as scheduled from April 10 to May 24. He felt foreign players would not stay away from the IPL given the rewards. "The IPL is in the interests of the players more than anyone else," he said. "The foreign players are benefiting more than the Indian players... So I don't think it impacts the decision of any of the players and I don't see any reason why we should have this fear (of players skipping the IPL) in our mind." 

Ajay Shankar is deputy editor of Cricinfo 

&#169; Cricinfo


----------



## Super Falcon

better option than england i think sharjah is better than england


----------



## Al-zakir

*Bangladesh boosts salaries after exodus to rebel league *
Thu, Mar 19th, 2009 3:49 pm BdST
DHAKA, March 19 (bdnews24.com/Reuters) - The Bangladesh Cricket Board (BCB) have bumped up salaries by 30 percent amid concerns more players could ditch their contracts to join the more lucrative rebel Indian Cricket League (ICL).

The BCB have extended the increase to local staff of the national team's management as well as contracted national cricketers, a senior board official said on Thursday.

"We have decided not only to increase their remuneration, but their winning bonus, performance bonus, match fees and other allowances will also be increased proportionately," said Enayet Hossain, chairman of BCB's cricket operations committee.

The BCB had been under pressure to raise pay after seven cricketers unilaterally terminated their contracts and joined seven others to play in the renegade ICL.

Poor pay was one of the reasons cited by the players, which promoted the BCB to review its salary structure.

The BCB has 13 contracted cricketers, but Enayet said they would soon increase that number and bring 'A team' players under contract too.

bdnews24.com/aar/1550 hrs

Bangladesh boosts salaries after exodus to rebel league :: Sport :: bdnews24.com ::

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

what bangladeshi gov did with pakistan cancelling the tour we should tell them we dont need to tour bangladesh never ever when we r sufeering from cricket they make us more suffer


----------



## Al-zakir

Super Falcon said:


> what bangladeshi gov did with pakistan cancelling the tour we should tell them we dont need to tour bangladesh never ever when we r sufeering from cricket they make us more suffer



I feel your anger. I don't like that either bro. Bangladesh should have back up Pakistan in this suffering time after all Pakistan always has been their for Bangladesh.


----------



## Super Falcon

most of the bangaldeshi people in government BCB are anti pakistan thats i feel some times i hope im wrong


----------



## Super Falcon

Cricket South Africa (CSA) has said it is ready to host the second season of the IPL in April-May after the BCCI officially approached it with a request on Sunday morning. 

"South Africa were officially approached today by the IPL officials, asking us whether we can host the event," Gerald Majola, CSA's chief executive, told Cricinfo. "We are looking at their requirements to see whether we can fulfill them. As I understand, we are one of the parties that they have approached, but for now we can say that we are ready to host the IPL. However, we expect to meet the Indian officials soon to understand the situation better." 

Majola said that he expected to have "positive discussions" with the Indian board in this regard. "It is a huge compliment to CSA's organisational skills, facilities and infrastructure that we are being asked to host another major international event," he stated in a press release issued later. 

An ECB spokesman told Cricinfo that the board was aware of the situation, and that it would be making a statement in due course. David Collier, the chief executive, is currently in Guyana ahead of the second ODI against West Indies. 

Diverging views emerged from officials of the franchise owners as the news of the impending relocation broke. 

Some franchises favour South Africa as it is cheaper option compared to England, the other serious alternative. "If we are looking at an April start, the climate in England would be a factor," a franchise official said. "Even the TV timings, we feel, will work better for us if the matches are held in South Africa." 

Meanwhile PTI quoted another franchise official calling England the most logical venue because of the timings of the matches. "There's a big chunk of Indian expatriates there to take care of the franchisees' revenue factor," he said. England is also to host the ICC World Twenty20 Cup in June. 

Senior officials from India and South Africa had earlier denied reports that the IPL was being relocated to South Africa. The tournament's future came under a cloud after the Indian government expressed its reluctance to approve the dates, given its clash with the country's general elections. 

South Africa is also expected to host the Champions Trophy from September 24-October 5 this year after the ICC board endorsed a recommendation by its Chief Executives' Committee (CEC) to hold the tournament there.


----------



## Super Falcon

England and South Africa have emerged as the front-runners to host the second season of the Indian Premier League (IPL) after the BCCI decided to shift the tournament out of India. The decision followed days of inconclusive negotiations with the Indian home ministry and various state governments over the security arrangements for the 45-day tournament which clashed with the forthcoming general elections in India. 

Shashank Manohar, the BCCI president, said the tournament had been relocated "because of the extraordinary situation existing this year." 

While Gerald Majola, Cricket South Africa's chief executive, said South Africa were ready to host the tournament if needed, an ECB spokesman told Cricinfo that the board was aware of the situation, and that it would be making a statement in due course. David Collier, the ECB chief executive, is currently in Guyana ahead of the second ODI against West Indies. 

Discussions between the BCCI and the respective boards will get underway and a decision is likely in two to three days. 

N Srinivasan, the BCCI general secretary, said that the BCCI was not in a position to either play a truncated IPL or to cancel the second edition of the IPL. "It is a matter of great regret that, in the prevailing atmosphere, where the government is expressing concern for providing security to the IPL matches, the BCCI is left with no other option but to conduct the Indian Premier League in another country," he said. 

Manohar said the board considered all aspects of the matter at an emergency meeting. "We are aware that the people of India love this event and have given us great support last year and are eager for this year's event," he said. "We made our best efforts to see that the event takes place in India. However, because of the government's attitude that they cannot provide security, particularly by the states of Maharashtra and Andhra Pradesh, we were forced to take a decision to move the event out of India. 

"We are in discussion with other boards who have show their willingness to hold the event in their respective countries. 

"My apologies to the people of India for not being able to hold the event in India." 

Lalit Modi, the IPL commissioner, who was present at the working committee meeting said there will be no changes made to the tournament's format or the schedule. "Dates and timings of the matches will remain the same. The Indian audiences can watch the matches at 4 pm and 8 pm IST as they did in the inaugural season," he said. 

He assured that that the IPL would not cut any corners despite hosting the event outside the country. However, he refused to dwell on the revenue sharing agreement with the prospective foreign boards and pointed out that the tournament's focus was to provide the best possible entertainment for the Indian fan. 

"We are not bothered about the cost factor but the issue is the integrity of the tournament. The issue is holding all 59 matches as scheduled," Modi said. 

Manohar also said the BCCI officials would be having a discussion with the eight franchise owners and believed they would not have any objection. "We will hold discussions with the owners. I don't think the franchises would oppose us," he said. 

"We are happy the IPL is happening", Nita Ambani, owner of Mumbai Indians said. Vijay Mallya, who owns the Bangalore Royal Challengers, said he was happy the tournament was on. "We have been assured the rights and interests of all franchises will be protected," Mallya said. 

Paul Marsh, the chief executive of the Australian Cricketers' Association, also welcomed the prospect of the tournament carrying on. "Our members want the IPL to proceed provided the safety of the teams is not compromised," he said. "Given the current situation in India, the decision to move this year's event is a sensible one and will likely maximise player participation


----------



## Super Falcon

England woke up on Sunday morning to find their women crowned world champions for the third time following a final in which they had the edge throughout against New Zealand in Sydney on Sunday. As Jonny Wilkinson had kicked his rugby side to glory in 2003 in the same city, so England's Nicky Shaw sealed success for her team to see them home, having taken a career-best 4 for 34. 

This match was not quite as nail-biting as the rugby final but certainly had its moments. Though at one stage England were coasting in their chase of 167, they eventually made it home by four wickets. 

And while Shaw earned the player of the match - unlike Wilkinson - she wasn't even supposed to play. Although vice-captain, it was only an injury to premier allrounder Jenny Gunn that meant her last-minute inclusion. It proved a stroke of fortune for England. 

The final had promised to be a much tight affair with the best two sides in the competition contesting the ultimate honours, but Shaw's wicket burst helped keep New Zealand to a modest total and then England's big batting guns had just too much firepower when it counted. 

Their all-round game was a credit, the bowlers taking wickets when it mattered, the fielders the catches and then their batsmen took advantage of bowling that was both too short and too full at times. And the most important thing was that, even though they went on to lose a few wickets, they held their nerve at the crucial point. 

The key passage of the game came in the New Zealand innings, kickstarted by Shaw who removed the dangerous Suzie Bates, then Amy Satterthwaite off successive balls. New Zealand went on to lose 6 for 92, Shaw dismissing form batsman Haidee Tiffen and Nicola Browne, becoming the first woman to take four wickets in a World Cup final. 

The wicket of Browne was an important one - she had offered New Zealand some hope, along with Lucy Doolan in an eighth-wicket stand of 62. Together they boosted their side from 7 for 101. Partnerships were badly lacking for New Zealand, in initial contrast to England who found themselves on 1 for 74 in their reply. 

The hard-working Caroline Atkins and Sarah Taylor seized the advantage quickly and entertained with some pure cricket shots. Having pleased the crowd with her typically strong shots, Taylor then perished to a soft one, such has been her wont this tournament. 

No matter, it simply brought the world's No. 1 batsman to the crease. Claire Taylor had arrived in the final averaging 75.75 for the tournament. She began by sparing no mercy on the New Zealand attack before Aimee Mason bowled her on 21, giving her opposition some hope (2 for 109). 

Atkins departed soon afterwards for 40, brilliantly caught by the tumbling Sophie Devine in gully off Doolan and New Zealand had a hint of a chance. Their determined bowlers continued to try their best but with Doolan again striking, with Edwards adjudged caught behind when she hadn't touched it. 



Nicky Shaw took a career-best 4 for 34 and scored 17 nerveless runs to seal the third world title for England © Getty Images




Lydia Greenway then fell top-edging to midwicket, before Beth Morgan ran herself out failing to push back into her crease. With 15 runs required and four wickets in hand, Tiffen then dropped a hard chance off Holly Colvin, but Shaw stood defiant, with some classy drives that belied the pressure of the final. 

Both sides had started nervously - the usually solid Tiffen consistently poking away from her body under Katherine Brunt's pace and swing, while the bowler and her fellow opener Isa Guha delivered some wides. But it was all about who held their nerve and, while England's bowlers struck golden rhythm and crucial wickets, New Zealand's batsmen were prone to losing their heads. 

It could have been the same story for England at one point, but with a vast bank of experience from which to draw, they stood firm. 

England played the more complete cricket and deserved the trophy. They will now enjoy the benefit of the world No. 1 ranking for the foreseeable future - perhaps even until the World Cup in 2013. And with the World Twenty20 coming up, England are already looking a fair bet. For now, though, they will enjoy their first World Cup title since 1993


----------



## leonblack08

Super Falcon said:


> what bangladeshi gov did with pakistan cancelling the tour we should tell them we dont need to tour bangladesh never ever when we r sufeering from cricket they make us more suffer



Considering the situation here in Bangladesh,it is probably better that Pakistan don't tour Bangladesh now.But touring later always a option.
Don't forget we toured Pakistan to fill in for other country,probably New zealand who withdrew for security measures.


----------



## Super Falcon

yes thanx but situation never gonna improve in south asia so why stop playing cricket


----------



## Super Falcon

South Africa to host IPL

Alex Brown and Ajay S Shankar

March 24, 2009

South Africa has edged out England to be named host nation of the 2009 IPL. The decision was made after a meeting between the IPL commissioner, Lalit Modi, and the Cricket South Africa chief executive, Gerald Majola, in Johannesburg on Tuesday. 

Modi and Majola have scheduled a press conference for 3pm GMT, where an official announcement will be made. Cricinfo understands that the IPL's opening ceremony will be held in Cape Town, and the tournament will commence on April 18, a week later than initially scheduled. Johannesburg, Durban, Centurion, Port Elizabeth, East London and Cape Town will be announced as host venues. 

South Africa had been considered the warm favourite to host the IPL's second season since IPL officials voiced concerns over the effect England's springtime weather might have on the tournament. England also faced issues in the form of cost, scheduling and the likelihood of conflict between television rights holders. 

There had been much speculation as to where the IPL's second season would be based after Cricinfo identified South Africa as a possible destination last Friday. Senior officials from the IPL and CSA denied the report at the time, but have since been locked in intense discussions to finalise the unprecedented move. 

With the decision now made, the real work begins. Security arrangements - which forced the tournament out of India - will need to be arranged, and an estimated 400 players and officials will require visas and accomodation. In all, 59 matches will be held over a six week period. Given the severe time constraints, it seems unfeasible that this year's IPL will possess the bells and whistles of 2008. 

Modi was initially scheduled to fly to London on Tuesday night to meet with ECB officials, but it is unclear whether he will adhere to those travel plans. With time of the essence, logistical issues delayed the opportunity for a coherent response from the ECB, whose chairman, Giles Clarke, and chief executive, David Collier, had been on opposite sides of the world in Australia and Guyana respectively, when contacted by IPL officials last week. The pair reconvened for the first time at Lord's this morning, by which stage discussions with CSA were well underway. 

"At no stage have we regarded this as a competition [to host the tournament]," Clarke told reporters at Lord's. "We were contacted by our Indian friends to find out whether we were in a position to help, because this was a very important tournament for cricket. We talked about the question of whether we were in a position to help." 

More to follow


----------



## batmannow

Super Falcon said:


> better option than england i think sharjah is better than england



but, i guss! playling in engld will going to boost our, quality of players!
sharjah, having dead wickets, no results makes players, & the public... dejected.
english wickets, can bring adventure & interst for players & public?
putting players in the desert type of conditions, for no results.... is just simply destrying them!


----------



## leonblack08

*Yousuf parting with ICL?*
CricInfo, undated

Mohammad Yousuf and a few other Pakistan players may be heading towards a tricky legal wrangle with the Indian Cricket League (ICL) after reports have emerged that they are planning to end their association with the unauthorised Twenty20 league and return to international cricket.

Yousuf, Abdul Razzaq, Imran Farhat, Imran Nazir, Mohammad Sami and Navedul Hasan are the players who might walk away from the ICL, the News reported. The Pakistan establishment, led by Younis Khan, the captain, is keen that Yousuf, in particular, returns to the national team as early as next month for the one-day series against Australia starting on April 22 in Abu Dhabi, the report said.

Yousuf had rejoined the ICL last year after developing serious differences with Shoaib Malik, the then Pakistan captain. But the situation appears to have changed after Younis, known to be close to Yousuf, became Pakistan captain this year. The News quoted sources as saying that "the breakthrough was achieved following a series of meetings between Yousuf and Younis".

When contacted by Cricinfo, ICL officials said they have had no contact with Yousuf in this regard but added their contract with the Pakistan batsman enables him to play for the national team. The problem, of course, arises if Yousuf and the other players insist on cutting all ties with ICL, which is what the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) has insisted on if they are to be considered again for the national team. In such a situation, the ICL might take the legal route, officials suggested, particularly because Lahore Badshahs, the ICL team for which these cricketers play, is one of the main attractions of the league.

Another reason why the Pakistan players are said to be considering such a move is that the ICL has suspended its March-April tournament and is looking at restarting their international programme only in October. The ICL took this step in February due to the deepening economic recession and the Pakistan government's refusal to let any player from that country play in India following the Mumbai terror attacks.

The players fear that the current freeze in political ties between India and Pakistan would prevent them from playing in India in the near future.

The report also claimed that if the Pakistan players part ways with the ICL, they could be immediately included in the national team for the one-day series against Australia -- the squad is expected to be named early in April.

Yousuf, in particular, has had a troubled relationship with the ICL after initially signing a three-year-contract with the league and then trying to pull out in favour of the IPL. However, he was not picked up by any IPL team and returned to the ICL on a fresh contract after both sides agreed to call off a legal case that had been lodged on the issue. "It's a personal call that he has to take now," an ICL official said.

Players associated with the ICL have been barred from all official cricket in most countries, especially in India where the BCCI has adopted a hard-line stance against the private venture, and the league's request for recognition is still pending with the ICC.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## sms

*Ganguly retained as sole skipper of KKR*

Sourav Ganguly was retained as the sole skipper of the Kolkata Knight Riders bringing to end the week-long controversy. New Zealand wicket keeper Brendon McCullum has been appointed the vice-captain of the team.

Sources close to the team told news channel CNN-IBN that Ganguly will be retained as skipper and his performance will be evaluated after the first few games.

Sourav Ganguly was in Mumbai on Tuesday and met with team owner Shah Rukh Khan along with coach John Buchanan.

Shah Rukh told the media it was a matter of miscommunication which led to the issue being blown out of proportion. 

"I think there is a lot of over-reaction and rumors about him being removed from captaincy.But that is completely untrue," the Bollywood star said.

Earlier, Shah Rukh Khan had said "Let me tell you, there is no Kolkata Knight Riders without Dada (Ganguly). We love him".

Shahrukh said that the decision to have different captains was in no way meant to disrupt Ganguly's position and status as an iconic player.

This announcement comes a day after it was announced that the KKR's squad and captain for the IPL were to be decided in South Africa and not India. The team's director Joy Bhattacharya, after the conclusion of the 6 day conditioning camp, had mentioned "I don't want to disclose the names of the players who would be going to South Africa now as we want to keep all options open". "We might take the whole squad which took part in the conditioning camp to South Africa. Nothing has been finalised right now. The final team for KKR would be announced in South Africa", he added. 

Blazing fast live cricket score, commentary at par with live action, Indian Premier League, IPL


----------



## sms

I Like the statement from SRK *"Let me tell you, there is no Kolkata Knight Riders without Dada (Ganguly). We love him"*


----------



## sms

*Andrew Flintoff's Hatrick leads England to historic triumph*

Andrew Flintoff grabbed a hat-trick to lead England to a 26-run victory over West Indies on Friday and a first ever one-day international series triumph in the Caribbean. 

Flintoff claimed his hat-trick when he removed Denesh Ramdin, Ravi Rampaul and Sulieman Benn off successive balls in the 27th over, before finishing with career-best figures of five wickets for 19 runs from five overs. 

His spell swung the match decisively, as England bowled West Indies out for 146 in 28 overs in a match reduced to a 29-over-a-side clash after rain delayed the start of the fifth and final game at the Beausejour Stadium by four hours. 

The result meant that England won the series 3-2. 

Blazing fast live cricket score, commentary at par with live action, Indian Premier League, IPL


----------



## Jako

sms said:


> I Like the statement from SRK *"Let me tell you, there is no Kolkata Knight Riders without Dada (Ganguly). We love him"*



he was left wid no options,no dada means no acceptance of kkr in kolkata........


----------



## EagleEyes

Anybody excited about Aussies VS Pakistan. I think we will beat them 5-0 given that the squad is nice and stable. We need young and experienced. Not losers.


----------



## Jako

WebMaster said:


> Anybody excited about Aussies VS Pakistan. I think we will beat them 5-0 given that the squad is nice and stable. We need young and experienced. Not losers.



yes u can,da present aussie side sucks........de got rolled over in india last year....thnx


----------



## Rafael

WebMaster said:


> Anybody excited about Aussies VS Pakistan. I think we will beat them 5-0 given that the squad is nice and stable. We need young and experienced. Not losers.




i doubt that for a simple reason, our boys didnt play too much of cricket for about 1.5 years.


----------



## sms

WebMaster said:


> Anybody excited about Aussies VS Pakistan. I think we will beat them 5-0 given that the squad is nice and stable. We need young and experienced. Not losers.



Ha ha ... Oz are not doing good does not mean that Pakistan team can write them off. How much cricket did you play and win in last 2 yrs? Pls. check 

3-2 may be 40% chance, 5-0 will be called day dreaming... But if its between Oz & Pakistan I'll support subcontinent ..


----------



## Super Falcon

abdur razzzaq,rana naveed ul hassan,imran nazir has been included in the possible T20 team for pakistan but pcb still waitting for icc clearance which i dont think so pcb has to do it they broken their contract with icl or in verge of braking they are nationals of pakistan and they have not comitted any crime i hope they should be included in pak team if we have them i dont think so even world eleven T 20 have any guts to beat pakistan but their is one more probleum india always trying to isolate pakistan in any field so as they cricket and they will put pressure on icc to not to give clearance to those pakistani players as they was in doing in srilankan tour any way if we get them im sure we gonna beat every team in t 20 with ease specially indians who think that they are on sky high


----------



## Super Falcon

ICC World Twenty20 2009

Pakistan drop ICL players from World Twenty20 list

Cricinfo staff

April 7, 2009



Saeed Ajmal makes a late entry to the list of probables &#169; AFP




The Pakistan Cricket Board has backed out of a potential face-off with the ICC and the BCCI by dropping three ICL players from its list of 30 probables for the ICC World Twenty in June. 

In a face-saving measure, the PCB has placed Abdul Razzaq, Imran Nazir and Rana Naved-ul-Hasan on standby pending ICC approval. They have been replaced by Saeed Ajmal, Zulfiqar Jan and Mohammad Hafeez. However, it's understood that the ICC is highly unlikely to grant any such approval when its board meets in Dubai on April 17-18 to decide on the issue. 

"We have written a letter to the ICL to get status of their contracts, whether these [contracts] have been rescinded permanently or rescinded temporarily, but we have yet to get any reply on that," said the PCB chief operating officer Salim Altaf. 

However, sources told Cricinfo that the ICL trio insisted they would be able to provide only a temporary release from the unauthorised league unless the board provided them with central contracts. 

The PCB on Monday officially broke ranks with the Indian board, a traditional ally, by naming the three ICL players without approval from the ICC, the tournament organisers. The 17 ICL-contracted players from Pakistan were allowed to participate in domestic cricket after the Sind High Court temporarily lifted the ban in February. 

Wicketkeeper Zulfiqar is the only uncapped player among the three replacements. Ajmal, the offspinner, last played in the third ODI against Sri Lanka in Lahore this January while batsman Mohammad Hafeez hasn't represented his country since October 2007. 

Pakistan Squad: Younis Khan (capt), Salman Butt, Nasir Jamshed, Khalid Latif, Shahzaib Hasan, Ahmed Shehzad, Umar Amin, Misbah-ul-Haq, Faisal Iqbal, Fawad Alam, Shoaib Malik, Shahid Afridi, Sohail Tanvir, Yasir Arafat, Kamran Younis, Shoaib Akhtar, Umar Gul, Rao Iftikhar Anjum, Aizaz Cheema, Mohammad Aamer, Wahab Riaz, Imran Ali, Danish Kaneria, Abdul Rehman, Yasir Shah, Kamran Akmal (wk), Sarfraz Ahmed, Saeed Ajmal, Zulfiqar Jan, Mohammad Hafeez


----------



## Super Falcon

Inzamam slams 'unprofessional' Pakistan board

Ajay S Shankar

April 10, 2009



Inzamam-ul-Haq: "If the PCB didn't have an ICC clearance, it had no right to name these players in the list and then tell them after a day that 'Look, we don't respect you'" &#169; ICL




Inzamam-ul-Haq, the former Pakistan captain, has slammed the Pakistan Cricket Board's "unprofessional thinking" for dropping three ICL players from its list of probables for the World Twenty20 in June after initially naming them in the squad. Inzamam, who is also captain of ICL's Lahore Badshahs, said the Pakistan board and the selectors should have shown more respect to the three players who have represented the country. 

Inzamam also criticised the ICC's move to implement stringent guidelines on unofficial cricket from June 1 to prevent future ICL models, and said the governing body was only scared of losing sponsorship money to independent organisers. 

On Tuesday, the PCB backed out of a potential face-off with the ICC by dropping three ICL players - Abdul Razzaq, Imran Nazir and Rana Naved-ul-Hasan - from its list of 30 probables for the ICC World Twenty20 in June. Nazir and Naved-ul-Hasan played under Inzamam last season and Razzaq appeared for ICL's Hyderabad Heroes. 

"The Pakistan board should not have announced the list if they were not clear about all aspects of the selection," Inzamam told Cricinfo. "One day they announced the list, and the next day they reversed it. This is the result of unprofessional thinking by the board and the selectors. If the PCB didn't have an ICC clearance, it had no right to name these players in the list and then tell them after a day that 'Look, we don't respect you'." 

Asked about the ICC's move to crack down on unofficial cricket, including imposing stricter rules and a proposed cooling period for players who want to return, Inzamam accused the governing body of adopting double standards. 

"The ICC is just scared that the money they generate from the game should not go to others," Inzamam said. "The ICC is bothered only about that. During the days when there was not so much money in cricket, players used to play in tournaments which had no official status in countries like Bangladesh; the ICC had no problems. The ICC is just worried that their sponsorship money would splinter. The ICC is worried about ICL only because of the money, otherwise they know these players are only playing cricket and not committing any crime." 

Reacting to reports in the Pakistani media that Younis Khan, the Pakistan captain, was keen to include ICL players in the national team, Inzamam said it was the right way for a leader to think. "If Younis feels that with the return of ICL players, his team will get better or stronger, it's absolutely the right thought," he said. "The presence of players like Mohammed Yousuf, Nazir, Razzaq and Naved-ul Hasan will only strengthen the Pakistan team." 

Pakistan's next international engagement is a five-match ODI series and a Twenty20 against Australia in Abu Dhabi from April 22-May 7.


----------



## Super Falcon

Malaysia, Ireland and Scotland have emerged as surprise contenders to host future Pakistan "home" series. Ijaz Butt, the chairman of the Pakistan Cricket Board, confirmed that those nations, along with England and the United Arab Emirates, could become the Pakistan team's foreign base while the domestic security risk remained high. 

While stressing his desire for cricket to make a prompt return to Pakistan, Butt said his board would announce in the next month neutral venues for impending international series. Butt has already held discussions with Giles Clarke, chairman of the ECB, regarding the feasibility of England hosting next year's Test series between Pakistan and Australia, and will soon decide where other matches will be based. 

"We have a number of alternatives before us, and we are investigating their suitability as host venues," Butt told Cricinfo. "We have spoken with the ECB, and we will speak again with Giles Clarke when we all get together for the next ICC meeting in Dubai. There are other alternatives too. Kuala Lumpur, Ireland and Glasgow are among those. Nothing has been finalised at this stage but we will hope to make a decision in the next month." 


Pakistan will return to competitive cricket this month when they play Australia in a five-match one-day series, followed by a one-off Twenty20 match, in Dubai and Abu Dhabi. They have not played since the terror attack on the Sri Lankan team bus in Lahore on March 3, and now face an uncertain future with teams unwilling to tour in the immediate future due to the security risk. 

England and the UAE have previously been discussed as potential foreign bases for the Pakistan team, but Malaysia, Ireland and Scotland emerged as new contenders. In 2006, Kuala Lumpur's Kinrara Academy Oval hosted a triangular one-day series featuring India, Australia and West Indies. Ireland and Scotland, meanwhile, host international cricket on a more regular basis, as their respective national teams attempt to ascend from the Associate ranks. 

"Some have contacted us, and others we have inquired about," Butt said. "We are investigating all possibilities. We want teams back in Pakistan as soon as possible, but for now it is important that we ensure matches still progress." 

Warren Deutrom, the chief executive of Cricket Ireland, confirmed he had held preliminary discussion with the PCB's chief operations officer, Salim Altaf, and was amenable to the idea of hosting Pakistan matches. 

"Our aim is to heighten interest in cricket in Ireland," Deutrom said. "We are trying to build an argument that we are a sufficiently viable cricket nation to make the step up to the elite level. To be able to host Pakistan in limited overs and even Test matches could only help us in attracting more interest in the sport. We would be more than happy for Pakistan to play here."


----------



## Al-zakir

*Pakistan ditched as 2011 World Cup host  *

Fri, Apr 17th, 2009 9:00 pm BdST

DUBAI, April 17 (bdnews24.com/Reuters) - Pakistan has been stripped of hosting rights for the 2011 World Cup because of the 'uncertain security situation' in the country, the International Cricket Council (ICC) said on Friday.

"It is a regrettable decision (but) our number one priority is to create certainty and...deliver a safe, secure and successful event," ICC president David Morgan told reporters after a meeting of the executive board in Dubai.

"The uncertainty created by events in Pakistan created a huge question mark over our ability to do just that."

At least seven Pakistanis were killed and six Sri Lanka players were injured during an armed attack on their team bus as they travelled to a test match in Lahore last month.

"It is extremely regrettable that the board has had to take this decision given the passion the people of Pakistan have for the game of cricket and for the ICC Cricket World Cup," Morgan said.

"It is highly unlikely that we will have the security clearance between now and the start date in 2011," said Morgan when asked if Pakistan would host international tournaments in the near future.

Pakistan were due to co-host the event with India, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka and the ICC said they would press ahead with the matches in those countries.

The ICC last year postponed the Champions Trophy, the second most important one-day event, due to security concerns in Pakistan and then shifted it to South Africa to be held later this year.


Pakistan ditched as 2011 World Cup host :: Sport :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Jihad

Al-zakir said:


> *Pakistan ditched as 2011 World Cup host  *
> 
> Fri, Apr 17th, 2009 9:00 pm BdST
> 
> DUBAI, April 17 (bdnews24.com/Reuters) - Pakistan has been stripped of hosting rights for the 2011 World Cup because of the 'uncertain security situation' in the country, the International Cricket Council (ICC) said on Friday.
> 
> "It is a regrettable decision (but) our number one priority is to create certainty and...deliver a safe, secure and successful event," ICC president David Morgan told reporters after a meeting of the executive board in Dubai.
> 
> "The uncertainty created by events in Pakistan created a huge question mark over our ability to do just that."
> 
> At least seven Pakistanis were killed and six Sri Lanka players were injured during an armed attack on their team bus as they travelled to a test match in Lahore last month.
> 
> "It is extremely regrettable that the board has had to take this decision given the passion the people of Pakistan have for the game of cricket and for the ICC Cricket World Cup," Morgan said.
> 
> "It is highly unlikely that we will have the security clearance between now and the start date in 2011," said Morgan when asked if Pakistan would host international tournaments in the near future.
> 
> Pakistan were due to co-host the event with India, Bangladesh and Sri Lanka and the ICC said they would press ahead with the matches in those countries.
> 
> The ICC last year postponed the Champions Trophy, the second most important one-day event, due to security concerns in Pakistan and then shifted it to South Africa to be held later this year.
> 
> 
> Pakistan ditched as 2011 World Cup host :: Sport :: bdnews24.com ::



We'll continue to get ditched everywhere with this f*ckhead Zardari in charge.


----------



## Super Falcon

we will be back icc has to re think in its decision and PCB and pak government has to lauch signature campaign against ICC decision and PCB has to do now lobby in ICC and what ever it is happening in ICC is because of india first we have to win T 20 Worldcup and after that PCB should launch PPL to counter india we have to counter BCCI


----------



## Super Falcon

ICC is one of the worlds worst council they are very very unfair and they are the resposble for crickets downfall ICC doesent did any well for cricket i have examples ICL, they were always unfair with PCB and they were and are the pets of BCCI which not have to be see FIFA they take every country from france to sengal equally thats why football is so succesfull with icl only cricketers careers has suffer but ICC unfortunatly dont care about cricket they care only of money yes ICL is not legal but in the world do ICC decide who playes cricket or not in pakistan we play cricket in streets and in ramadan we play tournaments are they are illegal no i dont think so ICC has to decide who plays cricket or not its in every asian who loves cricket and want to be a part of cricket at any tournament anywhere its not about ICC its about love of cricket they play and why icc waste their whole carrers ICC sucks if ICC does not chnages the way its all decissions are against PCB soon ICC gonna looose its reputation bcci gives bribr to icc for its decision that money they say it is a marketing money ICC sucks Haroon lorgat and ICC sucks *** holes ICC champions trophy,world cup 2011,oval test result,ICL players,Mohammad asifs ban which has to be start from april but ICC started it from september because bcci dont want asif to kick their teams ***** in T 20 champions what these all things suggest that ICC and BCCI are against PCB now PCB should do lobbying with ACB,ECB,WICB,BCB,NZCB to counter indians in ICC


----------



## MZUBAIR

Pakistan have won againt Australia.
Boom boom Afridi ruled.

The crowed was amazing, mix Australian and Pakistani people. It was awsome. No security threat.


----------



## sms

*Happy Birthday Sachin!!*

*Sachin turns 36 - has one dream left*

Sachin Tendulkar turns 36 today. The master batsman has scaled every summit in the game - except for one. He has not yet been part of a World Cup winning team. But come 2011, the master blaster is all set to change that, when the World Cup is held on the subcontinent. 

When asked at a recent function what his dreams were, he laughed off the question saying, "You only dream when you are asleep." But then he added, "I want to win the World Cup for India." 

The captain of the Mumbai Indians got a surprise from his team when he found that they had organized a surprise birthday party at the team hotel. 

Speaking to reporters, the always humble Sachin said, "It is the good wishes and blessings that count a lot. My family is joining me tomorrow, so am really looking forward to it." 

The little master also said that he was still enjoying every moment of playing the game. "I would like to achieve the enjoyment factor. It is important to enjoy the game and only then will you come out with your best and that's what I want to do," he added.


----------



## Jako

Super Falcon said:


> we will be back icc has to re think in its decision and PCB and pak government has to lauch signature campaign against ICC decision and PCB has to do now lobby in ICC and what ever it is happening in ICC is because of india first we have to win T 20 Worldcup and after that PCB should launch PPL to counter india we have to counter BCCI



1-india is gonna the t20 world cup,who are gonna beat us?check our side man,they rock! 2-ppl? Is it gonna happen in pakistan? If not,you are gonna have losses,like the ipl this year......if yes,which foreign players are gonna play,with world cup being already scraped from pak,losses both way........no hard feelings buddy,but it will be hard for you to get outta dis hole.....best of luck!!


----------



## EagleEyes

Jako said:


> 1-india is gonna the t20 world cup,who are gonna beat us?check our side man,they rock! 2-ppl? Is it gonna happen in pakistan? If not,you are gonna have losses,like the ipl this year......if yes,which foreign players are gonna play,with world cup being already scraped from pak,losses both way........no hard feelings buddy,but it will be hard for you to get outta dis hole.....best of luck!!



Pathetic New Zealand beat India 2-0 in Twenty-20. 

So there is nothing wrong with what he said. I think PCL (Pakistan Cricket League) should be started with no doubt. It will benefit Pakistan. The matches can be organized in Pakistan and Dubai.


----------



## paritosh

WebMaster said:


> Pathetic New Zealand beat India 2-0 in Twenty-20.
> 
> So there is nothing wrong with what he said. I think PCL (Pakistan Cricket League) should be started with no doubt. It will benefit Pakistan. The matches can be organized in Pakistan and Dubai.



in a t-20 match..nothing can be said..and f it's a ind-pak t-20 match...no matter what their respective rankings are...no side has any advantage...but india holds a clear edge against most other countries..because of the exposure to the IPL...and a prolonged stint with the t-20 format.
as far as organizing matches in pakistan is concerned...it would be hard to convine the aussies and the english and the kiwis...and even the lankans now...let the dust settle..and you may have a PPL in pakistan...with some indian players as well...


----------



## Super Falcon

sachin for last ten years his age was and is still 36 so shame he is above 40 for now sure and i think in next match sohail tanvir should replace umar gull and yasir araft to replace rao ifthikhar because our betting is very thin and these both are very good alllrounders and we were short 30 runs in yesterday match by getting them both im sure we will score better in abudhabi and please pakistani players do not hesitate to hit australians when balll is there to hit and if u cant get boundries just puish the balls in gaps and take more singals we stuck alot in craese and hit balls to fielders which cause a pressure and runouts so by getting singles we will get occasionally boundries and australins will be in pressure


----------



## duhastmish

Super are you trying to say - sachin is over 40 yrs :-o man - thats not possible you seem to be really big die hard fan of him? got a tatoo of his name on your chest ay ?
well above 40 and performing like this - i am a big fan of sachin but i dont think he is that great be above 40 and seem to play for next 4-5 yrs.


----------



## EagleEyes

paritosh said:


> in a t-20 match..nothing can be said..and f it's a ind-pak t-20 match...no matter what their respective rankings are...no side has any advantage...but india holds a clear edge against most other countries..because of the exposure to the IPL...and a prolonged stint with the t-20 format.
> as far as organizing matches in pakistan is concerned...it would be hard to convine the aussies and the english and the kiwis...and even the lankans now...let the dust settle..and you may have a PPL in pakistan...with some indian players as well...



My statement exactly. India is not favorites. Its anybody's game..even Bangladesh.

PPL can be run in 1 year. Start off with Dubai.. have one or two matches in Pakistan. And then increase the limit. Thats the only way to get cricket back in Pakistan. ASAP.


----------



## duhastmish

Spot on webby - i think this is just hype right now - India winning t20, may be after 10 yrs - we can see real t20 with full strategies where - only a very Better team can win the game - with 80&#37; chance. 
till then - its hit and miss.
and its not much time to play 20 overs- here stratagies and calculation are not much involved-
Right now its more about - talent in players- and we all know pakistani and indian palyers are way too much talented than most other.


----------



## Super Falcon

i never ever have tatto of sachin anyway why he remains always on 36 i was hearing it from last 5 years anyway if razaque and imran nazire be in t 20 WC im sure we re going to beat if not than we can still give fight to indian team if we have them we going to beat india easily i hope withh icc decision PCB should put razaque and imran in t 20 team icc told regarding icl respective boards will decide weather they play or not international cricket


----------



## Super Falcon

LAHORE - Many of the Pakistani players who had signed for the 'rebel' Indian Cricket League (ICL) are likely to be considered for national selection again after they complete a 'cooling period', according to a senior official.
Following the International Cricket Council's decision that home boards would decide whether they should allow their ICL players back into international cricket, the PCB would now let its legal advisors decide on what would be the next line of action, he said.
"But one thing is clear, first and foremost the ICL players need to end their contracts with the ICL to even be considered for any level of competition for Pakistan," the official said.
'Rebel' Pakistani players Mohammad Yousuf, Imran Nazir, Abdul Razzaq, Rana Naved and Imran Farhat have all expressed their desire to play for the national team again.
The official said there was a strong possibility that the PCB might decide on a six months to one year cooling period for the ICL players, who end their contracts with the unofficial league, before they can play for Pakistan again.
He pointed out that the players had to take a decision on their links with the ICL before June 1 when the new regulations, which are more stringent on unauthorised leagues, come into effect.
"After that we can't do anything for these players," he said.
Interestingly, there is growing pressure on the board to allow the ICL players back into international to settle scores with the Indian board which is being blamed for playing a lead role in having the 2011 World Cup matches shifted from Pakistan.
Abdul Razzaq said the PCB must also keep in mind that the ICL was now planning to take the ICC to court for not recognising the league.
"The scenario might changes in a few weeks time so let us see what happens. But I am ready to play for Pakistan again," he said.


----------



## Super Falcon

JOHANNESBURG: Phil Russell's status at the Kingsmead ground is unique - the much-respected curator is probably the only person involved with the IPL and its bitter rival, the ICL. Russell, who was the ICL's curator last season, is currently an advisor on the ground preparations at Kingsmead for the IPL tournament. 

The antipathy of the Indian board - which owns the IPL - towards the ICL is famous: it has adopted a heavy-handed approach to players, officials, grounds-men and scorers, even commentators, involved with the unofficial league. It has even sought to influence other boards to adopt a similar stance. Somehow, Russell has slipped under the radar. 

He entered into the reckoning when the ground's assistant curator was posted to Newlands to get that ground ready in time for the tournament and the Natal board sought someone with experience to fill the gap. Russell has been associated with the Kingsmead stadium for two decades and coached the Natal team, including Kevin Pietersen, for two years. 

Then came the ICL. "He has been with us for the last two years," Kiran More, a member of the ICL's executive board, said. "This year, too, we have asked him to come during July-August to take a look at the grounds and get them in shape for the November season." 

Russell isn't the only ICL connection - the overhead sky cameras the IPL is using this season was used by the ICL in its last season. The camera - which slides on a cable approximately 40 feet above the centre pitch - is owned by the same company that loaned it to the ICL.


----------



## Super Falcon

the Pakistan offspinner, has been reported for a suspect bowling action. Asad Rauf and Asoka de Silva, the umpires for the second ODI between Pakistan and Australia in Dubai on Friday, said they had concerns over Ajmal's action and hence requested the ICC to review his action. 

The third and fourth umpires Zameer Haider and Nadeem Ghouri were also part of a report submitted to the ICC in which it was stated that, having monitored Ajmal's action over two ODIs, there was reason it be scrutinised further under the relevant ICC process. The ICC will obtain three copies of the relevant footage, one of which will be kept by the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB). 

Ajmal will undergo an independent analysis of his action by a member of the ICC panel of human movement specialists, appointed in consultation with the PCB. If his action remains suspect during the analysis, he faces a ban and will have to remedy his action. 

If the analysis confirms the umpires' suspicions of only a specific delivery, Ajmal can continue to bowl in international cricket but faces a ban if reported again. 

&#169; Cricinfo

Saeed Ajmal reported for suspect action

Saeed Ajmal, the Pakistan offspinner, has been reported for a suspect bowling action

Read more
Email


----------



## Super Falcon

once again icc has shown that its all decissions are anti pakistan 

murali,harbhajan,etc bowlers always been in this positions but they never banned and if it is the case than all indian australian and south african spinners should be checked their actions too and pcb should also take anti icc and play all icl players in the team right now


----------



## Rafael

well, personally i think there is nothing wrong with his action when you see it from a naked eye...Australians had trouble playing him and thats it...

This is the only problem I can see


----------



## sms

raheel1 said:


> well, personally i think there is nothing wrong with his action when you see it from a naked eye...*Australians had trouble playing him and thats it...*
> This is the only problem I can see



That's funny statement ..

Its ironic that only players from subcontinent has to go thru this painful process. Bottom line if Murli is acceptable to ICC, then every one else will be fine and secure. 

PS: no offence meant to SL or Murli


----------



## Super Falcon

murali is the biggest chukker of the cricket ball and still he is bowling than why pakistani spinners cant bowl


----------



## Rafael

sms said:


> That's funny statement ..
> 
> Its ironic that only players from subcontinent has to go thru this painful process. *Bottom line if Murli is acceptable to ICC, then every one else will be fine and secure. *
> 
> PS: no offence meant to SL or Murli



Murli and Malinga!


----------



## Skywalker

Australians are cry babies and thats what they do, inspite of being cricket super power they also make sure if they cant play anyone they just complaint against his action and the fresh example is Saeed Ajmal.


----------



## Gabbar

*Afridi refuses to part with lucky Tendulkar bat*

Karachi: Shahid Afridi revealed resisting umpteen temptations to part with a lucky bat, which actually belonged to Sachin Tendulkar and reached the Pakistani all-rounder through Waqar Younis.
The bat with which Afridi hit the fastest hundred in ODI -- from 37 balls against Sri Lanka in October 2006 -- was actually gifted by Tendulkar to former Pakistan captain Waqar Younis, who in turn gave it to Afridi with the wish "it could prove lucky as it belonged to a great player".

Afridi said he had got several offers to auction the bat but resisted them all as it carried a lot of sentimental value.

"Waqar gave me the bat in Nairobi where I made my debut for Pakistan. He told me Tendulkar had given him the bat and asked him to make similar model bats from Sialkot," Afridi said.

"Waqar told me the bat belonged to a great player and it could prove lucky for me so I should use it," he said.

"That record still stands today and makes me proud. I also got other good scores with this particular bat so it is very valuable for me and I have no intention to auction it off to anyone," he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neo

*Pakistan beat Australia by seven wickets in Twenty20 cricket​*
DUBAI, United Arab Emirates &#8212; Pakistan easily beat Australia by seven wickets with 22 balls to spare in the only Twenty20 match of their series at Dubai Sports City Stadium on Thursday.

Australia was all out for 108 in 19.5 overs, and Pakistan overhauled that with 109-3 in 16.2.

"It was a very good win for us, especially considering that the World Twenty20 Cup is just around the corner," said Pakistan stand-in captain Misbah-ul-Haq.

Kamran Akmal, who scored a century in Pakistan's consolation win in the last of the five one day internationals on Sunday, starred again with an unbeaten 59 in 42 balls. He had the calm support of Misbah, who was out for 24 when the scores were level. They added 85 for the third wicket.

Earlier, paceman Umar Gul taking 4-8 in his four overs but it was leg-spinner Shahid Afridi who inflicted the major damage with three crucial wickets for 14 runs.

"Shahid and Gul bowled really well and set up the win for us," Misbah said. "They brought us back into the match with some very good bowling. And then Kamran continued his batting form from the last ODI."

Australia was off to a good start with Twenty20 specialist Shane Watson putting on 42 runs for the first wicket with stand-in captain Brad Haddin in the first four overs. But when he was removed by Gul for 33 in 14 balls, nobody could put up any substantial resistance.

Afridi removed James Hopes (6) and Andrew Symonds (0) off successive deliveries, both out leg before wicket, and when he clean bowled Haddin for 24 nearly halfway through its innings, Australia was down to 69-4.

"We were completely outplayed by Pakistan," Haddin said. "Nothing really happened for us after the sixth over.

"Hopefully, we will play much better in the World Twenty20 Cup (next month in England). It is a bit hard to maintain the momentum at the end of the series for a T20 game, but when you go into a tournament like the World Twenty20 Cup, the focus is always there. I am sure we will be a different side there."

Regular Pakistan captain Younis Khan rested himself to give a chance to youngster Fawad Alam, who didn't bowl or bat, while Australia recalled fast bowler Brett Lee after ankle surgery in January. Lee took 1-22 off four.

This was only the second Twenty20 encounter between the teams. Pakistan won that group match in the 2007 World Twenty20 Cup. Pakistan also enjoy a much better record in the shortest format of the game, winning 13 of their 16 matches. Australia have won 11 of 20.

Cricket-Pakistan v Australia - Twenty20 scoreboard
Thu May 7, 2009 8:59pm BST Email | Print | Share| Single Page[-] Text [+] May 7 (Reuters) - Scoreboard from the Twenty20 international
between Pakistan and Australia at the Dubai Sports City cricket
stadium on Thursday.

Australia innings
S. Watson lbw b Umar Gul 33
B. Haddin c Umar Gul b Shoaib Malik 24
J. Hopes lbw b Shahid Afridi 6
A. Symonds lbw b Shahid Afridi 0
D. Hussey b Shahid Afridi 4
C. Ferguson st Kamran Akmal b Shoaib Malik 8
M. North b Umar Gul 20
N. Hauritz c Shoaib Malik b Umar Gul 2
B. Lee b Umar Gul 0
N. Bracken not out 3
B. Hilfenhaus b Shahid Afridi b Saeed Ajmal 2
Extras (lb-3, w-1, nb-2) 6
Total (all out, 19.5 overs) 108 Fall of wickets: 1-42 2-61 3-61 4-69 5-73 6-85 7-94 8-94
9-105 Bowling: Shoaib Akhtar 2-0-18-0 (nb-1), Sohail Tanvir
3-0-32-0 (nb-1), Umar Gul 4-0-8-4 (w-1), Saeed Ajmal 3.5-0-19-1,
Shahid Afridi 4-1-14-3, Shoaib Malik 3-0-14-2 Pakistan innings
Salman Butt c Hopes b Hilfenhaus 16
Ahmed Shehzad c sub b Lee 4
Kamran Akmal not out 59
Misbah-ul-Haq c Bracken b Hauritz 24
Shoaib Malik not out 0
Extras (w-5, nb-1) 6
Total (three wickets; 16.2 overs) 109 Did not bat: Shahid Afridi, Umar Gul, Fawad Alam, Shoaib
Akhtar, Sohail Tanvir, Saeed Ajmal Fall of wickets: 1-17 2-23 3-108 Bowling: B. Lee 4-0-22-1 (nb-1), N. Bracken 3-0-24-0 (w-2),
B.Hilfenhaus 4-0-20-1, N.Hauritz 3.2-0-20-1 (w-1), J. Hopes
2-0-23-0 (w-2) Result: Pakistan won by seven wickets


----------



## Bane Blade

Younis Khan becomes No 1 batsman at ICC Test rankings - GEO.tv







Updated at: 2349 PST, Sunday, May 10, 2009
Younis Khan becomes No 1 batsman at ICC Test rankings LONDON: Pakistan's captain Younis Khan has again become the number one batsman in the ICC rankings while Mattia Muralitharan continues to top among bowlers.

Younis has moved back on top of the rankings, a position he briefly held earlier this year thanks to the triple-century he scored in the first Test against Sri Lanka at Lahore in February.

West Indies' Shivnarine Chanderpaul has lost his place at the top of the International Cricket Council (ICC) world batting rankings in the latest edition issued on Sunday.

The Guyanese left-hander, the ICC's player of the year for 2008 and arguably the West Indies' best batsman since the retirement of Brian Lara, dropped into second place after being dismissed for nought and four during the 10-wicket first-Test loss to England at Lord's, which ended on Friday.

Chanderpaul, now equal second with Sri Lanka's Kumar Sangakkara, can make amends when the second and final Test in the England series starts on Thursday at Chester-le-Street, a ground he knows well, having played there for Durham in the County Championship.

England's Kevin Pietersen has also slipped in the batting rankings, his first-ball duck at Lord's dropping him three places to ninth.

In the bowling rankings, Sri Lanka off-spinner Muttiah Muralitharan is still at number one followed by South Africa quick Dale Steyn and Australia left-arm paceman Mitchell Johnson.


----------



## Super Falcon

we did not have any info on tendus bat but saeed anwar bats can produce more money than tendus


----------



## Neo

*Pakistan to propose neutral venues for World Cup​*
KARACHI (AFP)  Pakistan is ready to propose a neutral venue for the World Cup 2011 matches of which it was stripped in a bid to find a solution to an increasingly bitter dispute, the PCB chairman said Friday.

The International Cricket Council (ICC), which last month said games scheduled to take place in Pakistan would have to be moved because of security fears, has convened a June 3 meeting in Dubai to discuss the matter.

The meeting announcement followed legal moves by Pakistan launched in protest at plans to relocate the World Cup 2011 secretariat from Lahore to Mumbai.

Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) chairman Ijaz Butt said all possible efforts will be made to get the matches back on Pakistani soil.

"We will, as per the hosts' agreement we have all signed, submit a satisfactory security plan to the ICC for games in Pakistan. Should that plan not be satisfactory then we will put forward a proposal for a neutral venue," Butt said before leaving for South Africa.

The PCB chairman, who also visited Sri Lanka and India to drum up support earlier this week, is due to meet officials of the South African, Zimbabwean and Australian Boards during his visit to watch Indian Premier League matches.

Butt said Pakistan was looking at either the United Arab Emirates -- where they hosted the West Indies last year and Australia in April-May this year -- or Malaysia.

"We have in our minds the options of the Middle East and Kuala Lumpur. That process and procedure is part of the hosting agreement that we all signed," said Butt, whose Board was also deprived of the Champions Trophy 2009.

In February this year, the ICC moved the eight-team Trophy from Pakistan to South Africa after several teams refused to tour over security fears.

Butt said he had met with ICC Vice President Sharad Pawar -- the man who will be ICC president from next year -- on the issue.

"We decided some solution has to be worked out and we will have a discussion in Dubai on June 3 and all the officials will be there, so I hope a solution will be found," said Butt, who took over as PCB chief in October last year.

The ICC last week said Pakistan will not be paid the 10.5 million dollar hosting fee if the country does not provide alternative venues for the 2011 World Cup.

It also said that Pakistan as a location had been ruled out on security grounds, but the PCB remained a co-host for the event, along with India, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh.

Butt said the ICC had agreed Pakistan had certain rights in the issue.

"The ICC has acknowledged that our hosting rights cannot be taken from us. These are contractual commitments that are strong even if we agree that there might be different interpretations there," said Butt.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Gabbar said:


> *Afridi refuses to part with lucky Tendulkar bat*
> 
> Karachi: Shahid Afridi revealed resisting umpteen temptations to part with a lucky bat, which actually belonged to Sachin Tendulkar and reached the Pakistani all-rounder through Waqar Younis.
> The bat with which Afridi hit the fastest hundred in ODI -- from 37 balls against Sri Lanka in October 2006 -- was actually gifted by Tendulkar to former Pakistan captain Waqar Younis, who in turn gave it to Afridi with the wish "it could prove lucky as it belonged to a great player".
> 
> Afridi said he had got several offers to auction the bat but resisted them all as it carried a lot of sentimental value.
> 
> "Waqar gave me the bat in Nairobi where I made my debut for Pakistan. He told me Tendulkar had given him the bat and asked him to make similar model bats from Sialkot," Afridi said.
> 
> "Waqar told me the bat belonged to a great player and it could prove lucky for me so I should use it," he said.
> 
> "That record still stands today and makes me proud. I also got other good scores with this particular bat so it is very valuable for me and I have no intention to auction it off to anyone," he added.



Yes, i also heard abt that story.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Neo said:


> *Pakistan to propose neutral venues for World Cup​*
> KARACHI (AFP)  Pakistan is ready to propose a neutral venue for the World Cup 2011 matches of which it was stripped in a bid to find a solution to an increasingly bitter dispute, the PCB chairman said Friday.
> 
> The International Cricket Council (ICC), which last month said games scheduled to take place in Pakistan would have to be moved because of security fears, has convened a June 3 meeting in Dubai to discuss the matter.
> 
> The meeting announcement followed legal moves by Pakistan launched in protest at plans to relocate the World Cup 2011 secretariat from Lahore to Mumbai.
> 
> Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) chairman Ijaz Butt said all possible efforts will be made to get the matches back on Pakistani soil.
> 
> "We will, as per the hosts' agreement we have all signed, submit a satisfactory security plan to the ICC for games in Pakistan. Should that plan not be satisfactory then we will put forward a proposal for a neutral venue," Butt said before leaving for South Africa.
> 
> The PCB chairman, who also visited Sri Lanka and India to drum up support earlier this week, is due to meet officials of the South African, Zimbabwean and Australian Boards during his visit to watch Indian Premier League matches.
> 
> Butt said Pakistan was looking at either the United Arab Emirates -- where they hosted the West Indies last year and Australia in April-May this year -- or Malaysia.
> 
> "We have in our minds the options of the Middle East and Kuala Lumpur. That process and procedure is part of the hosting agreement that we all signed," said Butt, whose Board was also deprived of the Champions Trophy 2009.
> 
> In February this year, the ICC moved the eight-team Trophy from Pakistan to South Africa after several teams refused to tour over security fears.
> 
> Butt said he had met with ICC Vice President Sharad Pawar -- the man who will be ICC president from next year -- on the issue.
> 
> "We decided some solution has to be worked out and we will have a discussion in Dubai on June 3 and all the officials will be there, so I hope a solution will be found," said Butt, who took over as PCB chief in October last year.
> 
> The ICC last week said Pakistan will not be paid the 10.5 million dollar hosting fee if the country does not provide alternative venues for the 2011 World Cup.
> 
> It also said that Pakistan as a location had been ruled out on security grounds, but the PCB remained a co-host for the event, along with India, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh.
> 
> Butt said the ICC had agreed Pakistan had certain rights in the issue.
> 
> "The ICC has acknowledged that our hosting rights cannot be taken from us. These are contractual commitments that are strong even if we agree that there might be different interpretations there," said Butt.



Neo Boss, Its a good news that PCB is struggling.

But I believe that if GoP ensures the security to the world and agrees to deploy Comandos for the security of players, besides PCB arranges couple of matches of world 11 vs Pakistan 11 this year. I think PCB can bring back the world cup back to Pakistan.


----------



## Moin91

*Pakistan get raw deal again*
Tuesday, May 26, 2009
By our correspondent

KARACHI: Pakistans cricket officials were on Monday clueless over why their team was kept out of the Champions League Twenty20 competition and what they needed to do to get it inducted in the multi-million-dollar tournament.

Senior officials of the PCB just passed the buck when asked about their response to Indias decision to shut the Champions League doors on Pakistan.Ijaz Butt, the PCB chairman who was in South Africa on Monday, expressed his ignorance about the issue and said that anybody who wants more information about it should contact senior Board officials in Lahore.

When contacted, some of those senior officials said that it was Butt who had all the answers. In the end, one top official said that the PCB will make an announcement regarding the Champions League on Tuesday (today).

Meanwhile, Lalit Modi, the Champions League chief from India has declared that Pakistan are not a part of the seven-nation spectacle because their players cannot travel to India due to government restrictions.

Unfortunately, the Pakistan government wont give them (the players) clearance to come to India, and since Saturday was our cut-off date, its not possible to have a team from Pakistan this year, Modi said in an interview on Monday.

Pakistan were one of the invitees for the inaugural Champions League that was supposed to take place last year but was postponed because of last Novembers terrorist attack in Mumbai.Indias decision to overlook a team from Pakistan in the Champions League will be yet another blow for the national cricketers, who could not feature in the second edition of the cash-rich Indian Premier League (IPL) that concluded on Sunday in South Africa.

The Indian cricket board that will run the Champions League with the support of a couple of other boards has taken a controversial decision by keeping Pakistan out of the tournament on the pretext of strained relations between the two neighbouring countries.

The tournament is still almost five months away and it could have included Pakistan in the field and kept a reserve side in case a team from Pakistan failed to get permission from its government to cross the border and feature in the event.

The role of the International Cricket Council (ICC) is also questionable as it has given the Champions League its patronage and created a window for it without fighting for the cause of one of its full member  Pakistan.

It remains to be seen whether the PCB will challenge the decision of the Champions League organisers to keep Pakistan out of the event and confront the ICC and the boards involved in holding it.


Pakistan get raw deal again


----------



## MZUBAIR

ICC clears Pakistan spinner Ajmal's bowling action 

Updated at: 1102 PST, Monday, May 25, 2009
NEW DELHI: Pakistan spinner Saeed Ajmal has received a timely boost after an International Cricket Council (ICC) expert cleared his bowling action, which had been reported by umpires last month.

Ajmal, due to play in the World Twenty20 starting in England on June 5, was cleared after a biomechanics expert in Australia ruled his elbow extension, while bowling was within the permitted 15 degrees, an ICC statement said.

The 31-year-old off-spinner, who has played 10 one-day internationals, was reported for a suspect bowling action by umpires after the second one-dayer against Australia in Dubai.


----------



## BaburCM

Doesn't surprise me one bit. The Indians are now politicizing sports. Pakistan needs to respond in same fashion and boycott Indian series etc. No more Pakistan-India cricket in the foreseeable future.


----------



## MZUBAIR

BaburCM said:


> Doesn't surprise me one bit. The Indians are now politicizing sports. Pakistan needs to respond in same fashion and boycott Indian series etc. No more Pakistan-India cricket in the foreseeable future.



I wish if this happens.
It all depends on PCB and GoP, both of them seems to me little careless on this issue.

Any ways India showed childly behaviour. I hope PCB n GoP will bring bck cricket soon as they will through out terrorism.


----------



## Energon

BaburCM said:


> Doesn't surprise me one bit. The Indians are now politicizing sports. Pakistan needs to respond in same fashion and boycott Indian series etc. No more Pakistan-India cricket in the foreseeable future.


 Why are you referring to all of this in hypotheticals? This is already reality; Indo-Pak cricket series' have been shelved since the Mumbai attacks and there has been no cricket in Pakistan at all since the SL team attack.


----------



## shrivatsa

BCCI-PCB to donate earnings of T20 WC practice match

KARACHI: Despite strained relations between the two countries, the BCCI has agreed to donate its earnings from the T20 World Cup practice match 
against Pakistan for the policemen, killed and injured, in the Lahore terror attack. 

Pakistan Cricket Board officials said the ICC has also given its clearance for the noble cause with the consent of the English and the Indian Cricket Boards. 

"It is decided that the revenues would be donated for the six policemen and a driver killed in the attack and to the policemen wounded by the militants," one PCB official said. 

"It is a very good gesture from the Indians because without their cooperation and that of the England and Wales Board this would not have been possible," the official added. 

The practice match, to be held on June 3 at The Oval, will also act as a curtain raiser to the mega event. The match has already evoked huge interest and will be telecast live. 

The attack on the Sri Lankan team near the Gaddafi stadium on March 3 shocked the cricket world as six policemen and a van driver were killed in the tragic incident. 

BCCI-PCB to donate earnings of T20 WC practice match - News - News - Cricket on Times of India


----------



## shrivatsa

duplicate post


----------



## MZUBAIR

Pakistan vs India

2020 World Cup 2009 Warm-up Game Schedule- India will play Pakistan in the warm up game


----------



## Moin91

*PCB clears Yousuf, Razzaq for national duty*


Saturday, May 30, 2009
KARACHI: Pakistan on Friday accepted the resignations of Mohammad Yousuf and Abdul Razzaq from a rebel Indian cricket league, clearing the way for them to be selected for the national team, an official said.

The pair were among 23 players who defected to the unrecognised Indian Cricket League (ICL) and were thus barred from playing in and for Pakistan at any level.

Following their resignations, they "are now eligible to be selected for Pakistan's international series in future," Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) director human resources Wasim Bari told AFP.

Twenty-one players had their bans suspended by Sindh High Court in February, making them eligible to play domestic cricket.

Inzamam-ul-Haq, who is retired from international cricket and Saqlain Mushtaq, who now lives in England, did not seek to have their bans suspended.

The ICL, bankrolled by India's largest media group Zee Telefilms, said it would no objection if some players represent their country.

Several countries have announced an umbrella amnesty for players quitting the ICL by May 31, but the PCB said it would consider selecting players on a case by case basis.

Razzaq and Yousuf were part of Pakistan team until they were axed for the inaugural World Twenty20 held in South Africa in 2007.

As protest both signed for the ICL - which is not recognised by the ICC and the Board of Control for Cricket in India - and were immediately banned.

Yousuf rescinded his decision in 2007 but rejoined the ICL in November last year after developing differences with then captain Shoaib Malik.

Razzaq said he was delighted at the prospect of playing for Pakistan.

"I am delighted," said Razzaq. "I am keen to return for Pakistan and hope my performances at domestic level will earn me a recall," Razzaq said.

Razzaq, 29, had played 46 Tests and 231 One-day Internationals and was regarded as one of the leading allrounders in the world.

The 34-year-old Yousuf had played 79 Tests and 269 One-day Internationals and was declared ICC's best batsman of the year in 2007. He scored a world record 1,788 runs - the most in a calendar year in Test cricket -- in 2006.

PCB clears Yousuf, Razzaq for national duty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*'We want to win the title'*


Saturday, May 30, 2009
KARACHI: Pakistan captain Younis Khan is confident his team can go one better in the World Twenty20 after finishing runners-up last time to bitter rivals India.

Two years ago, Pakistan lost a nailbiting final against India by five runs in Johannesburg, a loss that Younis insists his team is eager to put behind them.

"We want to win the title," said Younis. "We have the talent, but it's a tough competition where other eleven teams will do their best to finish at the top."

Pakistan are in Group B, along with hosts England and the Netherlands, in first round of the competition which runs from June 5-21.

They take on England June 7 before facing the Netherlands two days later.

The second round Super Eight stages should give Pakistan an easy draw with likely rivals being New Zealand, Sri Lanka and Bangladesh.

But Younis is not taking any team lightly.

"We need to be at our best even against the Netherlands because no team is small or big," said Younis who was referring to Pakistan's defeat to Ireland at the 2007 World Cup in the Caribbean which sent them packing from the tournament.

That defeat was the start of a dark chapter in Pakistan's cricket history.

Coach Bob Woolmer died at the tournament while captain Inzamam-ul-Haq retired.

Malik then lost the captaincy after Pakistan's one-day defeat against Sri Lanka earlier this year. That led to Younis taking over the hot seat.

Under Younis, Pakistan lost 3-2 to Australia in a recent one-day series in the United Arab Emirates, but won the one-off Twenty20 match.

Younis said Pakistan's preparations have been satisfactory.

"We beat Australia in the Twenty20 match which was a good morale booster and then had a good conditioning camp and some practice matches which tuned us well for England," said Younus, whose team has the best win ratio in all Twenty20.

Pakistan have won eight of their 11 internationals with two defeats and one tied match.

Pakistan will heavily rely on paceman Umar Gul who has taken the most wickets (24 in 14 matches) in this newest form of the game and with injury-prone Shoaib Akhtar pulled out of the team, his responsibility has increased.

Rao Iftikhar, who replaced Akhtar in the squad, Sohail Tanvir, Yasir Arafat and rookie paceman Mohammad Aamir complete the fast bowling line-up.

The 17-year-old Aamir is tipped to surprise with his speed and swing in English conditions.

Shahid Afridi, Saeed Ajmal and Shoaib Malik lead the the spin department which has the ability to stop runs and take wickets.

Younis hoped his own batting form improves to help lift an otherwise inconsistent line-up which also has opener Salman Butt, Misbah-ul-Haq, Malik Afridi and in-form Kamran Akmal.

'We want to win the title'


----------



## Moin91

*Confident Pakistan head to England for World T20 glory*


Sunday, May 31, 2009
By Khalid Hussain

KARACHI: Pakistan are hoping that their action-starved players will take centre-stage in the World Twenty20 championship to be played in England from June 5-21.

Intikhab Alam, the Pakistan coach, told 'The News' in an interview before the national team's departure for England on Saturday, that his charges were itching to take the field against the world's best cricketers in what is the most eagerly-awaited sporting event in this part of the world.

"We might be the only leading team, who have played the least international cricket in the last six months or so," said Intikhab. "But more than a handicap, I'm confident that a lack of big matches will make our players hungrier for success which is why I'm counting on them to shine in England," he added.

Led by Younis Khan, Pakistan's 15-man squad has a number of match winners and Intikhab said that on their day Pakistan can beat the world's best teams.

"With players like Shahid Afridi and Umar Gul, nobody can afford to take our team for granted," he said. "We have a very solid Twenty20 squad and if they click in England, we should be able to give our people a very special gift in the form of the World Cup trophy," said the former Pakistan captain.

The fact that Pakistan have the best success record in the shortest version of the game also adds to Intikhab's confidence.

"It's always good to have some good wins in your pocket like the one we achieved against Australia earlier this month," said the coach referring to Pakistan's comfortable win in a one-off Twenty20 game against Australia in Dubai on May 7.

Unlike other top title contenders like defending champions India, Australia, South Africa and England, Pakistan have rarely played top class cricket during the last several months.

But Intikhab said that a series of One-day Internationals against Australia in UAE, a conditioning camp in the hills of Bhurban, several practice games and the recently-concluded RBS National Twenty20 Cup have left his players in peak shape.

"Our homework for the England assignment was quite good," he said. "The players are supremely fit and are in good form."

"You can't predict about Twenty20 matches but I am backing my team to do very well because the preparations have been top class," he added.

Pakistan were forced to axe experienced pacer Shoaib Akhtar from the squad last week because of a skin infection. He was replaced by Rao Iftikhar Anjum.

Intikhab is confident that his players will quickly adjust to English conditions.

"There should be any problems in adjusting to the conditions in England because most of the boys are quite experienced. What we must guard against is complacency, because no opponent can be taken lightly," he stressed.

Pakistan will warm up for the World Twenty20 with a couple of practice matches against South Africa (June 1) in Nottingham and India (June 3) at The Oval.

The International Cricket Council (ICC) has decided that proceeds from the Pakistan-India game would be given to the victims of the attack on the Sri Lankan team in Lahore in March.

The Greenshirts will begin their title campaign with a game against hosts England on June 7 at The Oval followed by their second and last Group B match against underdogs Netherlands at Lord's on June 9.

Pakistan squad: Younis Khan (captain), Salman Butt, Ahmed Shahzad, Misbah-ul-Haq, Kamran Akmal (wicket-keeper), Fawad Alam, Shoaib Malik, Shahid Afridi, Sohail Tanvir, Yasir Arafat, Umar Gul, Mohammad Aamir, Saeed Ajmal, Rao Iftikhar Anjum, Shazaib Hasan. 


Confident Pakistan head to England for World T20 glory


----------



## MZUBAIR

Pakistan squad: Younis Khan (captain), Salman Butt, Ahmed Shahzad, Misbah-ul-Haq, Kamran Akmal (wicket-keeper), Fawad Alam, Shoaib Malik, Shahid Afridi, Sohail Tanvir, Yasir Arafat, Umar Gul, Mohammad Aamir, Saeed Ajmal, Rao Iftikhar Anjum, Shazaib Hasan. 
___________________________________________________________

Squad is week as captain.
There is no fast bowler.
I heard abt Mohammad Aamir, dont know how much fast he can bowl. But he is very young still nder 20 (I guess).

I think there is no place for Fawad Alam, Shoaib Malik, Yasir Arafat, Rao Iftikhar Anjum in the squad. 

Abdul-Razaq and Imran nazir missed the tournment, they would be batter then others.


----------



## Energon

MZUBAIR said:


> Squad is week as captain.
> There is no fast bowler.
> I heard abt Mohammad Aamir, dont know how much fast he can bowl. But he is very young still nder 20 (I guess).
> 
> I think there is no place for Fawad Alam, Shoaib Malik, Yasir Arafat, Rao Iftikhar Anjum in the squad.
> 
> Abdul-Razaq and Imran nazir missed the tournment, they would be batter then others.


 Express fast bowlers tend to be a liability in T20 cricket, especially over the duration of a tournament. Batsmen, and in particular openers use the pace of the ball to score a lot of boundaries in the initial overs when the field restrictions are on. 

The best bowlers tend to be medium pacers who can move the ball in the air and off the seam at good length initially and then bowl swinging full length deliveries at the death. Pakistan should be more than fine with the squad they have.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Energon said:


> Express fast bowlers tend to be a liability in T20 cricket, especially over the duration of a tournament. Batsmen, and in particular openers use the pace of the ball to score a lot of boundaries in the initial overs when the field restrictions are on.
> 
> The best bowlers tend to be medium pacers who can move the ball in the air and off the seam at good length initially and then bowl swinging full length deliveries at the death. Pakistan should be more than fine with the squad they have.



I hope sir,
Otherwise since 1999 we never performed well in any mega event except in last T20 WC event.
____________________________________________________
2007 T20 WC Pak squad
Shoaib Malik (c), Abdur Rehman,Fawad Alam, Iftikhar Anjum , Imran Nazir, Kamran Akmal, Misbah-ul-Haq, Mohammad Asif,Mohammad Hafeez, Salman Butt , Shahid Afridi , Sohail Tanvir , Umar Gul , Yasir Arafat , Younis Khan .
(Pakistan lost 2 games, both against India)
____________________________________________________
2009 T20 WC Pak squad
Younis Khan, Ahmed Shehzad, Fawad Alam, Iftikhar Anjum, Kamran Akmal, Misbah-ul-Haq, Mohammad Aamer, Saeed Ajmal, Salman Butt, Shahid Afridi, Shahzaib Hasan, Shoaib Malik, Sohail Tanvir, Umar Gul, Yasir Arafat
____________________________________________________
Imran Nazir, Muhammad Asif 2 good players are missing from 09 squad. but I think Imran Nazir didnt performed well in the tournament.

Lets see, wt new caps do (Ahmed Shehzad,Mohammad Aamer, Saeed Ajmal,Shahzaib Hasan)


----------



## MZUBAIR

It happens as I said,
Pakistan really bowled and fielded very poor against SA in warm up match.

First 6 overs were out of my mind.

Pakistan team dont looks to me professional. Captain is also foolish person.

I always say there is no place for Fawad Alam, Shoaib Malik, Yasir Arafat, Rao Iftikhar Anjum and yes Younis Khan too.


----------



## Moin91

MZUBAIR said:


> It happens as I said,
> Pakistan really bowled and fielded very poor against SA in warm up match.
> 
> First 6 overs were out of my mind.
> 
> Pakistan team dont looks to me professional. Captain is also foolish person.
> 
> I always say there is no place for Fawad Alam, Shoaib Malik, Yasir Arafat, Rao Iftikhar Anjum and yes Younis Khan too.



yes there is no place of Fawad Alam and Rao Iftikhar for me......But why are you blaming Younis Khan?? he is very nice Captain...


----------



## MZUBAIR

Moin91 said:


> yes there is no place of Fawad Alam and Rao Iftikhar for me......But why are you blaming Younis Khan?? he is very nice Captain...



Because Y Khan is not serious person.
He is captain and he should prove that thing by performing with his own batting skillsl, He should come up and lead the team as Imran khan, Wasim Akram, Amir sohail used to do.

In last month Australian seriees, he didnt perform in any single game out of 5 ODI's n 1 T20.

His captancy skills also lacks..........In warm up game against SA he didnt used his bowlers well and field arrangments were also poor.

*In the end he said players were tired thats y we lost the game.*

The above statement shows that Pakistani captain is very unprofessional.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Any ways, lets look up at this game. India vs Pakistan.

Both lost their first warm up games.
Both are aggressive for each other.
First game after Mumbai attack.
All tickets are sold.
Security is very tight.


Pak meet India in Twenty20 warm up today

OVAL: Pakistan will take on India in Twenty20 warm up match today. This would be the first encounter between the two teams after Mumbai attacks.

*The money collected from today&#8217;s match will be given to the affectees of attack on Sri Lankan team in Lahore.*

Pakistan and India both faced defeat in their respective warm up openers. South Africa beat Pakistan while New Zealand defeated India. Both teams met in Twenty20 World Cup final two years back. 

Pakistan team manager Yawer Saeed said green shirts would face India with full strength without giving rest to any key player. 

Geo Super will telecast the action live from Oval for cricket fans.


----------



## pakpower

which channel will telecast this Match between Pak & India other then Geo Super ?

And what is the time of this match at what time this match will start in PST ? anyone knows that then do tell me.


----------



## H2O3C4Nitrogen

I think Afridi was given out at a no-ball in PAK VS SA match.


----------



## MZUBAIR

H2O3C4Nitrogen said:


> I think Afridi was given out at a no-ball in PAK VS SA match.



Its not the reason that we lost against SA. Poor bowling, fielding and captains dumb skills laid defeat against SA and India.

After the game against SA Younis Khan gave a non professional statement that "We lost the game because we were tired and arrived here 2 days ago". That was non sense statement and shows how much he is unprofessional.

In Last game India he changed the batting order of misbha and Shahid Afridi and that was silly mistake.
When Pakistan was 2/45 in 5th over. It was the time where Y.Khan would come up himself after words misbah. Malik and Afridi would be used in ater innings.

Poor fielding and field arrangement was along with the bowloing was the plus performance to lose the game against India.

Younis is not a good skipper 

Loser coach statement about Pakistan defeat.
Spinners could not perform up to mark: Intikhab


----------



## MZUBAIR

England shocked by Netherlands in World T20 opener

LONDON: Netherlands made a great setback when they shocked England by four wickets off the final ball in the opening day/night match of the World Twenty20 here at Lord&#8217;s on Friday.

Chasing a modest target of 163, Netherlands achieved on the final ball to get a thrilling four-wicket win.

All credit went to Tom de Grooth, Peter Borren and Ryan ten Doeschate. Grooth smashed 49 from 30 balls with six fours and one six, Borren made 30 off 25 balls with one four and one six, Doeschate was unbeaten on 22.

James Anderson took three wickets for 23 runs.

Earlier, Openers Luke Wright and Ravi Bopara provided a sound stand of 102 runs to help England pile up 162-5 after Netherland captain Jeroen Smits won the toss and opted to field in their group B match.

Both Bopara and Wright batted aggressively and took England to 102 before Bopara departed. He made 46 from 34 balls with five fours.

However, Wright succeeded in getting fifty and ultimately got out for 71. He faced just 49 deliveries and hit eight boundaries.

Ryan ten Doeschate claimed two wickets for 35.

No other batsmen could make any significant score as England set Netherlands a target of 163 runs.

England were without star batsman Kevin Pietersen after he suffered a recurrence of his Achilles injury and his place was taken by Rob Key, who did not play in either of their warm-up matches.


----------



## MZUBAIR

That was really a big upset.
163 was a good score but England failed to press Netherland.

England oppening was extremly good.
Bopara and Wright gave a horse fly start. England lost first wicket at 102 runs in 12th over. 162 was a good total.

I think England failed to put pressure on Netherland in last 2 overs when netherland was 146 for 6 after 18 overs.

Netherland required 16 runs on 12 balls. 
T20 is a different game. Few quick wickets or few smachy hits in few overs and you are almost out of the game. Very limited chances to come back.

England skipper Collingwood was trying everything in the last overs to restrict the Netherlands but he failed. Netherlands keep getting runs at a good run rate and managed to chase the target off the last ball. 

*England now have to win their next match against the Pakistan to keep their hope alive in the T20 World Cup*. England wouldnt have imagined that they will be losing the game to such a time but this all can happen in the world of Twenty20. Twenty20 form of game is the one which is highly unpredictable and game can turn around at any point of the game.


----------



## Moin91

yes that was a big upset......All Credits goes to Netherland.....they played nicely.
I think England fielding was very poor....In last over Broad missed 3 runouts and drop catch.


----------



## Moin91

*Pak players happy under presidential-level security cover*

Saturday, June 06, 2009
From our correspondent

LONDON: Pakistans cricketers have been kept under a strict security blanket here for the ICC World Twenty20 Championship but neither of them is complaining about it.

A senior Pakistan team official said here on Friday that his squad has been provided with almost presidential level security cover in England with highly-trained bodyguards protecting them round-the-clock. I dont know about the other teams, but we have been provided with an excellent security cover, said Yawar Saeed.

The waterproof security arrangements carried out by the events organisers to ensure that the tournament is staged smoothly were quite evident when the Pakistani team arrived here at South Gate for a practice session on Friday. There were security people posted at entrance of the venue and when the team bus arrived there, it had a couple of security guards on board.

We have a tight security cover with sniffer dogs being used to check our bus before each trip and the players always have security guards around when they are travelling, said Yawar. There are security people posted on our floor at the tem hotel, who seem to be very highly-trained and efficient.

Yawar said that when he and his team landed in London last week, they were greeted with armed guards at the Heathrow.

But the team manager said that in spite of the strict security measures, his team hasnt faced any inconvenience so far. The security people are so efficient that they rarely bother us. In any case, its for our own safety and we are quite happy about it.

Before sending their team to England, the PCB decided to have their security tightened up. Soon after arriving in England, Pakistan captain Younis Khan gave the thumbs up to the security arrangements. We are used to these kind of conditions because whenever we play we have a lot of security, said Younis. This time it is a very high-level and we are happy.


Pak players happy under presidential-level security cover


----------



## Moin91

*Younis willing to play as opener*

Saturday, June 06, 2009
From our correspondent

LONDON: Pakistan captain Younis Khan is ready to open the innings if his services are needed at the top of the order in the World Twenty20 Championship.

Younis said here on Friday that he will want regular openers in the playing eleven but if needed, he can play as an opener during the tournament.

We will give our regular openers a few chances but if needed I can come and open the innings, said Younis.

Pakistani openers have struggled in the two warm-up matches earlier this month with only youngster Ahmed Shahzad getting some runs.

Experienced opener Salman Butt has been unimpressive in recent times while rookie batter Shahzaib Hasan misfired in the practice match against India, falling for a duck.

Some experts are of the view that Younis, who normally come in at number three, can open the innings to help give Pakistan some solid opening stands in the tournament.

Younis willing to play as opener


----------



## Moin91

* Pakistan consider fielding rookie pacer in T20 opener*

Saturday, June 06, 2009
From Khalid Hussain

LONDON: Pakistan are mulling the option of fielding unheralded pacer Mohammad Aamer in their opening game of the 2009 ICC World Twenty20 Championship against hosts England here at The Oval on Sunday (tomorrow) in a bid to add some more fire power to their pace attack for what they believe is a crunch match.

A senior team official told The News here at the South Gate ground on Friday that here is a big chance that the 17-year-old fast bowler might make his international debut against England as Pakistan are looking to strengthen their bowling attack that failed to fire in the two warm-up games earlier this week.

Intikhab Alam, the Pakistan coach, said that Aamer has been bowling well in the nets and did a fine job during the practice game against India at The Oval on Wednesday which the team lost by nine wickets.

Aamer is a fantastic new talent and we have great hopes in him, said Intikhab, a former Pakistan captain. He is a serious contender to play in the opening game against England, added the coach.

The Gujar Khan-born Aamer is one of the youngest players featuring in this 12-nation contest but that doesnt mean he is short of experience. He has made his bones as a wicket-taking fast bowler, who can swing the ball quite effectively, at the domestic level and on the world junior circuit.

It is his ability to swing the cricket ball that is forcing the team management to consider him for the playing eleven against England in spite of the fact that they have more experienced pacers like Umar Gul, Rao Iftikhar Anjum, Sohail Tanvir and Yasir Arafat in the touring party.

If you look at the pace bowlers featurig in this tournament you would see that not many of them are using swing as a weapon. Most of them are more interested in speed.

That is why somebody like Aamer, who is an unknown talent could be really effective with his knack for bowling swinging deliveries that can really upset the batsmen, said Intikhab.

Aamer was drafted in the 15-man Pakistan squad for the World Twenty20 championship on the recommendation of Pakistans legendary left-arm pacer Wasim Akram.

A former Pakistan captain, Wasim believes that Aamer is destined for international glory. The lanky pacer said that if given a chance to play in this tournament, he will not disappoint Wasim, whom he considers as his idol.

It feels great to hear such encouraging words from Wasim Bhai, who is my favourite cricketer, said Aamer. Im really all pumped up and if I get to play (in this event) my target will be not to disappoint Waseem bhai, he added.

Aamer said that he has been training hard for the England assignment and is looking forward to playing a role in Pakistans campaign. I may not be a senior player but will try my best to play a role in helping Pakistan win this tournament.


Pakistan consider fielding rookie pacer in T20 opener


----------



## MZUBAIR

Moin91 said:


> *Younis willing to play as opener*
> 
> Saturday, June 06, 2009
> From our correspondent
> 
> LONDON: Pakistan captain Younis Khan is ready to open the innings if his services are needed at the top of the order in the World Twenty20 Championship.
> 
> Younis said here on Friday that he will want regular openers in the playing eleven but if needed, he can play as an opener during the tournament.
> 
> We will give our regular openers a few chances but if needed I can come and open the innings, said Younis.
> 
> Pakistani openers have struggled in the two warm-up matches earlier this month with only youngster Ahmed Shahzad getting some runs.
> 
> Experienced opener Salman Butt has been unimpressive in recent times while rookie batter Shahzaib Hasan misfired in the practice match against India, falling for a duck.
> 
> Some experts are of the view that Younis, who normally come in at number three, can open the innings to help give Pakistan some solid opening stands in the tournament.
> 
> Younis willing to play as opener



Younis Khan is a jokker, He can do these kind of jokes.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Looks, Pakistan will also go out from this WC.

Big problem is that *Pakistan have a foolish captain*.

 Younis Khan

Please read the article, how much he is stupid

*Younis Khan Funny Jokker*

Karachi: Pakistan captain Younis Khan finds himself in trouble for his comment that *Twenty20 is played just for fun and it would not be a disaster even if his team fails to make the Super Eights stage of the ongoing World Cup in England.*

After the team's loss to England on Sunday night, Younis went on to say that failing to reaching Super Eights would not be a disaster.

*"It would be sad if we don't make it but I have never attached too much importance to Twenty20 cricket, as it is fun cricket," Younis said.*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Also read:
Poor Pakistan puzzle skipper Younis Khan
Pak douses fire caused by Younis remarks

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
His candour, however, failed to impress the Pakistan Cricket Board, which has asked for confirmation and explanation from the management about Younis' comments.

"The statement has not pleased anyone, including former Test players and critics because it shows a total lack of respect for the feelings of the people and the passion with which they are following the performance of their team in the World Cup," a board official told PTI.

A former Test player, requesting anonymity, went on to question Younis' integrity and said, "If he is not interested in playing Twenty20 cricket then why did he go to England in the first place?"

*Incidentally, Younis has already upset the PCB with his statement on the security conditions in Pakistan, which the team management in England is busy denying. Younis reported told reporters in England that the country was in a state of war, even though Pakistan manager Yawar Saeed dismissed the claim.*

Younis' statement upset board officials, who are set to meet ICC officials on June 15 to resolve the issue of whether Pakistan should host its share of the 2011 World Cup matches at home.

A PCB source said Younis' comments came at the wrong time and had the Board officials fuming.

"Yawar may be trying to prevent a controversy from blowing up by even insisting that Younis didn't say that Pakistan was in a state of war but the captain has again rubbed the PCB officials the wrong way with his comments on Twenty20 cricket," the source added.


----------



## MZUBAIR

A question asked to Younis Khan, *"Are you missing Shoaib Akhtar or Muhammad Asif".*

Younis Khan replied, *"No, I am missing my family"*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moin91

*Wasim wants fresh faces in selection committee*

Wednesday, June 10, 2009
LONDON: Wasim Akram is sick and tired of seeing retired old men at the helm of Pakistan cricket. The legendary fast bowler is convinced that its time the younger generation is allowed to come forward in a bid to bring the sport back on track in the country, writes Khalid Hussain.

The former Pakistan captain believes that the change of guard could start with the appointment of a "youngish" chief selector in place of Abdul Qadir, who has recently resigned from the position.

"What Pakistan need is the involvement of younger men, people in their thirties or forties who have played cricket in the modern era because they are the ones who will have the capability of make things right for the game," Akram told 'The News' at Lord's on Tuesday.

Without criticising Qadir, Akram said that the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) should appoint a chief selector from his (Akram's) age bracket.

"It's important for Pakistan cricket that the chief selector is a younger guy, who has extensive knowledge of modern day cricket. He should be fully aware of the strengths and weaknesses of the local cricketers with complete knowledge of players from rival teams.

"Selecting a balanced team is no child's play and only a good professional can do the job," he stressed.

It is rumoured that former Pakistan captain Aamer Sohail is likely to take over as chief selector.

Akram also suggested that players like Moin Khan, who are actively involved in domestic cricket, can be ideal candidates for the job. Akram, however, ruled himself out of taking the job because of his commitments as a television commentator but offered his services as an advisor.

"I'm always ready to do my bit for Pakistan cricket," he said. "People say that I'm never around to help our cricketers. But the problem is that the people running our cricket never ask for my help. I can't force myself on them."

Akram, who played 104 Tests and 356 One-day Internationals before retiring in 2003, said that the PCB doesn't have to appoint a paid chief selector. "In fact it will be better to have a chief selector, who already has a job because such a person will perform the job without being under pressure.

"A paid official will always be worrying about retaining his job and at that times that can be a handicap."

The former Test pacer had picked Pakistan as his favourite team to win the World Twenty20 title but is disappointed at the way Younis Khan's men have performed so far in the tournament.

"I'm actually quite surprised at the way Pakistan have played here so far," said Akram. "I mean, they had an easy group and should have reached the Super Eights without many problems."

Pakistan were facing an early elimination from the World Twenty20 after crashing to a big defeat against hosts England on Sunday at The Oval.

Wasim wants fresh faces in selection committee


----------



## MZUBAIR

I think Captain should also be changed.
Any opinion for Captain


----------



## mhacsan

pakistan now groups up with Ireland, newzeland, srilanka at group stages, not quite sure of fourth team. and pakistan playing their next game against srilanka on the 12th


----------



## SummerWine

Don't rely on Bopara for the Ashes - Warne | Cricket News | The Ashes - England v Australia 2009 | Cricinfo.com

*Don't rely on Bopara for the Ashes - Warne*

June 19, 2009


Ravi Bopara was in form against the West Indies © Getty Images


Three Test centuries in a row from Ravi Bopara did not impress Shane Warne, who doesn't think the allrounder is good enough for the international arena. Bopara starred against West Indies in his previous three matches, including two hundreds at No. 3, but Warne doubts his temperament. 

"Bopara is a good first-class cricketer, but he is not an international cricketer,'' Warne told the Daily Mirror. "I think he's got all the talent in the world, but I just don't think he's got the temperament. 

"He can be put off his game too easily and he's too worried about how he looks. Let's hope England aren't relying on Bopara [for the Ashes] because they could be in trouble.'' 

Warne said Kevin Pietersen, who has been struggling with an Achilles problem, and the captain Andrew Strauss would be the keys to an England success. "Paul Collingwood can be good, but he has to be batting with someone like Kevin Pietersen to bring the best out of him,'' Warne said. "For England to succeed they will have to bat around Pietersen and the captain.'' 

Australia are preparing for their first tour game in Sussex on Wednesday, which will be followed by a match against England Lions in Worcester. The first Test is in Cardiff on July 8.


----------



## SummerWine

SummerWine said:


> [
> 
> "He can be put off his game too easily and he's too worried about how he looks. Let's hope England aren't relying on Bopara [for the Ashes] because they could be in trouble.''



He is too worried about how he looks.......


----------



## Moin91

*Yousuf, Razzaq return to Pakistan squad for SL*

Tuesday, June 23, 2009
KARACHI: World Twenty20 champions Pakistan on Monday unveiled the 15-man squad to tour Sri Lanka next week, including in the line-up pardoned rebel Indian league players Mohammad Yousuf and Abdul Razzaq.

Both Razzaq and Yousuf risked their international careers when they played in the Indian Cricket League (ICL), which is not recognised by the International Cricket Council or the Board of Control for Cricket in India.

The Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) banned all 23 players who joined the ICL, but in February this year the Sindh high court suspended the bans on all but two ICL players, paving their way to return to Pakistans squad.

Inzamam-ul-Haq and Saqlain Mushtaq, who are now retired, did not appeal against the ban.Yousuf and Razzaq snapped their ties with the ICL so we have cleared them to play for Pakistan and have included in the squad, a PCB release said.

Razzaq was the first ICL player to return to international cricket after he replaced injured all-rounder Yasir Arafat and appeared in the World Twenty20, which ended on Sunday with Pakistan lifting the T20 Cricket World Cup.

They beat Sri Lanka at Lords in London, and will now play three Tests, five One-day Internationals and a Twenty20 match on the Sri Lanka tour.Yousuf, 34, was declared the best Test batsman in 2007 after scoring a world record 1,788 runs in the previous calendar year.

Yousuf and Razzaq joined the ICL after being left out of the team which finished runners-up in the inaugural World Twenty20 held in South Africa two years ago.I am happy to be named in the squad, Yousuf told AFP. I have not played a Test since December 2007 (against India at Bangalore) so it will be tough to stage a comeback but I will try to do my best.

All-rounder Shahid Afridi, declared man-of-the-match in Pakistans semifinal and final win in the World Twenty20, will skip the Test leg of the Sri Lanka tour but will be available for the limited over matches.

Injury-prone paceman Shoaib Akhtar, who missed the World Twenty20 due to groin problems, was also not considered for selection for the Sri Lanka tour.Also axed from the squad was paceman Sohail Tanvir, part of Pakistans winning team on Sunday.

Rookie 17-year-old paceman Mohammad Aamir, easily the find for Pakistan in their World Twenty20 win, will supplement the attack along with the more experienced Umar Gul and Razzaq.

Also returning to the squad is paceman Abdur Rauf, who played four one-day matches last year but was never selected for the Tests.Pakistan starts the current tour on June 29 with a three-day side match in Colombo. The first Test starts at Galle from July 4.

The other two Tests will be played in Colombo (July 12-16 and July 20-24) followed by one-day series and the Twenty20 match.

Squad: Younis Khan (captain), Misbah-ul-Haq (vice-captain), Salman Butt, Khurrum Manzoor, Mohammad Yousuf, Shoaib Malik, Kamran Akmal, Umar Gul, Saeed Ajmal, Mohammad Aamir, Danish Kaneria, Abdul Razzaq, Abdur Rauf, Faisal Iqbal, Fawad Alam.

Yousuf, Razzaq return to Pakistan squad for SL


----------



## Al-zakir

*Ashraful axed, Mashrafe named captain *



Tue, Jun 23rd, 2009 12:02 pm BdST
Dhaka, June 23 (bdnews24.com) The Bangladesh Cricket Board on Tuesday sacked captain Mohammad Ashraful and replaced him with his deputy Mashrafe Bin Mortaza as they announced a 15-strong national cricket team for the upcoming tour of the West Indies and Zimbabwe.

The BCB decided to relieve Ashraful of his captaincy duties to allow him to focus on his batting. He had been saying that he had no plans to quit the captaincy after the disastrous World Twenty20 campaign in England.

Shakib Al Hasan, the world's No.1 allrounder in ODIs, has been named the vice-captain, the BCB announced in a press conference.

Ashraful, who took over from Habibul Bashar after the 2007 World Cup in the West Indies, was supposed to lead the side in the July-August West Indies tour as per the decision of the board on Feb 7.

The move came just six days before the Tigers are to leave for the Caribbean islands on June 29.

"Mashrafee has been announced the captain and Shakib Al Hasan his deputy for the Bangladesh national cricket team for the upcoming series against the West Indies and Zimbabwe," the BCB Media and Communications Committee chairman Mohammed Jalal Yunus said at Sher-e-Bangla National Stadium.

"We believe we have picked the ideal person as the captain. Apart from his obvious match-winning ability Mashrafe is a proven fighter and has the experience.

"He can inspire and motivate the team. This is a new challenge for him and we know that he loves challenges."

Yunus continued: "We hope both of them will perform and will take Bangladesh cricket forward in the future."

"The decision to replace him (Ashraful) was taken with the intention of relieving the burden on[him] to allow him to play his natural game.

"We all know his quality and what he is capable of as a batsman. We are confident that without the burden of captaincy his batting would flourish and he would contribute more to the team."

"The board wants to sincerely thank Mohammad Ashraful for his contribution as captain," added Yunus.

Chief selector Rafiqul Alam almost retained the same Test squad that played against Sri Lanka at home early this year.

However, there were two new faces -- pacer Rubel Hossain who has played ODIs and uncapped wicketkeeper Shahagir Hossain.

"Shahagir has been on our book for the last four years and his performance in academy, Bangladesh A team and domestic competitions is notable.

"He is also a good batsman," Alam said.

"A second wicketkeeper is needed in the long tour in the West Indies and Zimbabwe and we think Shahagir is the right person to do this job."

Left-arm spinner Abdur Razzak was not considered for his long absence in the longer matches and Enamul Haq Junior was picked for both Tests against the West Indians following good performance against the Maharastra Cricket Association at home.

However, the axe fell on spinning all-rounder Naeem Islam, who was on the squad against Sri Lanka. Mahmudullah Riad was recalled for the Test squad.

Bangladesh will start the tour taking on West Indies A in the lone three-day warm-up match (July 3-5) at Kensington Oval, Barbados before facing Chris Gayle's men in the first of two Tests from July 9 at Arnos Vale, St Vincent.

The second Test will be held at Grenada on July 17-21.

The visitors will also play a warm-up one-day match against UWI Vice Chancellor's XI on July 24 while the three ODIs are scheduled for July 26, 28 and 31.

The lone Twenty20 match will be held on August 2 at Warner Park, St Kitts.

Downward curve

Ashraful led Bangladesh in 62 games-- in 13 Tests, 38 ODIs and 11 Twenty20s -- guided the team to eight ODI wins, including one each against Sri Lanka and New Zealand, and two Twenty20 internationals.

In the Test, Bangladesh lost 12 out of 13 and the lone draw was against New Zealand in the rain-hit Chittagong Test.

His notable contribution as captain was guiding his side to the Super Eights of the inaugural ICC World Twenty20 in South Africa in 2007. Despite that, Bangladesh won only two out of 11 games.

Ashraful had scored 542 runs in 13 Tests with average of 22.58 and 896 runs. He averages 25.60 in 38 ODIs.

The 25-year-old batsman had scored just 189 runs in 11 Twenty20 with an average of 17.18.

SQUAD

Masrafe Bin Mortaza, Shakib Al Hasan, Tamim Iqbal, Zunaed Siddique, Roqibul Hassan, Mohammad Ashraful, Kazi Shahadat Hossain, Syed Rasel, Mahmud Ullah, Rubel Hossain, Mehrab Hossain Jr., Imrul Kayes, Mahbubul Alam, Enamul Haque Jr. and Gazi Shahagir Hossain.

Ashraful axed, Mashrafe named captain :: Sport :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## SummerWine

Al-zakir said:


> *Ashraful axed, Mashrafe named captain *



Zakir bhae you think its a good idea to sack a Ashraful?


----------



## SummerWine

ICC World Twenty20 review

*The best fun imaginable*

Despite cricket's myriad problems, the ICC managed to stage a near-perfect event - a tournament that was fun but not frivolous

Andrew Miller

June 23, 2009

If the aim of any form of entertainment is to leave the audience wanting more, then the World Twenty20 that concluded amid such emotion at Lord's on Sunday afternoon was a success of the sort that ICC fixtures so often fail to serve up. In an era of crowded schedules and uncompetitive blue-riband events, here was an eye-opener - two weeks of the best fun imaginable, served up in thrillingly digestible portions, in front of packed crowds and rapt TV audiences. Soberingly, if this was the 50-over World Cup, the public would have long since tuned out, and we'd still have five weeks and 20 matches to go. 

The tempo of the tournament was light and inviting, but crucially the cricket did not lack gravitas in the slightest. This was not, as the naysayers feared it would be, a bastardised slog-fest in which the game's traditional values were sacrificed at the altar of commerce and expediency. Instead we were presented with arguably the most open and exhilarating competition since multi-team tournaments began, a contest in which the unpredictability of the results had less to do with the alleged random nature of Twenty20 cricket, but more to do with a magnificently fluctuating tussle between bat and ball. 

The dog-eat-dog results still read like a Mexican stand-off. The Dutch humiliated the English, who in turn eliminated the reigning champions, India, after sending the eventual winners, Pakistan, to the absolute brink. Australia, serial world champions over 50 overs, failed to make it past the first round, while an apparently shambolic West Indies surged to the semis at the expense of the team that had been beating them for three months solid, England. Sri Lanka, invincible until the final, were given the hurry-up just once along the way, by the unfancied Irish - who also dumped their supposed seniors, Bangladesh, out at the first hurdle. 


Cracking entertainment, but no less random than a game of roulette, you might imagine. But when it came down to the final analysis, it was no coincidence that the two sides that made it to Lord's were those with the best and most varied bowling attacks. By hosting the tournament on England's sporty mid-season wickets, the organisers ensured that only the classiest cricketers need apply. A glance at the lists of the top run-scorers and wicket-takers spells the story out to perfection - the cream was obliged to rise to the top by the standards of the competitors, and the viewing experience was all the richer for that fact. 


Jacques Kallis, Chris Gayle, Kumar Sangakkara and Kevin Pietersen, to pick a random selection of batsmen from the top end of the run charts, all enjoyed tournaments that enhanced their formidable reputations. Likewise Dale Steyn, Lasith Malinga, Ajantha Mendis and Umar Gul. This was a World Cup to savour - as unpredictable as the football version in 2002, but somehow more satisfying because of the pedigree of the performers that reached the knock-out stage. There were, quite literally, no Turkeys (or South Koreas) left standing by the end. The four semi-finalists - Pakistan, Sri Lanka, South Africa and West Indies (aka Gayle) - were by common consent the best in show. 


Equally pleasing for a very different reason was the early exit of the big three nations. India, England and Australia all had fortnights to forget, and so forget about them the rest of the world did. Without their megaphone presence, the tournament was spared the indignity of endless and unflattering references to the two events that bookended it - the IPL at one end, the Ashes at the other. Instead Lalit Modi went into hiding as his brainchild was blamed for causing burn-out, while the Aussies went to Leicester, from where they emitted scarcely a peep that could enable the British press to deflect attention from the matter at hand. 

It really could not have worked out more perfectly. International cricket came into this fortnight with more problems than the administrators would care to address - Pakistan's pariah status being merely the most visible of the issues. The fortnight ended with the status of the minnow nations enhanced, as Ireland and Netherlands identified a form of the game which enables them to compete in spite of their unequal terms, and then, of course, there was the poignancy of the People's Final at Lord's, a moment when the point of the sport was reasserted after too many years of being ruled by the balance books. 


Other endangered species emerged blinking into the daylight as well. The lost art of wicketkeeping was best showcased by James Foster, whose stumping of Yuvraj Singh in England's nailbiting victory at Lord's was quite possibly their individual highlight of the tournament. And then there was the ubiquitous success of the spinner - mystery spinners, offspinners, legspinners, non-spinners. Four of the tournament's top six wicket-takers were of the slow variety, and that didn't include England's own Adil Rashid, who could yet secure himself an Ashes berth on the strength of the character he showed in his four-over bursts. And what an endorsement of Twenty20's credentials that would be. 


It is, as Sangakkara said in the aftermath of the final, increasingly a bowler's game, and not just any old bowler either. Those with a yard of pace or a streak of nastiness found their niche at last, as Fidel Edwards and Ryan Sidebottom demonstrated in their tenderising of India's batsmen at Lord's, and Mohammad Aamer with his stunning first over of the final. Then there were the death-over specialists - Gul, Malinga and Wayne Parnell among them, men who could fire in yorkers at will and induce panic with their unhittable lengths. 


The remarkable reduction in the number of sixes bears testament to Sangakkara's belief. There were 99 fewer than in the 2007 tournament, a drop of 37&#37;, as the sloggers were crowded out of the competition by the ceaseless waves of attack. Inelegant thwackers, such as Andre Fletcher, Luke Wright and even David Warner all had tournaments to forget, while Tillakaratne Dilshan and his scoop shot soared into folklore precisely because his strategy met the needs of the hour. When Shahid Afridi produced the innings of his life in the final, he went 20 deliveries before risking his first boundary. 


By the end of the tournament, even the women were attempting the scoop shot. Perhaps the most resounding endorsement of Twenty20 cricket as a spectacle came at The Oval in the second women's semi-final, when England's Claire Taylor and Beth Morgan paced a run-chase with such skill, precision and chutzpah that it was quite possibly the outstanding performance of the fortnight, and one which spoke volumes for the ubiquity of the format as well. 


From the Netherlands on the opening night to the women on the closing afternoon, key aspects of the game that have been marginalised throughout cricket's long and often cliquey history claimed massive great chunks of the limelight. Looking back now, it is entirely appropriate that the opening ceremony had to be canned. Such sideshows were irrelevant because the cricket alone was the star. 
Andrew Miller is UK editor of Cricinfo
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Another too good article from Andrew..._


----------



## Lockheed F-16

StealthQL-707PK said:


> Off the point, I want to know in regard to World Cup Twenty20 vs 50 Overs. We know *World Cup ODI* (50overs) is always starting in every four years duration, however, my question is why *World Cup Twenty20* have to be EVERY YEAR already? Any ideas?
> 
> Since Pakistan won Championship, there will be another World Cup Twenty20 which is starting on April next year.



I think it should be played after two years, otherwise T20 WC loses its importance.


----------



## Al-zakir

SummerWine said:


> Zakir bhae you think its a good idea to sack a Ashraful?



Let say his performance has not been satisfactory as a captain of the team. I think he isn't able to perform under pressure so therefore let him release from captaincy so that he can focus on batting only. We need a top order bats man to perform like Tamim or al Hasan.

On the flip side, Musraffe has been performing also seem more confident than Ashraf. So let see how he lead the team as we are counting on him.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

StealthQL-707PK said:


> Off the point, I want to know in regard to World Cup Twenty20 vs 50 Overs. We know *World Cup ODI* (50overs) is always starting in every four years duration, however, my question is why *World Cup Twenty20* have to be EVERY YEAR already? Any ideas?
> 
> Since Pakistan won Championship, there will be another World Cup Twenty20 which is starting on April next year.



Yes agreed with above gentlemen. It's really greedy.........but cricket has already changed so much...........its a big money making machine and IMO whenever something becoems so commercial, it gets driven by money....Now world champions will only be able to hold the trophy for 10 months or so.....importance of trophy might go down but I think the excitement will increase.


----------



## Moin91

*Reverse Swing is an art: Umar*

Wednesday, June 24, 2009
PESHAWAR: Fast Bowler Umar Gul on Tuesday said reverse swing is an art which the western cricketing countries did not develop therefore they always leveled allegations against the Asian bowlers who effectively utilised this art in their bowling.

Umar Gul who arrived at his hometown Peshawar where he was given warm welcome said that the Kiwis captains allegation about the ball tempering were baseless therefore he did not respond to them.

I think the art of reverse swing is also God gifted which can be improved through practice. I watched Wasim Akram and Waqars bowling videos and developed this art through repeated practice, Gul said. Whenever an Asian bowler performs and uses the reverse swing the western cricketing countries raise the issue of ball tampering against them.

Pakistani team management was there to respond to the New Zeelands captain remarks therefore I did not take it seriously, Umar remarked in his exclusive interview with PPI at his residence in Peshawar after arriving from England.

Umar Gul, who received tremendous reception from Pakistani nation, said that it was unbelievable for him and other teammates that the nation will give them such great respect and reception.

Allah has helped Pakistani team in their game plan, the team management and bowling coach Aqib Javed told the players that like in World Cup of 1992 the guys must show the zeal to reach the wining stand and it happened when our team showed commitment, Umar replied to query that what was the factor that pushed Pakistani team from the loosing stand to the World Cup Twenty20 champions.

Umar was optimistic about the performance of Pakistan team during the coming Sri Lankan tour and added that Pakistan team will perform well.

Though Test cricket is totally a different ball game and the team will take some time to adjust itself with Sri Lankan conditions but we will try to adjust with the conditions very soon and will hopefully perform well, he remarked.

He said he was unaware of the fact that he had made world record of the Twenty20 cricket by taking 5 wickets off 6 runs in three overs.

When I came out of the ground, I came to know the fact that I have made a world record, he said.

Umar Gul added that he is fit and will give his hundred percent during Pakistans upcoming tour to Sri Lanka and will try to come good on the expectations of Pakistani nation.

Expectations are very high but we will try our level best to perform better in Sri Lanka, he added.

Umar Gul said that the major complaint he received at his arrival to the village was load shedding as the people of his area were deprived of watching Pakistani cricket matches due to continuous load shedding.

I will request the government and WAPDA to at least minimise the excessive load shedding in Nawan Kali, he said.

His father Hajji Nader a simple tribesman was proud of his sons performance saying all of it happened with the Grace of Allah, I am a poor man and Allah helped my son who performed for Pakistan, I just prayed for him during the tournament, he said.

Reverse Swing is an art: Umar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SummerWine

The Press Association: Blues target Afridi

*Blues target Afridi*

Pakistan World Twenty20 winner Shahid Afridi could sign a short-term deal with New South Wales ahead of the Australian domestic season.

The Blues are targeting the explosive all-rounder as the man to fill their overseas import position for the Big Bash tournament - Australia's domestic Twenty20 competition.

Afridi played a starring role in Pakistan's World Twenty20 success this month, scoring an unbeaten 54 from 40 balls in the eight-wicket win over Sri Lanka in the final at Lord's.

The 29-year-old is regarded as one of the most destructive players, with both bat and ball, in the shortest version of the game, although a NSW official admitted the state would also consider playing him in four-day cricket as well.

"He is clearly one of the world's best Twenty20 players, but also he would be a valuable addition to our dressing room, our young players would learn a lot from him," a NSW official told the Sydney Morning herald.

"We would certainly consider if he could be used for other formats."

States in Australia have been offered an extra $50,000 this year by Cricket Australia to lure overseas players in an attempt to try an increase the profile of the Big Bash tournament.

Earlier, Victoria announced they had signed West Indies all-rounder Dwayne Bravo for the competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

*Angry Indian team winning first ODI against WI*

India owed the win to a pulsating century from *Yuvraj Singh (131 on 102 balls)* at Sabina Park.

Yuvraj, perhaps still in 20-over mode after his side's Super Eights exit in England earlier this month, smashed 131 off 102 balls before perishing to Dwayne Bravo courtesy of a fine catch by wicketkeeper Denesh Ramdin as India posted 339 for six.

*The hosts made a decent fist of their reply, Shivnarine Chanderpaul top scoring with 63 from 59 balls, but none of their batsmen could stay at the crease long enough to see them home.*

The second match of the four-game series takes place at the same venue on Sunday.

*Teams*
*India: *1 Gautam Gambhir, 2 Dinesh Karthik, 3 MS Dhoni (capt & wk), 4 Yuvraj Singh, 5 Rohit Sharma, 6 Yusuf Pathan, 7 Ravindra Jadeja, 8 Harbhajan Singh, 9 Ishant Sharma, 10 RP Singh, 11 Ashish Nehra. 

*West Indies:* 1 Chris Gayle (capt), 2 Runako Morton, 3 Ramnaresh Sarwan, 4 Shivnarine Chanderpaul, 5 Dwayne Bravo, 6 Darren Bravo, 7 Denesh Ramdin (wk), 8 Jerome Taylor, 9 David Bernard, 10 Suleiman Benn, 11 Lionel Baker


----------



## MZUBAIR

Yuvraj Singh took a victory for India. 339 was a seriously big total.

WI is still looking very dangerous. Next game would be intresting............

I am very enthusastic to see Chris Gayle 100. Man wt a player he is.


----------



## MZUBAIR

West Indies won by 8 wickets (with 95 balls remaining) against India in 2nd ODI..................


What a win
CH Gayle & RS Morton gave a superve start ...........


----------



## batmannow

MZUBAIR said:


> A question asked to Younis Khan, *"Are you missing Shoaib Akhtar or Muhammad Asif".*
> 
> Younis Khan replied, *"No, I am missing my family"*



sorry, dear!
but ,i guss now you are thinking!this joker is a serious, player from inside?
yes, he is! he has a ability to be funny in difficult times, which makes him stronger as captian & as player!
how you think about him, now let us updated~
i hope, you will, rethink "younis khan" again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

batmannow said:


> sorry, dear!
> but ,i guss now you are thinking!this joker is a serious, player from inside?
> yes, he is! he has a ability to be funny in difficult times, which makes him stronger as captian & as player!
> how you think about him, now let us updated~
> i hope, you will, rethink "younis khan" again



Yes, I m still on ma feet. He is a good batsman but he is not a good captain. He is not very strong strategical and clever captain as Pakistan used to have Imran Khan, Wseem Akram, Moin Khan.

Mashallah Pakistan won T20 and MAY ALLAH BLESS MORE VICTORIES TO PAKISTAN but Pakistan won all critical games from edge, we won coz we were united and the superve performances of Shahid Khan afridi in last 2 games................other team players also played their roles. Team was united.

I cant evaluate Younis Khan in T20, Lets see him in big games against Srilanka.

If we look T20, I feel South Africa and Srilanka were the most 2 professional teams in the tournamanet lost only one game...............Even srilanka faught execlient till the last ball.

I want Pakistan to fight like that......................But I say Y.Khan is doubtful if he can make them like that.........

Remeber Pakistan team under imran khan and waseem akram used to fight till last ball...................thhats y they have the best winning ratios in the history ogf Pakistan.

Pakistan team shld adopt professionalism.


----------



## brilTek

*Pakistan vs Srilanka Upcoming Series*

Sri Lankan cricket team captain Kumar Sangakkara (L) shakes hands with Pakistan's cricket team captain Younus Khan (R) during a press conference in Colombo on June 29, 2009. The Pakistan team has arrived on the Indian Ocean island to play three test matches, five One Day Internationals (ODI) and one Twenty20 matche starting July 4. AFP PHOTO/Lakruwan WANNIARACHCHI


----------



## Hyde

Indians were r@ped in a last match against WI

Ind and WI 1-1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

Mr X said:


> Indians were r@ped in a last match against WI
> 
> Ind and WI 1-1



I think India bounced back fairly well (thanks to RP) after being 8 down for eighty odd runs or so....Windies have this problem of going into a comfort zone. Windies should have gone for the kill, amazing to see India recover from there and give themselves a chance...

But the way Indian batters came and went back to pavilion....i didnt think it was the devastating bowling.


----------



## BATMAN

*Kashmiris celebrate Pak win in T20 world cup *
Srinagar, June 22: Displaying their love for the Pakistan cricketers, people in Indian administered Kashmir celebrated Pakistan&#8217;s spectacular win in Twenty20world cup. 

Pakistan defeated Sri Lanka by eight wickets at Lords last night to lift the World Twenty20 championship. The win was not only celebrated in Pakistan but in Kashmir also.

The Kashmiris including men and women remained glued to their television sets from Sunday evening to watch the final of the T20 world cup. The match began at 1930 hours Indian Standard Time. As the match commenced, the roads and streets were presenting a deserted look as people preferred to stay indoors and watch the proceedings on the match on their TV sets.

After Pakistan&#8217;s win, people especially youth came out on roads in most parts of the summer capital and other places of Kashmir and celebrated the occasion. They burst crackers and raised pro-freedom and pro-Pakistan slogans. 

The youth burst the crackers and chanted pro-Pakistan slogans even in front of the military, paramilitary and police bunkers. The soldiers did not react and stayed put in their bunkers. 

&#8220;It is a great win for Pakistan and an occasion for us to celebrate their win,&#8221; said a die-hard Pakistani fan, Muzaffar Ahmad. 

&#8220;Boom Boom Afridi is his favourite player and I watch every match of Pakistan with keen interest,&#8221; said Ahmad, adding, &#8220;Kashmir will merge with Pakistan in near future&#8221;.

Kashmiris are great fans of Pakistani cricketers and have always displayed their love for them in full public view. 

A Kashmiri died while watching the semi final match between Pakistan and South Africa on Thursday last. He suffered massive cardiac arrest after a South African batsman hit a six and four in the last over in which they needed 23 runs to win. Pakistan went on to win the match. 

Pakistani cricketers have always had great fan following in Indian administered Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

Why Indians were praying for Pakistans defeat!

Even though Pakistan has won the T-20 world cup extremely easily, its for sure that they have broken the hearts of over billion Indians. As any match that India or Pakistan plays become a battle ground. Though, Indians were praying for the victory of Sri Lanka, the team that has mauled Dhoni boys in the championship. So the prayers of Indian fans were unheard by the Almighty God. While just strolling in busy Central market of Lajpat Nagar in capital, I saw many people watching final match and knowing the answer also i could not stop myself from asking which team people watching the match inn the market were supporting and as it was expected, everybody said Of course Sri Lanka.

Actually after Indias shocking exit from the championship and Pakistan and Sri Lanka reached the final stage, I was asking the same question from people belonging to different walks of life. Quite honestly, nobody said that they wanted to see Pakistan as the new world champs.

As to why cricket crazy public were only interested in Sri Lanka? Noted Sports journalist from The Telegraph, Jaydeep Basu tries to find the answer to this very complex question. He said that though we (India and Pakistan) share common history and we were one till 1947, yet we always remain sworn enemies. We fought four wars since 1948.

Our history is very bloody and gory. There are many issues, including Kashmir, which are still unresolved. In nutshell, it can be easily said that there is no good healthy relations between both the countries. Hence, we cant see or digest each others success. A photograph published in Hindustan Times on Monday proves the argument to very great extent. We get sadistic pleasure in each-others failures and defeats. In that picture, three young Pakistani fan in England was shown holding a very provocative poster. In the poster, it was written Indian Plane Leaving Terminal 3 Heathrow. It is height of sarcasm.

Sports writers and journalists can seriously study as to why people of one country support the player, players or teams of another country? After Indian teams shocking exit from the cup, but Indian fans got some solace when they learnt that our Saina Nehwal demolished her Chinese rival in Indonesia and lift the prestigious badminton event.

It was very creditable performance by all standards. Coming back to our debate on fans support or crowd support . Surprisingly, Saina was seen getting full and very noisy support from Indonesian crowd and it was great to see on TV that Those who their were not more than ten Indian fans inside the stadium waving the Indian flag. But she got huge support from Indonesian fans. After her victory, Saina also acknowledged that the crowd had supported her. Why Indonesian crowd was supporting our girl than Chinese one? 

Some say that the pride of Indonesian public was badly hurt after Chinese players demolished the dominance of Indonesia in world badminton scene. So, when Chinese player is pitted against player on any country, they support the later. This is what we have scene when Saina was playing in the final.

And how can you find any reason when entire third world supports Brazilian football team? From Kolkata to Beijing and from Jeddah to Dhaka, football crazy people watch the magicians of football from the land of Pele, Socrates and Ronaldo. These fans somehow identify with Brazilian players. In nutshell, it is not easy to find the answer as to why people support alien players and teams?

(The writer is an Editor of somaiya Publications)
Why Indians were praying for Pakistan?s defeat!OPINIONNEWS MyNews.in:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

WI vs India Game 3

So Windies have scored 195 in 27 (D/L) overs in this very important match.

Some sloppy fielding by Yusuf Pathan.

May I ask Indian fellows here why is Yusuf Pathan playing and Irfan Pathan not playing? 

IMO, Irfan is much better all-rounder than his brother yususf. I mean Irfan's bowling and batting tends to be like up and down but I dont recall Yusuf Pathan doing anything extra for Indian team other than violently chewing on his bubble gum , may be i get proven wrong today.

This new player of Windies, DM Bravo looks so much like Lara when he bats. 

.......Lara was a great player to watch indeed.


----------



## MZUBAIR

India was lucky, D/L method gave them a match


----------



## MZUBAIR

Pakistan vs Srilanka
1st Test match.
Pakistan won the toss and elected to field.

Pakistan squad.
Salman Butt, Kamran Akmal&#8224;, Khurram Manzoor, *Shoaib Malik*, Younis Khan*, Misbah-ul-Haq, Mohammad Yousuf, Abdur Rauf, Umar Gul, *Saeed Ajmal*, Mohammad Aamer 

I think Danish shld be in 11, Younis is doing mistake.

S-Malik and S-Ajmal....2 off spiners. 
I think Danish was batter option then S-Malik.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Lunch time
Sri Lanka 104/3 (24.0 ov)

Aamir got 2 and Rauf got 1


----------



## MZUBAIR

4th day of test.........
Situation is too bad............

Pakistan lost 3 wickets in 2 over.

Sri Lanka 292 & 217
Pakistan 342 & 72/5 (22.0 ov)
*Pakistan require another 96 runs with 5 wickets remaining *

Again, Pakistan team showed lack of professionalism&#8230;.


----------



## MZUBAIR

Sri Lanka 292 & 217

Pakistan 342 & 106/8 (37.3 ov)

*Pakistan require another 62 runs with 2 wickets remaining*

Really pythatic performance...............


----------



## Mig-29

Well it was good display of bowling by the srilankan bolwers , however i think pakistan was in the fray to win this test match, don't know why they lost so many wickets suddenly.


----------



## Al-zakir

Disappointing but Bd asked for it so we got it. Playing in indian hand like a stooge is not good for bd's cricket. Now bd will be left out as pak became world champion. I think bd deserved this turned down
for not supporting pak when they needed us most. 



> Pakistan not coming in Oct
> Staff Correspondent
> 
> Pakistan has turned down an offer from Bangladesh Cricket Board to play the postponed one-day series between the two countries in October, said a report on Tuesday.
> Bangladesh were to host Pakistan for five one-dayers and a Twenty20 international in March but the series had to be postponed due to security concerns.
> The tour was a part of reciprocal arrangement after Bangladesh toured Pakistan last year following the cancellation of their home series against Australia.
> Bangladesh could not host us in March due to non clearance from their government but now they invited us to schedule the series in October which is not possible for us, PTI quoted a senior official of the Pakistan board as saying.
> He said PCB had asked their Bangladeshi counterparts to find a window in Future Tours Programme for the series at some other time as Pakistan would play New Zealand in October.
> When contacted Enayet Hossain Siraj, the chairman cricket operations committee of the Bangladesh Cricket Board said Pakistan had informed them the decision verbally but they are yet to get any official reply.
> They are pledge bound to play the series against us. Now if they cannot come in October, well, we have to find a new window. I dont think it will be a problem.
> New Zealand on Tuesday announced that they will play three ODI matches against Pakistan in October in UAE but will not play any Test against them until January. Instead of going to Pakistan or play Test in UAE, they have invited Pakistan to play the series in early next year.
> 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> http://www.newagebd.com/2009/jul/08/spt.html


----------



## leonblack08

Did anyone hear about the West indies player boycotting the test series against Bangladesh?
They have problems with their board.The series was due to start tomorrow.


----------



## Mig-29

leonblack08 said:


> Did anyone hear about the West indies player boycotting the test series against Bangladesh?
> They have problems with their board.The series was due to start tomorrow.



Yes its on news and they have not been awarded any central contract from their board and that is the reason west indies cricketer have decided to boycott.


----------



## Mig-29

GALLE, Sri Lanka (Reuters) - Pressure got to Pakistan's young team as they slumped to a 50-run defeat by Sri Lanka in the first test on Tuesday, said captain Younis Khan.

"It's all about pressure," he noted after Pakistan crumbled from 71-2 to 117 all out in just 44.3 overs.

"Before this series I was saying that both teams had youngsters and the team that takes pressure well will win the game," Younis added.

"(Kumar) Sangakkara's captaincy (of Sri Lanka) was fantastic this morning -- if somebody else had captained they'd have come straight with a fast bowler and I was surprised when he opened with (Rangana) Herath."

"Our batsmen tried to play across the line and that is why they got into trouble," said Younis.

He was also unhappy that Pakistan had only secured a 50-run first innings lead despite at one stage being 294-5 in reply to Sri Lanka's 292.

NOT SUFFICIENT

"Our lead of 50 was not sufficient. We had (Mohammad) Yousuf and (Kamran) Akmal batting and we should have got a lead of 100 to 150," said Younis.

"It was the turning point that let them back into the game and gave Sri Lanka a chance."

However, despite his obvious disappointment, Khan backed his fledgling team to learn from the experience.

"The main thing is that we have a young team and it is not right to give them stick right away," he said.

"Because of the inexperience our team has not handled the pressure well, but we will pick up in the next two games."

He urged people not to burden exciting prospect Mohammad Aamer with high expectations after the 17-year-old's impressive debut with the ball. He took six for 112 in the match.

"Aamer is a young guy, but please don't compare him to Wasim Akram," Younis said.

"This is the problem in our country where whenever someone bowls well he is compared to Akram and then it becomes hard for me and for the player.

"Give him two to three years and after that we will talk about him," he added.

Yahoo! Cricket News - Younis blames pressure on youngsters for defeat


----------



## EagleEyes

Al-zakir said:


> Disappointing but Bd asked for it so we got it. Playing in indian hand like a stooge is not good for bd's cricket. Now bd will be left out as pak became world champion. I think bd deserved this turned down
> for not supporting pak when they needed us most.



That is one of the reasons.

However, we are full. But in the past we would have made room. No more room now though. May be next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## brilTek

*Mohammad Yousuf Again Becomes No. 1​*
*Mohammad Yousuf has returned to international cricket with a big bang by achieving the number-one position in the Reliance Mobile ICC Player Rankings for Test batsmen for the first time in his career.*

*Yousuf has toppled his captain Younus Khan to give Pakistan a 1-2 in the latest batting table for the first time since the player rankings were introduced in June 1987.*

Yousuf, who won the Sir Garfield Sobers Trophy as the 2007 Cricketer of the Year at the LG ICC Awards in Johannesburg, was second when he was removed from the rankings table early in 2009 as Pakistan had not played a Test match since before the qualification date for the rankings. 

*Yousuf, who is the only Pakistan batsman to have reached the 900-point mark*, scored 112 and 12 as Pakistan made a mess of things on the fourth morning when it lost eight wickets for 46 runs to lose the Test by 50 runs while chasing a modest 168-run target.


*ICC Batsmen Ranking*

*Rank Player Points HS Rating *
*1 M. Yousuf 861 993 v WI at Karachi 2006 
2 Younus Khan 850 880 v SL at Lahore 2009 *
3 Gautam Gambhir 847 847 v NZ at Wellington 09 
4 S.Chanderpaul 838 901 v NZ at Napier 2008 
5 K. Sangakkara 818 938 v Eng at Kandy 07 
6 M. Jayawardena 789 854 v Ban at Dhaka 08 

7 Ricky Ponting 785 942 v Eng at Adelaide 06 
8 Graeme Smith 782 810 v Aus at Melbourne 08 
9 Michael Clarke 776 825 v SA at Sydney 09 
10 Kevin Pietersen 768 909 v WI at Headingley 07


----------



## Al-zakir

WebMaster said:


> That is one of the reasons.
> 
> However, we are full. But in the past we would have made room. No more room now though. May be next year.



I hope you are right and pak decide to come back next year to play in Bd however I am spectacle and little bit worried that it may not happen. I clearly remember Pakistan didn't take it lightly when Bd turned them down on last tour for some security reason. It was almost like beating up a bloody person with iron rod..........

The whole ball game changed now due to championship..........


----------



## EagleEyes

Security situation is understandable. But more support was needed when Pakistan was being alienated. Support in World Cup hosting, Champions Trophy hosting..even though everyone knew that Pakistan would be unable to host because of far greater risk of the security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

What will your squad be for the Champions Trophy.

So far i would have..


Ahmed Shehzad
Nasir Jamshed
Kamran Akmal
Younis Khan
Mohammed Yousuf
Misbah-ul-Haq
Shahid Afridi
Umer Gul
Mohammed Ammer
Mohammed Asif
Saeed Ajmal

On Bench
Fawad Alam
Shoaib Malik
Abdul Razzaq
Shoaib Akhtar

Thats the perfect 15 man squad.


----------



## owais.usmani

^^^^ why would Abdul Razzaq be on the bench?

He should be in the main squad, replacing Muhammed Asif.


----------



## EagleEyes

Razzaq isn't as good as Asif. 

Ammer and Asif will open bowling.
Afridi and Saeed bowl spin
Umer death bowling.

All good in what they do. Razzaq, i wouldn't sit him out because of batting. But i need bowlers. There is enough depth in batting department.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MZUBAIR

WebMaster said:


> What will your squad be for the Champions Trophy.
> 
> So far i would have..
> 
> 
> Ahmed Shehzad
> Nasir Jamshed
> Kamran Akmal
> Younis Khan
> Mohammed Yousuf
> Misbah-ul-Haq
> Shahid Afridi
> Umer Gul
> Mohammed Ammer
> Mohammed Asif
> Saeed Ajmal
> 
> On Bench
> Fawad Alam
> Shoaib Malik
> Abdul Razzaq
> Shoaib Akhtar
> 
> Thats the perfect 15 man squad.



Good selection Boss, especially top11, but "Abdul Razzaq" should be in top 11. Dont forget T20 game against Newzealand, He boosted our team getting 2 quick wickets.

I think "Shoaib Akhtar" should sit home till he dont get fit and in good rythem. We have given him too many chances.

Shoaib Malik & Fawad Alam are not very attractive.

Salman Butt is also not fit, nither in form......he shld get some rest. 


My team would be

Ahmed Shehzad
Kamran Akmal
Younis Khan
Mohammed Yousuf
Misbah-ul-Haq
Shahid Afridi
Abdul Razzaq
Umer Gul
Mohammed Ammer
Mohammed Asif
Saeed Ajmal

Look at the depth of bowling n batting..........only there is a need of performance.

On Bench

Nasir Jamshed
Shoaib Malik
*Imran nazir*/Faisal Iqbal
AbdulRauf


----------



## Moin91

there is no place for Ahmed Shehzad.....Imran Nazir is better than him..

My team would be:
Imran Nazir.
Kamran Akmal.
Younis Khan.
Mohammed Yousuf.
Misbah-ul-Haq.
Shahid Afridi.
Abdul Razzaq.
Umer Gul.
Mohammed Aamir.
Mohammad Asif.
Saeed Ajmal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*WI finds alternatives for Bangladesh series*

Star Online Report
The West Indies Cricket Board (WICB) has announced a fresh team for the first Test against Bangladesh starting tonight after the mainstream players decided to boycott the match over contract disputes.

Four Jamaicans, including Andre Creary who was due to lead Jamaica in today's opening round of the TCL Under-19 Tournament, along with Nikkita Miller, David Bernard Junior and Chadwick Walton, are included in the new look squad, Radio Jamaica reports today on its website.

Young Bajan opening batsman Kraigg Brathwaite, 16, who was also in Jamaica for the regional under-19 tournament is also in St Vincent with Creary, Miller and Bernard.

Reports are that Floyd Reiffer will lead the squad, which also includes Darren Sammy, Tino Best, Kemar Roach, Omar Phillips, Travis Dowlin, Ryan Austin and Kevin McLean.

These players had a training session at the match venue on Wednesday.

The WICB reported approached Jamaican pace man Daren Powell who was not included in the original 13 selected for the series to play.

However, Powell who was dropped from the team selected for the May tour of England, said he had declined the offer.

WIPA's (West Indies Players Association) decision to pull out of the series came after the latest talks with the board failed to resolve several issues, including retainer contracts.

WIPA earlier said the players are being asked to play their fifth consecutive series without a contract.

The cricketers&#8217; union said the players are yet to be paid for the May tour of England, the ICC Twenty20 World Cup and the recent four-match One Day International (ODI) home series against India.

However, Dave Cameron, senior vice president of the WICB said despite the strike of senior players, the West Indies/Bangladesh test series will go ahead as planned.

"Best words of the comfort right now would be that you will have cricket tomorrow in St Vincent and you will have a more committed team than we've had in a very long time. I'm sure that the team that is assembled which will play for the West Indies tomorrow will give you no less an effort than you would receive from anybody else playing," he said.

The four-week series includes two tests, three ODIs and a Twenty20 international.

Meanwhile, Bangladesh Skipper Mashrafe Mortaza has expressed his disappointment over the fact that his team will be facing a weakened Caribbean team.

However, he said his team is ready to get on with the game.

"We didn't think about that but we can't do anything about it ... we're just have to play," Mashrafe said.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## MZUBAIR

Umar Akmal







Umar Akmal , brother of Kamran Akmal scoring TONS in Australia these days against Australia "A".


----------



## SummerWine

So is Mr. Always Neutral there??? following ashes???any predictions?


----------



## Mig-29

Paceman Nuwan Kulasekara claimed four wickets and then Kumar Sangakkara slammed an unbeaten half-century as Sri Lanka seized control on the first day of the second Test match against Pakistan in Colombo.
Kumar Sangakkara celebrates his half-century as Sri Lanka took a 74-run lead in the Colombo Test.
Kulasekara finished with figures of four for 21 and spinner Ajantha Mendis chipped in with three for 20 as the visitors were dismissed for a paltry 90 runs midway through the afternoon session.

Sangakkara continued the home team's dominance with a fluent innings as Sri Lanka's hopes of securing their first Test series win against Pakistan at home gained momentum.

Off-spinner Saeed Ajmal claimed two wickets in the final session, but Sri Lanka had progressed to a comfortable 164 for three at stumps -- a lead of 74 runs.

Sangakkara was unbeaten on 81, while Thilan Samaraweera was on 13 in a fourth-wicket partnership so far worth 31.
Kulasekara caused Pakistan problems from the start, picking up three wickets in three successive overs.
He got Khurram Manzoor to edge a ball straight to stand-in wicketkeeper Tillakaratne Dilshan, before left-arm seamer Thilan Thushara sent back Younus Khan with the first ball of his second over -- getting the Pakistan captain to drag one back on to his stumps.

At six for two, Pakistan desperately needed some stability and Mohammad Yousuf began the task of rebuilding confidently.
He chopped Kulasekara into the ground and over the slip cordon for a boundary off the first ball and followed up with delectable square-driven boundary later in the over.But Kulasekara returned to snare Yousuf, who scooped a fuller length delivery to Rangana Herath at point.

Kulasekara had Misbah-ul-Haq back in the pavilion for a duck, caught behind off the inside edge, as Pakistan's now familiar tendency to capitulate continued.

Shoaib Malik put on 32 for the fifth wicket with debutant Fawad Alam -- quite easily Pakistan's best period of play -- but the innings came apart once Alam was trapped in front for 16 by Angelo Mathews.

Kulasekara returned in the afternoon to get rid of Abdur Rauf for a 34-ball duck, while Thushara had Kamran Akmal caught behind cheaply.

Pakistan's innings then folded for their lowest ever total against Sri Lanka with Mendis claiming three wickets, including two off successive deliveries to bring the curtain down and leave Malik stranded on 39.

Malinda Warnapura, who had two failures in the first Test, and Tharanga Paranavitana began Sri Lanka's response confidently until Umar Gul secured a leg before decision against Warnapura.

Sangakkara then put on 54 for the second wicket with Paranavitana until that partnership was ended by Ajmal, although the bowler was considerably aided by the batsman.

Paranavitana (26) rocked back to cut a short-pitched delivery from the off-spinner but only managed a bottom-edge which Akmal pouched at the second attempt.

Mahela Jayawardene looked good for his 19, but an inside-edge off the pad was neatly held by Manzoor at short leg. By then Sri Lanka had gone well past Pakistan's first-innings total.

http://edition.cnn.com/2009/SPORT/07/12/cricket.test.srilanka.pakistan/index.html#cnnSTCText


----------



## leonblack08

*Spinners seal historic Bangladesh win*
The Bulletin by Sriram Veera
July 13, 2009

Bangladesh 238 (Mortaza 39, Roach 3-46) and 345 (Tamim 128, Sammy 5-70) beat West Indies 307 (Phillips 94, Bernard 53, Mahmudullah 3-59) and 181 (Bernard 52, Mahmudullah 5-51, Shakib 3-39) by 95 runs 

Shakib Al Hasan, the stand-in captain, led from the front to hand 




Four years and six months after their first Test win, Bangladesh sealed a historic second victory when they beat West Indies by 95 runs in St Vincent. Bangladesh's spin twins Shakib Al Hasan and Mahmudullah weaved a tantalising web to consign a weakened West Indies to defeat. The only resistance came from David Bernard, who defied everything thrown at him for 134 balls to remain unbeaten on 52.

The champagne moment arrived at 4.40 pm local time when Shakib, the stand-in captain, nailed last man Tino Best in front with a dipping full toss with only ten overs left in the day. Best put up his bat as if to suggest he had edged it but the finger was up and the Bangladeshi fielders converged in a huddle of joy, soon joined by a limping Mashrafe Mortaza.

It was an enthralling last couple of sessions in a beautiful setting, the Kingstown stadium ringed by the sea. The cricket was almost sub-continental in its elements. Spinners operated with several close-in men prowling near the batsmen waiting for a mistake, and an over-excited chirpy wicketkeeper, Mushfiqur Rahim, applying immense pressure on the batsmen and the umpires with his appeals exclamations. And when the seamers came on, it wasn't seam but reverse swing on view with the slinging Rubel Hossain and the grunting Shahadat Hossain trying their best to break through.

The plot thickened in the last session, as Bernard found a willing partner in Nikita Miller, suggesting a replay of Cardiff, where England pulled off a great escape on Sunday. But Mohammad Ashraful, who failed in both innings with the bat, stamped his presence on the game by removing Miller, who'd stayed on his back foot to defend stoutly for 54 balls, with one that straightened to get the edge. Mahmudullah returned to trap Ryan Austin and take out Kemar Roach before Shakib sealed the finish.

Until then, Bernard had proved to be a huge headache to the visitors, standing solidly between them and history. His CV describes him as a stylish batsman but today he added grit to the existing grace. Despite the tremendous pressure, he managed to bat with some elegance, using his wrists to ride the turn and bounce on the final-day wicket. While the rest pushed hard at the ball, he played with soft hands and defended confidently.

The contest with Shakib was top-notch, with the bowler shifting angles and trying everything in his arsenal - left-arm breaks, straighter one, arm-ball, round-arm delivery, over and round-the-wicket - to beat a batsman batting in the zone. He moved forward or back, as the length demanded of him, using his wrists to drop the ball down short of the fielders. When the spin noose tightened, he had the courage to play the pressure-relieving strokes like the lofted drives and the cuts. He survived a close lbw shout in the 44th over against Shakib when a ball straightened to hit the pad in front of the stumps but, that blemish apart, he was pretty solid.

However, Shakib and Mahmudullah ensured no other batsmen would deny them a slice of history. Shakib, hailed by the former Australian spinner Kerry O' Keefe as the "best finger spinner in the world", turned in a suffocating spell of left-arm spin to relentlessly force the pressure on West Indies. Shakib was slightly slow through the air in the first innings and couldn't pose too many problems on a slow track. Today, though, he ripped it slightly quicker and immediately looked threatening. He varied his pace, even his angle, by lowering the arm on occasion and, unsurprisingly, was the better of the two spinners, despite finishing with fewer wickets. He occasionally got the ball to straighten and slipped in a few with the arm.

In his first over Shakib harassed Omar Phillips before going past an attempted sweep to trap the batsman. Later, after Darren Sammy and Bernard had added 37 in 11.3 overs, he struck, removing Sammy with a little bit of help from the batsman. Suddenly, against the run of play and just before tea, Sammy jumped out and sliced an ambitious square drive straight to point.

Even when he was not taking wickets, Shakib kept the pressure on and by keeping the batsmen on a leash, allowed Mahmudullah the space to wreak some damage. At one point in the chase the keeper Rahim shouted out to Mahmudullah: "Just keep hitting the right areas; the pitch will take care of the rest". Mahmudullah did exactly that to pick up three quick wickets after lunch before he returned to take another two in the last session. He increased the pressure with his accuracy and made the batsmen play at every ball. It paid off - and how.

Floyd Reifer, who was tormented by Shakib, showed himself to be a prime lbw candidate. Time and again, that front leg was pressed dangerously across but he managed to stab and jab his way out against Shakib. But Mahmudullah finally broke through with one that landed and straightened to strike that front leg. His next victim was Travis Dowlin, inducing a nervous prod straight to short-leg. Chadwick Walton walked in and started off with a second-ball six but was done in by one that kept low from Mahmudullah and was struck in front of the leg stump.

The slide had started with a moment of madness from the opener Dale Richards who added 20 runs in two overs before he had a brain freeze. He ambled out of the crease after being hit on the pad by Shahadat Hossain, all the while looking anxiously at the umpire for the verdict on the lbw appeal, which went in his favour, but was run out by a direct hit. That allowed Bangladesh the opening and they stormed through.

When the day started, it looked as if Bangladesh were dawdling with the bat and not showing enough urgency to either go for quick runs or leave many overs as possible to bowl out West Indies. However, Darren Sammy took a five-for to bowl them out and that proved a blessing in hindsight as it allowed their spinners enough time to bowl them to a euphoric triumph.

West Indies v Bangladesh, 1st Test, Kingstown, 5th day Report | Cricket News | West Indies v Bangladesh 2009 | Cricinfo.com


----------



## salman nedian

leonblack08 said:


> *Spinners seal historic Bangladesh win*
> The Bulletin by Sriram Veera
> July 13, 2009
> 
> Bangladesh 238 (Mortaza 39, Roach 3-46) and 345 (Tamim 128, Sammy 5-70) beat West Indies 307 (Phillips 94, Bernard 53, Mahmudullah 3-59) and 181 (Bernard 52, Mahmudullah 5-51, Shakib 3-39) by 95 runs
> 
> Shakib Al Hasan, the stand-in captain, led from the front to hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four years and six months after their first Test win, Bangladesh sealed a historic second victory when they beat West Indies by 95 runs in St Vincent. Bangladesh's spin twins Shakib Al Hasan and Mahmudullah weaved a tantalising web to consign a weakened West Indies to defeat. The only resistance came from David Bernard, who defied everything thrown at him for 134 balls to remain unbeaten on 52.
> 
> The champagne moment arrived at 4.40 pm local time when Shakib, the stand-in captain, nailed last man Tino Best in front with a dipping full toss with only ten overs left in the day. Best put up his bat as if to suggest he had edged it but the finger was up and the Bangladeshi fielders converged in a huddle of joy, soon joined by a limping Mashrafe Mortaza.
> 
> It was an enthralling last couple of sessions in a beautiful setting, the Kingstown stadium ringed by the sea. The cricket was almost sub-continental in its elements. Spinners operated with several close-in men prowling near the batsmen waiting for a mistake, and an over-excited chirpy wicketkeeper, Mushfiqur Rahim, applying immense pressure on the batsmen and the umpires with his appeals exclamations. And when the seamers came on, it wasn't seam but reverse swing on view with the slinging Rubel Hossain and the grunting Shahadat Hossain trying their best to break through.
> 
> The plot thickened in the last session, as Bernard found a willing partner in Nikita Miller, suggesting a replay of Cardiff, where England pulled off a great escape on Sunday. But Mohammad Ashraful, who failed in both innings with the bat, stamped his presence on the game by removing Miller, who'd stayed on his back foot to defend stoutly for 54 balls, with one that straightened to get the edge. Mahmudullah returned to trap Ryan Austin and take out Kemar Roach before Shakib sealed the finish.
> 
> Until then, Bernard had proved to be a huge headache to the visitors, standing solidly between them and history. His CV describes him as a stylish batsman but today he added grit to the existing grace. Despite the tremendous pressure, he managed to bat with some elegance, using his wrists to ride the turn and bounce on the final-day wicket. While the rest pushed hard at the ball, he played with soft hands and defended confidently.
> 
> The contest with Shakib was top-notch, with the bowler shifting angles and trying everything in his arsenal - left-arm breaks, straighter one, arm-ball, round-arm delivery, over and round-the-wicket - to beat a batsman batting in the zone. He moved forward or back, as the length demanded of him, using his wrists to drop the ball down short of the fielders. When the spin noose tightened, he had the courage to play the pressure-relieving strokes like the lofted drives and the cuts. He survived a close lbw shout in the 44th over against Shakib when a ball straightened to hit the pad in front of the stumps but, that blemish apart, he was pretty solid.
> 
> However, Shakib and Mahmudullah ensured no other batsmen would deny them a slice of history. Shakib, hailed by the former Australian spinner Kerry O' Keefe as the "best finger spinner in the world", turned in a suffocating spell of left-arm spin to relentlessly force the pressure on West Indies. Shakib was slightly slow through the air in the first innings and couldn't pose too many problems on a slow track. Today, though, he ripped it slightly quicker and immediately looked threatening. He varied his pace, even his angle, by lowering the arm on occasion and, unsurprisingly, was the better of the two spinners, despite finishing with fewer wickets. He occasionally got the ball to straighten and slipped in a few with the arm.
> 
> In his first over Shakib harassed Omar Phillips before going past an attempted sweep to trap the batsman. Later, after Darren Sammy and Bernard had added 37 in 11.3 overs, he struck, removing Sammy with a little bit of help from the batsman. Suddenly, against the run of play and just before tea, Sammy jumped out and sliced an ambitious square drive straight to point.
> 
> Even when he was not taking wickets, Shakib kept the pressure on and by keeping the batsmen on a leash, allowed Mahmudullah the space to wreak some damage. At one point in the chase the keeper Rahim shouted out to Mahmudullah: "Just keep hitting the right areas; the pitch will take care of the rest". Mahmudullah did exactly that to pick up three quick wickets after lunch before he returned to take another two in the last session. He increased the pressure with his accuracy and made the batsmen play at every ball. It paid off - and how.
> 
> Floyd Reifer, who was tormented by Shakib, showed himself to be a prime lbw candidate. Time and again, that front leg was pressed dangerously across but he managed to stab and jab his way out against Shakib. But Mahmudullah finally broke through with one that landed and straightened to strike that front leg. His next victim was Travis Dowlin, inducing a nervous prod straight to short-leg. Chadwick Walton walked in and started off with a second-ball six but was done in by one that kept low from Mahmudullah and was struck in front of the leg stump.
> 
> The slide had started with a moment of madness from the opener Dale Richards who added 20 runs in two overs before he had a brain freeze. He ambled out of the crease after being hit on the pad by Shahadat Hossain, all the while looking anxiously at the umpire for the verdict on the lbw appeal, which went in his favour, but was run out by a direct hit. That allowed Bangladesh the opening and they stormed through.
> 
> When the day started, it looked as if Bangladesh were dawdling with the bat and not showing enough urgency to either go for quick runs or leave many overs as possible to bowl out West Indies. However, Darren Sammy took a five-for to bowl them out and that proved a blessing in hindsight as it allowed their spinners enough time to bowl them to a euphoric triumph.
> 
> West Indies v Bangladesh, 1st Test, Kingstown, 5th day Report | Cricket News | West Indies v Bangladesh 2009 | Cricinfo.com



Great win by BD.

Hope we can level the series against SL.


----------



## leonblack08

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

But Sri Lankans are pulling back.great knock by Fawad on his debut.
You missed it on the first innings,should have scored at least 150.Now Pakistan will have to bowl exceptionally well to win this.171 runs to win is not a big target.


----------



## Mig-29

Has shoaib akhtar been included in the team for the one dayers?


----------



## Mig-29

London, July 19 (PTI) The job is not done yet but a cocksure British media is all agog, anticipating England to get a huge monkey off its back by winning their first Lord''s Test over Australia in 75 years. "History beckons rampant England at Lord''s", screamed a ''Sunday Times'' headline, summing up the mood after England''s domineering performance in the second Ashes Test brought them on the verge of a breakthrough victory.

"It has been an extraordinary turnaround since last weekend, when England looked dead in the water on the final morning in Cardiff," the daily observed. "But, not for the first time, a team managing to wriggle off the hook in one game has come back strongly in the next.

India did this in England two years ago, when they scraped a draw at Lords with nine wickets down and went on to win the series," it added. "Aussies on the Run" was the headline in ''Sunday Express'', which took quite a mischievous dig at Ricky Ponting''s men.

"On Friday the MCC had to send out to a supermarket for the old-fashioned drink of Dubonnet because the Queen wanted her favourite tipple when she came for lunch at Lord''s to meet the players. "At lunchtime yesterday they might have sent for smelling salts for the Australians, who were suffering their most torrid time at Lord''s since they last lost at cricket''s HQ in 1934," it said.

English media agog in anticipation of Lord&#39;&#39;s history - Yahoo! India News


----------



## Super Falcon

moin u put up a very very good team but asif still cant play untill september and one player should be replaced in your squad which is misbah he is not a good player whenever he plays good pakistan loose or even he plays bad pakistan loose he has a bad luck for the team i hope he should be replaced with fawad alam in the team or some one like khalid latif


----------



## Super Falcon

my team for ODI

Imran Nazir
Kamran Akmal
Younis Khan
Mohammad Yousf
Khalid Latif or Fawad Alam or Umar Akmal
Shoaib Malik
Shahid Afridi
Abdur Razzak
Saeed Ajmal
Mohammad Amir
Umar Gul


----------



## Super Falcon

Mohammad yousuf again got run out bad luck since that crap misbah came in to the crease it is happening bad for the team i dont know why younus keep playing him when we have better player than misbah sitting faisal iqbal it is out of my mind


----------



## Super Falcon

Mohammad yousuf today got to 7000 runs of milestone he is better than those 7000 runs i hope he will get many more in future for us if PCB allow him to play for next 3 to 4 years im sure he will be near to sachin tendulkar record


----------



## Super Falcon

if he dont make mistkes in running between the wickets


----------



## SMC

If everything goes perfect in his career from now on, i.e. he plays all the test matches that Pakistan plays, averages a decent 50 or so in them, then he might get upto 10000 runs. Nothing more than that. Still the most runs scored by a Pakisan batsman if he gets there.


----------



## Al-zakir

*Bangladesh closes in on cricket series sweep against West Indies* 

By Craig Cozier (CP)  7 hours ago

ST. GEORGE'S, Grenada  Captain Shakib-al-Hasan reached 5-70 as Bangladesh closed in on its first overseas series win after West Indies was bowled out for 209 on a rain-hit fourth day of the second test.

Bangladesh, which set a victory target of 215, safely negotiated six overs before lunch as they reached 17-0.

Tamim Iqbal was unbeaten on 12 while his opening partner Imrul Kayes was 4 not out.

Bangladesh is seeking a series sweep following its victory in the opening test in St. Vincent a week ago.

Persistent morning rain delayed the start of day four by more than two hours, but Bangladesh struck early once play resumed.

David Bernard Jr., who was 61 not out overnight, launched a six over straight long off but added just eight runs. The elegant right-hander was neatly stumped by wicket-keeper Mushfiqur Rahim as he missed an on-drive at a big turner from Enamul. The Jamaican hit six fours and two sixes in his topscore of 69 off 76 balls.

Tailender Tino Best also lofted a six but fell two balls later as he gloved a paddle sweep at Shakib, who collected his fifth five-wicket haul in his 14th test.

Kemar Roach finished on one not out.

Enamul claimed 3-48 to support his skipper.

The West Indies surprisingly opted not to use Roach with the new ball despite the lithe fast bowler collecting 6-48 in the first innings.

Instead, Best and Bernard shared the first six overs without success.

Tamim crunched one pulled four as he and Imrul comfortably saw Bangladesh to the break.

The Canadian Press: Bangladesh closes in on cricket series sweep against West Indies

*Good job Al-Hasan bro.....*.


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh complete WI whitewash​*
Bangladesh celebrates victory over West Indies winning by 4 wickets on the 4th day of the second test match West Indies v Bangladesh at Grenada National Stadium, Grenada, July 20. Photo: AFP
Star Online Report
A stunning performance from the stand-in captain Shakib Al Hasan and brilliant innings from Rokibul Hasan led Bangladesh cricket to a historical moment by clinching the away test series 2-0 against West Indies.

Sakib's unbeaten 96 off 97 balls and Rokib's 65 off 99 balls gave no chance to West Indies to fight against Bangladesh.

Sakib's five wicket haul in the second innings restricted West Indies only for 214 at the 1st session of fourth day.

"This is the best day for Bangladesh cricket. The guys have been supporting me very well so I don't feel any pressure. Raqibul played a gem of an innings. I thought attack was the best form of defense.", Sakib's reaction after the win.

Having more than 150 overs in hand to chase a silly target of 215 in the 4th innings, top order batsmans frustrated once again leaving Bangladesh 67-4.

But 100 run partnership from middle order batsman Rokib and captain Sakib lead Bangladesh win the 2nd test by 4 wickets on the 4th day.

Winning the test match, Bangladesh sealed their first test series win in overseas.

Beating West Indies in the first test, Bangladesh won their first away match in the history of Bangladesh cricket.

Acting captain Sakib Al Hasan judged for both Man of the Match and Man of the Series.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## Moin91

Congrats to Bangladesh....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mig-29

COLOMBO: Wily leg-spinner Danish Kaneria grabbed 5-62 as Pakistan inched ahead of Sri Lanka on the second day of the third and final cricket Test here on Tuesday.

Off-sinner Saeed Ajmal chipped in with 3-70 as Pakistan, bowled out for 299 in the first innings, hit back to dismiss Sri Lanka for 233 in the final session of an absorbing days play.

The tourists were 16-1 in their second knock at stumps to take an overall lead of 82 runs with nine wickets in hand on a pitch aiding spin at the Sinhalese sports club.

Kaneria took his 13th five-wicket haul as the ball turned and bounced to claim 14 wickets on the second day after seven had fallen on the first.

Sri Lankas left-arm spinner Rangana Herath bowled Khurram Manzoor in the days final over to leave Fawad Alam unbeaten on 14 and skipper Younus Khan on zero.

Sri Lanka owe it to a fluent 79 from Mahela Jayawardene, a brave 44 from the twice injured Tillakaratne Dilshan and shoddy fielding by Pakistan to ensure the deficit was not threatening.

Sri Lanka were tottering at 181-8 when Dilshan stepped in to stem the rot with the tailenders despite a broken finger on his right hand that prevented him from keeping wicket in the morning.

Dilshan hit two sixes and as many boundaries and inspired the last two batsmen, Herath and Thilan Thushara, to add a further 52 runs.

Just before he was the last man to be dismissed, Dilshan suffered a bloody cut above the left eye as a ball from Ajmal crashed through the helmet, prompting immediate medical attention on the field.

Pakistan will consider themselves unlucky to see Dilshan conjure the rescue act as umpire Ian Gould turned down an appeal for a catch at short-leg off Ajmal before the batsman had scored.

Television replays indicated a clear edge off the bat.

The tourists, however, put down three comfortable catches to allow Sri Lanka to wriggle out of a tight corner.

Sri Lankan captain Kumar Sangakkara, who made 45, was dropped twice on 16 and 40, both times by Manzoor in the gully region off young left-arm fast bowler Mohammad Aamer.

Sangakkara put on 40 for the third wicket with Jayawardene after openers Malinda Warnapura and Tharanga Paranavitana were dismissed early to reduce Sri Lanka to 23-2.

All-rounder Angelo Mathews assisted in the rescue act with 31, adding a valuable 71 for the fifth wicket with Jayawardene before he was caught in the slips off Kaneria.

Mathews should have gone on 12 when he nicked Ajmal, but wicket-keeper Kamran Akmal failed to hold a low sharp catch.
Pakistan, who resumed at the overnight score of 289-7, lost their last three wickets in 22 balls for the addition of just 10 runs.

Thushara finished with 5-83, his maiden five-wicket haul in seven Tests, while Nuwan Kulasekera claimed 3-47.

Sri Lanka are aiming for a clean sweep of the three-match series after winning the previous two Tests.  AFP

DAWN.COM | Cricket | Kaneria?s five wickets keep Sri Lanka down


----------



## Super Falcon

odi will be very interesting pakistan have put very very strong team ahead of odi


----------



## Al-zakir

Bangladesh 246/9 (50 ov)

West Indies 194 (43.4 ov)

Bangladesh won by 52 runs against West India on first ODI. Good job Bangladesh.  

Lets win the ODI series as well Insh'Allah..........

*
Razzak bowls Tigers to victory*


Sun, Jul 26th, 2009 8:16 pm BdST

Dial 2324 from your mobile for latest news 
Dhaka, July 26 (bdnews24.com) Left-arm spinner Abdur Razzak made a memorable comeback with 4-39 as Bangladesh won the first of the three-match one-day international series against West Indies by a comprehensive 52 runs at Windsor Park, Dominica on Sunday.

West Indies were bundled out for 194 all out in 43.4 overs after Bangladesh amassed a modest 246-9 in 50 overs, thanks to half-centuries from Mohammad Ashraful and Shakib Al Hasan

bdnews24.com/ar/lg/0406 hours


----------



## Jako

Great job bangladesh......excellent news......congrats on this great victory.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

*West Indies crumble to spin*

The Bulletin by Siddhartha Talya

July 26, 2009
Text size: A | A

Bangladesh 246 for 9 (Ashraful 57, Shakib 54, Roach 5-44) beat West Indies 194 (Smith 65, Razzak 4-39)
by 52 runs
Scorecard and ball-by-ball details
How they were out

Shakib Al Hasan, yet again, was the architect of Bangladesh's success as he delivered a fine allround performance to lead his team to a 52-run win in the series opener in Dominica. His fighting half-century helped his team post a formidable total on a slow pitch; his tactic of opening the bowling with left-arm spinner Abdur Razzak succeeded in denting West Indies early in their chase, and his dismissal of Devon Smith helped strangle the resistance which threatened to cause an upset. Mohammad Ashraful and Mahmudullah backed Shakib's effort with important contributions while fighting through a disciplined bowling performance led by Kemar Roach's five-for. 

West Indies v Bangladesh, 1st ODI, Dominica Report | Cricket News | West Indies v Bangladesh 2009 | Cricinfo.com

*As I have predicted Bangladesh team would be better off with out Ashraf captaincy. It seem team is more confident thus better performance. *


----------



## Super Falcon

west indian cricketers are very very bad they love money more than their country if i would be chris gayle i will play for free for my nation nothing makes feels better when u do the job for ur hole nation so pitty to westindian players


----------



## Al-zakir

Super Falcon said:


> west indian cricketers are very very bad they love money more than their country if i would be chris gayle i will play for free for my nation nothing makes feels better when u do the job for ur hole nation so pitty to westindian players



You don't like bd much, do you? I understand we played with their 2nd line player but give us some credit for win bro. will you


----------



## Super Falcon

yes u will get credit for doing so well but still i think west indies should beated u all hands up but their players turn their ***** in ur favour any way yes i do like bangladesh no doubt about it but i dont like bangalis who are anti pak specially BCB who uses to hide in BCCI ***


----------



## Al-zakir

Super Falcon said:


> i dont like bangalis who are anti pak specially BCB who uses to hide in BCCI ***



I agree with you on this. There are Bangali nationalist that accutally hate pakistan and Islam as a whole. BCB cricket can not do much because we have bharati dalal in power now so they have been force not to side with pakistan. Believe me BCB is not against pakistan team or Bd in boarder sense. Bd loves pakistan team.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

congs to bangladesh cirket fans i hape its strating of victory line


----------



## DesiGuy

congrats bangladesh. 

how come west indies lost, even thought they were in strong position against India.


----------



## SummerWine

Al-zakir said:


> Bd loves pakistan team.




agreed Zakir bhae...BD supporters always cheer for Pak team when we play against another country...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

SummerWine said:


> agreed Zakir bhae...BD supporters always cheer for Pak team when we play against another country...




really? 

i did not knew about that.


----------



## SummerWine

DesiGuy said:


> really?
> 
> i did not knew about that.



DOESNT MATTER


----------



## DesiGuy

hahaa, 

really?

i thought we indian and pakistani really care about each other businees and cannot stay away from each other. 

i have pakistani friend here in us and he calls bangladeshi ppl fish eaters.


----------



## EagleEyes

There are lots of people in Pakistan, who eat fish also. Nothing wrong with that.

By the way, i like the BDs uniforms finally.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

DesiGuy said:


> hahaa,
> 
> really?
> 
> i thought we indian and pakistani really care about each other businees and cannot stay away from each other.
> 
> i have pakistani friend here in us and he calls bangladeshi ppl fish eaters.



Now what doest that have to do with supporting each other's teams..............An attempt to stir a flame probably....

I sense a troll here....who has poped out of nowhere and started posting in many diferent threads without no clear objective or knowledge.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

DesiGuy said:


> hahaa,
> 
> 
> i have pakistani friend here in us and he calls bangladeshi ppl fish eaters.



What's wrong with fish? It's good source of Protein. Baluchi eat alot of fish as well becaue they got alot of those just like us but your intension already mention by *SummerWine*




DesiGuy said:


> really?
> 
> i did not knew about that.



Now you know.......


----------



## Jako

Hey whats wrong with 'fish eating bengali'.....even my friends from other states call me that!!!.....


----------



## DesiGuy

Al-zakir said:


> What's wrong with fish? It's good source of Protein. Baluchi eat alot of fish as well becaue they got alot of those just like us but your intension already mention by *SummerWine*
> 
> 
> 
> did i say fish is bad for health?
> 
> i replayed to summerwini, he said
> BD supporters always cheer for Pak team when we play against another country
> 
> 
> si i am just saying, not all the pakistanis like bangladeshi.
> 
> you know man, everyone is different.


----------



## Imran Khan

guys don't go off topic please keep fish away from cricket.


----------



## Super Falcon

Pakistan tour of Sri Lanka - tour match

Sri Lanka A v Pakistanis 

Sri Lanka A won by 15 runs
List A match | 2009 season 
Played at Welagedara Stadium, Kurunegala 
27 July 2009 (50-over match) 

Sri Lanka A innings (50 overs maximum) R B 4s 6s SR 
WU Tharanga c Fawad Alam b Abdul Razzaq 0 1 0 0 0.00 
0.1 caught Fawad Alam 0/1

ML Udawatte c Fawad Alam b Abdul Razzaq 161 135 19 2 119.25 
48.1 caught Fawad Alam 336/4

JK Silva&#8224; b Abdul Razzaq 0 1 0 0 0.00 
0.2 bowled 0/2

SHT Kandamby* lbw b Naved-ul-Hasan 59 66 9 1 89.39 
19.5 114/3

CK Kapugedera c Misbah-ul-Haq b Abdul Razzaq 101 91 6 2 110.98 
48.5 caught Misbah-ul-Haq 342/5

NLTC Perera c Younis Khan b Naved-ul-Hasan 8 6 1 0 133.33 
49.6 caught Younis Khan 347/6

MF Maharoof not out 2 3 0 0 66.66 

Extras (b 1, lb 3, w 10, nb 3) 17 

Total (6 wickets; 50 overs) 348 (6.96 runs per over) 
Did not bat CM Bandara, M Pushpakumara, TAM Siriwardana, CRD Fernando 
Fall of wickets1-0 (Tharanga, 0.1 ov), 2-0 (Silva, 0.2 ov), 3-114 (Kandamby, 19.5 ov), 4-336 (Udawatte, 48.1 ov), 5-342 (Kapugedera, 48.5 ov), 6-348 (Perera, 49.6 ov) 

Bowling O M R W Econ 
Abdul Razzaq 9 1 70 4 7.77 (1w) 
0.1 to Tharanga, caught Fawad Alam 0/1


0.2 to Silva, bowled 0/2


48.1 to Udawatte, caught Fawad Alam 336/4


48.5 to Kapugedera, caught Misbah-ul-Haq 342/5


Iftikhar Anjum 10 1 74 0 7.40 (1nb, 4w) 

Naved-ul-Hasan 10 0 74 2 7.40 (2nb, 1w) 
19.5 to Kandamby, 114/3


49.6 to Perera, caught Younis Khan 347/6


Shahid Afridi 9 1 49 0 5.44 (1w) 

Fawad Alam 4 0 22 0 5.50 

Misbah-ul-Haq 6 0 42 0 7.00 (1w) 

Younis Khan 2 0 13 0 6.50 (1w) 


Pakistanis innings (target: 349 runs from 50 overs) R B 4s 6s SR 
Kamran Akmal&#8224; c Kapugedera b Maharoof 7 11 0 0 63.63 
3.2 caught Kapugedera 25/2

Nasir Jamshed lbw b Fernando 0 2 0 0 0.00 
0.3 3/1

Shahid Afridi c &#8224;Silva b Perera 34 25 6 0 136.00 
9.2 caught &#8224;Silva 55/4

Imran Nazir c Bandara b Fernando 0 4 0 0 0.00 
4.4 caught Bandara 29/3

Fawad Alam b Pushpakumara 85 95 7 0 89.47 
37.3 bowled 214/7

Misbah-ul-Haq lbw b Kapugedera 17 32 1 0 53.12 
20.2 100/5

Younis Khan* c Kapugedera b Pushpakumara 16 18 1 0 88.88 
25.4 caught Kapugedera 129/6

Umar Akmal not out 103 76 7 3 135.52 

Abdul Razzaq c Udawatte b Fernando 56 29 4 4 193.10 
46.5 caught Udawatte 316/8

Naved-ul-Hasan c Siriwardana b Maharoof 1 2 0 0 50.00 
47.4 caught Siriwardana 318/9

Iftikhar Anjum lbw b Maharoof 6 6 0 0 100.00 
49.6 333/10

Extras (b 1, lb 2, w 5) 8 

Total (all out; 50 overs) 333 (6.66 runs per over) 
Fall of wickets1-3 (Nasir Jamshed, 0.3 ov), 2-25 (Kamran Akmal, 3.2 ov), 3-29 (Imran Nazir, 4.4 ov), 4-55 (Shahid Afridi, 9.2 ov), 5-100 (Misbah-ul-Haq, 20.2 ov), 6-129 (Younis Khan, 25.4 ov), 7-214 (Fawad Alam, 37.3 ov), 8-316 (Abdul Razzaq, 46.5 ov), 9-318 (Naved-ul-Hasan, 47.4 ov), 10-333 (Iftikhar Anjum, 49.6 ov) 

Bowling O M R W Econ 
CRD Fernando 9 0 50 3 5.55 (4w) 
0.3 to Nasir Jamshed, 3/1


4.4 to Imran Nazir, caught Bandara 29/3


46.5 to Abdul Razzaq, caught Udawatte 316/8


MF Maharoof 10 1 75 3 7.50 
3.2 to Kamran Akmal, caught Kapugedera 25/2


47.4 to Naved-ul-Hasan, caught Siriwardana 318/9


49.6 to Iftikhar Anjum, 333/10


NLTC Perera 5 0 35 1 7.00 (1w) 
9.2 to Shahid Afridi, caught &#8224;Silva 55/4


CM Bandara 8 0 57 0 7.12 

CK Kapugedera 7 0 28 1 4.00 
20.2 to Misbah-ul-Haq, 100/5


M Pushpakumara 8 0 58 2 7.25 
25.4 to Younis Khan, caught Kapugedera 129/6


37.3 to Fawad Alam, bowled 214/7


TAM Siriwardana 3 0 27 0 9.00 

very unprofessional scorecard why use imran at no 4 and why play 3 openers where is mohammad yousuf


----------



## Super Falcon

i hope they pick this team

Imran Nazir
Kamran Akmal
Younis Khan
Mohammad Yousuf
Shoaib Malik
Shahid Afridi
Umar Akmal
Abdur Razaque
Rana Naveed
Umar Gul
Mohammad Amir


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Super Falcon said:


> i hope they pick this team
> 
> Imran Nazir
> Kamran Akmal
> Younis Khan
> Mohammad Yousuf
> Shoaib Malik
> Shahid Afridi
> Umar Akmal
> Abdur Razaque
> Rana Naveed
> Umar Gul
> Mohammad Amir



Why not Shahid Afridi comes one down and Younis Khan in the middle


----------



## SummerWine

this guy Umer Akmal, Kamran's brother smacked, it appears, some cracking runs. 106 of 74 and Razzaq 56 on 29....not bad at all.....

Pak has a good chance to redeem some lost honour by crushing Sri Lanka....but woudl require tremendous discipline....no shortage of talent or ability.....


----------



## Al-zakir

West Indies 274/6 (50 ov)

Bangladesh 276/7 (49.0 ov)

Bangladesh won by 3 wickets (with 6 balls remaining)


*Terrific Tigers seal ODI series *

29-07-2009



Dhaka, July 28 (bdnews24.com) A spirited Bangladesh wrapped up their first one-day international series against a makeshift West Indies with a match in hand on Tuesday. The visitors handed a three-wicket defeat to the hosts in the rain-hit second match at Windsor Park, Roseau, in Dominica .

Mohammad Ashraful and Shakib Al Hasan struck back-to-back fifties as the Tigers raced to 275 with 7 balls to spare after West posted a fighting 274-6 riding on a maiden century from Travis Dowlin.

It is for the first time that Bangladesh clinched both Test and ODI series on foreign soil after they achieved the same feat against Zimbabwe at home in 2005.

Bangladesh not only won the ODI series against a major Test-playing nation, but also set their new highest-run chase win after their previous successful chase was 249 against Australia in Cardiff in 2005.
bdnews24.com/ar/0508 hours


:: cricket.bdnews24.com ::

*This win definitely make us Proud. Team bd Zindabad..........*


----------



## Jako

Go tigers go!!!....great victory......now end this up with a clean sweep!.....looks like ashraf is back in form with the captaincy burden off his soldiers....congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SummerWine

Zakir bhae you must be over the moon out of Joy...........first test series win and now ODIs........

Do you think this victory would make BD start beating more often established teams from now on........


----------



## EagleEyes

I dont think so. They are pretty much playing against West Indies A.


----------



## SummerWine

WebMaster said:


> I dont think so. They are pretty much playing against West Indies A.



Yes Webmaster.....no doubt we would have seen a different result had Windies players' farce not taken place.......but still from BD's point of view, they wont mind at all....record books will only show BD as victors....


----------



## Super Falcon

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Why not Shahid Afridi comes one down and Younis Khan in the middle





yes he can be put on 1 down but team should be this

stop talkin about wi vs bang series very boring


----------



## Super Falcon

good wishes for pc for tommorrow match


----------



## Super Falcon

Pakistan's manager in Sri Lanka, has denied reports that the players were "approached by suspicious characters" at their team hotel during the two Colombo Tests earlier this month. Saeed was quoted by Express, an Urdu daily, saying that some of the players had complained to him about the presence of undesirable people in the team hotel. 

"No such thing happened," Saeed told Cricinfo. "There are usually many other guests at the hotel, who want autographs and photographs with the players, and then maybe invite them for a coffee or something. I just instructed the players not to go out with people they didn't know from before. And that is the usual protocol." 

The Express had quoted Saeed as saying: "Yes we were told by some of the players that a few suspicious people approached them during the Colombo Tests. We lodged a complaint with the hotel management, and they immediately shifted all of us to another floor of the hotel." 

One of the players confirmed to Cricinfo that some of them were indeed approached in the team hotel by "a few undesirable elements" who invited them for tea and dinner. "The players refused and informed the team management," he said. 

According to team sources, the players were invited by individuals who claimed to be fans. The team then shifted to another floor in the same hotel after they found that these "fans" were on the same floor as the players, the sources said. Saeed, however, said that nobody in the team had changed their rooms, let alone the floor. 

Meanwhile Younis Khan, the Pakistan captain, told Geo TV, "No bookie has approached me. If ever one does, I will catch him and hand him over to ICC because these people have destroyed the game." 

The PCB also refrained from making any allegations. "It is premature for us to make a comment. We will wait for the manager's report on the whole issue and then make a comment on it," Saleem Altaf, the board's chief operating officer, told PTI.


----------



## Super Falcon

i dont know what probleum younis khan have to replace shoaib and misbah they are keep failling themselves and the team and younis his foam is very very bad and why they cant play easy bowler like kulasakra every bowler use to bowl in swing and these bowls yousuf and younis played 100000 of times i think younis should bring imran nazir as opener so he attack kulasakra unsatlle him so he forgot to bowl in swingers and replace misbah with umar akmal we have a bench strength use it and for GOD sake bat first younis did same mistake in 1st test and got failed by fielding first and bring naveed ul hassan so he can give a team batting strength which is strugling

Imran Nazir
Kamran Akmal
Younis Khan
Mohammad Yousuf
Shahid Afridi
Umar Akmal
Abdur Razaque
Rana Naveed
Saeed Ajmal
Mohammad Amir
Umar gul

dont play 
Fawad Alam
Shoaib Malik
Misbah Ul haq


----------



## Super Falcon

i hope he does it now or never because he did the same in test not replaced 2 players misbah and shoaib and lost series. atleast misbah must be replaced give chance umar akmal if he fails shoaib malik should come back.

fawad alam is good player but some times he got stuck in the crease and it is his downfall and he dont have big shot too he should be replaced

my suggestion to PCT attack to kulasakra bring him from 1st over on back foot it will make life difficult for sri lanka and dont get stucked in the craese keep getting singles against these bowlers so they cant work us out. mohammad yousuf,shaoib malik got out in today beacuse they got stucked in craese they are worked out by kulasakra i still believe mohammad yousuf if applies him self on the craese thushara and kulasakra are bunnies for him i hope younis is listening to us

---------- Post added at 06:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------

Sri Lanka innings (50 overs maximum) R M B 4s 6s SR 
WU Tharanga c &#8224;Kamran Akmal b Abdul Razzaq 17 55 44 1 0 38.63 
11.4 finally Tharanga's troubled stay comes to an end, he had played and missed many times already and this time he gets the edge, a length ball just outside off, a thin edge through to the keeper 45/2

ST Jayasuriya c Mohammad Aamer b Umar Gul 15 38 19 1 0 78.94 
8.2 Gul strikes with his second delivery, Jayasuriya is gone, not the greatest of deliveries, short and wide, Jayasuriya has both feet off the ground as he cuts the ball, a bit of a top edge, straight to Mohammad Aamer at third man 31/1

KC Sangakkara*&#8224; c Shahid Afridi b Saeed Ajmal 36 62 40 3 0 90.00 
21.2 Sangakkara holes out to point, huge wicket for Ajmal, slower through the air and gets some turn there, Sangakkara looked to cut it over the infield but ends up giving an easy catch to Afridi 93/3

DPMD Jayawardene run out (Younis Khan/&#8224;Kamran Akmal) 33 88 56 1 0 58.92 
33.2 from Abdul Razzaq, is that a run-out? Jayawardene was in trouble as he was coming back for the second, he's well out of his ground, but it remains to be seen whether the keeper has the ball in his hand as he broke the stumps, after several replays the third umpire is satisfied Akmal had the ball in his gloves and Jayawardene has to go, there was never two runs in that, the ball had barely made it past the inner circle near midwicket, Younis was onto it quickly and threw it to the right end, the keepers, and Sri Lanka are in big trouble now 131/6

CK Kapugedera c &#8224;Kamran Akmal b Shahid Afridi 8 13 18 0 0 44.44 
26.1 Afridi strikes, Kapugedera drives away from his body at a length ball outside off, results in an outside edge which Akmal collects gleefully 106/4

TT Samaraweera c Younis Khan b Abdul Razzaq 10 18 19 1 0 52.63 
31.4 Samaraweera departs to a shot he wouldn't like to look at again, it was wide outside off and he looked to pull that one, was a bit early into the shot and spoons it to Younis at mid-on 125/5

AD Mathews c & b Mohammad Aamer 43 69 50 3 0 86.00 
47.1 Mathews' innings comes to an end, caught and bowled, he was too early into his shot and only managed to lob it back to the bowler Aamer, who juggled it a few times before hanging on 204/8

KMDN Kulasekara c Abdul Razzaq b Mohammad Aamer 16 43 33 1 0 48.48 
44.3 Kulasekara departs as Razzaq hangs on to a skier, the batsman was looking to clear mid-off for a boundary, the ball goes high towards extra cover, Razzaq dropped a similar one earlier in the day but doesn't blow it this time 173/7

M Muralitharan b Mohammad Aamer 32 24 15 4 1 213.33 
49.1 Aamer ends the Murali show with a yorker which hits the base of offstump, Aamer has kept his head despite the glut of runs, good work from the youngster 223/9

T Thushara not out 8 12 4 1 0 200.00 

SL Malinga not out 4 3 3 0 0 133.33 

Extras (b 1, lb 4, w 4, nb 1) 10 

Total (9 wickets; 50 overs; 217 mins) 232 (4.64 runs per over) 
Fall of wickets1-31 (Jayasuriya, 8.2 ov), 2-45 (Tharanga, 11.4 ov), 3-93 (Sangakkara, 21.2 ov), 4-106 (Kapugedera, 26.1 ov), 5-125 (Samaraweera, 31.4 ov), 6-131 (Jayawardene, 33.2 ov), 7-173 (Kulasekara, 44.3 ov), 8-204 (Mathews, 47.1 ov), 9-223 (Muralitharan, 49.1 ov) 

Bowling O M R W Econ 
Mohammad Aamer 10 0 45 3 4.50 (1nb, 1w) 
44.3 to Kulasekara, Kulasekara departs as Razzaq hangs on to a skier, the batsman was looking to clear mid-off for a boundary, the ball goes high towards extra cover, Razzaq dropped a similar one earlier in the day but doesn't blow it this time 173/7


47.1 to Mathews, Mathews' innings comes to an end, caught and bowled, he was too early into his shot and only managed to lob it back to the bowler Aamer, who juggled it a few times before hanging on 204/8


49.1 to Muralitharan, Aamer ends the Murali show with a yorker which hits the base of offstump, Aamer has kept his head despite the glut of runs, good work from the youngster 223/9


Abdul Razzaq 10 0 33 2 3.30 (1w) 
11.4 to Tharanga, finally Tharanga's troubled stay comes to an end, he had played and missed many times already and this time he gets the edge, a length ball just outside off, a thin edge through to the keeper 45/2


31.4 to Samaraweera, Samaraweera departs to a shot he wouldn't like to look at again, it was wide outside off and he looked to pull that one, was a bit early into the shot and spoons it to Younis at mid-on 125/5


Umar Gul 8 0 46 1 5.75 (1w) 
8.2 to Jayasuriya, Gul strikes with his second delivery, Jayasuriya is gone, not the greatest of deliveries, short and wide, Jayasuriya has both feet off the ground as he cuts the ball, a bit of a top edge, straight to Mohammad Aamer at third man 31/1


Saeed Ajmal 10 0 40 1 4.00 
21.2 to Sangakkara, Sangakkara holes out to point, huge wicket for Ajmal, slower through the air and gets some turn there, Sangakkara looked to cut it over the infield but ends up giving an easy catch to Afridi 93/3


Younis Khan 2 0 13 0 6.50 (1w) 

Shahid Afridi 10 1 50 1 5.00 
26.1 to Kapugedera, Afridi strikes, Kapugedera drives away from his body at a length ball outside off, results in an outside edge which Akmal collects gleefully 106/4



Pakistan innings (target: 233 runs from 50 overs) R M B 4s 6s SR 
Kamran Akmal&#8224; b Thushara 20 41 26 4 0 76.92 
9.1 he strikes first ball, Akmal is cleaned up, no footwork at all from Akmal, back of a length ball, the batsman is stuck on the crease and the ball sneaks between bat and pad to crash into middle and off stumps 41/2

Shoaib Malik b Kulasekara 9 29 19 1 0 47.36 
6.5 Kulasekara finally gets rid of Malik, who has looked completely out of touch here, this was just short of a length, pitching on off and holding it's line, Malik was look for the inward movement, the ball takes the off bail 29/1

Shahid Afridi c &#8224;Sangakkara b Thushara 27 50 28 1 1 96.42 
16.3 an awful shot to get out, Afridi had looked in good touch till then, short and wide, Afridi has to reach across as he looks to dab it towards slip, can only feather it through to the keeper, Rameez Raja points out on TV that we would have praised it as a cheeky shot if he had pulled it off 73/4

Mohammad Yousuf c &#8224;Sangakkara b Kulasekara 4 9 10 1 0 40.00 
10.6 he's a goner this time, length ball outside off, moving away from Yousuf, who flirts with it and gets a nick to the keeper, superb spell of bowling from Kulasekara 48/3

Younis Khan* c Mathews b Thushara 12 37 23 1 0 52.17 
18.3 Younis Khan joins the procession, Sri Lanka are well on top here, a short and wide delivery gets the wicket again, Younis cuts it straight to third man 78/5

Misbah-ul-Haq c & b Muralitharan 9 37 23 0 0 39.13 
25.5 another soft dismissal, Misbah's gone this time just as Pakistan seemed to be re-building, straighter one does the trick, pitched on a length just outside leg, Misbah looked to slip it to the leg side, gets a leading edge which lobs back to the bowler 95/6

Fawad Alam c &#8224;Sangakkara b Jayasuriya 31 69 58 2 0 53.44 
36.4 arm ball from Jayasuriya does the job, Fawad is gone, he was on the front foot trying to push that to the off side, nicks it to the keeper, and that could well be the end of Pakistan's chances 134/7

Abdul Razzaq lbw b Muralitharan 17 44 35 1 0 48.57 
37.2 Murali strikes with the second ball of this spell, pitching on middle and off and turning in, Razzaq was caught on the back foot looking to turn the ball towards the leg side, no doubt about that one 134/8

Umar Gul b Malinga 33 45 21 6 0 157.14 
44.4 that's the end of that, Malinga gets the perfect yorker on middle and leg, Gul misses, the stumps are shattered, Sri Lanka are 1-0 up in this series 196/10

Mohammad Aamer run out (Jayawardene) 23 39 26 2 0 88.46 
44.3 from Malinga, Aamer jabs a fullish delivery to backward point and is run out, Jayawardene has done the job for Sri Lanka, the bowlers were struggling to break the partnership, but Jayawardene throws down the stumps at the bowler's end with a direct hit, Aamer forgets to drag his bat into the crease and that error means he doesn't make his ground, he has to go 196/9

Saeed Ajmal not out 0 1 0 0 0 - 

Extras (lb 5, w 5, nb 1) 11 

Total (all out; 44.4 overs; 205 mins) 196 (4.38 runs per over) 
Fall of wickets1-29 (Shoaib Malik, 6.5 ov), 2-41 (Kamran Akmal, 9.1 ov), 3-48 (Mohammad Yousuf, 10.6 ov), 4-73 (Shahid Afridi, 16.3 ov), 5-78 (Younis Khan, 18.3 ov), 6-95 (Misbah-ul-Haq, 25.5 ov), 7-134 (Fawad Alam, 36.4 ov), 8-134 (Abdul Razzaq, 37.2 ov), 9-196 (Mohammad Aamer, 44.3 ov), 10-196 (Umar Gul, 44.4 ov) 

Bowling O M R W Econ 
KMDN Kulasekara 7 1 30 2 4.28 
6.5 to Shoaib Malik, Kulasekara finally gets rid of Malik, who has looked completely out of touch here, this was just short of a length, pitching on off and holding it's line, Malik was look for the inward movement, the ball takes the off bail 29/1


10.6 to Mohammad Yousuf, he's a goner this time, length ball outside off, moving away from Yousuf, who flirts with it and gets a nick to the keeper, superb spell of bowling from Kulasekara 48/3


SL Malinga 8.4 0 50 1 5.76 (1nb, 2w) 
44.4 to Umar Gul, that's the end of that, Malinga gets the perfect yorker on middle and leg, Gul misses, the stumps are shattered, Sri Lanka are 1-0 up in this series 196/10


T Thushara 8 0 29 3 3.62 (2w) 
9.1 to Kamran Akmal, he strikes first ball, Akmal is cleaned up, no footwork at all from Akmal, back of a length ball, the batsman is stuck on the crease and the ball sneaks between bat and pad to crash into middle and off stumps 41/2


16.3 to Shahid Afridi, an awful shot to get out, Afridi had looked in good touch till then, short and wide, Afridi has to reach across as he looks to dab it towards slip, can only feather it through to the keeper, Rameez Raja points out on TV that we would have praised it as a cheeky shot if he had pulled it off 73/4


18.3 to Younis Khan, Younis Khan joins the procession, Sri Lanka are well on top here, a short and wide delivery gets the wicket again, Younis cuts it straight to third man 78/5


M Muralitharan 10 0 46 2 4.60 
25.5 to Misbah-ul-Haq, another soft dismissal, Misbah's gone this time just as Pakistan seemed to be re-building, straighter one does the trick, pitched on a length just outside leg, Misbah looked to slip it to the leg side, gets a leading edge which lobs back to the bowler 95/6


37.2 to Abdul Razzaq, Murali strikes with the second ball of this spell, pitching on middle and off and turning in, Razzaq was caught on the back foot looking to turn the ball towards the leg side, no doubt about that one 134/8


AD Mathews 5 0 22 0 4.40 (1w) 

ST Jayasuriya


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Shoaib Malik should be drop for second one day and a proper opener should be brought in (young blood) 
Shahid Afridi is better at one down.


----------



## Super Falcon

and misbah and fawad too fawad cant play big shots when needed and younis should be at 3 shahid will use 4 power play at 5 down and plz play regular openers imran nazir


----------



## shooter.

i think Shoaib Malik and misbah need rest they can't play any International match


----------



## Al-zakir

Allhumdulliah, Bangladesh won all three match against west India. Good job team Bangladesh....



West Indies 248 (47.4 ov)

Bangladesh 249/7 (48.5 ov)

Bangladesh won by 3 wickets (with 7 balls remaining)

*Bangladesh seal ODI whitewash * 
01-08-2009
e


Dhaka, July 31 (bdnews24.com)Bangladesh won the third and final one-day international against West Indies by three wickets at Warner Park in St. Kitts on Friday.

The result ensured the tourists completed an unprecedented 3-0 whitewash of the hosts, who also lost the two-match Test series.

Chasing 249, the Tigers held their nerve in the end to finish on 249-7 in 48.5 overs.

Earlier, winning the toss, West Indies posted a fighting 248 all out in 47.4 overs.

bdnews24.com/lg/0403h


----------



## Al-zakir

SummerWine said:


> Zakir bhae you must be over the moon out of Joy...........first test series win and now ODIs........
> 
> Do you think this victory would make BD start beating more often established teams from now on........



Insh'allah brother. I am liking the new team spirit as well as new captain. Bd must do better from now on.......


----------



## Jako

Grt job tigers.....just dont let it get over your head,i know this would be hard.....but enjoy the occassion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Super Falcon

still have a lot of questions on younis captancy i dont understand why he is keep playing failure shoaib malik when u have mohammad yousuf i know both r struggling but yousuf is far far batter than shoaib today also shoaib got out on 0 today get rid of shoaib and misbah now for hole of series younis is making troubles for himself why dont play imran nazir i dont know what probleum younis has with nazir


play kulaskara coming down the wicket so his swing will be killed even ball hits ur pad u will be not out because ball has to travel a long way

---------- Post added at 10:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:23 AM ----------

and im sure shoaib will going to play all odi because the way younis khan is keep playing him in hole tests


----------



## U-571

the weirdest thing is our bowlers, our tail enders have scored maximum runs in both the ODIs, and how shamefully our so called professional batsman have fallen like a pack of card yet another time. completely insane man completely insane!!. looks like intekhaab alam and aaqib are not going a good job. there's a lack of team spirit too.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Gin ka Pakistan said:


> Shoaib Malik should be drop for second one day and a proper opener should be brought in (young blood)
> Shahid Afridi is better at one down.



Shoaib Malik should be drop for second one day


----------



## Super Falcon

but younis khan is nuts he is not going to drop shoaib and shoaib makes him nuts too by not performing. younis khan made wrong choices even a comon man can did better than that team wwhat is our probleum batting than stong it not weaken it

fawad alam is not good bat drop him and play rana atleast he can give more option to bowling and he batt better than fawad

and i dont no what probleum is with pakistan stretegy when shahid and razaq was on crease why they did not took 4 power play if they did it we can easily gone to above 200 and shahid would not been out on boundry stretegy are nuts of our too why wait for tailenders to take 4 power play 

and play imran nazir for nasir jamshed imran will make strugle sri lanka or he will get out no probleum if he gets out early atleast he have a better chance than any other opener to win pakistan game single handeedly.

drop shoaib malik and play mohammad yousuf he is a type of player will not fail in every match as shoaib and misbah is and he is better batsman to play kulaskera or if he gets in kula and thushra and murli will struggle big time


younis for GOD sake play this team

Imran Nazir
Kamran Akmal
Younis Khan
Mohammad Yousuf
Umar Akmal
Shahid Afridi
Abdur Razzaque
Rana Naveed Ul Hassan
Saeed Ajmal
Mohammad Amir
Umar Gul


it will make pakistan to bat till number 9 which willl improve our bat and bowl too it is a mixture of both youth and experience and make wait shoaib and misbah so they will no what it to be out of team so next time they will not even think of failling younis


----------



## Super Falcon

for GOD sake play this team dont bring misbah back and drop shoaib and fawad i hope who will not perform should not be in the team i still feel younis khan is dumb and nuts


----------



## airfighter

I m posting the first in defence.pk. Pakistani team is playing in srilanka like a school cricket team. No one knows that what is his resposibility and how to play. espacially the senior players like younas, yousaf, misbah and malik. they should feel their resposibility and play like a international cricketer not a school level crickter.


----------



## GLOBAL HAWK

T20 world cup win has got into their heads!

now playing every game like T 20 except dried out for runs


----------



## U-571

i think, after playing a major tournament after two years has effected their temperament and skills. we won T20 because its a very short game. we have got the skills and talent, unquestionably but we lack some professionalism and we are in the recovery stage.

players like misbah and yusuf should be rested for a long time and the young blood should be introduced into the team. we need some time and experience to adjust. just that i think. we should also kick intekhaab alam, and aaqib out of the job. it will be good for the team to have wasim and waqar around.


----------



## Super Falcon

i dont think so yousuf should be blammed he was only player who perofrmed in testes better than younis misbah and shoaib and in only one odi he was failled when bowl was swinging3 to6 metters shoaib did nothing in the serries and still playing and failling again and again players who deserve a long run chance been kept out like imran nazir and yousuf i think in todays batting paradise wicket if we have yousuf we have easily gone to score 300 or above and yousuf is type of batsman if u give him 5 odi he will score runs atleast in 3 to 4 odi for sure and shaoib failled thrice and jamshed twice but still keept playing younis khan is only to blamed and who ever fielding probleum chooses team i know yousuf have but plaayer like yousuf if gives u gurantee of 50 runs in each odi he should not be drooped for sake of fielding if u r picking shoaib on yousuf just for fielding than shoaib did nothing with bat but also shoaib did not gave team with extra ordinary catch or run out yousuf should be automatic choice for any odi if yousuf failled thrice its ok u drop him but u just gave him one odi where no batsman got runs


----------



## Al-zakir

*West Indies beats Bangladesh by 5 wickets in Twenty20 match*
By Craig Cozier (CP) &#8211; 19 hours ago

BASSETERRE, St. Kitts &#8212; The West Indies romped to a five-wicket victory over Bangladesh in a Twenty20 match on Sunday after a disciplined bowling performance and four run outs from direct hits in the field.

The home team, weakened throughout the series by the absence of its leading players due to contract wrangles, finally won its first match against Bangladesh on tour after the visitors had swept the preceding test and one-day series.

The West Indies, led by two wickets and two run outs from Darren Sammy, limited Bangladesh to 118-9 off 20 overs at Warner Park.

The hosts lost a wicket on the first ball of its reply but Devon Smith (37 off 27 balls) and Travis Dowlin (37 not out off 37 balls) forged the comfortable path to victory at 119-5 with 19 balls to spare.

Bangladesh, after winning the toss and batting, dipped into early trouble when three wickets fell in five balls with the score at 12.

Medium-pacer Sammy (2-33) led the way as Junaid Siddique (5) and Mohammad Ashraful (0) were dispatched off successive deliveries.

Siddique sliced into the off side from the leading edge, while Ashraful scooped straight to short fine leg. Fast bowler Gavin Tonge added the scalp of Tamim Iqbal (7) next over as the left-hander clipped an ondrive to midwicket.

Captain Shakib-al-Hasan and Naeem Islam revived the visitors in a fourth-wicket stand of 31. But once Shakib was bowled around his back by Nikita Miller's left-arm spin and Naeem was the first of the four run outs, the innings fell away again.

Shakib was bowled around his legs as he missed a sweep while wicketkeeper Devon Thomas easily ran out Naeemafter the batsman sought a single.

Bangladesh slipped to 66-7 as Miller (2-22) added his second scalp as Raqibul was lbw sweeping and Mushfiqur Rahim was run out by Andre Fletcher.

Mahmudullah (21 off 27 balls) guided the lower order but Bangladesh's total was well below par.

Dale Richards chopped Shakib onto his stumps the first ball of West Indies' chase as Bangladesh sniffed a chance.

But left-hander Smith dominated a second wicket stand of 46 with Fletcher to put West Indies on course.

Fletcher (8) fell to Nazmul Hossain and Smith departed to fellow fast bowler Rubel Hossain at 67-3.

But Dowlin, one of the new West Indian players to enhance his reputation in this series, hit five fours, including the winning runs, to seal a satisfying win.

Captain Floyd Reifer added 22 off 20 balls and although he and vice-captain Sammy fell to Ashraful near the end, the victory was never in doubt.

*That's cool. Can't win evertime. Congratulation to West India for a win.*


----------



## Jako

Oh gosh......i was expecting a whitewash....,anyways u guys delivered where it mattered!..,enjoy


----------



## GLOBAL HAWK

Qadir suspects match-fixers in Pakistan team - Top Stories - Cricket - SPORTS - The Times of India


----------



## Super Falcon

qadir and nawaz is nuts they just cares about their seats in pcb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

*Ashraful escorts Tigers to victory * 
09-08-2009



Dhaka, Aug 9 (bdnews24.com)  A brilliant century by Mohammad Ashraful eased Bangladesh to an eight-wicket win over Zimbabwe in the first of the five-match GrameenPhone Cup ODI Series at Bulawayo's Queens Sports Club on Sunday.

Tiny Ashraful stood tall to remain unbeaten on 103 off as many balls as the Tigers chased down the 208-run target in just 34.3 overs.

His innings was studded with 12 glorious fours and two sixes.

It was the former Bangladesh's captain third ODI hundred and first since the career-best 109 made against UAE in the 2008 Asia Cup in Lahore.

Ashraful's task was made easy by the brisk start provided by the openers. Tamim Iqbal started off with two fours in the first over - a cut and an off drive - but it was Junaed Siddique who got off the block like a runaway express against Chamu Chibhaba.

He hit three successive off-side boundaries in the second over, a caressed cover drive being the highlight, and followed it with two successive boundaries in the fourth over before hitting one straight to mid-off.

Tamim who made an aggressive 68-ball 63 featured in a match-winning stand of 138 for the second wicket with Ashraful after Junaed was caught at deep square leg off Chibhabha for a 12-ball 21 after putting on 30 runs.

In the post-match presentation, Zimbabwe captain Prosper Utseya said his batsmen should have applied themselves better early in the innings so that they could have attacked later in the innings.

Bangladesh captain Shakib Al Hasan said the boys did a very good job, and was happy with his team's performance.

Ashraful, naturally named man of the match, said "My team-mates have supported me though I didn't do well in the Tests against West Indies."

He added that not being captain has also reduced the burden on him and allowed him to play more freely.

Earlier, Mark Vermeulen hit a fluent 92 on his comeback after five years but Bangladesh applied the squeeze to restrict Zimbabwe to 207 in 47.5 overs.

While Vermeulen put a price on his wicket during his 128-ball stay, the same could not be said for his team-mates after being put into bat by Bangladesh.

Vermeulen, whose previous best was 79, was eventually run out attempting a risky second run with the score on 178 in 42.2 overs.

The Tigers got off to dream start after Syed Rasel accounted for Hamilton Masakadza caught by wicketkeeper Mushfiqur Rahim off the last ball of the opening over with not a run on the board.

Rasel induced an edge from Masakadza with a delivery that shaped away.

The Tigers' disciplined bowling also forced Chamu Chibhaba into nicking behind off Nazmul Hossain.

Apart from a third-wicket partnership of 49 runs between Vermeulen and Brendan Taylor (20), it was very much a case of wickets falling at an alarming rate throughout.

Only four other Zimbabwe batsmen reached double figures.

Among the Bangladesh bowlers Nazmul Hossain finished with 3-29 while Shakib Al Hasan and Mahmudullah Riyad shared four wickets. Mohammad Ashraful took one wicket.

The second match of the series is on Tuesday at the same venue.

bdnews24.com/lg/bd/2122h

*Though this win was expected however I am glad to see Ashraf performing again. Keep it bro......*


----------



## U-571

*Steyn fails IPL dope-test ​*
Ajay S Shankar







August 11, 2009
Text size: A | A
Dale Steyn steams in, Bangalore Royal Challengers v Deccan Chargers, IPL, Newlands, April 22 2009
Dale Steyn played only three games in the IPL due to a thumb injury &#169; PA Photos
Related Links
In Focus: Drugs
Players/Officials: Dale Steyn
Series/Tournaments: Indian Premier League
Teams: South Africa

Dale Steyn, the South African fast bowler, has come under a doping cloud with Cricket South Africa (CSA) acknowledging an "adverse finding" against him following a test conducted during the second IPL but attributing the result to legitimate painkillers he had taken at the time.

Steyn was out of action for most of the IPL in South Africa in April-May due to a thumb injury and played only three matches for Bangalore Royal Challengers.

"We are aware of the result and submitted a report immediately to the IPL on why this has happened," Gerald Majola, CSA's chief executive told Cricinfo. "There was a marginal increase in the presence of morphine in the sample and that was due to painkillers he took during that period. We are awaiting a reply from the IPL authorities."

However, a Royal Challengers official said the franchise had no knowledge of this development. "Till Sunday night, Royal Challengers had no information or knowledge on this," Prakash Mirpuri, a vice-president of the UB Group, which owns the Bangalore franchise, told Cricinfo. "We can only comment if we receive official communication from CSA/IPL."

Lalit Modi, the IPL commissioner, told Cricinfo Steyn had not failed any test and that the procedure was at the clarification stage. "From what I gather, the agency that conducts these tests for IPL (ITDN) may have asked Cricket South Africa for a clarification on the results of Steyn's test since he is contracted to that board," he said. "The next step is taken only when the agency is not satisfied with the explanation provided. In Steyn's case, this process is at the clarification stage. Officially, the IPL is yet to come into the picture."

Dr Mohammad Moosajee, South Africa's team doctor and a member of CSA's medical committee, was confident Steyn wouldn't face any action despite the adverse finding, which was first reported by the sport24 website.

"This is not a doping violation as such but an adverse analytical finding, which is different," Moosajee told Cricinfo. "Dale is known to have a history of chronic migraines and he suffered a thumb injury too during the IPL and he was on Myprodol, a painkiller that contains codeine. Codeine converts to morphine within the body and that led to the adverse finding. Dale had taken the painkiller on the day of the test and the morphine level in his sample was found to be slightly higher (1.1 to 1.3 microgram per ml) than the 1 microgram per ml that is permitted.

"This is a matter between the IPL franchise and IPL but since Dale is also a CSA-contracted player, we were informed and we are now assisting in the process. We have sent a detailed report to the IPL and are awaiting a reply. We are confident that he will be cleared."

Codeine does not figure in the World Anti Doping Agency (WADA) list of prohibited substances but morphine has been classified under narcotics.

Moosajee said there was some confusion regarding the situation because the brand name of the painkiller is different in South Africa. "This also led to miscommunication in the Theraupatiuc Use Exemption (TUE) form that the player submitted before the test," Moosajee said. Players are expected to fill these TUE forms before a test so that the testers are aware of the medication the player is under.

Steyn is the second fast bowler to come under scrutiny for a failed drug test in the IPL; Pakistan's Mohammad Asif was banned for one year after testing positive for nandrolone, which is a banned substance, in the inaugural season in 2008.

Ajay Shankar is a deputy editor at Cricinfo

Steyn under IPL dope-test cloud | South Africa Cricket News | Cricinfo.com


----------



## Al-zakir

*Shakib scripts convincing win*August 11, 2009

* Bangladesh 320 ( Shakib 104, Tamim 79) beat Zimbabwe 271 (Williams 71, Coventry 61) by 49 runs*

*Shakib Al Hasan scored his third one-day hundred © Associated Press* 
Shakib Al Hasan starred with a delightfully aggressive ton as Bangladesh recorded their second straight win in the five-match series against Zimbabwe. Tamim Iqbal laid the platform with a patient half-century before Shakib took over to propel Bangladesh to their highest ODI score. Zimbabwe put up a fight, courtesy fine half-centuries from Charles Coventry and Sean Williams, but the target proved beyond their reach. 

Bangladesh's strategy in the field was simple: keep a tight line and wait for the pressure of the steep target to start telling on the batsmen. And it worked. Coventry provided some momentum to the chase by counterattacking after the early wickets. There was a very skillful hit over extra-cover against Syed Rasel and a couple of big sixes against the offspinner Naeem Islam but he fell trying to keep pace with the asking rate. 


Post Coventry's exit, Williams played a gem of a cameo, filled with improvisations, but he too became a victim of the run-rate. He notched up his highest ODI score and not only used his feet well against the spinners but also repeatedly put the reverse sweep to good effect to upset the rhythm of the bowlers. He ran hard between the wickets and kept picking singles and twos to keep the scorecard moving. Near the end of the chase, he took more risks, charging out to the seamers as well. He sashayed down the track and heaved Nazmul Hossain to the cowcorner and slapped him over covers but fell while failing to clear long-on. Elton Chigumbura biffed around in the end to raise the home side's hopes but could only succeed in reducing the margin of the loss. 

Bangladesh's win was set up by their batsmen led by Shakib, who provided momentum with an imposing knock. Bangladesh were 108 for 1 in 25 overs but Shakib ensured that they finished strongly. 

The feature of his innings was his skill in repeatedly picking the gaps: there were quite a few hits over extra cover, a few to the straight boundary and many swings to midwicket. He started carefully, dealing in singles and twos to reach 15, before breaking free with two pulled boundaries. The explosion started in the 38th over, bowled by the part-time spinner Williams, with Shakib, who was denied the services of a runner just prior to the over, swinging twice over midwicket boundary. He went on to crash Ray Price to the straight boundary before lifting Prosper Utseya over long-off and twice over extra-cover as he made full use of the batting Powerplay. 

He was aided by some poor fielding and was dropped twice in the inner circle: when he was on 59, Stuart Matsikenyeri spilled a sitter at midwicket off an attempted reverse-sweep against Utseya and when he was on 71, Price dropped another off a top-edged paddle-sweep. 


Shakib went on the rampage after the twin drops. He looted 19 runs, with the help of three boundaries that included a stunning six over long-off, off the 44th over bowled by Chamu Chibhaba. He brought up the hundred in 63 balls and celebrated it with a cheeky scoop shot off Ed Rainsford before he was run out going for the third run after Mushfiqur Rahim had slashed to deep point. Rahim sought to make amends for his mistake with some big hitting in the end to push Bangladesh well past 300. 


The platform was laid earlier in the day by Tamim, who forged a more staid partnership with Junaid Siddique at the top of the order. Only four fours came in the first fifteen overs and only one boundary was hit in the air. It not only reflected the intent of the batsmen but also the disciplined lines and length of the new-ball bowlers Elton Chigumbura and Rainsford. If there was to be any criticism, it has to be said that they perhaps strayed to the middle and leg line a touch too often against Tamim, which shows up in his wagon wheel: Tamim picked 48 runs on the on side. 


For their part, the batsmen were absolutely focused on playing themselves in before going for their shots. Things were looking good when Siddique was run out. He pushed Utseya, who brought himself on in the 11th over, to the left of short midwicket, was caught in a yes-no situation with Tamim and couldn't get back to his crease in time. Tamim, himself, was run out soon in a comical fashion. He had missed to connect a leg-side delivery but was stranded in the middle due to a faulty call from Shakib and was easily run out by the keeper. However, it didn't prove to be a major set back as Shakib set the stadium ablaze with his power-hitting. 

Zimbabwe v Bangladesh, 2nd ODI, Bulawayo Report | Cricket News | Zimbabwe v Bangladesh 2009 | Cricinfo.com

*Keep it Sakib bro.....*


----------



## Super Falcon

now steyn will get banned as asif did but it will not happen


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Shahid Khan Afridi should be made Permanent captain for one days and 20 twenty cricket and Younis Khan for test cricket.


----------



## Super Falcon

younis khan still should be captain i think what we have probleum we judge players on single macth

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

*Rahim, Mahmud pace Bangladesh to 4-1 cricket series victory over Zimbabwe* 

By Enock Muchinjo (CP)  2 days ago

BULAWAYO, Zimbabwe  Mushfiqur Rahim scored 98 and paceman Dolar Mahmud took five wickets Tuesday to guide Bangladesh to a six-wicket victory over Zimbabwe and clinch the cricket series 4-1.

Rahim started cautiously before opening up, smashing 11 boundaries in 121 balls as Bangladesh romped home with 13 balls to spare at the Queen Sports Club.

The wicketkeeper-batsman was out in the 45th over, leaving his crease to hit through the covers but ending up being stumped by Charles Coventry, who had replaced Brendan Taylor.

Chasing a small total in good batting conditions, Rahim and Tamim Iqbal put on 48 for the first wicket before Iqbal on 4 missed to be clean-bowled by veteran spinner Ray Price.

Bangladesh added just five runs before spectacular one-handed catch by Vusi Sibanda at point removed Mohammad Ashraful for 4 off Elton Chigumbura.

Raqibul Hassan added 24 before Chigumbura induced a wild swing for Malcolm Waller to take the running catch at mid off.

Rahim and captain Shakib Al Hasan put Bangladesh firmly on top with a 70-run partnership. Al Hasan played a supporting role to score 30 before giving Hamilton Masakadza an easy catch on the boundary off legspinner Graeme Cremer.

Earlier, Bangladesh had been put on course by Mahmud's career-best 4-2. The right-arm seam bowler, playing his first match of the tour, utilized the swinging conditions well.

Taylor top-scored for Zimbabwe with 61 in 86 balls, hitting three boundaries and a six.

Zimbabwe lost its first wicket when out-of-form Vusi Sibanda exposed his wicket and lost his leg stump to Mahmud. Charles Coventry, who hit an unbeaten 194 on Sunday to tie the highest one-day international score in history, was out for a duck after getting a thick edge from Mahmud to be caught by wicketkeeper Mushfiqur Rahim.

Hamilton Masakadza, another Zimbabwean centurion in this series, made 25 before being run out by Ashraful following a mix-up with Waller, who himself didn't stay for long before Mahmud bowled him.

Syed Rasel then trapped Sean Williams in front for 12 before Chigumbura went for 12 the same way to Rasel to leave the score on 65-5.

Captain Prosper Utseya, under-fire to step down following criticism over his leadership qualities, added 54 with Ray Price for the seventh wicket off 86 balls before being bowled on 21 by Mahmudullah.

Price hit four boundaries over long on to reach 46 off 59 balls. He and Taylor put on 53 for an eight-wicket stand before Taylor was given lbw to a delivery from Mehraib Hossain that appeared to be missing off stump.

Price was out lbw to Rasel, then Graeme Cremer charged down the track to be stumped by Rahim off Naeem Islam for 10.

The Canadian Press: Rahim, Mahmud pace Bangladesh to 4-1 cricket series victory over Zimbabwe


----------



## DaRk WaVe

Al-zakir said:


> *Rahim, Mahmud pace Bangladesh to 4-1 cricket series victory over Zimbabwe*
> 
> By Enock Muchinjo (CP)  2 days ago
> 
> BULAWAYO, Zimbabwe  Mushfiqur Rahim scored 98 and paceman Dolar Mahmud took five wickets Tuesday to guide Bangladesh to a six-wicket victory over Zimbabwe and clinch the cricket series 4-1.
> 
> Rahim started cautiously before opening up, smashing 11 boundaries in 121 balls as Bangladesh romped home with 13 balls to spare at the Queen Sports Club.
> 
> The wicketkeeper-batsman was out in the 45th over, leaving his crease to hit through the covers but ending up being stumped by Charles Coventry, who had replaced Brendan Taylor.
> 
> Chasing a small total in good batting conditions, Rahim and Tamim Iqbal put on 48 for the first wicket before Iqbal on 4 missed to be clean-bowled by veteran spinner Ray Price.
> 
> Bangladesh added just five runs before spectacular one-handed catch by Vusi Sibanda at point removed Mohammad Ashraful for 4 off Elton Chigumbura.
> 
> Raqibul Hassan added 24 before Chigumbura induced a wild swing for Malcolm Waller to take the running catch at mid off.
> 
> Rahim and captain Shakib Al Hasan put Bangladesh firmly on top with a 70-run partnership. Al Hasan played a supporting role to score 30 before giving Hamilton Masakadza an easy catch on the boundary off legspinner Graeme Cremer.
> 
> Earlier, Bangladesh had been put on course by Mahmud's career-best 4-2. The right-arm seam bowler, playing his first match of the tour, utilized the swinging conditions well.
> 
> Taylor top-scored for Zimbabwe with 61 in 86 balls, hitting three boundaries and a six.
> 
> Zimbabwe lost its first wicket when out-of-form Vusi Sibanda exposed his wicket and lost his leg stump to Mahmud. Charles Coventry, who hit an unbeaten 194 on Sunday to tie the highest one-day international score in history, was out for a duck after getting a thick edge from Mahmud to be caught by wicketkeeper Mushfiqur Rahim.
> 
> Hamilton Masakadza, another Zimbabwean centurion in this series, made 25 before being run out by Ashraful following a mix-up with Waller, who himself didn't stay for long before Mahmud bowled him.
> 
> Syed Rasel then trapped Sean Williams in front for 12 before Chigumbura went for 12 the same way to Rasel to leave the score on 65-5.
> 
> Captain Prosper Utseya, under-fire to step down following criticism over his leadership qualities, added 54 with Ray Price for the seventh wicket off 86 balls before being bowled on 21 by Mahmudullah.
> 
> Price hit four boundaries over long on to reach 46 off 59 balls. He and Taylor put on 53 for an eight-wicket stand before Taylor was given lbw to a delivery from Mehraib Hossain that appeared to be missing off stump.
> 
> Price was out lbw to Rasel, then Graeme Cremer charged down the track to be stumped by Rahim off Naeem Islam for 10.
> 
> The Canadian Press: Rahim, Mahmud pace Bangladesh to 4-1 cricket series victory over Zimbabwe


 


Bengali flag


----------



## Al-zakir

emo_girl said:


> Bengali flag



That would be bangladeshi flag sis.......


----------



## U-571

tommorrow is the day of pakistani CT selection, lets hope committee does well

my 15 squad

nazir/ nasir
fawad
sarfaraz ahmed
kamran akmal
malik
yunus
umer akmal
shahid afridi
aamir
razzaq
saaed ajmal
asif
rana
umer gul
muhammad yusuf


----------



## Super Falcon

i hearfe that PCB might not go for yousuf which will be bigmistake


----------



## Moin91

*Aaqib Javed dumped as Pakistan's assistant coach*
Saturday, August 22, 2009
By our correspondent

KARACHI: Under pressure after a disastrous tour of Sri Lanka, the Pakistan Cricket Board on Friday carried out a few minor changes in the national team management for the ICC Champions Trophy.

Critics have been calling for the sacking of Pakistan coach Intikhab Alam and manager Yawar Saeed following the Test and one-day series defeat in Sri Lanka this summer but the PCB decided to retain the duo for the elite eight-nation tournament that gets underway from September 22 at Centurion.

However, assistant coach Aaqib Javed was not that lucky as he suffered the axe along with assistant manager Mohammad Ahmed.

A former Pakistan Test pacer, Aaqib has been replacement in the team management by Mohtashim Rasheed, a former first-class cricketer from Karachi who has served as a fielding coach of the national team in the past.

Mohtashim, 40, is a younger brother of Haroon Rasheed, a former Pakistan Test batsman, currently serving as PCB's Director Game Development.

Aaqib, 37, took 54 wickets from 22 Tests but was a more prolific bowlers in one-dayers in which he collected 182 wickets from 163 appearances.

Ijaz Butt, the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) chairman, tried to make it clear that Aaqib was not sacked but has been picked for some other assignment.

"May be we have something more important for him," Butt told reporters in Lahore.

Butt was also asked about the future of Yawar Saeed, the national team's 74-year-old manager, who was criticised bitterly by the media over his handling of reports of bookies contacting the Pakistani players in Sri Lanka.

Butt, however, declared that he will not take decisions just to please the media. "We cannot fire our people just because the media wants us to," said Butt, a former Pakistan Test cricketer.

The PCB chief said that Yawar had himself asked to be relieved from the post of team manager before the tour of Sri Lanka. He said that it has been decided to appoint the experienced Shafqat Rana as the team's assistant coach for the tour of South Africa.

"We want to see whether he (Shafqat) will be a good choice to be the team's manager in the future," said Butt.

Aaqib Javed dumped as Pakistan's assistant coach


----------



## Moin91

* Asif recalled, Razzaq axed*
*Shahid Afridi named as new Pakistan vice-captain ahead of Champions Trophy*

Saturday, August 22, 2009
By Khalid Hussain

KARACHI: Mohammad Asif may still have a month to go before his one-year doping bans ends on September 22 but the fast bowler still made the cut for Pakistan's 15-man squad for the ICC Champions Trophy on Friday.

Asif, 26, comes in the touring party at the expense of senior all-rounder Abdul Razzaq and will be spearheading Pakistan's pace battery in the eight-nation tournament that will swing into action at Centurion from September 22.

The lanky pacer last played for Pakistan in Karachi on April 19, 2008 when he picked up 3-35 against Bangladesh but has since been out of international action after testing positive banned anabolic steroid nandrolone while featuring in the inaugural season of the Indian Premier League (IPL) last summer.

"Asif is fully fit and has been selected in what is the best Pakistan team," said chief selector Iqbal Qasim, a former Pakistan Test leg-spinner.

Asif has been training for the last several weeks and recently passed a strenuous fitness test held under the supervision of Rashid Latif, a former Pakistan captain.

However, he could be rusty after a long absence from competitive cricket and might find it tough to make a successful comeback as he cannot attend a Pakistan team training camp that will kick off in Lahore from September 1 because he is still serving the one-year ban.

"In accordance with directives from the ICC, Mohammad Asif cannot take part in the training camp for national team for Champions Trophy until the complete expiry of his ban," a Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) spokesman said on Friday.

Qasim, meanwhile, said that Pakistan had no option but to look towards their experienced players for a tough event like the Champions Trophy.

"The Champions Trophy has the world's best eight teams," said Qasim, who took over as the chief selector early this month. "We will need all the experience we have to do well in it as there are top teams like Australia and India in our group."

Pakistan made an embarrassing first round exit from the previous edition of the Champions Trophy in India after suffering defeats at the hands of New Zealand and South Africa.

For this year's tournament, Pakistan have selected five fast bowlers and Qasim said that the decision has been taken considering the pace-friendly conditions in South Africa.

"The wickets in South Africa are generally bouncy. There is also movement and swing so we believe the team will need pacers there."

Umar Gul, Rao Iftikhar Anjam, Rana Naved and Mohammad Aamer are the other pacers in the side.

Qasim said that Pakistan decided against inducting many youngsters in the team as there was no need for experimentation. "You shouldn't expose your youngsters in an event like the Champions Trophy," he said.

Qasim defended the decision to drop the seasoned Razzaq, saying that the selectors instead voted in favour of Rana Naved. "There was a tie between Razzaq and Rana," he said. "Rana has been doing well as a bowler and has the support of the team management."

Razzaq, a former Indian Cricket League (ICL) rebel who made a successful international return at June's World Twenty20 in England, struggled with his fitness during the tour of Sri Lanka.

Pakistan also decided to promote their in-form all-rounder Shahid Afridi to the post of vice-captain after he made a successful debut as the country's Twenty20 skipper in Sri Lanka earlier this month.

Afridi, 29, takes over from middle-order batsman Misbah-ul-Haq, who had to pay for his below-par showing in Sri Lanka where Pakistan lost both in the Test and one-day series for the first time.

Misbah, however, was lucky to retain his place in the Pakistan squad as the national selectors showed faith in experience rather than youth for the Champions Trophy.

The experienced Mohammad Yousuf also got the selectors' nod in spite of an indifferent form in the one-day series against Sri Lanka.

As expected, youngster Umar Akmal found a place in the squad after a series of impressive knocks in the limited-over games in Sri Lanka.

The selector have decided against keeping two specialist openers which means that wicketkeeper-batsman Kamran Akmal is expected to open the batting with big-hitter Imran Nazir.

The 15 team members will assemble at the Gaddafi Stadium in Lahore on September 1 for a ten-day camp that will be held under floodlights because of the fasting month of Ramadan.

Pakistan are penciled in to play their Champions Trophy opener against West Indies on September 23 followed by their other Group A games against old-rivals India (September 26) and Australia (September 30).

*Pakistan squad: Younis Khan (captain), Imran Nazir, Kamran Akmal (wicketkeeper), Mohammad Yousuf, Misbah-ul-Haq, Shoaib Malik, Umar Akmal, Fawad Alam, Shahid Afridi (vice-captain), Rana Naved-ul-Hasan, Umar Gul, Mohammad Asif, Mohammad Aamer, Rao Iftikhar Anjum, Saeed Ajmal.

Reserves: Sarfraz Ahmed, Wahab Riaz, Muhammad Talha, Shaharyar Ghani, Khalid Latif.*

Officials: Intikhab Alam (coach), Yawar Saeed (manager), Shafqat Rana (associate manager), Mohtashim Rasheed (fielding coach), David Dwyer (trainer).


Asif recalled, Razzaq axed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

*PCB chief&#8217;s arbitrary decisions rub Younus the wrong way*

LAHORE: Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) Chairman appears to be on a collision course with national team captain Younus Khan and the Governing Board (GB) members after he bypassed them in taking some key decisions arbitrarily.

Well-informed sources told Dawn that Younus had suggested to the chairman not to appoint any deputy for him as there appeared no genuine need for it.

However, the chairman disagreed with the skipper on the point and went ahead with the nomination of Shahid Afridi as the new vice-captain in place of Misbah-ul-Haq for the forthcoming ICC Champions Trophy, to be held in South Africa from Sept 22.

It may be mentioned here that the PCB, in nearly all of its press releases since the appointment of Younus as captain, had not been mentioning Misbah as his deputy.

Prior to that, however, Misbah was regularly mentioned as the vice-captain under then skipper Shoaib Malik. 

Moreover, the second proposal of Younus to appoint former captain Rashid Latif as first choice coach of the senior cricket team was not accepted for various reasons.

But the chairman did accept the captain&#8217;s second choice Mohtashim Rasheed as the fielding coach. 

Sources further said that the current team management comprising coach Intikhab Alam and manager Yawar Saeed is closer to Afridi than Younus and that could create some communication problems during the forthcoming Champions Trophy.

As far as the possible confrontation with the Governing Board is concerned, sources said that its members had suggested to the chairman to appoint Mian Munir Ahmad as the manager of the team for the ICC Champions Trophy in its last meeting held in Karachi. 

The recommendation was made when the chairman informed that Yawar was reluctant to continue as manager. However, the PCB chairman himself requested Yawar to continue till the Champions Trophy with ex-Test cricketer and selector Shafqat Rana named as the associate manager. 

A number of Rana brothers are already holding various posts in the cricket board. While Sultan Rana is currently serving as director domestic cricket, his younger brother Azmat Rana is the NCA talent hunt official while nephew Mansoor Rana is the official coach of the Pakistan women&#8217;s cricket team. 

The other family enjoying a similar status is that of Haroon Rasheed, whose two brothers &#8212; Omar and Mohtashim &#8212; are currently attached with the PCB.

A Governing Board member on the condition of anonymity told Dawn that reputable organisations throughout the world avoided the practice of hiring two or more members of a family, especially brothers, but ironically it is the other way round in the PCB and he would soon be requesting the Human Resource committee to prepare a clear policy in this regard.

DAWN.COM | Cricket | PCB chief?s arbitrary decisions rub Younus the wrong way


----------



## Super Falcon

why they pick fawad he cant hit the bowl well he will not place bowl in the gaps i think razzak should be picked for fawad alam


----------



## Mig-29

Bangladesh no longer whipping boys: Siddons 


DHAKA: Cricketing minnows Bangladesh have taken a major step forward with recent wins over Zimbabwe and the West Indies, the team&#8217;s coach said on Wednesday, adding they should no longer be taken lightly.

Australian-born Jamie Siddons said Bangladesh&#8217;s 4-1 One Day International series victory over Zimbabwe and a historic Test and one-day series clean-sweep in the Caribbean showed the team was on track &#8216;for big things in the future&#8217;.

&#8216;We all know that we have a long way to go to be classed as a real threat to the top four teams but they will no longer take us lightly,&#8217; Siddons said.

&#8216;I hope that all of those who saw fit to criticise this team of young cricketers can now admit that there is definite signs of us improving.&#8217;

Questions have been raised about Bangladesh&#8217;s Test status since it joined the circuit in 2000 because of the weakness of the side.

In June this year, the team failed to get past the first round at the World Twenty20 Championships after losing a crucial match against Ireland &#8211; prompting Siddons to brand the batting &#8216;ridiculous&#8217;.

In September last year, more than a dozen players quit the national team to play for the rebel Twenty20 Indian Cricket League but Siddons said recent success showed the side had moved on.

&#8216;I believe that the players, though still very young and on the whole very inexperienced, have just shown the wisdom and improvement that comes with time,&#8217; he said.

&#8216;This group is gaining more and more confidence at this level and will continue to improve as time goes on.&#8217;

He praised Shakib Al Hasan, who led the team to victory after captain Mashrafe Mortaza hurt his right knee while bowling in the first Test match against the West Indies at Kingstown, St Vincent, last month.

The 25-year-old fast bowler Mortaza missed the rest of the tour &#8211; during which the West Indies fielded a weakened side due to a wage strike &#8211; and has recently had knee surgery in Australia.

&#8216;Shakib&#8217;s captaincy was successful although at times his youth was tested and his patience with others of lesser ability in his team tested,&#8217; Siddons said.

&#8216;He led magnificently with his own performance throughout the tour, and I think won three or four man of the match awards and man of the series as well.&#8217;

Siddons said Bangladesh would return to Zimbabwe in October and would play Sri Lanka, India and England at home in the New Year. A tour to New Zealand in early 2010 had also been scheduled. &#8212;AFP

DAWN.COM | Cricket | Bangladesh no longer whipping boys: Siddons


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

WebMaster said:


> [Prior to that, however, Misbah was regularly mentioned as the vice-captain under then skipper Shoaib Malik.



Shoaib or Misbah both have no leadership qualities like Shahid Afridi when it comes to 20 Twenty or one day cricket and Shahid is much senior to them in that game.
Younus Khan has one or two more years in him form One day cricket so
Shahid Afridi should be captain for 20 twenty and vice captain for one days.


----------



## abiab

*Hasan Raza decides to leave ICL
*
KARACHI: Test cricketer Hasan Raza said that the Indian Cricket League so far did not pay him his dues of Rs1.5 million and he is reneging the contract with the controversial League for his better career.

Talking with Geo News in Karachi, Hasan Raza said that the future of the ICL is uncertain and the cricketers from Pakistan, Australia and others have not so far been paid their dues.

Hasan Raza said that he has finally decided to resign from the ICL after which he would submit NOC to the Pakistan Cricket Board.

He said that he has still enough cricket in him and expects that the Pakistani selectors would once again give him an opportunity of representing Pakistan national team.


Link


----------



## manzar

melb4aust said:


> A shameful defeat, they've showed us the mirror, inzi's reply after the defeat.
> 
> Why Pakistan always loose its plot straight away before world cup.
> 
> Dude there is only going to be a competition between 2 teams Australia and South africa, India and Newzealand can give tough times. I easily exclude Pakistan, Srilanka, England and Westindies out of WC campain. Dont need to talk about other remaining teams.



man!australia's on a contineous decline..in the recent T20.AUSTRALIA ddnt make it to the super 8s...!!!and pakistan emerged victorious..its all about professional teamwork!


----------



## Tejas-MkII

India has a chance to claim the number one spot in the Reliance [ Get Quote ] Mobile ICC [ Images ] ODI Championship when it turns out for the tri-nation series involving host Sri Lanka [ Images ] and New Zealand [ Images ]. 

The series begins at the R Premadasa Stadium, Colombo from Tuesday.

India trails number-one ranked South Africa [ Images ] by just one rating point, but if it wins all the three matches (including the final), it will gain two ratings points which will put it in number one position for the first time since the rankings were introduced in October 2002.

However, if India loses one match in the tournament, it will stay on 126 ratings points while defeat in two matches will drop it to 123 ratings points.

There is plenty at stake for Sri Lanka and New Zealand as well in the forthcoming series.

Daniel Vettori's [ Images ] side can narrow the gap with the third-placed side if it finishes unbeaten in the series as in this case it will rise to 119 ratings points. Kumar Sangakkara's [ Images ] side will also gain six ratings points if it makes a clean sweep in front of its own supporters.

Sri Lanka has been a hard team to beat on its home turf. While India leads Sri Lanka 59-42 in head-to-head records, Sri Lanka has won 22 matches and lost 16 to India in the previous 42 encounters between the two sides in Sri Lanka.

Sri Lanka has also dominated New Zealand when playing in its territory, having won 10 out of 16 matches with one no-result. Overall, New Zealand narrowly leads Sri Lanka 34-30.

Meanwhile, England [ Images ] has dropped two places to sixth after slumping to defeat in the opening two ODIs against Australia [ Images ] in London [ Images ]. Australia won the opener at The Oval by four runs and then doubled the lead at Lord's where it won by 39 runs.

As such, Australia has climbed to 123 ratings points after gaining four ratings points while England has slipped from fourth to sixth place.

However, England can still move ahead of Australia if it wins the remaining five matches in the series. On the other side of the coin, if Australia maintains its winning spree and claims the series 7-0 it will jump to128 ratings points while England will slide to 101 ratings points.

In the Reliance Mobile ICC ODI Player Rankings for ODI batsmen, India captain Mahendra Singh Dhoni [ Images ] and vice-captain Yuvraj Singh [ Images ] renew their battle for the number-one spot. At present, Dhoni leads Yuvraj but the rankings can be reversed if Dhoni struggles and Yuvraj shines with the bat.

Besides Dhoni and Yuvraj, India boasts two more batsmen inside the top 20. Little master Sachin Tendulkar [ Images ] occupies 12th position with a place in the top 10 well within his sights while opener Gautam Gambhir [ Images ] shares 17th spot with New Zealand's Ross Taylor [ Images ].

Sangakkara is the only Sri Lanka batsman inside the top 20, sitting just outside the top 10 in 11th position. Mahela Jayawardena is in 30th position while Tillekeratne Dilshan [ Images ] is 32nd.

In the Reliance Mobile ICC Player Rankings for ODI bowlers, Sri Lanka's Nuwan Kulasekara [ Images ] is feeling the pressure from New Zealand duo of Kyle Mills [ Images ] and Daniel Vettori. 

With only 36 points separating Kulasekara from Vettori, a change at the top of the order looks inevitable.

Sri Lanka also has Muttiah Muralidaran inside the top 20 in fifth position while Ajantha Mendis [ Images ] is in 12th spot while 23rd placed Harbhajan Singh [ Images ] is the highest-ranked India bowler in the absence of 16th placed Zaheer Khan [ Images ]. Jacob Oram [ Images ] is the other bowler from the three sides to figure inside the top 20 in 17th spot.

Shakib Al Hasan of Bangladesh leads the Reliance Mobile ICC Player Rankings for ODI all-rounders. Oram is in third position while Yuvraj Singh is in fifth position, just five points behind. Sri Lanka's highest-ranked all-rounder is Sanath Jayasuriya [ Images ] in 12th spot.


----------



## SSGPA1

Austrailia vs. India, 2nd ODI:

Dhoni score: 113 in 99 balls n/o yet.
7 fours and 3 sixes. Raina scores 53 in 44 balls. They have killed Austrailian bowling. ball by ball score line looks as follows:


Recent overs 1 1 . 1 6 . | 1 6 6 2 1 1 | 4 6 2 4 1 1 | 1 1 4 1 2


----------



## sirius

brief scores:
India 354/7 (50 ov)

Australia 255 (48.3 ov)

India won by 99 runs


----------



## SSGPA1

India loses series today.

4 players gone for duck.

9 runs were extras (nb , wide etc) 3 Indian players actually scored less then extras.

Jadeja scored 57 and P kumar scored 54 but this was scored at a very slow rate.

DE Bollinger took 5/35:

O M R W Econ 
10 4 35 5 3.50


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*The butcher from Najafgarh hammered another double*

Virender Sehwag has done it again in style. In the second day of the final test against Sri Lanka, he brought up his double ton off just 168 balls before completing his 250 runs off just 207 balls. This was the fastest ever 250 runs in the history of test Cricket. He is now the only Indian who has 6 double tons. If he able to score a triple ton tomorrow, he will be the only batsman in the world to score 3 triple century in test cricket. He is 3rd fastest Indian to reach 6000 runs in test cricket. The only two other are the two living legends Sunil Gavaskar and Sachin Tendulkar.
This man is proving all the cricket pundits (experts) wrong. In the beginning of his career, Steve Waugh had cautioned the Australian promoters not to sign him. As per Waugh, he would not last long in international cricket. 

*Source*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGPA1

Sehwag hit 40 fours and 7 sixes. This means 202 runs out of 284!!

Hats off to Sehwag! 

I hope that one day Sehwag and other SA batsmen will bat like this on pitches outside SE Asia.


----------



## Gin ka Pakistan

Hat off to Khurram Manzoor


----------



## SSGPA1

*Make Afridi ODI captain: Inzamam *

LAHORE: Former Test captain Inzamam-ul-Haq has backed all-rounder Shahid Afridi to be appointed as Pakistans one-day captain while insisting that Mohammad Yousuf should be given more time at the helm in Test cricket. 

Inzamam said while the teams performance in Australia was indeed disappointing but added that the Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) needed to plan ahead. 

I think the PCB should not act hastily despite our Test series loss [in Australia]. I think Yousuf must be given more time as captain, he said. 

I know Yousuf well. He has a great cricketing brain and he is well respected. And it is unfair to expect any captain to start producing results in two or three series. 

Every captain needs time to settle down and get results, the 120-Test veteran insisted. 

Inzamam, who retired in 2007, said Yousuf must also be given a fair chance to prove his worth. 

The fact is that after these tough tours to New Zealand and Australia, I am sure this team will perform much better against other teams, he added. 

The former captain, however, felt that it would be a good move for the board to appoint Afridi as one-day captain. 

I have seen him [Afridi] lead in domestic cricket plus he has done a good job as Twenty20 captain. He is naturally aggressive and a good leader of men. I am sure he can revive the team in one-day and Twenty20 cricket, he said.Agencies 

DAWN.COM | Sport | Make Afridi ODI captain: Inzamam


----------



## SSGPA1

Make Afridi ODI captain: Inzamam 

_jin chacha kib pecha chorain gay??_

When Inzi was captain, Younus was his vice for a long period of time. I would like to knwo if Yousuf _bhia_ was justa great cricketing brain then why was he not VC under Inzi's entire tenure a captain??

Again a prime example of third class politics. These old farts don't want Pkaistan to win the WC because they are afraid that Pakistanis will forget them.

Younus should be the captain of Pakistani team and Malik, Misbah and Kamran Akmal should not have any place in our teams.

There are 170 million people in Pakistan and PCB should be able to find replacements for these trouble makers rather easily!!


----------



## Hyde

oh my god

oh my god

oh my god

how is it possible........... did anybody watch Australia vs New Zealand match today?

NZ made 214 and Australia at one stage seems possible and then with superb performance of White and Clarke they were about to win... 

Editing: sorry whatever i written after that was wrong.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

*PCB allows Yousuf to compete in Bangladesh*







Staff Report

LAHORE: The Pakistan Cricket Board (PCB) has given permission to batsman Mohammad Yousuf to play in a private league in Bangladesh. This comes after a day when the board reiterated that players need its permission for taking part in foreign competitions. &#8220;The PCB firmly conveys to all concerned that no player is allowed to play cricket outside Pakistan without having prior approval from the board in this regard,&#8221; the PCB statement said. &#8220;Any player interested to play cricket in any part of the world should apply to the board to seek permission for the same.&#8221; A PCB spokesman said board chied Ijaz Butt had now given the green light to Yousuf to compete in a Bangladesh private league. &#8220;Yousuf had requested the PCB that he wanted to play in Bangladesh and Ijaz has given him the permission,&#8221; the spokesman added. Last week the PCB barred Yousuf and Younus Khan from representing Pakistan for an indefinite period due to infighting, but said both players were eligible to compete in domestic cricket and abroad in competitions like county cricket and private leagues. The PCB had said that Yousuf and Younis were involved in infighting while on tour in Australia, which negatively affected the whole team. The PCB also imposed heavy fines on Shahid Afridi, Umar Akmal and Kamran Akmal after a review of the national team&#8217;s performance in Australia where they lost 3-0 in the Test series and were routed 5-0 in the one-day series. Shoaib Malik and Rana Navedul Hasan were banned for a year and also fined for unspecified reasons.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

*Cool ! Very cool!!!!*


----------



## Al-zakir

*Shoaib Akhtar to feature in Bangladesh's T20 league*

Thursday, April 8, 2010 



DHAKA: Controversial Pakistani fast bowler Shoaib Akhtar is likely to be seen in action during Bangladesh&#8217;s T20 league.

You may also want to see
Kings XI Punjab play for pride against Mumbai Indians 
Shoaib Malik sends notice to PCB seeking reasons for ban, fine 
All is well between Sourav Ganguly and Shah Rukh Khan 
Sania Mirza, Shoaib Malik look for 'support' 
Doubts over Shoaib Malik's first marriage remain 
Related videos
Muslims protest against Sania, Shoaib's wedding plan 
Team India for Twenty20 World Cup announced 
India would have to revisit its Pak policy soon: Pak FM 
Bangladesh opener Tamim Iqbal said Akhtar would be representing the Cyclones of Chittagong during the T20 league, which is scheduled to commence on April 11.

&#8220;It is all but confirmed that Akhtar will join the team before the start of the tournament,&#8221; The Daily Times quoted Iqbal, as saying.

Akhtar, who has been out of international action for quite some time, was not even included in the list of 30 probables for the upcoming ICC T20 World Championship despite the 34-year old speedster declaring himself fully fit.

Last month, Akhtar took part in three one-day practice games against the Afghanistan national team, which was training in Lahore. He played only as a bowler in the first two games, and in the third game he only turned up to bowl his overs.

Akhtar has even not featured in a five-day match for Pakistan for more than two years, and many cricket followers and scribes around the globe are asking the question "Will we ever see Shoaib Akhtar in a Pakistan shirt again?"

He had earlier said that his international career was not over and stressed that his aim is to win back his place in the Pakistan team. 

&#8220;My aim and goal is to win back my place in the Pakistan team and I strongly believe that I will be back. You know things change very quickly in Pakistan cricket and I'm confident that my chance will come again,&#8221; Akhtar had said

Shoaib Akhtar to feature in Bangladesh's T20 league - dnaindia.com


----------



## Skies

*NCL Twenty20
Franchises taking shape*

*Just two days ahead of another Twenty20 fiesta,* three teams have thrown up big names while the other trio have remained silent on their team composition, particularly their foreign imports.

Twenty20 specialists Imran Nazir and Rana Navedul Hasan are set to join the Dhaka Dynamites for the National Cricket League T20s that will begin on April 11.

Nazir and Rana Naved played in the recently-concluded Port City League where the swashbuckling opener starred for eventual champions Chittagong Brothers Union while the all-rounder was in the books of Noakhali Top Sports.

Apart from the Pakistani duo, the Dhaka franchise are also eyeing Sri Lankan leg-spinning all-rounder Jeewan Mendis to balance an already quality squad of players that include the likes of Mohammad Ashraful, Mahmudullah Riyad and the evergreen Mohammad Rafique. The team will be coached by Bangladesh's assistant coach Khaled Mahmud.

Kings of Khulna, bought by ATN Bangla chairman Mahfuzur Rahman, have contacted Pakistani opener Imran Farhat and are looking for another all-rounder from Sri Lanka.

A team source revealed that the Khulna franchise, to be coached by former Bangladesh coach Sarwar Imran, are eyeing players from the Indian Premier League (IPL) once the semifinal line-up in that tournament is complete.

The Cyclones of Chittagong, who on Wednesday revealed that Pakistani speedster *Shoaib Akhter* will be one of their foreign acquisitions, are also looking for another Sri Lankan all-rounder but have already acquired the services of Mohammad Salahuddin, the Tigers' fielding coach.



But apart from Dhaka, Khulna and Chittagong, the other three teams are still undecided on their foreign imports.

Barisal Blazers' Icon Player Shahriar Nafees informed that he would sit with the team owners after today's first practice session to discuss team matters.

"We haven't talked to our team owners about our foreign players. We will do it tomorrow (Friday) when we practice and then we can tell you about our prospects," said Nafees who also addedFranchises taking shape that former Bangladesh captain Minhazul Abedin would be the coach of their team.

Rajshahi's first-class captain Khaled Mashud was also unaware of his team's foreign players and like the Barisal franchise, the Rajshahi Rangers are still waiting to meet the team owners. Mashud also said that he would like to see Naeem Islam captain the team instead of him although the team officials have indicated they want him to lead.

"I think Naeem should lead the side. I will be there in the field but I think Naeem has a future in this format and he should be the captain," said Mashud.

All the franchises are going for either Pakistanis or Sri Lankans since the IPL has kept most Twenty20 specialists busy but teams are ready to splurge on foreign imports for the weeklong tournament. According to a tournament organiser, the team owners, most of whom are top entrepreneurs, are looking to get the best available foreign players and are keenly awaiting for the IPL players to show up in the latter part of the competition.



Models add a touch of glamour to the launching ceremony of the National Cricket League T20 2009-10 at the Sheraton Hotel yesterday. Photo: STAR

Meanwhile, the Sultans of Sylhet will disclose their team details including the status of Mashrafe Bin Mortaza and name their team sponsors, co-owners, chief patrons, advisors and also reveal their foreign players in a press conference at the Sher-e-Bangla National Stadium today.


----------



## Introvert

*Yousuf likely to play England series*
 Wednesday, May 26, 2010

The prospects of Muhammed Yousuf&#8217;s comeback in international cricket has become brighter as a result of Pakistan cricket team captain Shahid Afridi, Geo News reported Wednesday.

It is expected that Yousuf will take back his decision regarding retirement.

According to sources, Afridi a day earlier contacted Yousuf and talked to his friends as well.

Shahid Afridi said Yousuf&#8217;s elders assured that Yousuf would review his decision on retirement.

The new captain Afridi said he wanted Muhammed Yousuf to be part of the Pak squad during England series.

Meantime, middle order batsman Muhammed Yousuf said he made up his mind on retirement at the behest of his elders, adding, &#8216;If they want me to withdraw the decision, I may make a comeback in the cricket world.&#8217;

http://www.geo.tv/5-26-2010/65583.htm


----------



## Introvert

self deleted


----------



## Hyde

yep heard that in the morning

Yes we do need him in test matches espacially in England - thats one of his favourite place where he likes to make runs


----------



## alibaz

Baazi said:


> *Yousuf likely to play England series*
> Wednesday, May 26, 2010
> 
> The prospects of Muhammed Yousufs comeback in international cricket has become brighter as a result of Pakistan cricket team captain Shahid Afridi, Geo News reported Wednesday.
> 
> It is expected that Yousuf will take back his decision regarding retirement.
> 
> According to sources, Afridi a day earlier contacted Yousuf and talked to his friends as well.
> 
> Shahid Afridi said Yousufs elders assured that Yousuf would review his decision on retirement.
> 
> The new captain Afridi said he wanted Muhammed Yousuf to be part of the Pak squad during England series.
> 
> Meantime, middle order batsman Muhammed Yousuf said he made up his mind on retirement at the behest of his elders, adding, If they want me to withdraw the decision, I may make a comeback in the cricket world.
> 
> Yousuf likely to play England series - GEO.tv



Today Muhammad while talking to Geo News said that the decision of his retirement was a very well thought decision and he doesn't intend getting it back


----------



## Moin91

Zaki said:


> yep heard that in the morning
> 
> Yes we do need him in test matches espacially in England - thats one of his favourite place where he likes to make runs



Yaar I dont think so that he should review on his decision on retirement....... Kabb tak Aakhir hum experienced players par hi rely karte rahenge ??? now we should give chances to new talent..... Ager 1 Yusuf chala gaya tu koi baat nahi.... us jaise 10 aur aa jaenge.....


----------



## RAVIAN

SALMAN BUTT IS THE ONLY OPTION AS A FUTURE PAKISTAN CRICKET TEAM CAPTAN


----------



## salman77

Does Pakistan cricket team have any players from Baluchistan?

How about hockey and soccer teams?


----------



## Super Falcon

Moin91 said:


> Yaar I dont think so that he should review on his decision on retirement....... Kabb tak Aakhir hum experienced players par hi rely karte rahenge ??? now we should give chances to new talent..... Ager 1 Yusuf chala gaya tu koi baat nahi.... us jaise 10 aur aa jaenge.....




han us jesaa 1000000 bhi uski jaga nahe la sakta aur humna apka naye dekhan hain jo imran farhta aur misbah jesa jin ka sir failures hi milta hain agar koi player experinced hai aur team ko mushkil main kam askta hai tu naya ya purana kiya at the end of match victory counts and in pakistan our new players are not that well groomed aur ap kis kis ko nikalenga sab ko nikaldenga tu india jesa hal hoga phir app jesa hi log ata hain khete hai ye ****** ye ****** inzi younis wasim saeed sab aik sath chala gaye aur team me kam as kam 4 purna players hona chaheya afridi still not experienced like younis and yousuf we need players who have good defence which no one have in pakistan even in new players we cant replace him overnight


----------



## Moin91

Super Falcon said:


> han us jesaa 1000000 bhi uski jaga nahe la sakta aur humna apka naye dekhan hain jo imran farhta aur misbah jesa jin ka sir failures hi milta hain agar koi player experinced hai aur team ko mushkil main kam askta hai tu naya ya purana kiya at the end of match victory counts and in pakistan our new players are not that well groomed aur ap kis kis ko nikalenga sab ko nikaldenga tu india jesa hal hoga phir app jesa hi log ata hain khete hai ye ****** ye ****** inzi younis wasim saeed sab aik sath chala gaye aur team me kam as kam 4 purna players hona chaheya afridi still not experienced like younis and yousuf we need players who have good defence which no one have in pakistan even in new players we cant replace him overnight



Bhaijaan mera kehne ka matlab yeh hy k Yusuf bhai ne jub retirement le li hy tu ab hamain uski jagah kisi young player ko laa ker chance dena chahiye aur 2,3 series tak mustaqil khelana chahiye..... aur mai misbah aur farhat ki baat nahi kar raha.... new talent baat kar raha hon....


----------



## Super Falcon

han lakin yousuf hi ki jaga kyon team main wesa bhi jaga bhot hain youngster ko try karna ke liya test koi easy nahe hai bhai mere khalna


----------



## Moin91

Super Falcon said:


> han lakin yousuf hi ki jaga kyon team main wesa bhi jaga bhot hain youngster ko try karna ke liya test koi easy nahe hai bhai mere khalna



Bhaijaan aap ki Ittela k liya arz hy k Yusuf bhai retire ho chukay hain......


----------



## Super Falcon

han app say phele mugha pata hai aur retirement wapas lana main koi time nahe lagta apko bhi italah deta ho main


----------



## Moin91

Super Falcon said:


> han app say phele mugha pata hai aur retirement wapas lana main koi time nahe lagta apko bhi italah deta ho main



Yahi tu mera point hy k kion le woh apni retirement waapis??? jub 1 banday ne Cricket chorne ka faisla kar liya hy tu ab dobara kion waapis aaye cricket main..... is tarhan tu aap yeh bhi keh saktay hain k Wasim,Waqar,Saeed Anwar etc in sub ko bhi retirement waapis le kar team main wapis aa jana chahiye..... no doubt Yusuf bhai buhat baray player hain but ab unhon ne aik dafa retirement le li hy wu waapis nhi lene chahiye decision....


----------



## Super Falcon

lakin moin bhai england main youngster ko laka jana bhot bada bewaqofi hogi jab yousuf khel sakta hai sawal retirement ka nahe sawal yeh hai ke woh khalana chatha hai ya nahe lakin woh khelna chahta hai aur us main atleast achi test and odi cricket baqi hai atleast 2012 tak


----------



## xMustiiej70

Why not call cricket honkball?


----------



## Moin91

Super Falcon said:


> lakin moin bhai england main youngster ko laka jana bhot bada bewaqofi hogi jab yousuf khel sakta hai sawal retirement ka nahe sawal yeh hai ke woh khalana chatha hai ya nahe lakin woh khelna chahta hai aur us main atleast achi test and odi cricket baqi hai atleast 2012 tak



han yeh baat tu hy... ab Yusuf bhai pe depend karta hy k woh apni retirement wapis lete hain ya nahi....


----------



## Ankur Gupta

*Pakistan thrashed Australia by 356 runs in Abu Dhabi Test
*




आबूधाबी। *पाकिस्तान* ने इतिहास रचते हुए दो टेस्ट मैचों की श्रंखला का आखिरी टेस्ट *356* रन से जीतकर *ऑस्ट्रेलिया* का 2-0 से सफाया कर दिया। दूसरे और अंतिम टेस्ट में 603 रनों के पहाड़ से लक्ष्य का पीछा करने उतरी ऑस्ट्रेलियाई टीम एक बार फिर स्पिन गेंदबाजी के चक्रव्यूह में फंसकर 246 रन पर सिमट गई। पाकिस्तान की ओर से जुल्फिकार बाबर ने 120 रन देकर पांच विकेट झटके। कंगारू टीम की ओर से स्टीवन स्मिथ ने सर्वाधिक 97 रन बनाए।

पांचवें दिन की शुरूआत ऑस्ट्रेलिया ने चार विकेट पर 143 रन से की और उसके लिए स्टीवन स्मिथ और मिचेल मार्श पारी को आगे बढ़ाने उतरे। 208 के टीम स्कोर पर मोहम्मद हफीज की गेंद पर मार्श आउट हो गए। उन्होंने 47 रन बनाए। इसके कुछ देर बाद ही 238 रन के स्कोर पर स्मिथ, ब्रेड हैडिन और मिचेल जॉनसन पवैलियन लौट गए। स्मिथ दुर्भाग्यशाली रहे और तीन रन से शतक से दूर रह गए। पाकिस्तानी स्पिनर्स ने अगले आठ रनों में बाकी के बल्लेबाजों को आउट कर पाक को जीत दिला दी।

*पाकिस्तान की सबसे बड़ी जीत*
रनों के लिहाज से टेस्ट क्रिकेट में पाकिस्तान की यह सबसे बड़ी जीत है। इससे पहले 2006 में पाकिस्तान ने भारत को कराची में 241 रन से हरा दिया। पाक के कप्तान मिस्बाह उल हक को दोनों पारियों में शतक के लिए मैन ऑफ द मैच चुना गया। वहीं यूनिस खान को मैन ऑफ द सीरिज चुना गया। इस जीत के साथ ही पाकिस्तान टेस्ट रैंकिंग में तीसरे पायदान पर पहुंच गया। - See more at: patrikaडॉटcom


----------

